# Getting to Know You



## disneygirl520

Let's get to know each other one question at a time!

We'll start easy. What is your favorite color?
My answer: Purple

I'll post a question a day as long as people are answering.


----------



## Doodle98

Erm... Turquoise, silver, and black.


----------



## Orreed

Pink!


----------



## 1elle2

I like purple and magenta


----------



## disneyanney

My answer varies daily, but normally blue, green or purple are my favorites.


----------



## R5Jedi

Red!!!!!


----------



## Silvermist20

Turquoise!!!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

lime green and teal!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

purple


----------



## princessk13

Purple


----------



## Fairywings

Red and aqua!


----------



## grandfloluver

Orange and/or pink


----------



## disneygirl520

What is your favorite season?
Spring


----------



## Doodle98

Fall! Or as the fancies say, autumn!


----------



## disneyanney

Fall or winter


----------



## MickeyisBeast

fall and winter are tied


----------



## princessk13

Spring


----------



## grandfloluver

Summer


----------



## 1elle2

Summer. I HATE being cold.


----------



## Fairywings

Summer


----------



## Orreed

Winter
It's the holiday season, our main musical, and my birthday.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Summer


----------



## maps823

there are things I LOVE about all the seasons so I don't really have a favorite


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

- Blue and Black

- Fall


----------



## disneygirl520

What career do you want to have as an adult? (it's cliche to say "what do you want to be when you grow up?") 

I want to be a teacher. Right now I want to teach kindergarten.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

I honestly don't care as long as I work at Disney. LOL! 

I really wanna work with music though. Doing what, I'm not sure. Maybe working with the music for parades, fireworks, rides, or productions in the parks?


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Summer btw is my favorite season.

I want to be a graphic designer working for animated movies, particularly disney.


----------



## disneyanney

I want to be a writer. I've had my heart set on it for a while now.


----------



## Doodle98

I want to do something with animals, but I'm not sure what, because I can't stand to see them get hurt or anything like that and I get really squeamish when it comes to things like biology.

I also want to write, I actually enjoy writing children's books, I wrote one called 'Monsters in Pants.' It was pretty fabulous.


----------



## 1elle2

I want to either be a teacher or an author, or be a singer.


----------



## Orreed

Social media advertising for Disney or elementary education. I want to do the Disney College Program too.


----------



## Silvermist20

Teacher, singer, or cast member.


----------



## Fairywings

Author/poet/playwright/screenwriter


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I want to be a teacher (elementary probably... but part of me wants to be a high school english teacher)


----------



## littleorangebird

Musical theatre actress and/or Cast member


----------



## disneygirl520

Have you ever traveled out of the country? 

Yes, I went to Germany at the end of 2011 and celebrated New Years, and I went on a Cruise last January to The Grand Cayman Islands, Haiti, and Jamaica. (I also went to Canada when I was younger but I don't really count that.)


----------



## disneyanney

Yes, but only to the Bahamas on a Disney cruise.


----------



## Doodle98

Only to Canada, I live in NY so it's not far away.


----------



## Newsies

Ideally, I'd like to be either an actor, journalist, or working with the UN or a partnering charity like UNICEF or UNESCO.


----------



## littleorangebird

No, I have never traveled out of the country


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I've been to Canada
and I'm going to Europe this spring


----------



## Fairywings

I've been to Canada many times to visit my family


----------



## 1elle2

I have never been out of the country, but my parents want to visit Rome someday with me.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Only the Bahamas on a Carnival Cruise.


----------



## maps823

I've been to the Bahamas and Mexico (both on cruises)


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Canada. Once... I was really little so I don't remember it.


----------



## IndigoFaith

-Blue
-I love all seasons equally
-I want to be a writer,a singer,a actress,a movie director,a businesswoman, a fashion designer, a video game designer, and a missionary/evangelist
-I've never traveled out of the country before


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you have any pets?
Not really. We have some fish.


----------



## Silvermist20

No. But apparently, when I was really little, I had a fish. His name was Bob. I didn't really remember him though.


----------



## Doodle98

Dog named Rosie
Cat named Dander
2 guinea pigs named Scooter and Bean


----------



## Orreed

That's Annie!


----------



## Fairywings

I used two have two cats. A black and white one named Satch and his sister, a gold and white one named Salsa. 

Satch passed in September 2012, but Salsa is still around.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

yes, my dog's name is jeter and he is the focus of 97% of my snapchats (much to his dismay)


----------



## grandfloluver

-I wanna animate or design clothes. Something artsy for sure. That can include dramatic and musical arts, too. Any or all of the above is fine with me. 

-I went to Mexico on a Disney cruise once lol 

-I have a few cats lol they are all black and fluffy. I named my favorite lucifer because you know. Lucifer from Cinderella. They are twins in so many ways


----------



## disneygirl520

Are you allergic to anything? 

I'm mostly allergic to cigarette smoke, walnuts, and Guinea pigs.


----------



## disneyanney

Nope! Not unless cold rain counts (I get welts).


----------



## Doodle98

Ragweed, pollen, dust, and slightly allergic to milk. Oh and penicillin. Forgot about that.


----------



## 1elle2

Kiwi and pine


----------



## Fairywings

I am allergic to penicillin and that's it.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> I am allergic to penicillin and that's it.



Me too!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Nope! Glad I'm not!


----------



## Silvermist20

Pollen.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm not allergic to anything


----------



## IndigoFaith

-No, not right now.(we used to have fish, and then later we had fiddler crabs)
-I'm not allergic to anything to my knowledge.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Pets:
Kitten named Puppy.
Another Kitten named Dodger.
A kitty with attitude named Miss Kitty.
And a Dog named Casey.

No, I'm not allergic to anything that I know of.


----------



## disneygirl520

What's a bad habit you have? 
I bite my nails. I have to constantly have them painted if I want them to grow out at all.


----------



## disneyanney

Hmm...I bite my lip a lot, and I don't exactly have the best posture. I'm currently trying to fix that.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneyanney said:


> Hmm...*I bite my lip a lot*, and I don't exactly have the best posture. I'm currently trying to fix that.



ME TOO. I'm not sure if that's really a bad habit, but I do it all the time. It's become an unconscious kind of thing, whenever I'm unsure, uncomfortable, or confused I will just bite my lip, and I don't even realize I'm doing it until after a few minutes. Also, when I walk through the hallways at school I'm forever doing this thing where I'm like biting both of my lips at the same time, I think I do it because I'm trying to concentrate on where I'm going and idk it's weird lol

Another bad habit I have is that I spend 90% of my free time watching Netflix.


----------



## Fairywings

I bite my lip too, not very hard most of the time.

I struggle with looking people in the eye. It's very unnerving, I used to get in trouble with teachers a lot about it back in the day (the whole "look at me when I'm talking to you" kind of thing).

I _also_ have a very hard time controlling my temper and lose it pretty often. It's happened on here before - anyone who's witnessed it or been targeted by it, I apologize once again.


----------



## disneyanney

Fairywings said:


> I bite my lip too, not very hard most of the time.
> 
> I struggle with looking people in the eye. It's very unnerving, I used to get in trouble with teachers a lot about it back in the day (the whole "look at me when I'm talking to you" kind of thing).
> 
> I also have a very hard time controlling my temper and lose it pretty often. It's happened on here before - anyone who's witnessed it or been targeted by it, I apologize once again.



Now that you mention it, I have trouble looking people in the eye as well. It's better than it was, but still occurs.


----------



## tigerkitty

Looking into people I don't know well's eyes, messing around with random objects, paying attention, being on Polyvore too much...


----------



## GoofyFunyun

For a long time I had the trouble of biting my nails, but it all of a sudden just kinda went away...


----------



## Orreed

My bad habit is picking at scabs or really anything fidgitble. :/


----------



## disneygirl520

What is your middle name? 
Marie


----------



## Doodle98

Michelle


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I don't like my middle name, so I'll leave it at that


----------



## disneyworld1023

Hope


----------



## Fairywings

Leah. There's a long story....


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Autumn


----------



## Silvermist20

Leann


----------



## disneyanney

A variation of Anney


----------



## Orreed

Rosalind


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Rose <3


----------



## maps823

Anna-Pearl


----------



## disneygirl520

You guys have such pretty middle names!

Glasses, contacts, or neither?
Contacts for me. I only wear my glasses before bed, in the morning, or when I'm being lazy.


----------



## Orreed

Glasses for reading the board when I'm far back, driving, and movies.


----------



## Fairywings

Neither. Never had braces either.

In fifth grade both of my best friends at the time had glasses and braces.


----------



## Doodle98

Glasses!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Glasses... except I lost mine so I have to wear my old ones when driving. I hate wearing glasses so I only wear them when I absolutely have to (when reading the board in school and driving).

I'm getting contacts in January and I've never been more excited!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

None. I've always wanted glasses for some reason.


----------



## disneyanney

Just got contacts yesterday!  before I didn't wear my glasses at all because I have anisometropia so they gave me headaches.


----------



## Silvermist20

None right now, but I'm getting glasses.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Glasses. HATE THEM. I only wear them for school and while driving.


----------



## disneyworld1023

Neither


----------



## maps823

Contacts but I wore glasses for two years I don't understand people that have glasses but don't wear them b/c they don't like them I mean how do they see??


----------



## grandfloluver

Allergic to sulfa...it's a type of medicine lol 

Bad habit: picking at hang nails. I am the world's worst for that. I think it's a nervous habit. 

Middle name: Taryn

Contacts/glasses: I actually have both. I mostly wear contacts, but I do wear my glasses, too. Just depends.


----------



## disneygirl520

What time do you have alarms set for? 

Okay, ready? I am NOT a morning person. 

Tues, thurs-7:25 and 7:40 and sometimes I turn one on for 8 if I can't get up.

Fri-7:00, 7:15, and 7:30

Sun-9:30 and 9:45


----------



## Doodle98

5:30 every weekday, weekends I wake up at like 8:00


----------



## MickeyisBeast




----------



## Orreed

7:20am on school days. 
On weekends I wake up according to theatre, volunteering, and work.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Weekdays: Around 6:45

Saturday: Whenever the heck I feel like it (unless it's a special occasion (like going to Disney World!!!)  )

Sunday: 7:15 for church


----------



## 1elle2

10:30 
11:30
2:30
These are all of my live lesson times for different classes. Math, science, SS, LA, etc.


----------



## Fairywings

I never set alarms except for random things as needed.


----------



## disneyanney

5:00 for school-I have a morning class.


----------



## maps823

7:00 on school days 
whenever I want on weekends unless I have to be some where


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

School days: 6:25
Saturdays: 9:05 because I volunteer
Sundays: whenever I wake up


----------



## disneygirl520

What are your biggest fears? 
My absolute biggest fear is being trapped, like if a door locks behind me, I'm constantly leaving doors open or making sure I would have a way out just in case. I won't close the door to our walk in refrigerator at work, it's so scary. I'm also very afraid of stingrays, which made it interesting when we swam with them on our cruise. I cried. I also hate any kind of beetle. This is just to list a few lol.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

SPIDERS! Ugg, they bother me so much! But I have to end up killing them anyway when I'm home with my sister. Even when we had a babysitter, she was too scared of them, so I guess I'm not too bad off.


----------



## Doodle98

All bugs
Death, wether it be me or like an animal
Hunters
Messing up on important stuff
Stuff like that.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My fears are drowning or suffocating to death... Or basically anything that happens in horror movies

I'm not actually afraid of this per say, but I do have something called haptodysphoria. It is an unpleasant sensation you get from touching velvet, cotton, corduroy, etc. It's kind of ridiculous but the way those things feel (and the sound made when rubbing against those materials) makes me want to chop off my hand bleeeeh


----------



## 1elle2

MickeyisBeast said:


> My fears are drowning or suffocating to death... Or basically anything that happens in horror movies  I'm not actually afraid of this per say, but I do have something called haptodysphoria. It is an unpleasant sensation you get from touching velvet, cotton, corduroy, etc. It's kind of ridiculous but the way those things feel (and the sound made when rubbing against those materials) makes me want to chop off my hand bleeeeh



I think I have that. It's horrible!

Drowning and painful death in general, or bring taken captive scares me I guess.


----------



## Silvermist20

Death
The big bugs in my basement
That I'll have curly hair just like my mom's (I don't mind curly hair, I just don't want it like hers)
Any bug that's in my house
To be speciffic, preying mentises (don't think I spelled that right, and there's a long story to this one)
Certain dogs (don't judge me!)


----------



## Fairywings

*Death

*The occasional bout of stage fright

*Change

*Horror movie type stuff

*Depression

*Insects/Arachnids


----------



## 1elle2

I forgot these also:

Spiders (Imagine Aragog and his buddies in HP and the Chamber of Secrets) 
Large dogs
Voldemort
Terrorists


----------



## The Villianess

Death by a large animal

Talking in front of people

SNAKES


----------



## disneyanney

*Horror movies or anything that could be associated with them
*spiders and snakes
*the way I'm going to die/dying young, but not necessarily dying itself
*losing my family
*Nightmares


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you have a job? If so, where? 
I do, I work at a tiny pizza place.


----------



## Fairywings

No job


----------



## Cinderella8

I don't have a legit job, but I do write. Not that I've ever _finished_ anything...


----------



## disneyanney

None.


----------



## Doodle98

Babysitter and a "dog nanny" (taking a dog out every day and stuff). Except since track started my brother is taking my dog job when I'm gone.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cleaning a building every week at the moment,


----------



## grandfloluver

I don't use an alarm, but I do if I go on vacation or something. I wake up about 6:45, though for school. 

I'm scared of a lot of things. I am a big baby. I am scared of bees. Really scared of them. Death. Car accidents. I am afraid of going to college. I am scared of change. Getting sick on vacation. A lot of things lol 

I have a part time job as a fill in pianist at my church. I also get paid for many art projects I do around people's homes.


----------



## Orreed

My biggest fear is not being wanted. 

I sell Kodak photos with Santa at a hotel.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I've never had a job, but I'm being forced to apply to places.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

No job.


----------



## disneygirl520

What are your pet peeves?
Bad drivers and just plain rudeness.


----------



## katelynnsmama

My pet peeve is also just plain rudeness.


----------



## Fairywings

*Bad drivers

*Annoying people

*People watching me while I write or use technology

*People sneaking up on me


----------



## Doodle98

1) rude people

2) grammatical errors

3) people talking about hunting/killing stuff in front of me

4) brothers

5) really annoying couples at school who have to make out every five minutes

6) fangirls

7) a whole lot of other things. I get annoyed a lot.


----------



## disneyanney

*noise when I'm trying to concentrate 
*people calling my name
*people looking at me constantly
*being asked a question just so classmates can hear me talk
*anyone inconsiderate or mean


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> *noise when I'm trying to concentrate
> *people calling my name
> *people looking at me constantly
> *being asked a question just so classmates can hear me talk
> *anyone inconsiderate or mean



Do you have an accent or something? My friend always used to bug me because she said I had a Canadian accent, which I don't. Sometimes I talk really fast too, it's annoyed theatre teachers a lot.


----------



## disneyanney

Fairywings said:


> Do you have an accent or something? My friend always used to bug me because she said I had a Canadian accent, which I don't. Sometimes I talk really fast too, it's annoyed theatre teachers a lot.



I actually don't, I'm just a really quiet person, so the loud kids want to hear me speak.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

1. Bad drivers
2. Annoying people who bug you constantly.
3. Weird smells.
4. When the whole class talk really loud and you're still finishing a test and you can't concentrate and the teacher does nothing about it.
5. When the same songs play on the radio so many times!!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

When someone sings a song wrong even if its not on purpose. 

Mispronunciations of words.

People that complain over the stupidest of things.


----------



## The Villianess

Just to name a few. 

1. When teachers time you on tests or quizzes (I have test anxiety, I think, only when there is a timed test but I've never been totally sure.)
2. When people STOP RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU AND YOU ARE TRYING TO WALK AROUND THEM. (This happens to me a lot, so I instantly get mad.)
3. When the students are plain rude. (Don't ask)
4. When people in general blame you for breaking something that you have no control over. (Again, don't ask.)
5. When you have too much homework for just one class.
6. When the teacher gives you a pop quiz. (Happened last year)
7. When someone is just being fake. (Again, don't ask)


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:


> Just to name a few.
> 
> 1. When teachers time you on tests or quizzes (I have test anxiety, I think, only when there is a timed test but I've never been totally sure.)
> 2. When people STOP RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU AND YOU ARE TRYING TO WALK AROUND THEM. (This happens to me a lot, so I instantly get mad.)
> 3. When the students are plain rude. (Don't ask)
> 4. When people in general blame you for breaking something that you have no control over. (Again, don't ask.)
> 5. When you have too much homework for just one class.
> 6. When the teacher gives you a pop quiz. (Happened last year)
> 7. When someone is just being fake. (Again, don't ask)



Oh yes, I have a very fast walk and most people in school walk very slow and stop in the middle of the hallways to talk to their friends with no thought to anyone else.....


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I wrote my pet peeve speech on bad drivers this year so that would probably be my top one.

Others include
-when students are rude to teachers
-when teachers call on students randomly
-when people just stand in the middle of the hallway between classes
-underclassmen in general
-people who always steal the spotlight/always want the attention on them


----------



## Cinderella8

-rudeness
-bad drivers
-Taylor Swift
-People insulting things they've neer seen/heard
-When teachers have this monotone voice that never changes (Sorry Mrs. T)
-Spelling errors
-Can boys be one? Because all the boys at my school are annoying
-Spoilers
-When you're behind a REALLY SLOW person
-When my pencils break. I don't know why.

Gosh I'm easily annoyed


----------



## The Villianess

MickeyisBeast said:


> I wrote my pet peeve speech on bad drivers this year so that would probably be my top one.
> 
> Others include
> -when students are rude to teachers
> -when teachers call on students randomly
> -when people just stand in the middle of the hallway between classes
> -underclassmen in general
> -people who always steal the spotlight/always want the attention on them



The last pet peeve kind of reminds me of one person in particular. That person is really fake, plus if it isn't about them they have to call unnecessary attention to themself. It gets obnoxious, plus it makes it worse because _everyone_ likes that person which encourages it.


----------



## grandfloluver

Where to start?
Hmmm

When people act dumb for attention when we all know they are really not that dumb

People who do anything just for attention 

People who lie to me instead of telling the truth. Just tell me the truth. 

People who can't drive. 

Students who stand in my parking space in the mornings. 

People who are full of it. 

People who judge Disney and say its childish. 

Abc family's ridiculous amount of commercial time always grinds my gears. They are so long


----------



## Cinderella8

A new one- having to wait for our resort bus.


----------



## Miss Disney

Blue and Pink.  Flora and Fauna are both lovely in my book


----------



## Orreed

I have many pet peeves. Whoops. 
I agree with a good chunk of those listed. Here are some of my top ones. Most include people. I should work on that...
Certain people chewing, The sterotypical million selfies/Starbucks/leggings girls, Girls who cycle through ignoring you and being sweet, and Leg hair growing too fast.


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm going to add spoilers, and people who just want attention my list.
Hmm...For today...
College has fried my mind sorry...
Okay...
Let's do do you have any brothers or sisters?
I have an older brother (23), a younger brother (13) and an even younger sister (9).


----------



## AdmiralTyler

I have a younger brother (12) and a younger sister (10). My sister is having her 11th b-day in a couple of weeks. They are very annoying most of the time, so I avoid them and stay in my room.


----------



## Silvermist20

A brother (15). That's it.


----------



## littleorangebird

I have a younger brother who is 11


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Younger sister who is 12


----------



## Cinderella8

I have a younger sister who is 7 and an older sister who is 17


----------



## Fairywings

1 older bro (18)


----------



## Orreed

A 12 year old little sister.


----------



## Doodle98

Two younger brothers. (13 and 10)


----------



## disneyanney

Tres brothers.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I have two younger brothers, 16 and 14


----------



## grandfloluver

I have a younger brother. He's 15


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I have a younger brother, 12 almost 13 and an older sister who is 17. (She's also on the dis)


----------



## disneygirl520

What color are your eyes? 
Blue


----------



## Cinderella8

Hazel, but they have a more brown color to them


----------



## Doodle98

Grey, green, and blue. They change.


----------



## Orreed

Blue with a yellow circle


----------



## Minischnaumom

Boring and brown


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Blue


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Green


----------



## Fairywings

blue-gray or gray-blue


----------



## AdmiralTyler

Hazel


----------



## disneyanney

Dark hazel


----------



## The Villianess

Hazel blue color.


----------



## grandfloluver

Mine are a light, crystally blue. Sometimes they get darker blue, but most of the time they are light blue.


----------



## gatorsfan

Brown.


----------



## disneygirl520

Can you drive? Do you have a car? If so what?

I do drive, I have a gray Taurus.


----------



## Doodle98

I can't drive, but my boyfriend can, he has a maroonish some kind of car.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yes, I can drive. I have a blue Honda Accord- his name is Rider (named after Flynn Rider!) and I love that car to death.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Yes. A yellow and black Dodge Dakota pickup. It looks sum what like Bumblebee


----------



## Silvermist20

Yes..... Mario Kart cars.


----------



## Cinderella8

Technically I can drive, I mean I've never gone on an actual rode, just around our property. No I don't have a car but if I did it would be a Bumblebee.

Edit: Yeah I'm with Silv, I can be beast on a motorcycle.


----------



## AdmiralTyler

No, I can't drive, but next year I'll be able to!


----------



## Fairywings

I do not drive or have a car


----------



## disneyanney

Our family car is named Yensid


----------



## Silvermist20

STORY TIME! This is a little OT, but it's about driving so I feel like posting it. The moral of both these stories is don't let your children sit by the steering wheel of a golf cart.

The first story: My family, my mom's friend's family, and my uncle and cousin went camping one time. You can rent a golf cart there. So we rented one. One day, my brother went inside by the wheel and just sat there and so did my mom's friend's son. It was parked on like a hill. My brother released the break and it started to roll down the hill. There was a tree in front of them, so they went up the tree and down the tree. It was scary then, but now my family laughs about it.

Second story: Another camping trip at the same campground and the same people except my mom's friend's family. My uncle was letting my brother drive the golf cart for some reason. So one night, he gives my cousin a "driving lesson" at night when everyone was at their campfires and relaxing. I was allowed to sit in the back. At first, he was doing well. But then my uncle at the last second tells him to turn and he goes out of control down a little hill. He almost ran into someone's campsite! Luckily, everything was fine and he continued to drive normally. But then, a minute later. I see a light up ahead. I say to them, "Uh, guys, I think they're following us." Once we got to the top of another hill, they switched seats. My uncle tried to lose them, but they kept following us. Finally, we got back to our campsite and ran as fast as we could to our campfire and pretended nothing happened.

After both those experiences, we're all surprised we didn't get our golf cart privlages taken away lol.


----------



## grandfloluver

Yeah I drive. My car is a Ford Escape and it's sparkly black. I wouldn't have a car unless it sparkled!


----------



## disneygirl520

What size shoes do you wear? 
I wear size nine, wides. 

If any of you have questions you want asked send me a PM!


----------



## Doodle98

11 1/2, my feet are very narrow and long. Also, I'm 5'91/2, so it's okay for me to have big feet maybe?


----------



## Cinderella8

Um& guys I have no clue. 

8 or 9, my mom had to tell me XD


----------



## GoofyFunyun

6 or 7. I have small feet for my age.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

6 1/2 (although I can basically fit into anything from a 5 to a 7)


----------



## AdmiralTyler

I wear 11's.


----------



## Orreed

7.5


----------



## Silvermist20

It depends on what shoe. I think my converse are a 7 or 8 and my toms are 6.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

3 and 4. I have very small feet. I am 5'1 don't make fun of me. Haha


----------



## IndigoFaith

I believe I wear a 10 most of the time.


----------



## Fairywings

It really depends on the shoe, but a lot of the time its 7.5


----------



## maps823

Silvermist20 said:


> It depends on what shoe. I think my converse are a 7 or 8 and my toms are 6.



Mine are exactly the same way except my Toms are a youth 5 so idk what a youth 5 is in womens


----------



## The Villianess

It depends on the shoe. If they are sneakers, then there is no hope for my feet fitting into them xD. If they are something like flats or flip flops, I think I am a size 7. If they are what I call "fancy shoes", then I will most likely either be a 7 or an 8.


----------



## littleorangebird

6


----------



## 1elle2

I wear 7 1/2, my feet are longer than most in my class.


----------



## grandfloluver

Normally I wear a 5. I can do nothing bigger than a small 6. I have little feet!


----------



## disneygirl520

A question from Sarah! 
What is your favorite TV show? 
I love Once Upon a Time, I also have a sad obsession with How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## Doodle98

Modern family, adventure time, my little pony, and a bunch of anime. Don't judge me.


----------



## Silvermist20

Impractical Jokers, OUATW, and Ouran Highschool Host Club


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Once Upon a Time and Agents of Shield


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Once Upon a Time, Lost, Gossip Girl, and The Vampire Diaries are my top but I also love The Office, Grey's Anatomy, Pretty Little Liars, Teen Wolf, One Tree Hill, and The Bachelor


----------



## AdmiralTyler

The Walking Dead, Under The Dome, And The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Fairywings

Psych, Agents of SHIELD, SNL, Key and Peele. I like others too, but those are my faves.


----------



## Orreed

Doctor Who, Agents of SHIELD, Sherlock and Glee


----------



## 1elle2

Agents of SHEILD, Good Luck Charlie, and Marvel's Ultimate Spider-Man on Disney XD.


----------



## disneyanney

I Love Lucy and Lois and Clark. So basically a bunch of shows that have ended.


----------



## IndigoFaith

I like Once Upon A Time, The Voice,Master chef,Master Chef Jr. and Shark Tank. I also watch various shows on Netflix.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I have a lot. Let's see where do I begin?

AGT, Switched at Birth, Good luck Charlie, antm, American idol, the voice, impractical jokers, and my absolute favorite...(countdown please) THE FOSTERS!!!!


----------



## grandfloluver

Pretty Little Liars, Duck Dynasty, days of our lives, bold and beautiful, the legend of Korra, spongebob, finding Bigfoot....

Yeah, I watch a wide variety lol


----------



## littleorangebird

Once Upon a Time, Glee, basically anything on Food Network, Cake Boss, Dance Moms. I also love watching shows that ended like Full House and Smallville.


----------



## disneygirl520

A question from Tyler! 
What's the song that represents you the most?
I've been thinking about this for a day now and I've decided to go with The Show by Lenka. It's not my favorite song but I feel like it represents my life.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

gonna have to go with Carolina by Parmalee

mainly because it describes a girl using NC and NY and I just want to be the girl in the song lol.

she feels like carolina
looks like california
shining like those new york lights
on broadway


----------



## AdmiralTyler

Nothing Else Matters by Metallica

It starts of slow, and gets really heavy towards the end, just like me. I'm not so hyper during school but once I get home, I'm super hyper.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

You Can't Take Me by Bryan Adams

This isn't my favorite song, but I like the way it sounds. Also things have been tough for me at school and in my social life, and... I don't know... It just feels like me.


----------



## 1elle2

Safe and Sound by Taylor Swift

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5K4PGpXsOAI

One question; How do you post a link, but only use one word, so its like:

To see the first thread, press here


----------



## GoofyFunyun

1elle2 said:


> Safe and Sound by Taylor Swift
> 
> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5K4PGpXsOAI
> 
> One question; How do you post a link, but only use one word, so its like:
> 
> To see the first thread, press here



Write the word you what to show, then highlight it and click the button at the top of the reply (it'll look like a globe with a chain over it) and paste the link you want. 

Hope this helped.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Clocks by Coldplay <3

Lights go out and I can't be saved
Tides that I tried to swim against
Put me down upon my knees
Oh I beg I beg and plead <3


----------



## IndigoFaith

The Salvation Poem and Unwritten tie.




1elle2 said:


> Safe and Sound by Taylor Swift
> 
> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5K4PGpXsOAI
> 
> One question; How do you post a link, but only use one word, so its like:
> 
> To see the first thread, press here



I love Safe and Sound!  It's one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Fairywings

This is a really tough one, hard to name just one song, but So Far Away by Staind is a good one.


----------



## disneyanney

It's been so hard to decide, but I'm going to go with Somebody to Lean On.


----------



## grandfloluver

Glamorous by fergie 


Jk it's in all honesty, I got nerve by Hannah Montana lol


----------



## disneygirl520

What is your favorite animal?
The fennec fox 




I mean look at that face!


----------



## Fairywings

My favorite animals rotate, but I like a lot of animals. The first one to come to mind is a sea lion


----------



## Doodle98

I LOVE FENNEC FOXES!!!! I love bears, deer, foxes, wolves, owls, pandas, horses, cats, g-pigs, and a bunch of other things.


----------



## Silvermist20

penguins and ducks


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Penguins, guinea pigs, seals, and cats/kittens!!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

dogs and polar bears


----------



## AdmiralTyler

I love lions, tigers, bears, wolves, eagles, and hawks.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I'd have to say polar bears, but pandas a close second.


----------



## tigerkitty

Tigers, cats/kittens, horses, leopards, lions, cheetahs, panthers, pumas, bobcats, any wild big cat, koalas, dogs, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## 1elle2

Owls, peacocks, horses, dolphins, and cats! If you ask any of my friends, they know I'm obsessed with owls lol


----------



## Orreed

Brown/black bears followed by penguins.


----------



## disneygirl520

Another question from Sarah!
What are your plans for after high school? Or what have you done after high school?
I've already graduated, I go to a branch campus college on a full ride. I currently live at home and work at a pizza place. But sometime next year I will have to go the main campus which I'm not looking forward to. I study Early Childhood Education.


----------



## disneyanney

I want to go to school and major in something to do with English, whether it be creative writing or journalism. But I want to be a writer.


----------



## Doodle98

I would like to do creative writing on the side but I really want to do something with animals, I'm just not sure what yet, as I cannot get through dissections and anatomy and biology stuff without wanting to gouge my eyeballs out.


----------



## Fairywings

I'm gonna go to college  and become some sort of writer,still working on the details


----------



## MickeyisBeast

So far I've gotten into one of my top two schools, but I'm waiting to hear back from all the colleges I've applied to. I'm currently 2 for 2 and I have no clue where I'm going to go.

I'm stuck between wanting to be an elementary school teacher (4th-5th grade) or a high school English teacher. Although, living in NC is pretty difficult because we have the lowest paid teachers in the country. If I change my mind about being a teacher, I would love to be a book publisher.


----------



## 1elle2

I want to either be a writer/musician, or a ELA teacher/musician. I love music, writing and reading, and kids.


----------



## maps823

I want to get a business degree so I can own my own bakery!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I want to become a Graphic Designer for audiovisual things. Otherwise known as animated movie designer. Or an animator.


----------



## grandfloluver

I would like to animate, design clothes, or musically or theatrically perform. I have multiple options, but I wanna do something in an artistic field. That is my forte.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I want to either be a dental hygienist, a southwest flight attendant, or a 2nd or 3rd grade teacher as my third option.


----------



## AdmiralTyler

A Musician, Imagineer, or Writer. I really want to play in a band, but I also want to be an Imagineer.


----------



## Orreed

I want to attend a four year university and get a bachelor's degree is probably Communications or Marketing. I'm planning on doing the Disney College Program during and probably after school. Disney had a Social Media intern position which I would like to do after the CP which would hopefully lead to a full time doing doing Social Media Advertising for Disney or any movie studio, but Disney's my top first.


----------



## IndigoFaith

I'd go to college.  Then I would write books, sing,act,direct movies,own businesses,  and do missionary work.


----------



## BK228

I want to attend a four year university, probably in state. I'd like to major in Elementary Education and Minor in Spanish. Odd combo, I know. I'd like to participate in the DCP at some point.


----------



## disneygirl520

What time do you go to bed? 
Usually midnight. Sometimes one.


----------



## Silvermist20

10:00 on a school night. 10:30 or sometimes 11:00 on weekends.


----------



## Doodle98

10:30 weekdays, it depends on weekends.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

school night i get in bed at 9:30 but i stay up until nearly midnight watching Netflix

non-school nights i go to bed whenever i feel like it


----------



## GoofyFunyun

9:30. My parents are sticklers on bedtime, but I usually get on my ipod till around ten. But on weekends they don't care, so it just depends on how tired I am.


----------



## theghostking

11 on weekdays, 12 or 1am on weekends


----------



## BK228

10 on weekdays and it depends on the weekends, I'm really not a night owl.


----------



## Fairywings

10:30 ish on week days, on weekends and breaks it depends


----------



## 1elle2

School days: 8-9:00

Weekends: 11:00 (usually watching movies)


----------



## AdmiralTyler

School Days- 10:00

Weekends- Whenever I feel like going to bed.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> What is your favorite animal?


Frogs, cats, cheetahs, foxes, dolphins, lynxes, jays, and owls


disneygirl520 said:


> Another question from Sarah!
> What are your plans for after high school? Or what have you done after high school?


Ohio State University! My first year I plan to live in Noelle's basement 


disneygirl520 said:


> What time do you go to bed?
> Usually midnight. Sometimes one.


Usually 9:30-10:30-ish.


----------



## Orreed

Typically 11


----------



## grandfloluver

School nights: 10:30

Weekends: 11:30


----------



## disneygirl520

Another question from Sarah!! Remember if you have a question you want asked just send me a PM.
Do you play any sports/what is your favorite sport?
I currently do not play any sports, over the course of my life I have played baseball, softball, done gymnastics, was a cheerleader, and played soccer but that was a long time ago. I also swam for two years in high school before getting completely wrapped into theatre. My favorite sport is probably soccer.

Edit: I played basketball too


----------



## Doodle98

I run track, hurdles and 200s. I did soccer for the past forever years but I'm too old so I assistant coach now. I also have done competitive swimming, backstroke and free.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I've done ballet, gymnastics, soccer, then cheerleading.
I stuck with cheerleading and soccer the longest. Cheer was by far my favorite, though.

But my family is big on baseball, my brother has played for nearly his whole life, so baseball is probably my favorite sport.
I like watching soccer too, my other brother plays on the high school team and so do all of my friends so I'm forever at soccer games.


----------



## Silvermist20

I played soccer in kindergarten, basketball in first grade, and then in 3rd grade I started playing field hockey but then I quit because I wanted to do other things.


----------



## Fairywings

I don't play sports except for occasionally, but I love hockey!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

When I was little, I played basketball, but I lost intrest. I played softball for two years in middle school, then I discovered track. Track is by far one of the best sports! And I really wanted to do cross country this year, but I had health problems, but there's always next year!


----------



## AdmiralTyler

I currently don't play any sports. I'm a big baseball and hockey fan, though.


----------



## disneyanney

I do not currently, but I used to competitively swim and like watching soccer.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am a cheerleader. I have been doing that for seven years now. I enjoy it, even though at times, it makes me wanna pull my hair out lol


----------



## littleorangebird

I'm a cheerleader!


----------



## IndigoFaith

My favorite sport is soccer.  I played it for three seasons in upper elementary school.


----------



## disneygirl520

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!! 
So, tell me about your thanksgiving.
We go to Chicago (well right outside of Chicago) where my grandparents and the rest of my mom's side lives. We have a 20 person thanksgiving meal and then we always go and see a movie, usually Disney, this year is Frozen and I'm excited.


----------



## Doodle98

Aunts and grandma come to my house and we have a small-ish dinner. I'm a vegetarian so thanksgiving isn't always my favorite, I'm the only vegetarian in my family, so there is turkey. But this year my grandma is bringing vegetarian lasagna and I love it!


----------



## disneyanney

It depends, usually we have some sort of family over. We always watch the parade and pull out the ads for black Friday right after we eat.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I always watch the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade (which I'm doing right now)! This year we're going over to my grandma's for an early dinner then afterwards we're going to my aunt's house for more food and dessert.

I hope everyone has a great thanksgiving.


----------



## The Villianess

We normally watch the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade. (It's really good this year. Much better than last year's.) I sometimes help with the dinner, depends on what we're making exactly. Then we get together at dinner, just us together as a family.


----------



## maps823

My grandparents come over on every holiday so we always watch the Macy's Thanksgiving parade I make the mashed potatoes and dessert then we go see a movie this year my mom and dad and I saw Catching Fire and then my grandma and grandpa came so we could all see Frozen


----------



## GoofyFunyun

We go up to our grandparents on my dads side. It's really just a meal and hanging out, but I have my little cousins to keep me busy.


----------



## Fairywings

We eat thanksgiving and watch football.


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you do any black friday shopping?
Nope. I'm going to the zoo.


----------



## Doodle98

lol nope I'm babysitting my little brothers.


----------



## disneyanney

My parents did all their black Friday shopping yesterday. Chilling with my family today.


----------



## Silvermist20

Not this year, but last year I wentto Target at 8:00 at night on Thanksgiving. I personally think it's crazy that they
a. open on Thanksgiving anf
b. the whole idea of Black Friday

Also, I found this.


----------



## Orreed

I have work today. 
But even if I didn't, I have no desire to ever go Black Friday shopping.


----------



## Fairywings

I do not do Black Friday Shopping


----------



## 1elle2

I'm with Cindy   Nope


----------



## GoofyFunyun

no


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I went with my best friend. We went at like 7 this morning and there was literally nobody anywhere and they restock everything at like 6 so there was so much stuff all on sale.

I'm really glad we went though, most everything was 50-75% off


----------



## Fairywings

MickeyisBeast said:


> I went with my best friend. We went at like 7 this morning and there was literally nobody anywhere and they restock everything at like 6 so there was so much stuff all on sale.
> 
> I'm really glad we went though, most everything was 50-75% off



Congrats on the savings then!


----------



## grandfloluver

My thanksgiving is very little lol I have a small family, and we all go to my mamaw's house to eat lunch. I always watch the Macy's parade, because I love parades. We don't do much else besides put up our Christmas trees. I love that, too. 

Nah I don't participate. My parents went early this morning, but I am under the weather, so I held this one off


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you have a Christmas tree? Is it up yet? If not when will it be?
Ours goes up tomorrow  we always do it as soon as we can after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Do you do any black friday shopping?
> Nope. I'm going to the zoo.


Nope. I slept in and hung out with Noelle 


disneygirl520 said:


> Do you have a Christmas tree? Is it up yet? If not when will it be?
> Ours goes up tomorrow  we always do it as soon as we can after Thanksgiving.


Yes and yes! The cat doesn't like the tree.


----------



## Doodle98

Not yet, we get real trees, probably going to get it next weekend or the one after.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My parents went to get our tree this morning. We'll decorate it sometime today


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Not yet. We usually don't put up our tree until about a week before Christmas.


----------



## grandfloluver

Yeah. Mine has been up since thanksgiving afternoon. It's always our tradition to put it up then.


----------



## AdmiralTyler

I have put up my Christmas Tree. It went vertical yesterday and now it sits in the corner of my living room, waiting to be decorated.


----------



## disneyanney

Ours has been up for about a week, but it isn't decorated yet.


----------



## Fairywings

Our tree most likely won't be up for another few weeks


----------



## The Villianess

We have two this year. One because it was for our hotel room in Disney and we wanted to give it some use, one is our big Christmas tree. Both are already up, I got to decorate the big Christmas tree on Friday.


----------



## disneygirl520

It's December 1st! 
Do have any way of counting down to Christmas?
I somehow ended up with two advent calendars. I haven't had one for years. I have one with a Christmas scene and my grandma got us Disney one's and I picked a Disney princess one. They have chocolate behind the windows.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

When I was little I used to make those paper chains where you would take one off everyday until Christmas

We do advent calendars which are my favorite because chocolate everyday is the best


----------



## Cinderella8

Not really, no. We don't do advent calendars& um& I count down in my head XD


----------



## Fairywings

For a few years I had an advent calendar, but every year there's our countdown thingy


----------



## disneyanney

We have a Santa countdown tree thing. Not sure how to describe it.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

no


----------



## Doodle98

I have a felt advent calendar thing


----------



## grandfloluver

Um no I can't think of anything we do. Which I guess, is a shame lol I think my mom has one for her kids at school, but not at home.


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
Do you have a curfew? If so, what time?
I do not, and actually never have. I just tell them where I am and it's fine.


----------



## Cinderella8

No, I never go anywhere


----------



## MickeyisBeast

not really, I'll tell my parents where I'm going and depending on the day and if the weather is bad to drive in or not they'll tell me what time to be home by. Most of the time it's somewhere from 10:30-11:30, or sometimes it's just whenever I come home.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> No, I never go anywhere



Same.


----------



## disneyanney

My parents always know who I'm with, where I am and what I'm doing, so no.


----------



## Fairywings

I never go out by myself, so....


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> No, I never go anywhere



Same here too


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> My parents always know who I'm with, where I am and what I'm doing, so no.



Same


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> No, I never go anywhere



same here


----------



## grandfloluver

EEh not really lol I don't really go too many places bc of my lack of a social life, but I do have a curfew if I go out. It just depends on the day and what I'm doing.


----------



## disneygirl520

Umm....do you play any instruments? 

I used to play hand bells and chimes when I was younger, and I played the clarinet in middle school. I don't play anything now.


----------



## disneyanney

I've played the piano for about four years. I played the flute for two, but stopped after last year.


----------



## Fairywings

I play the violin, but not very often anymore since I quit orchestra


----------



## Cinderella8

I used to be able to play a recorder but not anymore.

I have no musical skills whatsoever


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I've played piano for as long as I can remember, but I've been really bad at practicing so I'm not as far as I should be.


----------



## Silvermist20

I used to play viola in 4th grade, but then I found out the instrumental teacher in 5th grade was going to be the one everyone didn't like so I quit. (lol great reason to quit I know) And I was forced to play the recorder in elementary school. I also had to play guitar for music class in 6th grade (let me just say, I wasn't the best at playing it.) Now I want to learn to play the harp for some reason, but I heard it's really hard.


----------



## Doodle98

Violin for ten years, guitar for 3 years (but I'm not very good at it).


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I play piano and have been playing since August 2012.


----------



## grandfloluver

I have played piano for 12 years. I am pretty known in my community for my piano playing lol


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
What is your favorite thing about school?
The fact that this semester is almost over. No I'm just kidding. Kind of. No, umm...in high school I would say it was my friends, theatre, and teacher academy. In college I like the freedom, and most of my classmates. This semester I also loved going to a preschool to actually get into the teaching field.


----------



## disneyanney

I don't like school in general, but my favorite part is, plainly, learning. I like English and Algebra II the best, though. They're my highlights of the day


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my current favorite thing about school is being a senior. Our senior privileges aren't as good as years before me, but we still get best spots at school sports games, best parking in the parking lot, get to leave to lunch early on fridays, get to leave school early once a month, sometimes they give seniors free cupcakes at lunch so that's cool. plus i can exempt some of my exams so that's pretty awesome.


----------



## Cinderella8

-Friends
-My teachers are nice. Most of them. Lately I've been having a cough, and have been losing my voice. In science I asked if I could go get a cough drop (ick) from my locker, and Mr. W said he said some. So he go in his drawer and dropped three Jolly Ranchers in my hand and said "They're better than cough drops." At my school, Jolly Ranchers are like GOLD. So that was fun


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I'll have to say my favorite subject is either math or chorus, mostly because we actually do something in those classes.


----------



## Fairywings

I hate school, but I love my English and Theatre class. 

My English class is a mix of juniors, sophomores and freshmen and I've been in that class since freshman year (I'm a junior now). It's really fun, especially in class discussions and such, and my teacher is awesome.

My Theatre class is run by the teacher in my first ever Theatre class back in 7th grade, and most days are hard work but fun (today was boring and long though).


----------



## disneyanney

Fairywings said:


> I hate school, but I love my English and Theatre class.
> 
> My English class is a mix of juniors, sophomores and freshmen and I've been in that class since freshman year (I'm a junior now). It's really fun, especially in class discussions and such, and my teacher is awesome.
> 
> My Theatre class is run by the teacher in my first ever Theatre class back in 7th grade, and most days are hard work but fun (today was boring and long though).



Do you go to a charter school or something of that sort? I'm sitting here trying to figure out how you could put 3 different levels of students in the same English class...


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> Do you go to a charter school or something of that sort? I'm sitting here trying to figure out how you could put 3 different levels of students in the same English class...



It's a GT class, but no, I go to a regular school


----------



## disneyanney

Fairywings said:


> It's a GT class, but no, I go to a regular school



Ah. That makes sense.


----------



## Doodle98

Orchestra, Art, Ela, and lunch!


----------



## Silvermist20

Science, lunch, and the fact that winter break is in 2 or 3 weeks


----------



## grandfloluver

Well, probably my art classes. My advanced art and drama classes. They are almost over since the semester is almost over, so I'm not too happy about that, but I love them a lot. I also like lunch when I get put with my friends.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I love getting involved in school so that helps me enjoy school.


----------



## disneygirl520

It's Walt Disney's birthday!! So, when is your birthday?
May 20th.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

September 30


----------



## MickeyisBeast

January 16th


----------



## Doodle98

October 30


----------



## Fairywings

December 1


----------



## disneyanney

February 27th


----------



## Cinderella8

August 9th. I met a CM at the Contemporary with the same birthday


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> August 9th. I met a CM at the Contemporary with the same birthday



Yeah August birthday! Mine's August 23rd


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

June 14


----------



## grandfloluver

May 23


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

grandfloluver said:


> May 23



Me too!!


----------



## disneygirl520

A question from Silv! 
Have you ever been to a concert? 
I have not, no. I've been to different shows (circus, Disney on Ice, Cirque Du Soleil), but I don't think I've been to a real concert. Only small one's.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> A question from Silv!
> Have you ever been to a concert?
> I have not, no. I've been to different shows (circus, Disney on Ice, Cirque Du Soleil), but I don't think I've been to a real concert. Only small one's.



I've only been to two concerts.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Nothin


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I saw One Direction summer 2012
and I went to a Justin Bieber concert in January 2013

and I'm going to see 1D again in September 2014


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Miley Cyrus in like 2009 or something and Taylor Swift in 2011.


----------



## Silvermist20

(I know this was my question but I'm answering it anyway.) Not yet, but I'm seeing 1D in August.


----------



## grandfloluver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Me too!!



AHHHH no way!! Birthday twins!


----------



## grandfloluver

I saw shania twain and all her awesomeness when I was in third grade. I saw 1D in 2012 and I'm going again this August to see 1D


----------



## Cinderella8

A Hannah Montana concert back when there was... Hannah Montana


----------



## Silvermist20

grandfloluver said:


> I saw shania twain and all her awesomeness when I was in third grade. I saw 1D in 2012 and I'm going again this August to see 1D



When in August?


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> A Hannah Montana concert back when there was... Hannah Montana



Me too a few times actually! I have also seen Hillary Duff, Taylor Swift, Reba, and some country guy.All at the rodeo since I live in Texas we go every year and usually go to a concert


----------



## disneyanney

Hannah Montana back when she wasn't a bad influence.


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you collect anything?
I used to collect rocks when I was little, and I collected porcelain dolls for a long time, but when I switched rooms I put them away. My newest thing I'm collecting is photos strips with my sister from different places we go. I love them!


----------



## disneyanney

I collect Mickey ear hats


----------



## Silvermist20

I used to have a nature collection when I was little but then it turned into dust. So I don't really collect anything anymore.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Collectors Barbie dolls, although not anymore, and Goofy things


----------



## Fairywings

Well, I seem to collect books 

But seriously, I do collect the little cat figurines in the Japan store at EPCOT. Each color means something, I have white, black, gold, silver, green, purple, and blue.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

From this past Disney trip, I also went on my first Disney cruise. So I had to get a lanyard for my KTTW card too. And now I have 7 pins on my lanyard and am hoping to get more!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Disney pins! That's it


----------



## Fairywings

I did forget about pins, I pin trade as well, so I've got my collection.


----------



## The Villianess

disneygirl520 said:


> Do you collect anything?
> I used to collect rocks when I was little, and I collected porcelain dolls for a long time, but when I switched rooms I put them away. My newest thing I'm collecting is photos strips with my sister from different places we go. I love them!



I used to collect fish before they all died. 



disneygirl520 said:


> A question from Silv!
> Have you ever been to a concert?
> I have not, no. I've been to different shows (circus, Disney on Ice, Cirque Du Soleil), but I don't think I've been to a real concert. Only small one's.



I haven't.


----------



## grandfloluver

Not officially, no I don't really collect anything. I have always loved barbies, so I collect them occasionally. I have quite a few from Barbie collector. And I have plenty of American Girls, too.


----------



## Silvermist20

I forgot about Disney Pins. I have some pretty cool ones.


----------



## disneygirl520

I have the Disney pins too 

Today's question comes from Cindy!
What is your favorite Holiday/Christmas song?
"O Holy Night" is probably my absolute favorite, I also love "Breath of Heaven" and "Mary Did You Know" which I'm not sure if they're considered Christmas songs but they play them on my Christmas radio station. I also like "Oh Come Oh Come Emmanuel" and "God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen," and last night I heard Owl City's "Light of Christmas" which is great. Wow, I just listed a lot. I just love Christmas.


----------



## disneyanney

The first Noel and the Christmas version of Pachelbel Canon.


----------



## Fairywings

I've always liked "Holly Jolly Christmas" for some reason, and the Nutcracker music even though I've never seen it.

But my ABSOLUTE FAVORITE has to be the Transiberian Orchestra's version of Carol of the Bells. It is phenomenal! Look it up!!!!!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I've never really thought about it, but I guess mine has to be Coventry Carol.


----------



## tigerkitty

Silver Bells and Walking In A Winter Wonderland.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I like Michael Buble's Grownup Christmas List, and really any Michael Buble song.

I loooove All I Want for Christmas and Mistletoe by Justin Bieber.

Christmas Shoes, Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer, Jingle Bells, any Grinch song, and Santa Claus is Coming to Town are all my favorites too. I like every Christmas song. I just sit in my car before school in the morning and sing along to Christmas music.


----------



## disneyanney

MickeyisBeast said:


> I like Michael Buble's Grownup Christmas List, and really any Michael Buble song.
> 
> I loooove All I Want for Christmas and Mistletoe by Justin Bieber.
> 
> Christmas Shoes, Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer, Jingle Bells, any Grinch song, and Santa Claus is Coming to Town are all my favorites too. I like every Christmas song. I just sit in my car before school in the morning and sing along to Christmas music.



  Ooh, that's one thing I forgot. I love Michael Buble's Christmas CD as well.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> I've always liked "Holly Jolly Christmas" for some reason, and the Nutcracker music even though I've never seen it.
> 
> But my ABSOLUTE FAVORITE has to be the Transiberian Orchestra's version of Carol of the Bells. It is phenomenal! Look it up!!!!!



Mine too! I LOVE them I saw them around Christmas a few years ago and Oh My Goodness it was AMAZING! That is my favorite version of the song but I absolutely love any version of it!


----------



## Cinderella8

Carol of the Bells  Preferably TS Orchestra


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Silent Night, bring a torch Jeanette Isabella, we wish you a merry Christmas, and Mariah Carey's all I want for Christmas is you


----------



## littleorangebird

Micheal Buble's "Let it Snow"


----------



## disneygirl520

Are there any words you misspell all of the time? (I thought of this while writing a finals essay.)

Background, maybe, and behavior (which is an issue as an ECE major.)


----------



## Doodle98

Piece.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

necessary, attachment, and definitely

it took me forever to learn to spell those words and i still misspell them constantly


----------



## CowboyErin

Restaurant and museum


----------



## Cinderella8

I'm such a nerd, I really only mess up seige. I mean siege.


----------



## disneyanney

For me it differs daily. I've always been a good speller, but lately I've been messing up 'ie' and 'ei' words.


----------



## Fairywings

Mischievous is one I stumble on all the time. There are a few other long ones as well


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Whenever I'm writing in cursive, I always tend to add an extra e to almost every word, especially with. I'm pretty good with most of my spelling though.



It's sooooo cold here, I went out to do chores, and my fingers are so cold, that they hurt! I'm already missing summer!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

disneyanney said:


> For me it differs daily. I've always been a good speller, but lately I've been messing up 'ie' and 'ei' words.



Same. I won my eighth grade spelling bee last year so I spell every word right and correct my friends haha. But I've been getting piece wrong a lot!


----------



## grandfloluver

I love love love blue Christmas by Elvis Presley, the grinch song, anything from Charlie Brown christmas, and almost all traditional Christmas songs from the 50s-60s. Those are the best. 

Man I always used to misspell definitely. Always. I can't spell exercise or ceiling right half the time. Or rhythm. Or jewelry. I miss a bunch of words like that a lot lol I am a bad speller.


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question! 
What is your favorite Holiday? Why?
Christmas, I just love everything about it.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Christmas! I love giving other people gifts, I like being with my family, I love all the decorations. Everything is just perfect.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I'll have to say Christmas, except for the cold, otherwise it's pretty great.


----------



## Cinderella8

Christmas! It's always so fun to visit family, and (most of the time) it's pretty and festive


----------



## Doodle98

Halloween... My birthday is the day before and it is fun to be all spooky. I am in love with things like werewolves (mostly because I am one) but not from things like Twilight or other corny movies. (I also do not like vampires.)

But Christmas is a close second.


----------



## disneyanney

Christmas is my favorite, of course, but I have really good memories of family game night on New Year's Eve, too.


----------



## grandfloluver

Christmas! I absolutely love the atmosphere of Christmas! I mean, what other holiday has so much music about it? It is a very special holiday and I just love it


----------



## Fairywings

Christmas! There's something about Christmas that feels different than any other holiday, and it's always great fun.


----------



## disneygirl520

What is your favorite board game? 
Probably clue. I also love the game Funglish.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Hmm.. I like a lot of board games.... I'll have to say Scribblish. But Taboo is close second.


----------



## Silvermist20

Life.


----------



## Cinderella8

I don't really play board games...

I used to play Sorry! all the time, though


----------



## disneyanney

Haunted Mansion clue, hands down.


----------



## maps823

We play SO many board games at my house so I'll just name a few:
Life 
Monopoly(we play the one with the credit cards usually) 
Sorry 
Trouble 
Clue 
Mouse Trap 
Yahtzee etc.


----------



## Fairywings

I like a lot of board games.


----------



## disneygirl520

Another question from Silv!
What do you want to name your future kids? 
Ummm...these change a lot.
Girls-I have always loved the name Krista and I also like Molly and Kelly.
Boys-Bradon, Lucas, Jamie.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

girls- Katie, Riley, Addison, Kylie

boys- Liam, Luke, Carson, Jake


----------



## Doodle98

Girls: Jade, Katrina (Kat), Bella

Boys: Logan, Trevor, IDK.


----------



## 1elle2

Girls: Rose, Annabella, Evangeline, Natasha (Tasha), Alicia 

Boys: Vinnie, Antony (Tony)


----------



## disneyanney

I'm very indecisive.

Girls: Christine (as in Phantom of the Opera), possibly Katherine, and Caitlyn. If I don't get bored of it before I might use Melanie, as that's my favorite name.

Boys: Hmm...all I can think of at the moment is Deven.


----------



## Cinderella8

Hmmm....

Girls- Mira, Kali, Katherine, Noelle (lol Noelle I love your name)
Boys- Eli, Jason, Peter, Luke Edit: Wings made me remember I like Max lol


----------



## Fairywings

I don't want kids, but my favorite names anyway:

Girls: Cecily, Roxanne/Roxana, Adriana, Nicole, May, Nora

Boys: Logan, Ryan, Lucas (Luke), Brandon, Adrian, James

I'm also really partial to the name Max and its longer versions (Maxine, Maximillan, Maxwell, etc.)


----------



## Silvermist20

Girls - Cricket (my mom says this is a terrible name, but for some reason I like it), Sloane, Brielle, Diana, or Georgia Rose (Directioners will undertsnad the last 2)

Boys - Ben, Lenny (inside joke on that one), Richie (inside joke on that one too), any name of any member of 1D, or Nolan

I don't really want to have kids either Wings (maybe one, but adopted). But if I were to have them, those would be the name options.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Girl: Avielle

Boy: Will


----------



## grandfloluver

I still have a lot of thinking to do about it lol I just kind of made these up in the spot 

Girls: Charlie, Mia, Harley

Boys: Ryder, Jase, Harley 

The middle names may or may not be Disney influenced


----------



## disneygirl520

Uhh....what is your favorite type of cookie?
My mom makes these white chocolate shortbread raspberry cookies around the holidays. They are delicious.


----------



## disneyanney

Chocolate chip. My mom has a really good recipe.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Peanut Butter! (The kind without the chunks of whole peanuts.)


----------



## Silvermist20

Peanut butter blossoms or chocolate chip.


----------



## Fairywings

Chocolate Chip, Shortbread (my mom makes awesome short bread) and Snickerdoodle


----------



## grandfloluver

My dad is the baker in my family lol he makes these chocolate cookie sandwiches that are delish. And he makes these white chocolate and regular chocolate chip cookies too which are really good. I always like cookies with icing, too


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!!
If you could be any celebrity who would you be? Why?
Getting these questions early means I think about them way too long. But anyway, I finally came up with Ginnifer Goodwin. I just think she's great. I think playing Snow White in the way Once portrays her would be so cool, and she's marrying her prince Charming. Plus she's associated with Disney and that's great.


----------



## disneyanney

I wouldn't. A lot of celebrities end up with messed up lives and media all over them...no privacy, which is definitely not my thing.


----------



## Fairywings

I agree whole-heartedly with Anney


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I would love to have Nina Dobrev's life. She's beyond beautiful and she gets to act in one of my favorite TV shows. She's one of those celebrities that has a very popular tv show but she somehow finds a way to stay out of the paparazzi spotlight.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I don't think I'd want to become an already popular celebrity, but maybe become my own. Like on Once Upon a Time. I think it would be cool to be one of the characters that only shows up in like one episode. Then, I'd like my normal life back.


----------



## grandfloluver

I would love to be Kate Middleton. I probably wouldn't wanna deal with all she has to deal with, BUT I love her style and fashion sense and hair and everything so I just love her. I think she's gorgeous and perfect. She is my fashion icon


----------



## Cinderella8

Cookie- Snicker doodles!!!!!
Celebrity- I have no idea. I focus more on cartoon characters than real people sooo.....


----------



## disneygirl520

What is your hair like? 
I have pin-straight hair that I call light brown but according to my license it's "sandy." it relatively long right now and the bangs I thought were a good idea are down to my lips since I'm growing them out.


----------



## disneyanney

My hair is brown, long and curly, as in loose curls. I grew out my bangs a while ago.


----------



## Fairywings

Thin, curly and dark blond


----------



## Doodle98

Reddish orange hair, long, and how to I put this... voluminous. That just means it's poofy and annoying. T-T


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My hair is pretty long and dark brown. I used to ALWAYS curl my hair and I still often do, but now I'm too lazy and by senior year you tend to just give up, so I typically wear my hair natural, which for me is wavy.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I also don't have any bangs.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> What is your hair like?
> I have pin-straight hair that I call light brown but according to my license it's "sandy." it relatively long right now and the bangs I thought were a good idea are down to my lips since I'm growing them out.


Long-ish, like beneath my shoulder-blades, thick, and dirty-blondish with natural blondish highlights, it's a little wavy on its own. Lots of 'ish'. I used ot have bangs but then discovered scissors when I was young and... yeah... now I have some that hangs in my face


----------



## Silvermist20

Lol I posted this same picture on the Show Your Face thread. But yeah, as you can see, my hair is wavy and I have bangs and it's dark brown.






Funyun I love your hair btw


----------



## grandfloluver

My hair is naturally wavy, but I normally loose curl it like this. I don't like tight curls, but more loose and natural looking ones. I straighten my hair some, but not really that often. I might grow it out some more, but I don't want it too long


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
Tell me about your best friend. 

Okay, my best friend is a guy, he is a year below me in school and about six months younger than me. The first time we would have met would have been when he was a freshman in high school, and I was a sophomore. We met through drama club. We did not become best friends however until my senior year. When he was Hamlet and I was his mother. He took me to my prom and gave me a day I won't ever forget when he asked me. People honestly cannot believe that we haven't been best friends for longer because we are so close. He is the one I turn to when I'm upset or when I'm crying about who knows what. He's the one I scream at when playing Mario party even if he's winning by one star but he gives it right back. He makes me happy, his hugs get me through things when I want to give up. Currently he goes to college three hours away and I think that's a lot of the reason this semester has been so hard on me. We squeeze in as much time together when he comes home for breaks. I get to see him Sunday! He makes me smile and I'm perfectly happy when all we do is surf Netflix for hours, never watching anything, and just laughing about things that aren't funny. I love him so much. He is my best friend.

And with that that is the last question I have received. I'd love some more!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My best friend and I have known each other since elementary school. She lives five houses down from me and we're both seniors in high school. We're both very alike, we typically agree on most everything. We want to go to the same college, and our plan is to both get accepted and then room together. Considering we've lived down the street from each other for most of our lives, living together in college just makes sense. My best guy friend is a toss up so yeah I just won't talk about either of them haha.


----------



## disneyanney

I suppose I'd consider my best friend a girl I knew before we moved to our current state. I met her at a dance class in 5th grade. We were pretty close for a while, and are actually pretty different from each other. She is very into boys and clothes and make up and such, while I'm the exact opposite. This girl in particular was someone I could confide in without wishing I hadn't, and she came to me for advice a lot. She is really into ballet and other types of dancing: I remember shooting a music video with her when we were in middle school. I didn't have many problems, but I'm sure she would have been one I would have come to. I still talk to this girl when we visit but experiences for us have changed, such as her parents' divorce and my moving, so we're not quite as close anymore. 
I have a few friends at my current school but I haven't known them long enough to become that close.


----------



## Cinderella8

My best friend is Noelle! Without hesitation! We've been friends since... I don't even know. Since I can remember. We've never had a real argument that I can remember, and I think currently the only thing we disagree on is Taylor Swift. We have differences, for example Noelle likes pink and I like blue, but really, similarities make up for that. I can't imagine ever not being friends. I plan on living in her basement for the first year of college so I'd hope not


----------



## Fairywings

My best friend is a guys that's 13ish months older than me nut he's awesome. We have a lot of the same tics and quirks, so it works in our favor. I don't get to see him much because he's home schooled and I'm not, but we can talk on the phone for ours. We also share common interests and hobbies, sometimes we co-write stuff together. We've known each other for five years maybe.


----------



## Doodle98

Maddie. She is insane. Enough said.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Silvermist20 said:


> Lol I posted this same picture on the Show Your Face thread. But yeah, as you can see, my hair is wavy and I have bangs and it's dark brown.
> 
> Funyun I love your hair btw



Thanks!

My best friend is Arielle. We met in Kindergarten and got to be besties because we have the same birth date, at the same hospital, only two hours apart! We're still really close and spent maybe too much time together.


----------



## grandfloluver

My best friend Paige is the mellowed out version of myself. She is practically my twin because we think so much alike. I am quite a bit bolder than she is, but she's probably my biggest supporter in my back corner. We are both the same age, but whether we go to the same college I am pretty doubtful about. That kind of bothers me, because we planned to go to the same one, but it's her life and not mine. We always have each other's backs, and we are practically sisters. I could say a lot about my best guy friend, but i probably won't because he is in a league of his own lol


----------



## disneygirl520

And here I am thinking I posted a question today. 

What is your favorite type of cereal?
Cinnamon toast crunch.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Probably Corn Chex. I don't eat cereal very often.


----------



## Cinderella8

Cinnamon toast crunch!!


----------



## disneyanney

Fruit loops


----------



## Fairywings

I actually don't eat cereal


----------



## grandfloluver

Hmm captain crunch


----------



## disneygirl520

Who do you buy Christmas gifts for?
I buy for my family (mom, dad, two brothers, one sister), and one uncle since he spends Christmas with us. Normally we also buy for the whole extended family but are not this year since we are going to Disney . I also buy for my best friend and one other close friend (though I discovered today that those gifts never shipped ugh!!).


----------



## disneyanney

I buy for my close family.


----------



## Doodle98

My family, best friend, and my boyfriend.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

My Sister, Mom, and Dad, and one person from each side of the family. (we draw names.)


----------



## Cinderella8

As many family members as I can!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

This year, I only got presents for three of my friends. I already gave my two best friends their presents so all that's left is to give my third friend his present.


----------



## Fairywings

My immediate family and sometimes my Canadian relatives, but my mom's in charge of that part


----------



## grandfloluver

My parents, my two best friends, and my cheerleading secret Santa


----------



## disneygirl520

What does your back pack look like?




Here's mine, it looks kind of orange in the picture but the color is a neon pink. We actually won it at a raffle over the summer and I love it.


----------



## Fairywings

Its black and red with lots of pockets and mesh on the straps and parts of the back for support


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Black with lots of tiny pink, blue, and white dots that overlap and cover pretty much the whole thing.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Mine's from Target. It's faux tanish leather with orange detailing.


----------



## Cinderella8

It's a navy blue Sun and Search messenger bag from American Eagle, it's kinda small... I used to have an actual book bag, it was a Mickey-and-friends nerd book bag, but my sister wanted it so she uses it now


----------



## Silvermist20

Like this, except with my initials. (I am not OML)


----------



## disneyanney

Teal with leaves.


----------



## Doodle98

A reddish-pink bag with a fox on it.


----------



## grandfloluver

Well, the one I carry is one of those "if you spend this much you can get this bag for $20" at Disney. It's kind of ugly, but I have carried it through a lot, so I still so lol it's black and has silver Mickey on it. I am sort of connected to it in a way


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you have a calendar? 
Yes, I'm on the last page of my Thomas Kinkade Disney calendar.


----------



## disneyanney

I personally do not have one, but every year my family buys a Disney parks calendar.


----------



## Cinderella8

Personally, no. But my family has a cool nature one


----------



## Fairywings

Yes, I have an Avengers calender.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

We have the same Thomas Kinkade calendar downstairs! My calendar I made myself on the computer, it's really simple, no pictures or anything.


----------



## Silvermist20

I'm on the last page of my One Direction calender. I hope to get the new one for Christmas.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I have the One Direction calendar.


----------



## grandfloluver

Nope. Not a calendar in sight for me. My mom has a Disney photo pass calendar, but that's about it.


----------



## disneygirl520

What is your favorite holiday special?
I love A Year Without a Santa Claus. I had to buy it on DVD because they stopped showing it lol.


----------



## Doodle98

Santa Claus is coming to town. I love it.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Santa Claus movies, but I like the first one the best


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I don't usually watch Christmas movies.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Polar Express or The Year Without a Santa Claus


----------



## disneyanney

White Christmas


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Polar Express, Santa clause 3, frosty the snowman, Jack Frost (not the cartoon), and every year on Christmas Day we watch a Christmas story.


----------



## Fairywings

Polar Express is good, I like A Christmas Story too.


----------



## grandfloluver

Rudolph, Frosty the snowman, the cartoon grinch, and Charlie Brown Christmas


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you have any nicknames?
The only real one I have is my instagram name, it's the first letter of my first name (H) and then my last name, we called everyone in teacher academy this way and mine kind of stuck. My dad calls me Heathe sometimes, just Heather without the R or he calls me McGee sometimes because of my middle name (Marie.)


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Sarah is a hard name to have a nickname for.

My brothers and cousins would call me "Sa" or "Sa Sa" when they were little just because they couldn't pronounce "Sarah". My mom and aunt have always called me "Banana" and I'm not really sure why but they do, but if anyone else called me that I'd be pissed.


----------



## Doodle98

My name is Aubrey, so Bri on here, and my friends call me Aubs, Aubadaubs, Oobadoobs, Aubee, etc.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Rach, Rackle, Raquelle, Ray-heel, Rashell, and so on.


----------



## Cinderella8

Let's see...

Cina- It's what I called myself when I was younger and couldn't really pronounce "Christina"
Pudge- A baseball player and it's fun to say lol
Crooked- My friend at school is my Warriors buddy, she's Bluestar/Blue and I'm Crookedstar/Crooked
Rainbow- My other friend calls me this because I like Rainbow Dash 
Tina- ChrisTINA
Cindy- That comes from you guys 

Wow I've got lots


----------



## disneyanney

I don't really have any nicknames. Mine's only five letters, so I guess that's why.


----------



## maps823

Goose- my mom used to call me silly goose when I was little
Jack- my dad said "hit the rode Jack" a lot when I was little and for a while I thought my name was Jack
Kiddo- from my grandpa 
Angelina- also from my grandpa he calls my dad Angelo and my mom Angelina and then calls me little Angelina 
Pooshka- an inside joke with my cousins 
Medicine Sinus- it's a really weird inside joke with my best friend


----------



## Fairywings

Well, on here I go by Wings.

Sometimes my parents call me Squirrel just because it rhymes with Girl

My best friend sometimes refers to me as a Neko

Otherwise, there's a lot of nickname variations on my name, so most of the time I'm down with whatever people call me. Most of the time.


----------



## grandfloluver

My family calls me Hannah banana, Hannah bug, and HB

The cheerleaders call me (little) hannie. 

My best friend calls me H. Lion and handawg too. Depends on how $wag we feel


----------



## Silvermist20

Not currently, but my friends used to call me Megnog. (long story) My teachers sometimes call me Meg though. And on here I go by Silv.


----------



## disneygirl520

Hmmm...do you send Christmas cards?
No, we do not. Partially because of my dads job, there would just be too many to send and it would be hard to limit who we would send them to.


----------



## maps823

No we used to when I was little but this year we made one of those ecard things where you put your faces on like elves and then they sing and stuff


----------



## Cinderella8

Yes! This year we have a picturw of my and my two sister doing O-H-I-O with our arms, but Cinderella was the 'H'!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yep, we have done a Christmas card every year since my first Christmas! Ours this year is a big picture of my brothers and I in front of our tree and then three individual pictures of the three of us.


----------



## Fairywings

Sometimes.


----------



## disneyanney

Most years, yes.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Usually to our cat's old owner and sometimes to family.


----------



## Silvermist20

Most years. This year, we sent a picture card with pictures from our Disney photo shoot from our last trip.


----------



## grandfloluver

Yeah we do! Ours has a picture of my family at Disney last year when we went at Christmas. It was superbly themed


----------



## disneygirl520

What do you do on Christmas Eve?

We'll go out to a late lunch meeting with my brother, and then we'll go to church tonight and when we come home we'll open our stockings and have what we have come to call "cheese day" where we make all sorts of appetizers and dips and such.


----------



## Doodle98

We normally go see family, but this year we're staying home, watching movies, and eating pizza.


----------



## Fairywings

It varies. I usually like to read The Night Before Christmas and sometimes we have a nice dinner. My mom and my brother are working today so not much family time.


----------



## disneyanney

We usually have just one thing in our stocking, which is a tradition from when my mom was a kid. See, my grandparents started filling up stockings early just so they could get it done, and...Well, my aunt found it, lol. This year they were mocking jay pins.

We usually gather as a family at night and watch movies, usually having a nice dinner.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

We usually don't do anything besides church for the Christmas program, so Christmas Eve is pretty much a normal day for us.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

We have the family Christmas eve party at my house, so my whole family comes over and we have sooo much good food. Then once everyone leaves, my parents give my brothers and I each a present and it's always new pajamas. Then we change into our new pjs and go to bed.


----------



## The Villianess

We used to hang out with family, but then we moved away from them. 

We haven't really done much over Christmas Eve since we moved. We'll maybe open presents to each other, but that's just about it.


----------



## littleorangebird

We usually go to mass and then go visit family


----------



## grandfloluver

We go to my church's vesper service, and then go to my mamaw's to meet up with my family and we open a few presents from each other


----------



## Orreed

Usually mass and going out to dinner. After we always open one present. I worked this year tho.


----------



## disneygirl520

What do you do on Christmas day?

We went to church and then had a big brunch, and opened presents, we'll have a niceish dinner and spend the rest of the time playing some of things we got.


----------



## disneyanney

We normally open presents while watching the Disney Parks Christmas Day Parade, then eat. When our cousins come we open gifts from my grandparents. We usually just hang out for the rest of the day while looking and what we got and such.


----------



## Cinderella8

We wake up and wait for everyone else to wake up (which usually takes an hour -.-), then we take turns opening presents, going around in a circle one present at a time. Then we watch the Disney parade, have lunch together, and try to do something special for dinner


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My brothers and I get up early (8:30... early for us) and then we get my grandparents and we all sit around the tree and my brothers and I open our presents from Santa. Then we have this huge breakfast that my mom makes and after my mom takes a nap and everyone else relaxes and plays with what they got. Then in the afternoon we all go to my aunt's house and have Christmas dinner and exchange gifts with them.


----------



## grandfloluver

My brother and I get up early, and we all open up presents. We finish all that, eat breakfast, and then we usually watch the Disney parade. After that, we go to my mamaw's and eat lunch. We leave there and go back home and play with what we got from my mom and dad.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

My sister gets up as early as Mum lets her and rushes straight to my room. We get up and open presents from Santa and have breakfast. This year after breakfast we opened gifts from each other then watched the Disney Parade. Mom usually makes a nice lunch.


----------



## Fairywings

This year we opened presents, had breakfast and a nice dinner


----------



## disneygirl520

What was your favorite part of Christmas?
My favorite part was probably seeing my little sister open the stuffed panda bear I got her. She was so beyond excited.

I'd still love to get some questions from you guys!


----------



## Cinderella8

Seeing Noelle! I'm actually in her basement right now


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My favorite part of Christmas was being with my family. Specifically when we ate our huge Christmas morning breakfast my mom made us


----------



## GoofyFunyun

We have hardly even begun our Christmas. The weekend is when we actually do things and visit family, but I guess so far my favorite part was watching videos when we were really little.


----------



## disneygirl520

What is your favorite music video? 

I love the video for Overjoyed by Matchbox twenty. It is just the sweetest thing.


----------



## Cinderella8

Hm....

Probably Lindsey Stirling and Pentatonix's Radioactive video, or Lindsey Stirling and (someone I can't remember)'s Mission: Impossible video


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Hm....  Probably Lindsey Stirling and Pentatonix's Radioactive video, or Lindsey Stirling and (someone I can't remember)'s Mission: Impossible video



The Piano Guys and Lindsey Stirling made the Mission: Impossible video, which is my favorite along with Lindsey Stirling's Phantom of the Opera video.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Umm... I like most of Taylor Swifts older music videos. I don't really watch the videos anymore.


----------



## disneygirl520

Why color is your room?
Mine is bright purple and two shades of this aqua blueish teal color. It's accidentally like tomorrowland.


----------



## disneyanney

Mine is just tan, but it used to be blue and yellow striped (I have the GF bedding, so it's themed).


----------



## Doodle98

Turquoise. It's full of paintings and Disney stuff. Oh, and guinea pigs.


----------



## The Villianess

I don't remember the name of the color from the store, but it's kind of a lightened indigo.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Mines light blue and light green


----------



## Fairywings

Light pink and lavender. My parents remodeled my room Disney Princess style when I was 8 and I haven't repainted since.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Three of my walls are a cotton candy pink, and one is dark purple!! I love it!


----------



## maps823

Currently one of my walls has a jungle mural on it that a painter did in 2006 but I'm so attached to it we haven't painted over it one wall is the plain white-ish color that the whole house is painted in another wall I painted a mural on with Ariel and Nemo characters but it's not finished because some things didn't turn out like I wanted the last wall is the same color blue as the sea  because I planned on painting more so now my mom and I are going to re do my room and we are going to cover the two mural walls with scrapbook paper  I'll try to post a picture of the Disney mural before we cover it up


----------



## GoofyFunyun

My bedroom walls are a light kind of minty green. It has a border of cats around the whole room... We did my room when I was like 3 and we haven't redone it since.


----------



## Cinderella8

The ceiling is white, our walls are navy blue, and the carpet is red. So we call it the Red, White and Blue room. But I'm hoping to move to a different room with purple walls a pale green carpet, so we call it the Purple room.


----------



## disfreak24

Light pink with white. It is from when I was little so I am redoing it sometime soon


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you have a favorite sports team?

I really don't (not into sports) but the Bengals and Reds are huge where I live.


----------



## disneyanney

The Colorado Rapids  Soccer is my favorite sport, although I don't watch or play much.


----------



## Doodle98

Don't watch sports at all. But I play soccer, run track, and swam.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

No, not really. Our family isn't too into sports, besides me running track and my sister doing the YMCA soccer.


----------



## disfreak24

Phillies for baseball and Ravens for football! I mainly just watch baseball though.


----------



## Cinderella8

Ohio State for football  Even though we have our bad moments


----------



## MickeyisBeast

NY Yankees are my favorite baseball team, NY Jets are my favorite football team (but I like my home team- Carolina Panthers too), and NY Rangers are my favorite hockey team


----------



## grandfloluver

Tennessee football and basketball trumps everything for me. I also like the Green Bay Packers, the Broncos but only because of Peyton Manning, and Duke men's basketball.


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you have any piercings? 
Nope, not even my ears.


----------



## Fairywings

The Toronto Maple Leafs and the Pittsburgh Penguins for Hockey and the Broncos for football (and I guess the Cowboys because they're the home team but they can be hard to support at times)


----------



## Fairywings

I had ears, and I guess I still technically do, but I haven't worn earrings in a long time


----------



## disneyanney

One pair in my ears, but it's rare when I wear earrings.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I have one hole in each of my ears and I really only wear one pair of silver earrings that are small hearts.


----------



## disfreak24

I just have my ears pierced.


----------



## maps823

I have two piercings in each ear


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Nope, no piercings at all.


----------



## Cinderella8

One piercing on each ear. I just got sparkly Mickey earrings for Christmas, I'm excited


----------



## Orreed

Red Soxs and Patriots 
I'm from New England
Rangers are my current local team and my second favorite behind the Red Sox, but I really am not a Cowboys fan. I don't know, they seem kinda icky. Plus my mom is a 49ner fan which was thier huge rivals in the past. 

I have no piercings or ever had. Not even ears. It just never intrested me.

My room is a basic creme. But I have a really bright and colorful bedspread and curtains so it balances nicely.


----------



## Silvermist20

Just one in each ear. I may or may not want another one in each, but then I think about the flame and then I think maybe not.


----------



## disneygirl520

What do you do for New Years Eve?
We're in Chicago again with my mom's side, we just saw Saving Mr. Banks, and then we'll have a big dinner and have appetizers until midnight. At midnight we go outside and bang pans yelling "happy new year!"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

We don't really do anything... We hardly ever stay up to midnight...


----------



## disneyanney

We play games and have snacks, and usually watch the ball drop on TV.


----------



## Cinderella8

My parents go out and I always have to watch my younger sister, so we just have a TV show marathon. For me, tonight's marathon is the Legend of Korra


----------



## Orreed

We varies each year. Two years ago I did the thrilling task of researching colleges home alone. XD
This year will be fun. I'm going to a school theatre New Year's Party with my boyfriend.


----------



## maps823

We don't really do much just a few fireworks(nothing big) and watch the ball drop


----------



## Fairywings

We didn't do much, my brother went to a party at his bff's and my parents and I watched Monsters University for the first time (it was good)

Happy New Year!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

We do the same thing every year, we eat junk food for dinner, then my aunt comes over (this year my cousins were old enough to stay up all night so they came over too)! We eat snacks and play lots of board games.


----------



## disneygirl520

Ahhh I never posted a question!
Do you have a new years resolution?

Not really. I just want to stay positive, study hard, and hang out more with my friends.


----------



## maps823

Nope just to enjoy my family and friends


----------



## GoofyFunyun

No cuz I can never keep them


----------



## disneyanney

Keep my grades up, I guess.


----------



## Fairywings

To write more


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My New Years goal is personal soooo yeah
But really I just want to be happy in whatever I decide to do this year.


----------



## Orreed

My goal is to eat less sweets and study more.


----------



## Doodle98

To get more organized and get my grades up. And to read and write more. And to get my times down in track.


----------



## Cinderella8

Not really... good grades, try to get m scuba certification before fall


----------



## littleorangebird

To get higher grades


----------



## disneygirl520

Hmmm...I need some questions. 

Do you wear make up?

I didn't wear any make up at all (besides stage make up, and for homecoming/prom) until college, now I wear blush, mascara, some eye shadow, and a very limited amount of eyeliner on a pretty normal basis.


----------



## Doodle98

Yep. Foundation, eyeliner and mascara. If you saw some of my friends you'd understand why. They wear much more eyeliner than me.


----------



## Cinderella8

Nope, if you gave me a thing of mascara I'd probably spend twenty minutes trying to open the thing... Then an hour trying to put it on


----------



## disfreak24

Usually just mascara. Eyeliner on occasion. And stage makeup for performances.


----------



## maps823

Mascara, lip gloss and sometimes BB cream


----------



## 1elle2

I don't wear much. Lip gloss and a little eye shadow, on special occasions


----------



## disneyanney

I only use it during stage performances because I have to. Other than that, none at all.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Oh, I wear it all; liquid foundation, concealer, powder foundation, eye shadow, eye liner, mascara, blush, lip products, the list goes on and on. I don't think I necessarily need all of it, I just love make up.


----------



## grandfloluver

Yep. On a non lazy day, I wear a gel eyeliner which is fabulous, earth toned eyeshadow, mascara, always some lip gloss, and I have started using a tad but of blush/foundation. I don't do that part all the time, but just occasionally when I feel like it.


----------



## Fairywings

Pretty much just mascara, lip gloss/lipstick and sometimes eyeshadow, aside for stage makeup when I do shows of course.

That is, if I'm not too lazy to put it on (and most days I am too lazy).

Sometimes I wear concealer to cover a particularly obvious pimple too.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

None at all, at school I'm pretty much known as the girl who never ever wears make up. Unless you count nail polish, which was only a hobby during the summer only because my nails were like little art canvases... I don't do that any more though.


----------



## disneygirl520

When is the last time you cried? 
The Friday before exam week, December 6th (I think.) Huge emotional breakdown.


----------



## littleorangebird

I just usually wear foundation, eyeliner, and mascara. I wear more makeup for special occasions.


----------



## Doodle98

Last Tuesday when I was watching Tangled. Yeah I know. It's sad. I get emotional.


----------



## Fairywings

It was so long ago, I don't remember. I only cry when I'm really in pain or I'm really upset over something major that happens.

See, I don't cry over movies or books or anything like that. I get sad, but I never cry and I never have, even when I was a little kid.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Last night, I just had such a horrible day... I cry really easily though


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Umm... It's been a while so I don't know the exact date or anything... I never cry over books, some movies I might get a little emotional, but it has to be something pretty sad. (I didn't cry during the Odd Life of Timothy Green or when Phil died in the Avengers)


----------



## maps823

Yesterday when I watched the Book Thief  and I NEVER cry in movies (not even the Notebook)


----------



## disneyanney

I don't cry often either. I get sad (very sad, as in it hurts to think about it), yes, but it isn't often that I cry. I guess the last time it happened was the day before Thanksgiving when I went to see Catching Fire, which was only because I was not having a good day and the intensity of the movie was too much.


----------



## grandfloluver

Hmmmm it was the Saturday after thanksgiving. I was so sick, and I had to play the piano at this event I didn't really need to be at because I was sick. Then I drive out in my six inch stilettos(big no no) and have a fender bender. I cried and cried and cried. I felt so horrible in so many ways. I just laid in my bed and cried and it hurt to cry lol


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you have/have you ever had braces?

Nope, I've never had them.


----------



## disneyanney

Yes, I actually just got them off 6 months ago.


----------



## Doodle98

I have them now. I hate them.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

No


----------



## Orreed

Yes 
From Summer 2009- Fall 2012
They were terrible, but I guess worth it because now I get a lot of compliments on my teeth.


----------



## maps823

Yes I got them off in August and y'all are going to think I'm crazy but I actually miss my braces


----------



## Cinderella8

I have them, but get them off January 21


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Never had them. Naturally straight teeth club


----------



## Fairywings

Never had braces


----------



## littleorangebird

never had them


----------



## grandfloluver

Had them twice. I'm still probably supposed to have them, but I had them FOREVER so I got them taken off early. It was much needed. You can't even really tell too much anyways.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I cried when my crush got another girlfriend. And I got my braces off in November


----------



## disneygirl520

New year, new calendars. What calendars do you or your family have this year?

I got the 2014 world of Disney calendar for Christmas. I LOVE it.


----------



## Cinderella8

We always get this (very boring compared to Disney calendars) nature calendars, but I'm hoping to talk mom into a Disney one


----------



## disneyanney

We have the Disney World 2014 calendar


----------



## littleorangebird

I have a Walt Disney World calender that I made myself with pictures from my last trip!


----------



## Fairywings

My dad has a vintage Marvel one, my brother has a hockey one, My mom's got a Disney one (the Thomas Kinkade one if I remember correctly) and I have a Harry Potter one


----------



## Orreed

I have a Doctor Who one
My sister has My Little Pony


----------



## maps823

I have a Mickey and Minnie one, an Chick-fil-a one,a mini one that you put pictures in and another mini one with flowers and little saying on it


----------



## disfreak24

I have the Disney 2014 one!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I got the Disney Year or Animation desk calendar. My great aunt always gets all her great nieces and nephews a calendar, except this year she got one for everyone... Except me... That was awkward... I guess I was just the forgotten one... Oh well.


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you have school today? 

Nope. I'm still on break, but the campus closed winter classes because of the cold, and my brother and sister are home since their school cancelled.


----------



## Cinderella8

Nope! That's the funny thing about snow emergencies, if you can't get on the roads you can't get to school


----------



## Fairywings

This is my last day of break.


----------



## 1elle2

Yes. My little sis has a snow day, but I still have class online. One if the few downsides of my school.


----------



## disneyanney

Yes.


----------



## Orreed

Today's a teacher work day. School start's tommorow.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Today's a teacher work day. School start's tommorow.



That exactly what's happening here lol


----------



## maps823

Orreed said:


> Today's a teacher work day. School start's tommorow.



Same here


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yes. Tomorrow we have a two hour delay because it's going to be 8 degrees outside. Then I only have half a day next monday for my exam and then I'm done with the semester and I get an 8 day weekend which includes my birthday! Perks of being a senior.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

School was canceled because of the cold (0º and lower!), but we should have it tomorrow.


----------



## Cinderella8

We don't have school tomorrow either (woohoo, extended break )


----------



## grandfloluver

Nope. Didn't have it today and won't have it tomorrow. I am hoping for another day Wednesday, but I ain't holding my breath


----------



## disneygirl520

Are your Christmas decorations still up? 
Our outside decorations are down, but our inside decorations are still up. My sister likes having them up through her birthday.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Nope


(School canceled again today. Hope the end of school won't run into our Disney World vacation)


----------



## Cinderella8

Our outside decorations are still up, but we took our tree and wreath down last night. My little sister is still very upset that we did


----------



## disneyanney

We took ours down over the weekend.


----------



## grandfloluver

Our decorations came down the day after Christmas


----------



## Fairywings

They're still up.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Ours are gone. I wish we kept them up longer but my mom likes to take them down asap.


----------



## maps823

we took them down this weekend but my dad hasn't taken the lights down yet


----------



## littleorangebird

inside decorations are still up but our lights are down. so sad when the christmas season is over


----------



## disneygirl520

A question from maps!!! 
How did you find out about the DIS?
My brother had an account, but he's never on anymore, he came back briefly with a new account but then left again, and my uncle is a lurker on here, so that's how I knew the site existed. I kind of just decided to get on here one day. I didn't make an account for a while though. Then I did but left for a long time, but now I'm back


----------



## Cinderella8

My mom has an account and is still on constantly. My older sister made an account but doesn't get on anymore. After I heard there was a Teen Boards I lurked for about a month or so, then one Sunday before a softball game I made my account


----------



## disneyanney

My mom's had an account for years. I knew of the site but didn't start lurking until after a cruise in 2012, and I lurked a little on occasion. I made my account last January and wasn't very active until we went to Disney last May.


----------



## Orreed

I used to read a lot of articles on wdwinfo.com and I found out about it that way.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My mom found it and I was intrigued. I really wanted to write a Trip Report so I asked my mom and she said that was a great idea, and so for the past five years that's kinda been my thing. Also I was 13 when I joined so I posted some on the Teen Board, then I made friends with a bunch of people, sadly most of the people that posted on here when I was a newbie don't post anymore.


----------



## grandfloluver

My dad reads on here all the time, and as an avid Disney trip planner, I do too. One day I was just looking through the forums and found a teen Disney section and alas, here I am four years later.


----------



## maps823

My mom has had an account for years and always told me about it so last May I made an account but wasn't very active until like August


----------



## Fairywings

My mom had an account, and then I made an account, and then like a year later I found out there was a Teen Board, came and looked in curiosity and that was that.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

My mom had an account since like 2002 and she told me about the teen boards


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah questions! 
Have you gone to Prom? Are you going this year?
At my high school Prom was really only for seniors and the dates of seniors. I went my senior year, my best friend took me. He asked me in the most amazing Disney way possible. it was fun.


----------



## Cinderella8

Nope, in seventh grade, we don't have proms  Heather, can you share how he asked? lol I love reading about Disney ways to ask people out


----------



## Doodle98

Nope. My boyfriend didn't ask me last year and now he is in college and I have to wait a year before my own prom.


----------



## 1elle2

Nope. I don't have prom at online school, and I'm still in middle school


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yep, I went last year with this guy who I've had a thing with forever.
And this year is my senior prom so I'm going again, and I'm hoping the same guy asks me.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I'm a freshman and I haven't been asked by any seniors or juniors (and most likely I won't) but I'm planning on saying no, even if someone asked me, I want to save it for my junior and senior years


----------



## disneyanney

No. I prefer it that way, although I'm not sure whether I'd let anyone down if they asked me.


----------



## Fairywings

No, and I'm only going this year if I get asked, and it's highly unlikely (.1% chance of happening)


----------



## maps823

Nope I'm only in 8th grade


----------



## grandfloluver

Yes I went last year, my junior year. I went with my main gal pals. We had a ball. So much fun. This year I hope to have a date, but I ain't holding my breath on that


----------



## disneygirl520

Cinderella8 said:


> Nope, in seventh grade, we don't have proms  Heather, can you share how he asked? lol I love reading about Disney ways to ask people out



Sure. I'll share. Well, he actually asked me at a Hamlet practice, this was before we were super close, we were just starting to be best friends. It was a normal "are you going to prom?" "maybe. But I don't know who I'm going with. Are you going?" "maybe, but I have to find a senior to go with. Hey, do you want to go together?" "sure!" then he goes "wait! That doesn't count! I want to ask you in a cute way." 
So fast forward weeks later to opening night of Hamlet. I had just finished getting my hair done and I had my tiara on when we get told to meet on stage for an announcement. So the entire cast comes out and we all sit down and one of my friends comes out from behind the set in a blue dress (meriweather) and hands me a 'magic lamp', it was a tea pot painted gold with a message in the spout granting me three wishes. I then got a glass slipper from another friend, pink dress (flora), and a rose from beauty an the beast from a friend in a green dress (fauna). They each had a wish talking about prom. Then my best friend came out wearing a Mickey hat and gave me a bracelet with Cinderella's carriage on it and the last wish of my 'prince charming' to take me to prom, then he asked if I would go to prom with him. We hugged, I said yes, and it was really amazing, but now any boyfriend I have won't be able to top that lol


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Sure. I'll share. Well, he actually asked me at a Hamlet practice, this was before we were super close, we were just starting to be best friends. It was a normal "are you going to prom?" "maybe. But I don't know who I'm going with. Are you going?" "maybe, but I have to find a senior to go with. Hey, do you want to go together?" "sure!" then he goes "wait! That doesn't count! I want to ask you in a cute way."
> So fast forward weeks later to opening night of Hamlet. I had just finished getting my hair done and I had my tiara on when we get told to meet on stage for an announcement. So the entire cast comes out and we all sit down and one of my friends comes out from behind the set in a blue dress (meriweather) and hands me a 'magic lamp', it was a tea pot painted gold with a message in the spout granting me three wishes. I then got a glass slipper from another friend, pink dress (flora), and a rose from beauty an the beast from a friend in a green dress (fauna). They each had a wish talking about prom. Then my best friend came out wearing a Mickey hat and gave me a bracelet with Cinderella's carriage on it and the last wish of my 'prince charming' to take me to prom, then he asked if I would go to prom with him. We hugged, I said yes, and it was really amazing, but now any boyfriend I have won't be able to top that lol


Wow, that is amazing! I'd love that, that's a cute story


----------



## Doodle98

I am so jealous! That's adorable! I don't think that my boyfriend would be capable of that.


----------



## 1elle2

Wow. Impressive boy. (I want one when I can date XD)


----------



## disneygirl520

Cinderella8 said:


> Wow, that is amazing! I'd love that, that's a cute story





Doodle98 said:


> I am so jealous! That's adorable! I don't think that my boyfriend would be capable of that.





1elle2 said:


> Wow. Impressive boy. (I want one when I can date XD)



Yeah, he's incredible. We're best friends forever.


----------



## disneygirl520

A question from Cindy! 
What is your least favorite movie?
How the Grinch Stole Christmas. Not the cartoon, the Jim Carrey version. It terrified me when it first came out, it's creepy lol.


----------



## Fairywings

I don't really have a least favorite. There are quite a few movies I don't care for but thete's not one that sticks out in my mind that I despise.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I don't really have a least favorite. The last movie that I watched that I didn't like was Spring Breakers. I got like twenty minutes in and just had to stop watching. It was absolute garbage. I am so glad I didn't pay to watch it and I feel bad for anyone who did.


----------



## 1elle2

A Tale of Unfortunate Events. I can't handle feeling that depressed. Enough said.


----------



## disneyanney

Les Miserables and Dispicable Me. I don't hate Les Miserables, the story line just makes me sick
to my stomach.


----------



## grandfloluver

Remember the titans. Hands down. It has nothing to do with the message. I personally feel like it has a great and wonderful message. And I love football. But, when I was in elementary school, we watched that movie ALL THE TIME. like every day. I HATE it now. There are some movies that are okay to watch all the time like that.....that one?! hahaha no. I see it on today and I shudder lol


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I don't know if there is a very least favorite of mine. There's movies I really don't like such as all Twilight movies, most horror movies and Perks of Being a Wallflower. I know lots of people love Perks, but it really bothered me


----------



## maps823

GoofyFunyun said:


> I don't know if there is a very least favorite of mine. There's movies I really don't like such as all Twilight movies, most horror movies and Perks of Being a Wallflower. I know lots of people love Perks, but it really bothered me



Yeah I didn't like Perks of Being a Wallflower either I watched at my cousins house because they had rented it and because I didn't know what it was about so we watched and I wish I hadn't


----------



## 1elle2

I change my mind, The Hunger Games. I have nothing against you if you read them, but I find the content repulsive. I'd read A Series of Most Unfortunate Events over them any day


----------



## MickeyisBeast

1elle2 said:


> I change my mind, The Hunger Games. I have nothing against you if you read them, but I find the content repulsive. I'd read A Series of Most Unfortunate Events over them any day



Can I ask why you find it repulsive? Just wondering, usually everyone adores THG


----------



## disneygirl520

Maps questions! 
What are your favorite books? 
I'm a huge Ridley Pearson fan. I've read all of the Kingdom Keepers and am on his second Steel Trapp book now. I also really love any book by Gail Carson Levine, her books are what I read over and over, but my all time favorite book is called A Mango Shaped Space, it about a girl with synesthesia, a condition where your senses are crossed.


----------



## maps823

The Kingdom Keepers,THG trilogy, Nicholas Sparks books,the Gone series by Michael Grant,Chicken Soup for the Soul,Trixie Beldon...the list goes on


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Maps questions!
> What are your favorite books?
> I'm a huge Ridley Pearson fan. I've read all of the Kingdom Keepers and am on his second Steel Trapp book now. I also really love any book by Gail Carson Levine, her books are what I read over and over, but my all time favorite book is called A Mango Shaped Space, it about a girl with synesthesia, a condition where your senses are crossed.



SERIES: Harry Potter series, Percy Jackson series, Maximum Ride series, Ranger's Apprentice series, Kingdom Keepers series, Hunger Games series, Septimus Heap series, Warriors series

STAND ALONE: The Fault In Our Stars, Things Hoped For, Saving June, Magic and Malice, The Juliet Club, The Miles Between

What can I say, I read a lot.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> SERIES: Harry Potter series, Percy Jackson series, Maximum Ride series, Ranger's Apprentice series, Kingdom Keepers series, Hunger Games series, Septimus Heap series, Warriors series
> 
> STAND ALONE: The Fault In Our Stars, Things Hoped For, Saving June, Magic and Malice, The Juliet Club, The Miles Between
> 
> What can I say, I read a lot.



What exactly is The Fault In Our Stars about? I want to read it because I saw that is was becoming movie and I have heard it was good


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The Hunger Games

I like a lot of books though; Fahrenheit 451, Tuesdays with Morrie, Walk Two Moons, Inkheart, Lord of the Flies, The Notebook, and Night. However, unlike 95% of teenage girls I don't like The Fault in our Stars. It is not well written and fell short when it had such potential.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

maps823 said:


> What exactly is The Fault In Our Stars about? I want to read it because I saw that is was becoming movie and I have heard it was good



A girl dying of cancer meets a hot boy. They fall in love. They use hot boys wish to go to Amsterdam  together to meet an author who dying girl loves. It could be said that some good things happen to the two while they're in Amsterdam, but things don't go as planned. There's a twist of fate and the book ends.

I'm actually intrigued to see the movie because I love the actors in it.


----------



## maps823

MickeyisBeast said:


> A girl dying of cancer meets a hot boy. They fall in love. They use hot boys wish to go to Amsterdam  together to meet an author who dying girl loves. It could be said that some good things happen to the two while they're in Amsterdam, but things don't go as planned. There's a twist of fate and the book ends.
> 
> I'm actually intrigued to see the movie because I love the actors in it.



Thanks


----------



## grandfloluver

My favorite book is the fault in our stars. 
My favorite series is probably the infernal devices. I just love them so so so so much. I love a lot of books, so picking favorites is hard lol


----------



## GoofyFunyun

James Herriot series, KK series, Monkey man short series, and more less known books that I forget the names to.


----------



## 1elle2

I'm absolutely obsessed with Rick Riordan's book series, KK, and Harry Potter.


----------



## disneygirl520

Using another question from Maps because they go together. 
What are your least favorite books?
The Lord of the Flies. I read it in like sixth grade for school and hated it. I have a feeling if I read it now I might actually like it but I haven't gotten myself to do so. I also really dislike it when a character in a book breaks the fourth wall and talks to the reader. I don't know why, but it really bothers me.


----------



## disneyanney

I hate the Lord of the Flies, but also the Call of the Wild. I had to read it in 6th grade.


----------



## grandfloluver

Good gosh it is a tie between anything Shakespeare, A Christmas Carol, or Tess of the D'Urbyvilles. Words can't describe the agony of those reading assignments


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> I change my mind, The Hunger Games. I have nothing against you if you read them, but I find the content repulsive. I'd read A Series of Most Unfortunate Events over them any day


Hunger Games, definitely and for the same reason, and Titanic. I cannot stand it. I'd rather see Hunger Games than Titanic, which is saying a LOT for me


disneygirl520 said:


> Maps questions!
> What are your favorite books?
> I'm a huge Ridley Pearson fan. I've read all of the Kingdom Keepers and am on his second Steel Trapp book now. I also really love any book by Gail Carson Levine, her books are what I read over and over, but my all time favorite book is called A Mango Shaped Space, it about a girl with synesthesia, a condition where your senses are crossed.


Avalon, Harry Potter, Percy Jackson, Kane Chronicles, Warriors, the list goes on


disneygirl520 said:


> Using another question from Maps because they go together.
> What are your least favorite books?
> The Lord of the Flies. I read it in like sixth grade for school and hated it. I have a feeling if I read it now I might actually like it but I haven't gotten myself to do so. I also really dislike it when a character in a book breaks the fourth wall and talks to the reader. I don't know why, but it really bothers me.


Hunger Games, the Survivors and Seekers series, everything we've ever read in my reading class...


----------



## maps823

The Giver, we had to read it in 5th grade, words cannot express how much I HATE that book and I hear it is becoming a movie


----------



## disneyanney

maps823 said:


> The Giver, we had to read it in 5th grade, words cannot express how much I HATE that book and I hear it is becoming a movie



I read that in eighth. It really is awful.


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> The Giver, we had to read it in 5th grade, words cannot express how much I HATE that book and I hear it is becoming a movie


Lol the Giver is included in the books we read. I think we read it in 5 or 6th

They're making a MOVIE? Who on Earth would want to see that?!


----------



## disneygirl520

I actually enjoyed the Giver, though I didn't read it until like 10th grade I think.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Using another question from Maps because they go together.
> What are your least favorite books?
> The Lord of the Flies. I read it in like sixth grade for school and hated it. I have a feeling if I read it now I might actually like it but I haven't gotten myself to do so. I also really dislike it when a character in a book breaks the fourth wall and talks to the reader. I don't know why, but it really bothers me.



Did not like The Scarlet Letter. Don Quixote was incredibly long and boring.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I don't know, usually when I start a book I don't like, I don't finish it. I really disliked 13 Reasons Why and Breathless.


----------



## maps823

disneyanney said:


> I read that in eighth. It really is awful.





Cinderella8 said:


> Lol the Giver is included in the books we read. I think we read it in 5 or 6th
> 
> They're making a MOVIE? Who on Earth would want to see that?!



Yep they're making a movie   http://www.buzzfeed.com/ariellecalderon/books-to-read-before-they-hit-theaters-this-year?sub=2812376_2246426
I found this list because I like to read books before they become movies and when I saw The Giver I was like


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question! 
What is the most rebellious thing you've ever done?
I don't know if this counts since my parents knew I was doing it, but once, well actually twice, a group of drama club kids including our director after we graduated went out at night and would mess with this guy's car. We saran wrapped it, wrapped streamers all of it, and put straws everywhere. But it's all in fun.


----------



## Cinderella8

Ummm....don't laugh.

I got a seventy nine on a math test in fourth grade and didn't tell my parents until I felt so guilty I spilled...

XD


----------



## Doodle98

I got a boyfriend in college when my parents don't want me dating...


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Umm, let's see...
When I was little I would do little things like sneak a pet inside the house and feed it in my room.

I guess The most recent one was where I fell off my four wheeler and I didn't tell my parents, but mom knew when she found my shirt with grass stains on the shoulders and bloody tissues and band aids in the trash.


----------



## Fairywings

Hm....

I used to be bad about reading in class. 

Sometimes I don't do my homework or do what I'm supposed to do.


----------



## disneyanney

I do my homework in other classes a lot.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I didn't think this question through when I sent it in to Heather lol. I can't say the most "rebellious" thing I've done because it's sort of bad and I just don't want to post it... so instead uhhhhm... The other weekend my friends and I drove around town doing this extreme scavenger hunt with a huge group of other kids.


----------



## scarscar93

i use non-dis-friendly words when i do hoodrat things with my friends


----------



## grandfloluver

I live on the rebellious side. I am the total rebel on my cheer squad. Normally if I get dared to do something, there is a 99% chance I am going to do it. I don't do bad things persay, I just do crazy things. And I do a lot of them. Probably one of my most recents was at my last football game as a cheerleader, I spanked a football player hard on the behind during the game. It was an experience like no other for sure 


I feel judged admitting one of my blunders


----------



## maps823

When I was like 7 at a family Christmas party my cousins and I played hide and seek in the whole apartment and it was so much fun I think a few of the neighbors complained and another time on a trip with Girl Scouts we ran around the whole hotel(probably only a few floors) messing with each other(one room vs. the other room)


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you speak any other languages? 

I speak German. I don't consider myself bilingual but I can understand it, and I can say a lot. I took three years of it in high school and then traveled to Germany.


----------



## Cinderella8

Um... I can count to ten in Spanish


----------



## Doodle98

Yo hablo un poquito español.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Yo hablo in poquito español.


I only got Spanish from that without Google


----------



## Fairywings

I took spanish freshman snd sophomore year but I don't really dpeak the language.


----------



## disneyanney

I'm in my 2nd year of Spanish right now.


----------



## disfreak24

I speak a little French


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> I only got Spanish from that without Google



I speak a little Spanish. XD


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I've taken Spanish 1 and Spanish 2... not that I'm anywhere near fluent, I know basic words and phrases. I know some Italian too, since they're both Romance languages they're pretty similar.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I'm in the middle or Spanish 1 but I don't think that counts.


----------



## maps823

I'm in Spanish 1 right now but like Sarah I only know basic words and phrases but I don't think I will ever be any where near fluent


----------



## Dramaprincess

I'm on my third year of French


----------



## grandfloluver

I took two years of Spanish. I can't really speak it, but I can pick out things here and there if I had to


----------



## disneygirl520

Maps question! 
Do you have any secret/useless talents (putting foot behind head, touching nose with tongue, etc.)?
I can't really think of anything. I can whistle really well lol.


----------



## Cinderella8

I can make a pretty convincing Minecraft zombie sound 

That's it.

But I have stuff I can't do, like make a fist with my right hand


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Hmmm my thumb is double jointed so I can bend it all the way back. That's it lol


----------



## Cinderella8

MickeyisBeast said:


> Hmmm my thumb is double jointed so I can bend it all the way back. That's it lol



That's just...  I shouldn't talk, my finger is _so_ messed up


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Cinderella8 said:


> That's just...  I shouldn't talk, my finger is _so_ messed up



lol it grosses everyone out when I do it, and I always get yelled at. It's pretty bleh, but when it's your body part that's bending some weird way it's not as disturbing I guess


----------



## LondonUnderground

To catch up with the last question I took Spanish for 3 years but I've been speaking French for 13 years lol. My random talent would prob be either my double jointed thumb that my friends hate or that I can bend the tops of my fingers and toes back haha it's weird


----------



## Doodle98

Double jointed thumbs, freakishly long legs, stuff like that.


----------



## Dramaprincess

I can make this really annoying sound using the roof of my mouth, I can bend my thumbs to my wrist, and I can do this weird thing with my eyes....yeah that's it lol


----------



## disneyanney

I can put my feet behind my head and things of that sort. I'm really flexible naturally.


----------



## shellteach

Dark teal!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Um, I can pop most any joint in my body at will, each time making a loud crackling sound...uh, thats it.


----------



## Fairywings

I don't know really, I'm pretty good at reading upside down I guess....


----------



## Cinderella8

Oh yeah, I can pop my arm out of socket and back in


----------



## maps823

I can touch my nose with my tongue and I have long toes so I pick things up with them


----------



## grandfloluver

Well, not really. I can't cross my eyes, whistle, or even roll my tongue, so I am pretty um bad in the useless talent category. I can whistle through my nose though if I sneeze hard sometimes lol that's really absurd, but I can seriously do it


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question! 
What's your dream guy/girl like?
Well goodness, I want a guy who's nice and treats me right. My religion is very important to me so I want to find someone who shares those beliefs with me. My dream guy wants to be a father and loves kids, he's romantic and shares my love for Disney. He gets along with my family and friends and is perfectly content just staying in some nights. He's intelligent and makes me feel loved.


----------



## Cinderella8

Well Heather that's pretty much mine 

I'd also want someone with some skill or at least liking of art and likes me for me


----------



## grandfloluver

Well, I am in love with blonde hair and blue eyes, but I like dark hair and dark eyes sometimes too. I just like pretty eyes to be honest lol my dream guy must have a sense of humor to match mine. He has to be funny and laugh at my jokes and puns too lol that's real important. He would preferably have a British/non southern American  accent. He would also have to love Disney and be somewhat childish like I am. He would be fairly tall, but that's not a hard request compared to my 4'10 stature. Oh, and he has to love fast food too. That's all I ever eat lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I like guys who wear khaki pants and sperrys. Boys that play soccer (or baseball)... YES  My dream guy would be romantic, caring, a good person, someone who was the same/similar core beliefs as I do, and someone who comes from a good family. I always imagine my dream guy having light eyes and tan skin... but i don't have a hair color preference. And my dream guy is TALL, like over 6 ft. and uhm if he is rich that'd be pretty cool too


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I'm not too picky. Just a fun, good, smart, (preferably pretty handsome) guy who doesn't smoke, do drugs, or cheat on me.


----------



## Doodle98

Well, I have a boyfriend so I suppose I'll just describe him. He is a bit older than me (he's in college), I really like guys with brown hair, but there are really only two things I really really like: they need to be funny and smart. My Tommy is the smartest guy I know and can always make me laugh. <3 and he is really polite and kind, of corse.


----------



## Fairywings

If I was interested in love, I'd like a guy who's smart. I've got issues, and I don't like burdening people with them but any love of mine will have to be able to love me at my best and at my worst. He'd have to be polite and kind and honest. If he's not funny, he at least has to have a sense of humor. I'd like someone who was patient, though I wouldn't mind at all if he was sarcastic, I am. We'd have to have some sort of common ground in both interests and beliefs, or we'd just have to be able to tolerate and agree to disagree. I'd like it if we hung out or talked often, but he'd need to understand I need my alone time too. I'd prefer it if he was taller than me or my height (not a hard feat, I'm five foot three) and at least my age, but otherwise I'm pretty open when it comes to physical attributes.


----------



## disneyanney

I don't care what he'd look like, honestly. He'd have to know me to the core and understand my sense of humor, which not a lot of people do. He'd have to be patient and get that I
often need a minute to process things.
Umm I suppose I'd like someone who wasn't just lovey dovey all the time; I'd like a best friend, too-someone I can talk to and joke around with. And he'd have to tolerate my being an avid reader and liking of Disney, of course.


----------



## LondonUnderground

He has to be tall that's just it lol I'm 5ft 9 soooooo. but I love green eyes and funny people and he has to be a nice person obviously. being rich wouldn't exactly harm anything HAHA. they could be a social lord too ayyyy


----------



## disneygirl520

Cindy question! 
What is the stupidest thing you've ever done?
Ummm...hmmm....I hit a parked car in the parking lot at my college, the first week of freshmen year.
Thanks for all of the questions guys! I really love getting them from everyone!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Pouring water in my cereal bowl... having a caramel latte at eleven at night laughing ...using a spiky comb on a calf (getting kicked in the knee ten minutes before you show isn't too fun, especially when there's a hoof mark on your jeans)


----------



## littleorangebird

putting a box of cereal in the fridge instead of the cabinet....or the time i put a bowl in the garbage instead of the dishwasher


----------



## Fairywings

Let's just say that I've done my share of stupid things....


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Hmmmmmm... spacing out while driving a fourwheeler  driving into a fence post isn't exactly something to brag about. The worst part was everyone asking about the scratch that ran down my chin and neck...

Once I forgot to pick up my sister and rode the bus somewhere else and walked all the way back to the school, but that's mostly being forgetful...

But I have done some pretty stupid things I'd rather not share..


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I've done too many stupid things.


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> I've done too many stupid things.


This. Word for word lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Oh yeah, once I sorta zoned out while pushing a cart in Target and I rammed into one of those poles in the aisles and it pushed the cart into my stomach really hard...


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question! 
What is your favorite physical feature about yourself? 
I love my eyes, they're really blue, and I really like my hair.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Same as Heather; my eyes and hair. My eyes are a really pretty green and idk my hair is long and dark brown and I just love it. Those are the two things I get the most compliments on


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Probably my hair, which is curly redish blonde. My eyes are dark blue, but my hair is what everyone notices.


----------



## LondonUnderground

I like my height lol. It's always the first thing people comment on when they meet me haha and I like my hair when it's straight


----------



## Cinderella8

Ummm.... My eyes, I guess. Unless someone is staring at them for like five minutes and going "They're so pretty!" (she had two chocolate milkshakes she was on a bit of a sugar high). They're hazel, but more brown


----------



## Fairywings

Maybe my hair, it's brownish blonde and curly. Or my eyes, technically they're blue or blue gray but I feel the gray is more prominent.


----------



## grandfloluver

My eyes. They are a crystal light blue. I get the most compliments on my eyes more than anything probably. I love them when they seem brighter some days idk even if I didn't have blue eyes, they are my favorite eye color


----------



## Dramaprincess

My eyes and hair I guess my eyes could be considered hazel, but also green. They are definitely more green than brown, though. Then my hair is long and brown. I love it when it is straight but when it goes natural...it is super curly kinda like Merida's. That's when I get the most compliments


----------



## suzanne18

Probably my eyes, they are light blue and I have really long eyelashes and it's what comment on most


----------



## disneygirl520

Cindy question! 
Do you have a secret vice? If so, what is it?
I have honestly never heard this term, but Cindy says it's like something you can't live without or just really really like.
Umm, I don't know if I really have one, but I love Netflix and my coloring books lol idk. Or gum, I always have some in my purse. but I don't know if those are secret.


----------



## Orreed

I really like my blue eyes. They have a yellow circle too which I think is cool. The next one is kinda odd, my feet lol. I think they're cute and my boyfriend really likes them. 

My secret vice is ice water. Like seriously, I'm never on t he computer without drinking ice water. I probably go through like eight cups a day...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

a vice is a behavior, act, or habit that is considered by society to be wrong or immoral (like gambling, overeating, cheating, anything "unhealthy")

so mine would definitely have to be that i watch an unhealthy amount of Netflix/TV/youtube videos... rotting my brain lol


----------



## Fairywings

I guess books, chocolate, procrastination


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Umm, well. Probably lots of snacks. I have a snack all the time, but I never gain a pound. XD


----------



## grandfloluver

Chocolate milkshakes from this local restaurant at home. I live off of them, and that's bad because they are so loaded with calories lol


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question! 
How many times have you been to Disney?
Well, we used to get season passes and go for two summer and in the winter every five years so I went 3 times when I was a baby, 3 times when I was five, and 3 times when I was ten. Then we went once in 2009 and twice in 2011 (to see my brother in the college program). So I guess my total is 12. Now we're going back in 148 days lol SO excited.

This was the last question I have gotten from someone. I always love more!


----------



## The Villianess

My guess is roughly 13-15. Maybe more, I kind of lost count.


----------



## grandfloluver

Gosh I have lost count lol at least 14 times I'd say. And I am going back again come June so I'm super excited about that!

Oh yeah been to DL twice too lol


----------



## disneyanney

14 trips total. Four were at DLand, 3 were Disney cruises, and the rest were to the World. We don't have any trips planned soon.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

at least 16 times, if not more. hoping for another trip this summer


----------



## Fairywings

Disney World - 5

Disneyland - 1


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Fairywings said:


> Disney World - 5
> 
> Disneyland - 1



Same here! But we're going to WDW again this summer.


----------



## Doodle98

11 times to WDW. We booked our next trip when we were in our resort, we're going in August.


----------



## Fairywings

GoofyFunyun said:


> Same here! But we're going to WDW again this summer.



Fun! A few months ago we casually discussed a February 2015 trip but nothing's been decided for us yet.


----------



## LondonUnderground

I've been to Disney in Florida twice (2007 and 2009) and Disneyland Paris twice (2000 and 2010) lol


----------



## Dramaprincess

My twelfth trip will be coming up in May...two were disney cruises and the rest to WDW!!


----------



## Orreed

Disneyland- 1
Walt Disney World- 4


----------



## BK228

Disneyland - 6 times
Disneyworld - 1 time


----------



## maps823

I've lost count but I think I'm somewhere around 12 maybe more maybe less and we are probably going this summer for my cousin's graduation but we're not for sure


----------



## 1elle2

3 times to Disney World


----------



## littleorangebird

Walt Disney World 13 times!


----------



## disneygirl520

A question from Villianess!
If you could live in any literary world which world would you choose and why?
Umm...I think I'll go with the world of Peter and the Starcatchers. So basically Neverland lol


----------



## Fairywings

Probably HP world. Percy Jackson's world and the Marvel Univeraw would be a close second, with Narnia, RA world and Warriors in third


----------



## disneyanney

HP by far.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I would want to live in "Fantasyland"
kinda like Once, where all the fairy tales intervene with each other. why wouldn't I want to live there?


----------



## maps823

The Kingdom Keepers world, I know it's our world but I want to be a DHI so...


----------



## Orreed

The Doctor's Universe
Then he'd whisk me away in his TARDIS and make me a companion, seeing many wonderful places.


----------



## The Villianess

This is harder than it should be. 
I think I'd like to dive into Percy Jackson's world. Except maybe instead of Camp Half-Blood, I'd go to the Roman camp (Camp Jupiter) because I find it easier to use Latin names for the gods.  
Lemony Snicket a Series of Unfortunate Events has always been a dream for me when I was younger, though I don't think I'd particularly like being chased down by Count Olaf, but the many different caretakers are all so interesting. While I'm certainly not as young as I was (eleven) anymore, I would still check out Ferryport Landing from the Sisters Grimm series because I used to adore those books.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

MickeyisBeast said:


> I would want to live in "Fantasyland"
> kinda like Once, where all the fairy tales intervene with each other. why wouldn't I want to live there?



Same ^


----------



## Doodle98

Mlp world, Skin deep (web comic) world, Harry potter world, or the Percy Jackson world, or Soul Eater world!


----------



## Dramaprincess

Neverland, Harry Potter world, and Percy Jackson's world


----------



## disneygirl520

Maps question!
What is the longest/shortest trip you've ever taken to Disney World/Land? 
Disney World-Longest would be about two and a half weeks, shortest would be about a week.


----------



## grandfloluver

Disney World-Longest was 8 days. Shortest was probably like 5 days during the Christmas season. 

Disney Land-longest was like five or six days and shortest was three days.


----------



## disneyanney

Disney World: Longest would be 8 days, shortest at one night for MNSSHP (it was after DCL)

Disney Land: Shortest at two maybe? And longest was three days.


----------



## Doodle98

Longest: Nine days.

Shortest: Six days.


----------



## Cinderella8

Shortest- a week
Longest- two weeks


----------



## Fairywings

Longest - 6 or 7 days

Shortest - 4 days

Disneyland - 2 days


----------



## MickeyisBeast

longest- 9 days?
shortest- 1 day. we used to take day trips with my grandparents when they lived down there all the time.


----------



## maps823

Longest: 2 weeks
Shortest: 3 days


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Longest is 8 days

Shortest is 3 days


----------



## Dramaprincess

Longest- 8 days

Shortest- 3 days


----------



## Orreed

Longest- 8
Shortest- 1


----------



## disneygirl520

What is your favorite type of food? 
Italian, but I like Chinese food a lot too.


----------



## Orreed

Asian followed by Mexican


----------



## The Villianess

I think pastries from France are awesome, best of the best. I normally love Italian though, with Asian not too far behind. I have to have it every time my school serves Asian in the lunch line.


----------



## Dramaprincess

Definitely Asian, but probably Mexican after that....though I really just love a good steak lol but when it comes to disney, I will take anything!! There's something about it from Disney that makes it magical to me


----------



## Fairywings

Italian


----------



## grandfloluver

The only type of food I eat is basically American. I eat pizza and that's about the most diverse cultural food I eat lol


----------



## disneyanney

Probably Italian


----------



## Cinderella8

American and Italian, Chinese but only the orange chicken and rice at the China pavilion at EPCOT


----------



## maps823

Italian and Mexican


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Italian. My dad's side is full Italian, so my grandmother makes the BEST food.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

American? I don't stray much from that. Unless you count pasta for Italian and chicken teriyaki for Chinese..


----------



## disneygirl520

Maps question!
What are your favorite french fries (where do you get them)?
Disney fries!! Lol, or the fries they had on the cruise ship we went on were the best! But, McDonalds fries are probably my favorite fast food fries.


----------



## maps823

I love McDonalds fries and Carl's Jr. fries.Oh and I also like those smilie face fries


----------



## Cinderella8

Disney's fries


----------



## grandfloluver

Disney fries are definitely my favorite. Besides Disney fries, I like McDonald's and Steak and Shake fries


----------



## GoofyFunyun

McDonalds fries! Sometimes Burger King fries too.


----------



## Dramaprincess

Disney fries come first, of course!!! But McDonald's and steak 'n shakes' after that


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Chick fil a
Bojangles if I want something spicier


----------



## Fairywings

Five Guys fries. Those are so addicting.


----------



## Doodle98

Most fries in fast food restaurants I can't eat, either because they're cooked in fat or they make me want to puke. So yeah, I like homemade fries the best.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Fairywings said:


> Five Guys fries. Those are so addicting.



yes! i change my answer. their burgers are also to die for.


----------



## Fairywings

MickeyisBeast said:


> yes! i change my answer. their burgers are also to die for.



I enjoy the burgers as well


----------



## disneyanney

I'm not picky, anything except McDonald's are good.


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you match your socks? 
Nope! For Christmas my mom bought me "mix not match" socks because I never match them anyway lol


----------



## Doodle98

Oh heck no! I take pride in my strange socks.


----------



## Orreed

I usually do


----------



## Cinderella8

lol sometimes. I sorta alternate between white socks and tie-dye or polka dot or stripes, and sometimes they don't match. But that's usually when I'm too lazy to find the match 

I don't think it's OCD, but I sorta have this thing when it comes to stuff like that. Like I would feel unbalanced if I thought about having different socks, and it would be on my mind ALL DAY. I try to be as symmetrical as I can XD Like if I have one bracelet on my right arm, I wouldn't be comfortable without one on my left, too


----------



## Fairywings

I do.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> lol sometimes. I sorta alternate between white socks and tie-dye or polka dot or stripes, and sometimes they don't match. But that's usually when I'm too lazy to find the match   I don't think it's OCD, but I sorta have this thing when it comes to stuff like that. Like I would feel unbalanced if I thought about having different socks, and it would be on my mind ALL DAY. I try to be as symmetrical as I can XD Like if I have one bracelet on my right arm, I wouldn't be comfortable without one on my left, too



Lol, I really do have OCD and I don't feel that at all.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Lol, I really do have OCD and I don't feel that at all.


Well hey guess I'm just special


----------



## maps823

nope life is too short to waste time matching socks


----------



## Dramaprincess

Pretty much all the time.


----------



## LondonUnderground

always lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Typically, no. Whenever I hang out with friends at somebody's house I usually get the "you know your socks dont match, right?"


----------



## disneyanney

Yes.


----------



## grandfloluver

Yes. I always match my socks.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Always.


----------



## littleorangebird

Most of the times yes...but if i'm in a rush usually not


----------



## disneygirl520

Maps question (this is the last one I have from others)! 

What is your favorite pizza place?
Literally anywhere that isn't my job!!! Lol, for real though, but actually my favorite pizza place is this place called Mancino's in Indiana.


----------



## Fairywings

Pizza Hut is my normal favorite.

But there's this really good place in Downtown Dallas I've only been to once called Serious Pizza and it's sooooooo good!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Pizza Planet


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Grandfathers Pizza, Casey's pizza, and Pizza Ranch are all my favorites!


----------



## Doodle98

Via Napoli's pizza, and actually, our local grocery store's pizza.


----------



## disneyanney

Dominoz.


----------



## Orreed

Palio's or Coal Vines


----------



## littleorangebird

There's this place called Frank Pepe's that has the best pizza in the world!


----------



## LondonUnderground

Dominos fer sure but if not there then pizza express


----------



## Dramaprincess

I really like our local places....Pyro's Pizza, Mellow Mushroom, Lost Pizza


----------



## Cinderella8

Marco's Pizza....


----------



## The Villianess

It's a place called Family Pizza. But since we're too far away from it, Leonardo's has been surprisingly very good. (Although I sometimes don't eat the pizza, the manicotti is absolutely to die for!)


----------



## maps823

Pizza Hut or Dominos but Via Napoli and Wolfgang Puck are my favorites at Disney


----------



## grandfloluver

Ooh my favorite pizza is dominos. I love love love dominos


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question! 
What is the scariest dream you've ever had?
The one that has always stuck out to me is from when I was around six. My neighbor (a boy a few years older than me) and I were behind our houses in Missouri (this was from before I lived in Ohio) in the dream we lived against woods and we were looking though the woods when a HUGE dog and wolf came running out and chased us back to our house, I frantically banged on the door and screamed "let me in!" then all of a sudden the dog SPOKE saying "no, let me in" in this scary low voice. Then I woke up. Lol it sounds so silly, but as a kid it was terrifying lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My mom took my brothers and I to the park (they were both young enough to be in a stroller) in our old neighborhood. All of a sudden Seemore Goodstuff (that elephant puppet from PBS kids who would always come on during commercials) came out of the ground on a chair that was on a pole and he had a laser gun and started shooting everyone at the playground with it! We take off with my brothers in their stroller and then my mom turns to me and goes "Sarah, I left my sweatshirt back there! Go get it!" and sure enough I look back and her grey sweatshirt is lying right by crazy Seemore Goodstuff and I'm like "WHAT" but I turn around to go get it because I'm a good kid and then I woke up crying omg

I was probably four or five when I had that dream and I can't even explain how I can remember it still, but I can remember it so vividly it's freaky. And ever since then I've been TERRIFIED of that elephant puppet.


----------



## Cinderella8

Well there's three, I couldn't choose one 

1. So this was after my first time watching Scooby Doo and since then I refuse to watch it. We were at the building where we hold our 4-H meetings- it's in the middle of a park. So it's about 7-8 PM and suddenly the building catches fire. So I try to run out and somehow end up in the closet. Then my mom comes and gets me and drags me out like it's no big deal and we go out to the parking lot. Suddenly this Scooby Doo monster thing jumps out and chases me (guess my mom just randomly disappeared at some point) around the parking lot. So I run back into the park area and climb a slide, and look around and the monster thing isn't anywhere, then he appears behind me and yells "BOO!!!!" I screamed then woke up and ran to sleep in my mom's bed 

2. This one is weird. It happens every year in early springtime for the past four years. And it's so strange, it being an annual thing. I'm kinda preparing for it this year XD So these wolves from Narnia- remember, the talking wolves who work for the White Witch?- they're chasing me. The first time I had the dream, they randomly show up at open house in my old third grade school before it got torn down, so my mom is there. So we rush out to the car and start driving through town. The wolves are running behind us. Finally (for some reason) we stop at Walmart. Again, Mom sort of disappears throughout this all, and all the overhead lights in Walmart aren't working. And there's no other people. So I'm running through the dark aisles in Walmart trying to hide from these wolves. At some point (usually in the vegetable aisle for some reason) I get cornered by the wolves, and the big one jumps at me. Then I wake up. Last year when I had it by the time the veggie aisle scene came up I remembered it was a dream, so I let them come. But when I was a third grader it was a lot scarier


----------



## Fairywings

There's this one that I started having a few years ago and it would pop up every now and then, and I don't have any clue whatsoever where it comes from.

It's night, almost pitch black outside, and I'm in some sort of outdoor place bordering on woods, and there's these weird brightly colored (almost carnival or fair like) gate type things, you know, the posts with ropes that shape queues and sometimes have colorful ribbons or whatever. It starts out where I'm just jogging along, going somewhere I suppose, and then this monster (for lack of a better term) jumps out at me, and I scream and run in a different direction, and it's following behind me and then something else scary, like a monster or a creature or a serial killer jumps out at me, and throughout this entire dream I just keep running and dodging increasingly evil/scary things that are following me and trying to kill me, and at some point I end up in a hedge maze and things just keep getting worse and I get a little scratched up and there's a few close calls but I just keep running til I wake up.

And the weird thing about it is I recognize the dream when I enter it, but every time I have it the path changes and the order in which I encounter things is different every time.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I was All grown up, about the age of 30 and I was sitting in an office, wearing normal office person clothes: black pencil skirt, white blouse, you get the picture. Anyway, i was sitting at my desk when a man with scruff on his face and dirty clothes barges in and comes straight over to me and pulls out a gun. I put my hands up, but he shoots me anyway. Then I dreamt that I was dreaming after I got shot. I woke up in my bed and started floating up ward, going though the ceiling and up into the clouds till All I can see is white, then a tunnel with a white dot at the end. Just as the light was getting bigger, I actually woke up.

My pillow was wet from crying, it's scary to be shot at..


----------



## maps823

So there was this one where I was in a taxi(and I have no clue why because we don't even have taxis where I live)but anyway I got out of the taxi into some strange town and I start walking around and every one is like staring at me and taking about me and all these people are creepy looking(like gangsters and thugs)


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm gonna go ahead and do this one since it kind of goes with yesterdays. 
So...Cindy question!
What is the weirdest dream you have ever had?
I don't have one specific one, I could honestly come on here each morning and post about a weird dream I had. I'm a lucid dreamer, so I kind of control my dreams in a way, which I honestly think makes them weirder. But for a specific one, um, pretty recently I had a dream that Heidi Klumm wanted to cut my hair. No idea where that came from.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

probably the dream where my third grade teacher put her head under this weird machine thing that involved blocks... idk... and she came out bald and she was crying and wanted me to go under the machine too

i was so confused the entire time


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Well... I think all dreams are weird but mine would have to be when I went scootering over cornfields...

Or when I lost my flipflop over Niagara Falls and my other one got stollen by an old lady that for some reason I couldn't catch up with her...


----------



## Cinderella8

There could be multiple reasons for this dream but the big one is probably (Noelle don't say a WORD to your parents and ESPECIALLY my mom) because I had a caramel mocha latte at 11 PM at Ice Camp and was up until 3

I'm in Walmart walking aroud with this big silver leopard-like cat with wings- Lyra, from Avalon: Web of Magic. So I'm walking around Walmart and I turn a corner and there's a group of DarkBane sitting near the fish section. DarkBane are this evil monster guys from Slugterra. So I awkward-turtle-ly backed out of the aisle with Lyra and start running. I get to the LEGO section and run into (literally) an old friend I know argue with, one of her friends, and her mom. So she suddenly starts talking and says she "wants to worl out our issues", and somehow the conversation ended with a shelf of LEGOs getting knocked over. The LEGOs came to life and started chasing us (so now I'm being chased by LEGO guys and monsters). I run out of Walmart and leave my old friend and the other two behind and somehow end up in the school. I ran past a boy who asked what was wrong and I yelled that I was being chased by DarkBane and evil LEGOs. I open the door to my reading class, then I suddenly wake up. I guess I was dreaming that I was dreaming up the Walmart deal. I wake up in the middle of reading class and there's a little LEGO Lyra sitting on my desk, then I woke up

I was SOOOO confused


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> There could be multiple reasons for this dream but the big one is probably (Noelle don't say a WORD to your parents and ESPECIALLY my mom) because I had a caramel mocha latte at 11 PM at Ice Camp and was up until 3  I'm in Walmart walking aroud with this big silver leopard-like cat with wings- Lyra, from Avalon: Web of Magic. So I'm walking around Walmart and I turn a corner and there's a group of DarkBane sitting near the fish section. DarkBane are this evil monster guys from Slugterra. So I awkward-turtle-ly backed out of the aisle with Lyra and start running. I get to the LEGO section and run into (literally) an old friend I know argue with, one of her friends, and her mom. So she suddenly starts talking and says she "wants to worl out our issues", and somehow the conversation ended with a shelf of LEGOs getting knocked over. The LEGOs came to life and started chasing us (so now I'm being chased by LEGO guys and monsters). I run out of Walmart and leave my old friend and the other two behind and somehow end up in the school. I ran past a boy who asked what was wrong and I yelled that I was being chased by DarkBane and evil LEGOs. I open the door to my reading class, then I suddenly wake up. I guess I was dreaming that I was dreaming up the Walmart deal. I wake up in the middle of reading class and there's a little LEGO Lyra sitting on my desk, then I woke up  I was SOOOO confused




Caramel mochas are good! I've had a lot of weird dreams, but you win. All of my dreams are really bizarre.   I can't really remember most of them though, so I can't really say.


----------



## Fairywings

I've had some weird ones, but the weirdest one I don't think I was even myself. I was an adult, probably in my twenties, and I was at a mansion on the slope of a hill with a lake next to it and I think it was my boyfriend's (I don't actually have a boyfriend, the person in my dream was just my boyfriend) lakehouse and I was there with my rich boyfriend and his butler and we were there setting up for some sort of party that my boyfriend wouldn't tell me what the occasion was. We were in this really large room with a wall made up of glass windows overlooking the lake for part of it and we were setting up tables and chairs and covering the tables with table cloths. I thought he was going to propose to me but I wasn't sure. The butler guy was hinting that it could be the case but wasn't confirming or denying anything. And for some reason I was really seriously cold, like abnormally. And for some reason we did a whole lot of driving to and from the lakehouse.

There was more, I don't remember some of it now since it was several months ago but I never did find out whether he was going to propose to me, I never actually got to the party.


----------



## grandfloluver

Oh gosh I have so many weird dreams. Normally I get them when I eat Oreos, but that's just my idea lol I've had ones where my school turned my  parking lot into a lame water park, one where I was trying to impress a boy and made my best friend hold me because I told her that would "turn him on", I had one where people poop Christmas stockings, the list goes on and on.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Caramel mochas are good! I've had a lot of weird dreams, but you win. All of my dreams are really bizarre.   I can't really remember most of them though, so I can't really say.



Yeah, they're even better at eleven PM while playing Mafia XD

I had another weird one last night. We were in a spaceship type thing and we started to get attacked and I was with two other adults and three other kids around 12-14 years old, and one of the adults told us togo fight back. I don't understand this now but I asked how we manually operated automatic canons (guess the ship had auto canons) and the grownup girl yelled "USE THE FORCE YOU IDIOT!" 

Then I woke up for school and it turns out school got cancelled

So... Um.... Yeah.


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question! 
How old are you?
I am 19


----------



## Cinderella8

I'm 13


----------



## Doodle98

15! I'm the baby of all my friends, lol.


----------



## grandfloluver

18! good ole 18.


----------



## Fairywings

17


----------



## MickeyisBeast

18


----------



## maps823

14!


----------



## princessk13

14


----------



## littleorangebird

15


----------



## GoofyFunyun

15


----------



## disneygirl520

Have you ever moved? 
Yes. We moved to Ohio when I was in the second grade. But before that we moved a lot. I was born in Illinois, then moved to Missouri, then to Oregan, then back to Missouri.


----------



## Cinderella8

Technically, yes. But just one house to another, same town and such, and I was a baby


----------



## MickeyisBeast

When I was in 2nd grade we moved out of our house and into an apartment, in the same city. And then the summer before 3rd grade our new house was finally done being built and we moved in and that's where I live now.
And then in August I'll be moving to the mountains.

I seriously love NC too much to ever move out of it.


----------



## Fairywings

Once upon a time, I lived in a suburb outside of Toronto.

At the age of 2 my family and I immigrated to the United States. We live in an apartment in Dallas.

At the age of 3 we moved to our current home.


----------



## disneyanney

I've moved once, right before eighth grade. Not to be optimistic or anything, but it was dreadful...


----------



## Doodle98

I moved when I was in sixth grade. We built our house and I absolutely love it here.


----------



## LondonUnderground

We moved from london when I was 2 to da burbs which is where we live now


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Same house since I was born. Still living in good old Iowa.


----------



## maps823

We moved when I was like 5(maybe 4) from my mom's hometown to Houston and lived in an apartment while our house was being built


----------



## suzanne18

We moved around to different houses that were in the same city before I was old enough to start school so it didn't really effect me much!


----------



## disneygirl520

Cindy question!
What is the scariest experience you have ever had?
My scariest experience occurred when I was around 7 or 8, but I still remember it vividly. So we were at this campground and my brother, my dad, and I were at this activity thing with a nature guide, he was teaching us how to make a fire and he asked for a volunteer from the group to go and get some water from this creek. So, I raise my hand and he picks me, I take the bucket and walk down to the river and this little kid looks at me and says "Be careful, there's a lot of mud down there." But, thinking the nature guide knew more than this kid I shrugged it off and walked down. I took one step onto the bank of this river onto the mud and sunk, instantly, down to my waist. I was terrified, I couldn't move at all and I honestly thought I was going to die. So I screamed for my dad and my brother as loud as I possibly could and my dad hurried down and after kind of laughing at me he pulled me out and all was well. My dad still to this day will tell people he has never heard me scream like that.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I guess the scariest moment I ever had was when my friends and I went to an amusement park (they have all these insane haunted houses and people walk around with like chain saws and knives during October), last year  or the year before, and we were walking and the whole time I was just like "eh I know they can't touch me I'm not afraid" and I had this bet with my friends that I wouldn't run away if any of the scary people came after me. So we're walking and then this dude comes out OUT OF NOWHERE and he's like some lizard guy and all of a sudden he's just all up in my face and him just randomly showing up in my face omg I screamed. Plus they had some really scary haunted houses like I couldn't even look I was so afraid. But it was fun at the same time.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I think I've already told this story, but my scariest moment would be when I wrecked the four wheeler in the really steep ditch. The front hit a fence post and I went forward with the sudden jolt. I hadn't noticed till mom pointed it out, but it left a scratch all the way down the front of my neck and all of my chin. I wasn't worried about myself though, my sister was sitting right behind me. All I was worried about was if she was okay.

Anyway, she didn't get hurt, just shaken up. I on the other hand had to drive home on that fourwheeler and mom cleaned my wound especially since it was covered in the black stuff on the fence post. The four wheeler was fine.

v this is actually a couple weeks later v


----------



## Cinderella8

In fifth grade I choked on a round Jolly Rancher. I got a question right and got one, went to throw the wrapper away, and on the way back to my desk, I sorta tripped. It slid down my throat, it felt so scary. For a second I was like paralyzed- I had no idea what to do. Then I madd eye contact with Dani, across the room, and she popped up and yelled, "CHRISTINA'S CHOKING!" So Mrs. A, my teacher, came and I can't remember what it's called that she did, she cupped her hands and pushed on my stomach. Finally it got loose, and I sorta fell on my knees, I was crying so hard but was also so embarrassed that that had just happened. Mrs. A helped me get to the bathroom where I finished crying and talked to the principle. I ended up staying at school to finish off the day (it wasn't that long) but I will honestly say I was silent and ate only applesauce for dinner that night. Since then I hold stuff like Jolly Ranchers and suck on them, never putting the whole thing in my mouth...


----------



## Doodle98

This will be long and probably won't sound very scary, but for me this was absolutely terrifying. In like sixth grade my friends and I went on a Girl Scout camping trip. We were in a tent, because we were too old to stay in the cabins. I always have bad luck camping, and it always rains. And since I have anxiety OCD I always get nervous and think that I'm going to die and stuff, because my parents don't go camping with me, so I'm always with a different family. So yeah, on a normal camping trip I would normally cry myself to sleep when it rained. So that day was awesome and we did all these activities and it didn't rain. But that night, a frikkin CHAIN OF THUNDERSTORMS hit us. It was a bunch of really bad storms. We had to stay up and make sure to get the water off of the top of our tent so it didn't cave in. There was a whole bunch of really bright lightning too and the thunder was so loud. So I was freaking out. I started hyperventilating. And the tent was moving because it was so windy. I happened to fall asleep for like an hour, and of corse that was the hour that a lady asked if we would like to stay in the mess hall because the storm was so severe. And of corse our troop leader said no. A tent ended up blowing away. So me and my friends were huddled up in the center of this soaking wet tent, trying to survive, screaming at every lightning strike. All forms of electronic devices that could distract us were out of batteries. I ended up texting my mom at around two in the morning, begging for help, but she was obviously asleep. So eventually the rain went down to a drizzle and we all fell asleep. (This is off topic but the next day I got hit in the head with a gigantic (literally like 12 foot) ball. I had a headache for the rest of the day)


----------



## disneyanney

I slept at a church camp out with only girls while we found out bears were in the area and attacked a site (luckily the people they were off doing something). Our leaders had to call fathers to pretty much guard us and scare them off. We all survived, though, thank goodness.


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> In fifth grade I choked on a round Jolly Rancher. I got a question right and got one, went to throw the wrapper away, and on the way back to my desk, I sorta tripped. It slid down my throat, it felt so scary. For a second I was like paralyzed- I had no idea what to do. Then I madd eye contact with Dani, across the room, and she popped up and yelled, "CHRISTINA'S CHOKING!" So Mrs. A, my teacher, came and I can't remember what it's called that she did, she cupped her hands and pushed on my stomach. Finally it got loose, and I sorta fell on my knees, I was crying so hard but was also so embarrassed that that had just happened. Mrs. A helped me get to the bathroom where I finished crying and talked to the principle. I ended up staying at school to finish off the day (it wasn't that long) but I will honestly say I was silent and ate only applesauce for dinner that night. Since then I hold stuff like Jolly Ranchers and suck on them, never putting the whole thing in my mouth...



That would be the heimlich maneuver. My biology teacher's son last year actually stuffed a wrapper up his nose last year. She had to leave school and take him to the ER. Emberrassing-wise, surviving choking is nothing compared to that!


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> In fifth grade I choked on a round Jolly Rancher. I got a question right and got one, went to throw the wrapper away, and on the way back to my desk, I sorta tripped. It slid down my throat, it felt so scary. For a second I was like paralyzed- I had no idea what to do. Then I madd eye contact with Dani, across the room, and she popped up and yelled, "CHRISTINA'S CHOKING!" So Mrs. A, my teacher, came and I can't remember what it's called that she did, she cupped her hands and pushed on my stomach. Finally it got loose, and I sorta fell on my knees, I was crying so hard but was also so embarrassed that that had just happened. Mrs. A helped me get to the bathroom where I finished crying and talked to the principle. I ended up staying at school to finish off the day (it wasn't that long) but I will honestly say I was silent and ate only applesauce for dinner that night. Since then I hold stuff like Jolly Ranchers and suck on them, never putting the whole thing in my mouth...



I had a similar experience...
My mom, my cousin and I went to go look at some model homes. We were at the little house that they gave you all the information on the houses in the neighborhood and they had peppermints. I really wanted one and I kept asking my mom for one while she was talking to the realistate lady. She scolded me for interrupting her then told my cousin and I to go outside. My cousin and I stood outside on this little bridge and my mom came out so we could go see the house. All of a sudden I started choking. My mom tried to do the Heimlich maneuver but it wasn't working, so she had to stick her hand in my mouth and get it out. I still don't eat peppermints because of that.

My other scary experience was about two years ago. I was at a water park with my girl scout trip. My mom(also our co-leader)and two of my friends were on the lazy river and I decided to go without a tube this time because my friends had told me it was fun. So there was this thing that pushed the water out. There were ALOT of people in the lazy river. so some how I got pushed in front of the thing that pushes the water out and since there were not only a lot of people but a lot of empty tubes when the water got pushed out, since I wasn't in a tube, I went under water and couldn't get up to the surface. I honestly thought I was going to drown. I managed to reach the surface and held on to someone's tube until I found my mom and friends.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> That would be the heimlich maneuver. My biology teacher's son last year actually stuffed a wrapper up his nose last year. She had to leave school and take him to the ER. Emberrassing-wise, surviving choking is nothing compared to that!



Yes, that's it. I tried typing it but spellcheck kept changing it to hemlock...

Wow.  Bad that he had to go to the ER, but... wow 

Eep, all these stories are scary.


----------



## disneygirl520

How tall are you? 
5'4


----------



## GoofyFunyun

5'6


----------



## Fairywings

I can't remember/decide what my scariest experience is.

I'm probably about 5'3"


----------



## MickeyisBeast

5'5" on the dot and I'm done growing.


----------



## Doodle98

5'9.5"


----------



## Orreed

5.4 1/2


----------



## Cinderella8

5'5 or 5'6


----------



## Dramaprincess

5'5"-5'6" not quite sure


----------



## grandfloluver

4'10. 
My growth plates closed a while ago, so I'm done growing. And I am 100% fine with that. I love being short honestly.


----------



## littleorangebird

5"4


----------



## niallsprincess

Hope no one minds if I butt-in to this thread. 

5'7.5


----------



## maps823

I don't actually know but I think some where between 5'2 or 5'3


----------



## kP72

5'7"


----------



## princessk13

maps823 said:


> I don't actually know but I think some where between 5'2 or 5'3



Me too


----------



## disneygirl520

Will you be watching the Super Bowl today? Who are you rooting for? Do you do anything special?

I'm not watching. I'll be working. My little brother is having a party with some friends, and I'm so not a football fan so I don't really care who wins lol, but I guess I'm rooting for the Broncos if I have to pick one


----------



## Cinderella8

No, honestly I don't care too much who wins, and I will be seeing if I can win a bet.

I have to read and entire Avalon: Web of Magic books (200-ish pages) during the game


----------



## disneyanney

No, but I'd love for the Broncos to win. I generally  don't watch football.


----------



## Fairywings

May watch, not sure. Probably going Broncos.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

We usually do, but mostly to see the commercials.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yeah, I'll be watching. I think I'll be going for the Broncos (because they destroyed the Pats and that makes me happy). I tweeted earlier "Rooting for the team with the cutest players" so basically that's what I'll be doing.

Honestly, I could care less who wins.


----------



## maps823

GoofyFunyun said:


> We usually do, but mostly to see the commercials.



Us too! I normally HATE commercials but I love Superbowl commercials


----------



## niallsprincess

Rooting for the Broncos. Might watch, but I'm mainly in it for the food and commercials.


----------



## Orreed

I'm currently in intermission at Guy's and Dolls. My boyfriend's in it. Great way to spend Superbowl Sunday


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> I'm currently in intermission at Guy's and Dolls. My boyfriend's in it. Great way to spend Superbowl Sunday



I saw that once


----------



## Dramaprincess

Maybe, but I just like the commercials and special previews for upcoming movies! Honestly, I don't understand football.


----------



## Cinderella8

We played a football game at church, we split up into Broncos and Seahawks... Um... Seahawks lost so we're all afraid we jinxed them lol

If the Seahawks lose by five points it may be our fault


----------



## grandfloluver

I am for the broncos. Peyton manning is our homeboy here in tennessee, so everyone in the state is on his bandwagon


----------



## kP72

Reruns of Sopranos, cooking, and a great bottle of white.... doesn't get much better!


----------



## LondonUnderground

I'm 5ft 8 and I'll go for the Seahawks because I've been to Seattle woooooo


----------



## Dramaprincess

grandfloluver said:


> I am for the broncos. Peyton manning is our homeboy here in tennessee, so everyone in the state is on his bandwagon



Yep Peyton Manning!!! I'm from TN too


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> I saw that once



OOC: Did you like it? They did a good job.


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
What is your favorite Pandora station?
I am a Pandora shuffler. I never pick a station, I just add a bunch of stations and let Pandora shuffle through them, so I don't think I can pick a favorite. But these are my current stations.








Lol I feel like this weird mixture represents me.


----------



## Fairywings

Depends on what I'm feeling. When I'm happier, my Disney or Foo Fighters station, normal Linkin Park or Green Day, sadder/angrier Shinedown or Evanescence or Three Days Grace


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Depends on what I'm feeling. When I'm happier, my Disney or Foo Fighters station, normal Linkin Park or Green Day, sadder/angrier Shinedown or Evanescence or Three Days Grace



Same!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The Script radio! There's hardly ever a time when I skip a song, the whole station is _perfect_.

Occasionally I'll listen to the Disney Radio, Today's Country, or Today's Hits.


----------



## princessk13

Kelly Clarkson and Hannah Montana. Also, Today's Hits, Taylor Swift and Disney Radio.


----------



## Dramaprincess

Usually on Pandora I go with Disney music or Broadway soundtracks (I'm a theatre girl...hence my username)....sometimes I like to take it back old-school, though


----------



## disneyanney

Disney, broadway, and piano.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Question. What is Pandora? An App, or music station..?


If its like Spotify, I like One Republic and Disney songs.


----------



## Orreed

Lately I've been alternating between Lorde and Alex Clare stations. I also enjoy my Lana Del Rey, Lily Allen, and Pop stations lately. I have about 30 channels.


----------



## grandfloluver

I love my Disney station, lady gaga, today's hits, and backstreet boys stations. Those are my favorites. I am least likely to skip a Disney song or one on backstreet boys.


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question! 
Coke products or Pepsi products?
Coke


----------



## Fairywings

Coke products. Although I do love Mountain Dew


----------



## maps823

Coke products.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Coke


----------



## disneyanney

Coke products.


----------



## Cinderella8

1. I don't use Pandora

2. Pepsi


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Coke, but Pepsi is a close second.


----------



## Dramaprincess

Fairywings said:


> Coke products. Although I do love Mountain Dew



^^^^same


----------



## disneygirl520

Are you "OCD" about anything? 

Having our house doors locked. My mom and best friend tease me for it all the time. Literally whenever I walk by our house door I check to make sure both locks are locked, and if they aren't I lock them haha


----------



## Doodle98

I actually have OCD, so yes. About everything. Except for organization.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

When I find people's houses messy, when something is not finished, when people don't have their homework done, and that little line of marker on the board that the teacher didn't erase.


----------



## kP72

Too many to name, but one is how tp is placed on the dispenser.  Should unroll from top, not bottom.


----------



## disneyanney

I don't like it when the letter 'e' does not have the space in the middle. I hate the feeling of being unorganized (although I unfortunately am at the moment). There are other little things, as well.
I'm also a perfectionist, which doesn't help.


----------



## princessk13

I always have to be ready for my sports games hours early and be there super early too. Idk if that's really one it just bugs me.


----------



## Fairywings

Let me think -

*The plastic cups in the kitchen have to be stacked according to color

*My binders for class have to be in sequential order

*My short sleeved shirts also have to be sorted by color

there's a few other things, but I'm drawing a blank at the moment


----------



## niallsprincess

~~The radio volume in the car has to be on a number that ends in two, or is a multiple of five. This also applies to the TV. 

~~The forks and spoons have to be turned opposite ways in the drawers, as to not mix them up.

~~My fish tank has to be completely full _all_ the time. If I hear one drop of water, it has to be refilled.


----------



## Cinderella8

I need to be even. Whether it's my jacket strings or, in example once a friend squirted one arm with perfume, and I had to make her squirt my other arm. And she put less on the one arm so I felt off balanced the rest of the day


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Eh... hmm... Nothing too serious.
When I wear nail polish, either every nail has to be PERFECT or I take all of it off.
I'm pretty OCD about my car in general. So I hate when other people drive it (besides my mom because she doesn't really change anything)
I used to color coordinate my closet but then I got lazy.


----------



## grandfloluver

Hmmmm I'm sure there are a lot of minor things I am OCD over. One thing I am really particular about is how whenever I eat a meal, i always have to have my drink on the right hand side. I don't even like the cup sitting anywhere but on the right. It drives me nuts and makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## niallsprincess

grandfloluver said:


> Hmmmm I'm sure there are a lot of minor things I am OCD over. One thing I am really particular about is how whenever I eat a meal, i always have to have my drink on the right hand side. I don't even like the cup sitting anywhere but on the right. It drives me nuts and makes me uncomfortable.



I forgot this one. Amen, though.


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
What classes are you taking this semester?
The Diverse Worlds of Music
Anthropology
Kinesthetics and health (health and wellness of the child.)
and an Education Psychology class about using technology in the classroom (online.)


----------



## Doodle98

Biology
A joint Ela and Soc honors course
Orchestra
Spanish honors
Geometry honors
Drawing!
Plus gym, of corse.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Biology
> A joint Ela and Soc honors course
> Orchestra
> Spanish honors
> Geometry honors
> Drawing!
> Plus gym, of corse.



Is your joint class a project based learning one? 

Health
Home Ec
Spanish 
Chemistry honors
Algebra II honors
English GT
Civics


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Is your joint class a project based learning one?  Health Home Ec Spanish Chemistry honors Algebra II honors English GT Civics



Not really, we just read books that have stuff to do with what we're doing in soc. And we do sometimes do projects together.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Not really, we just read books that have stuff to do with what we're doing in soc. And we do sometimes do projects together.



Oh, okay. I asked because mine was one with the same classes last year.


----------



## Cinderella8

English
Pre-Algebra
Science
Gym
Social Studies
Health
GAT Reading
Academic Assist (our school's fancy term for study hall)


----------



## Fairywings

A day
Pre AP Physics
Web Technologies
AP US History
Precalculus

B day (today for example)
Psychology
GT English
Theatre 3 (4 is in the same class)
Library


----------



## LondonUnderground

Business & economics
Religious studies
Politics
English literature

But I used to do business, RS, English lit, English language, maths, physics, chemistry, biology, food tech, history, geography, citizenship, French, Spanish, French-geography, PE and a few others lol I did 11 subjects last year at gcse but now I do a levels so I dropped down to 4 and I do 3 next year.


----------



## maps823

Woodshop 
Algebra 1
U.S. history
Hospitality and tourism
Rela
Science
Spanish 1


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my last semester of high school is surprisingly pretty cool

Honors Pre Calculus
Practical Law
Holocaust and Genocide
Media Assistant


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Commercial Advertising
Core II
Physical Science
Spanish I
Animal Science
English I
Choir 
Computer Applications


----------



## grandfloluver

My schedule kinda sucks and kinda doesn't idk lol 

AP pre calc
AP art appreciation
Personal Finance 
School website photo staff


----------



## Orreed

Audio Video Production
Algebra 2
PAP English 3
Physics
PAP American History
Spanish 2
Advanced Tech Theatre


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
Do you like valentines day? 
Yes, I do. I am a single girl who really likes valentines day. Sometimes my friends do things for each other, I used to give out cards to drama club, and I got this card yesterday from a friend.




And sometimes my family does little things, like my dad has gotten my sister and I flowers or we've gotten stuffed animals before from my mom.
I'm out of question again! Would love some more!


----------



## Doodle98

I hate valentines day. It is the most annoying day of the year to be single at my school. Everyone is all romantic and give each other chocolates and flowers and I never get anything and everyone acts all pitiful, like 'it's okay, Aubrey, we still love you' and I really wish they'd understand that I don't care, because I really don't. (Worst part is that it is the day after what would've been my three-month-aversary with my ex, so that's gonna make me all depressed.)


----------



## Fairywings

I really don't like Valentine's Day, I haven't and don't give a care about dating.

I just like the chocolate that my parents give me,getting a card from my grandparents and last year I had fun making valentines for my family on Photoshop in my Graphic Design class


----------



## disneyanney

I don't like the school drama that goes along with it, but I don't hate it. It's like any other day to me, really.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I could care less about Valentine's Day. I think it's sweet and can be so romantic, but I also think it can be stupid. Usually my best friend and I give each other stupid cards, this year I printed out a bunch of those internet valentines cards because we loves those and I wrote some extra funny stuff on them.

I like Valentine's Day because I like seeing all the bitter people and I also like seeing all the "crazy in love" people. Both are entertaining.

But then again this year I actually have somebody so maybe that's why I'm not falling into the bitter category.


----------



## Cinderella8

Not really. Not because I'm single, it's just that I just have a natural disliking I guess...


----------



## Orreed

I'm not really a fan. Free candy is cool though.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

For me, it's just another day.


----------



## maps823

disneygirl520 said:


> Sarah question!
> Do you like valentines day?
> Yes, I do. I am a single girl who really likes valentines day. Sometimes my friends do things for each other, I used to give out cards to drama club, and I got this card yesterday from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sometimes my family does little things, like my dad has gotten my sister and I flowers or we've gotten stuffed animals before from my mom.
> I'm out of question again! Would love some more!



Same here!


----------



## niallsprincess

Personally, I am very indifferent. I don't like it because my school really over does it and act like it's a really important day. You can buy giant bears for people. Valentines day is the only day at my school where rules against PDA are not enforced and it's really awkward for everyone else. 
However, I don't have school on Valentines Day this year and that'll be nice. Also, my mom makes chocolate covered strawberries on Valentines day and my Dad usually gets my mom and I flowers and balloons. So I don't like it when I have school, but otherwise, I do enjoy it.


----------



## grandfloluver

I don't give a crap about valentines day. I never really have. It has never sparked my fancy honestly. It's just kinda there. I don't have a boyfriend so that may be why, but I don't think if I had one I would love it either. I am not a flowers person anyways. I just don't like them lol


----------



## The Villianess

I think Valentine's Day is my least favorite holiday. I've just always disliked it. I also don't like flowers because they wilt and I'd much rather have fake ones because they don't smell like dirt.

My friends call it "singles awareness day" and it just really annoys me. I also have to go to school for it and it will be a pain getting a heart shaped cookie with the "Valentine's Meal" at my school, which in all honesty is a waste of a cookie.


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you have a blanket/stuffed animal/ something else that you are "attached to?




This is Nikki. My mom got her for me in 2007 when my parents when to Hawaii. I don't know why, but I just love her lol.


----------



## Doodle98

I have a stuffed bear named Key. My dad got him for my mom before I was born and I had him forever. I still take him everywhere.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I have a big Clifford the Big Red Dog stuffed animal..  I got him when I was 2 or 3, so 2002 or 2003. My dad got him at a Casey's gas station sale for me. Mostly because my new baby sister was, well, still new, and it was a little tough for me. The Clifford TV show was really all I watched. 

Anyway, I used to bring him everywhere: church, school, and of course every Disney vacation!


----------



## LondonUnderground

mine is a stuffed pig with a bow tie lol. i think my parents got it for me when i was a few months old. whenever i go on holidays and stuff i still always take it ya know. it's earned many names such as 'bacon sandwich' and the like but i've had it for 17+ years now sooo


----------



## MickeyisBeast

the polar bear is Snowball lol my aunt got me him for Christmas a long time ago. The teddy bear is Leroy and Santa got him for me I think four years ago? I sleep with both of them, one on either side of me so whichever way I'm facing I have one or the other to cuddle lol.


----------



## niallsprincess

I have a pink blanket that belonged to me even before I was born. If I'm going on vacation without my family for an extended period of time, I have to take it; I'm not going to lie. I'm also "attached" to a stuffed Pooh Bear, but that's it.


----------



## Cinderella8

A green stuffed animal frog named Frog. (So original, right? XD)

Also a gray and white kitten stuffed animal with a pink ribbon named Jasmine. My friend Jasmine gave it to me in preschool before she moved off to who-knows-where, I haven't seen her since


----------



## maps823

I have a hippo my cousin and I got them in 2007 we are two years apart and we always had so much fun with them and we had these certain voices we would use with the and we would drive my cousin crazy he once threated to throw my cousins out the window of the car once We really had fun with them they're part of the family and we still reminisce about "the good ole days" 

The characters at Disney always played around with my hippo Koda and the other bear from Brother Bear were actually started throwing her after this picture was taken  






This is a more recent picture of my hippo and my best friends cow,Mooey






Sorry the pics are so big idk how to make them smaller


----------



## grandfloluver

Yes I have a Winnie the Pooh my parents got me at the Disney store when I was maybe a year old. It has been to the hills and back. It's shirt is ripped, some fur is missing, it's just worn out. I love it more than any other stuffed animal though. I will probably take him to college with me. He's been there through it all, so might as well. I have taken him everywhere ever since I got him. That's kinda why Winnie the Pooh is always going to be special to me.


----------



## princessk13

I have a yellow blanket that has to touch my face for me to be able to fall asleep. As I've gotten older, I don't bring it to every sleepover and vacation and stuff cuz I don't want to lose it.


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question! 
What is your favorite outfit to wear?
Umm, usually I wear jeans and, right now since it's cold I'm usually in a sweatshirt or a long sleeve shirt, I wear scarves and hats a lot. But, I love dresses when it's warmer, though I don't wear them very often besides Sundays.


----------



## Doodle98

I always wear jeans and a tee shirt with a sweatshirt over it. I'm too lazy to go shopping for anything else.


----------



## Cinderella8

Jeans, boots and a sweatshirt over a t-shirt


----------



## LondonUnderground

I love wearing dresses and skirts year round but maybe that's just uniform making it a force of habit lol but I love jeans with a leather jacket and stuff


----------



## MickeyisBeast

We got a new principal this year (and she is perfection) and she lets us wear leggings to school so literally everyday I wear leggings, boots, and a shirt. Either a crew neck or a blouse.


----------



## disneyanney

Jeans and a t-shirt or nice shirt, or nice capris if it's summer.


----------



## grandfloluver

Ooh that's a toughie. I favor my style and take it seriously, so my favorite outfit is probably my most recent outfit I bought. Right now my favorite is a pair of royal blue pants and a peasant blouse with blue stitching from J.Crew. Normally anything sparkly or classy is in my favorite category.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Our school has a big dress code, so yeah. But I usually wear jeans, a tshirt, a hoodi, and converse shoes. And on the weekends I love to wear overalls and or sweatpants!


----------



## maps823

Lately it has been jeans and my Toy Story sweatshirt or my ninja turtle t shirt with black Converse


----------



## niallsprincess

We have a pretty strict dress code as well, so I usually wear a pair of skinny jeans and a t-shirt (either Disney or old band like Queen, The Beatles, etc) or my Tangled or Peter Pan sweatshirt with a hoodie. But on weekends I really like wearing leggings (because they're comfy!!!) and a cute shirt.


----------



## disneygirl520

Maps question!
What was your worst hair cut? 
Maps says-"pictures would be nice! Mine is probably the worst so I won't judge."

umm, I don't really know if I've ever really had a haircut I hated. One time the hairdresser cut like the very top layer of my hair really short, she said I'd love it. I didn't. But it didn't really look that bad, I just wasn't a fan.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

My hair style has never changed. Of course I get a trim here and there, but the biggest thing I've ever done was grow out my bangs.


----------



## Cinderella8

My haircuts are all the same, I've never disliked one


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I guess this...
but I was cute and it's really not that bad.

My hair is my pride and joy now... I'm a tad obsessed with it.


----------



## LondonUnderground

My hairdresser always cuts my hair too short no matter how little I tell her to take off and it looks so bad for a week or two omg


----------



## niallsprincess

Up until I was six years old, I had long straight hair. That wasn't the problem, though. The problem was that I had the worst choppy bangs in the whole wide world. I have a cowlick/widows peak so bangs don't really work for me. Needless to say, as soon as I was able to put my input into the way I got my hair cut, it started getting better. Now, I leave it naturally curly mostly or straighten it. No more bangs!


----------



## Cinderella8

Oh, I just remembered- worst hairstyle? When I was young and cut off my bangs with scissors lol

Every girl I talk to at my school has done it at some point or another


----------



## maps823

ewww!!! I'm so glad my hair has grown out


----------



## MorganR

New to the Group 
My name is Morgan!
Answer: I have always liked my cuts. But when i was little i had a boy cut and i didn't like that


----------



## disneygirl520

Cindy question! 
What was your most memorable holiday? What holiday was it and why was it memorable? 
I'm going to have to go with New Years 2012. I was in Germany at the Berlin wall!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Umm.. that's a toughie. All of our Christmases and Thanksgivings are pretty much the same.. But there was this one time for Christmas that we had more of a pizza party, rather than a feast.


----------



## Cinderella8

Let's see...

Either the Christmas I got my phone and I started crying...

or

The Easter when we were painting Easter eggs, and my dad came in holding a box and it had one of our old cats in it. She ended up having kittens while we painted eggs


----------



## Fairywings

I've got a strict dress code at school, so I'm either in uniform or jeans an a tee most of the time

No haircut that I truly disliked

It's mostly my Christmases that are memorable, but I usually remember specific gifts and not what Christmas it was.


----------



## disneygirl520

Are you left or right handed?
Right


----------



## disneyanney

Right


----------



## LondonUnderground

Right


----------



## Fairywings

Right


----------



## Doodle98

Right


----------



## niallsprincess

Right


----------



## Cinderella8

Right, but I used to be ambidextrous, but it started to feel awkward during sports so I went back to right handed.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

right


----------



## grandfloluver

Right


----------



## disneyworld1023

Right


----------



## shortstuff95

Right


----------



## disneygirl520

Wings question! 
What Disney characters do you admire and why?
Oh, so many. But I'll limit it to three.
Anna because of how much she cares about her sister and for the bravery she shows as she ventures out to find her own, and because of the excited she has for life. 
Mulan because of her bravery she shows in order to save her father. 
And Marlin because of how he faces his fears.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Merida, because she can save herself, without the help of a prince. And she is capable of living without a boyfriend to the time being.  Single as a Pringle


----------



## grandfloluver

Probably Mulan. She has always been my favorite for some reason. I love how she is so selfless and brave, and that's a trait that not everyone has. She puts her family's needs and her father's needs before herself and steps into a situation where she is obviously going to be uncomfortable.


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella, because she pushes through the trials she has been given while staying so kind and good through it all. I've never seen Mulan, but from what I've heard of it she seems admirable, as well.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Cinderella. She had a rough life; her dad died, she was a servant in her own home, she was treated poorly. But she never stopped wishing, and she never gave up on her dream that one day she will be happy. And because she never gave up she got her wish. She found her true love and became a princess. So whenever I'm sad I think of her story and it makes me feel better, it reminds me never to give up on my dreams.


----------



## MorganR

Mine would have to be Ariel. It takes guts and is hard to go behind ur parents wishes to be with the one you love. 
Go threw that almost everyday with my Hubby


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
Do you have an Instagram? 
Yes, I do. You have to PM me if you want my username, because it has my last name in it and I'm not comfortable posting it here


----------



## Doodle98

I do. I never realized that was your last name, lol.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> I do. I never realized that was your last name, lol.



Haha, yeah.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yeeeep. My username doesn't have my last name in it but when you go to my page I think it does idk but mine's just "sarah----" and the dashes are the first letter of my last name and then the second letter of my last name three times

figure that one out lol


----------



## GoofyFunyun

No, I do not.


----------



## Cinderella8

Nope! Nothing like that. The only social media accounts I have are the DIS and a piZap


----------



## disneyanney

I do; however, I don't think my mom would let me share it, as I'm not allowed to post pictures even on here.


----------



## grandfloluver

Yes! I love Instagram. It's probably my favorite social media


----------



## Fairywings

I put a lot of thought into this question so here's a couple -

Lilo because even though she's seen as weird to the others and bullied she won't give up her passions and interest to please other and fit in and she makes a family with the people that accept her for who she really is and she accepts them in return.

Merida and Mulan because they could defend themselves, didn't need a man to save them and get the job done, were brave and did and were prepared to do the right thing no matter the consequences (you can argue that Mulan had Shang but in all honestly she basically defeated Shan Yu on her own. Twice. And I think she actually killed him the second time. And she saved Shang's life.)

No, I do not have an instagram.


----------



## disneygirl520

Cindy question!
If you could go back in time and redo any day of your life what would it be? Why?
Probably the day last year when I hit the car in the parking lot. If I could go back and be more careful I could save myself a few hundred dollars.


----------



## Cinderella8

When I set this in, I didn't really think about my own answer

It's hard to tell in a post, but I spent a while thinking about this and my answer changed a few times.

The last Sunday of my 2013 fall softball season. We won both games and got deemed the only undefeated team in the entire league. I wouldn't change the games for the world, it felt so great. But the people who were there, who came to watch me play...

you can't tell but I'm tearing up...

Some aren't around anymore, I just wish I'd taken more advantage of them and their company. Guess you never know what you have till it's gone


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Mine might be when I rode the bus instead of picking up my sister. (I forgot her) whoops!

But there are always all those times I say stupid things at school..


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I wouldn't want to redo any day of my life to _change_ it
But there are a few days I would want to relive just because I enjoyed them so much. I'd love to relive my 16th birthday because I went to Disney with my mom. I'd relive one day from this past October because I went to New York for this fabulous wedding and that was awesome. Oh, or I'd relive the other day when I got snowed in with the boy I'm dating.


----------



## niallsprincess

Seems like it's a common answer, but probably the day that I screwed up with someone who meant everything to me. We don't talk anymore and I guess it's my fault. If I would have chosen different words, it probably wouldn't have ended that way.


----------



## grandfloluver

I would love to relive some of my first trips to Disney that I went as like a 7 or 8 year old. Those times were so magical for me and I don't know if I've ever been happier. Times were so much easier in general, and I could eat off of the kids menu forreal without using an excuse lol 

There are also a few times my freshmen and sophomore year that I would relive. Those two years have probably been my favorite years of school, and I have never had more fun. Me and my friends were all so close back then. I mean we still are, but things were so not stressful back then.


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm going to go ahead and add another answer of a day I want to relive just cause I loved it. 
Umm, any day on a Disney trip, but especially the day it rained all day and we got to stand right by the castle for Wishes and the projection show. It was truly magical. 
And opening day for Hamlet my senior year when my best friend asked me to prom and another friend sent me flowers, and on that day my Teacher Academy was in Baltimore but I couldn't go because I was performing, and they sent me flowers, and a card, and candies. It was just a good day.


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question! 
Are you watching the 2014 winter Olympics?
Yeah, I watch pretty much, when I'm home.


----------



## Fairywings

There are so many days I'd like to do-over, I've made many mistakes.

Yes, I've watched a fair amount of the Olympics.


----------



## Doodle98

Yeah, a lot.


----------



## disneyanney

There are a lot of days I'd like to redo to change little things, but then I know I wouldn't learn from them. So probably my last year before I moved. I just wish I would have taken more advantage of everything and everyone I loved there.

I've only watched it a little.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I've watched some. I like the figure skating. But my favorite is the hockey! I was pretty pumped yesterday when USA beat Russia for the gold, especially because I have a crush on Oshie, the guy that scored all of our points in the shoot out lol.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Yeah! A lot, actually. (Our school went and wasted a bunch of money on a big flat screen TV in the lunchroom, so that's what we watch in the mornings and during lunch.) And the TV is on at home almost all of the time during the Olympics.


----------



## Cinderella8

Yes! Love watching them


----------



## grandfloluver

Yes! It has always been my secret (well, not so secret anymore lol) ambition to be an ice skater, so I love ice skating. I love their outfits and the rhinestones and sparkles and everything about it. I just wish I was an ice skater honestly. I watch some of the other stuff, but I mostly pay attention to the ice skating.


----------



## Missdisney00

Yes I do  our teacher makes our classroom super dark and gives us each a laptop to play on and she gives us all coke to drink while watching the games.


----------



## LondonUnderground

yes!! I love the Olympics, mostly after the london games because obviously it was the best Olympics evaaaa and it was like 30 mins from my house lol but I love watching it and seeing how no matter who wins everyone is so nice to each other and helps each other aw it's great
Go team gb yo we have one gold and one bronze lol


----------



## disneygirl520

Have you met any Disboarders in real life?
Eimear (LondonUnderground) and I met last summer when we happened to be in the same museum at the same time in DC.


----------



## Doodle98

No, not unless you count my friends that I forced on that have only been on once. So yeah, no.


----------



## Fairywings

Nope, not yet


----------



## LondonUnderground

Heather obviously!! Me and Hannah were gonna meet but it didn't work out and I'm still upset about it </3


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Um I saw my BFF Nicole at Disney! Haha we were at magic kingdom at the same time and I screamed, "Nicole!" Because I saw her and we took a pic together. Haha sorry I am random


----------



## disneyanney

I have not.


----------



## Cinderella8

Technically yes, Dani was my friend at school before DISBoards and Noelle is my cousin

But I suppose those don't really count. 

I met a few adults and their kids who were on DISBoards on our 2011 Disney cruise, but that was back when me (and the kids) were too young for an account and just lurked. I haven't ever figured out if they ever joined

I have always wanted to, though!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Nope ): But Hannah lives in Tennessee and I live in NC so once we're in college the chances of us meeting are pretty high lol


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Ummm... my mom


----------



## maps823

No  I would love to meet you guys though


----------



## grandfloluver

No ); I came so close to meeting eimear but I got sick and karma laughed in my face so that didn't work out. It kills me lol we would've been the kitty's litter 

Me and Sarah plan to meet up in the CP at least so I have plans lol


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question! 
What do you think the greatest sports rivalry is?
I am realizing how clueless I am when it comes to sports lol. But, I like the Olympics so I guess I'll say the US Olympic team vs. The Canadian Olympic team, or Russia, or UK lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Well for me and our local area it's Ohio State vs. Michigan

Just in general? Not a clue


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yankees v Red Sox has got to be the biggest rivalry in sports tbh

locally tho I'd say Chapel Hill v Duke


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Around here it's probably Hawkyes vs. Cyclones. Though I'm not too into it.


----------



## maps823

Around here it's the Aggies v. the Longhorns


----------



## niallsprincess

In Georgia it's University of Georgia and Georgia Tech.


----------



## grandfloluver

Well for me in football it's UT and Alabama. In basketball, it's UT and Kentucky


----------



## princessk13

Red Sox Yankees


----------



## LondonUnderground

Red Sox and Yankees ayyyeeeee


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
What's the best selfie you've ever taken? 
um, I like this one, mostly because it was the only one I took and I think it just turned out kind of cool.



Or maybe this one, back when I had the bangs


----------



## goneatwdw

purple!


----------



## Cinderella8

Honestly I don't like ANY of my selfies  On snapchat I just about never take pictures of ME, usually just stuff around me lol


----------



## Fairywings

Anytime I take a selfie, it looks like my eyes are closed, so I don't


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I don't really take selfies either, especially with snap chat. Instead I draw things like this and send it to people. (Hopefully the photo works) 



(Sorry if it's big)


----------



## Doodle98

Too lazy to figure out how to post the pic so here's a link:
http://instagram.com/p/hkCLS-Knjl/
I had just gotten a new build a bear..


----------



## disneyanney

I don't really take selfies.


----------



## maps823

I LOVE this on of me and my cousin I'm on the right


----------



## MickeyisBeast

idec if they're not all selfies, i came up with the question so i can do this lol... 
most of my favorite snapchats are from sporting events


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you want kids? 
Yes, three or four.


----------



## disneyanney

If I get married, yes. Three seems like a good number, but we'll see.


----------



## Doodle98

1-3, yes. But I would like to adopt one of my kids.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yeah, 2-4 kids would be ideal

It just depends tho


----------



## Fairywings

I'm never having children. Or getting married for that matter. I'm just not the kind of person that would be good for that sort of thing.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am not much of a selfie taker bc I am so judgmental on myself so yeah lol but this is my favorite I guess. 

Yeah I want kids. Preferably two. An even number because it's easier to travel and eat and all that with an even number of kids lol


----------



## maps823

Two I've always wanted a boy and a girl


----------



## Cinderella8

Hm... I'm not sure. Maybe one or two. But I would like to adopt


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Yeah! Probably 2. 3 at most.


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
Do you believe in love at first sight? 
Yes, I definitely do.


----------



## Cinderella8

Yeah, I doubt it'll ever happen, but yeah


----------



## Doodle98

I used to. I wish I did, but I really don't see how it can happen.


----------



## Fairywings

Nope. Not at all. I also don't believe in fate, destiny, or that things happen for a reason.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I used to, but now, not so much. Not with me anyway.


----------



## disneyanney

Do I believe in love at first sight? Yes, I do-however, it's more of love off of looks, so it isn't really love. Love is so much more complex than that; you can be absolutely stunning yet still a jerk. I believe in love based off of getting to know the person and falling for their personality and just who they are on the inside. To me, that's the most realistic.


----------



## niallsprincess

Kind of. I don't think that I should because you should know a person's personality and you can't know anything about them after one look. However, one time the first time I saw this boy, I felt like I knew him. After that, we did have something, but it didn't last, so I'm don't think you'd consider that love at first sight. Basically, I don't think it exists because you can't know everything about someone with one glance and that's what the term "love at first sight" displays.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Nope. Not at all. I also don't believe in fate, destiny, or that things happen for a reason.


I agree on the fate-destiny-everything happens for a reason bit

I do think though that if you meet the right person you'll definitely feel that spark


----------



## MickeyisBeast

No. I think it's impossible to love someone at first sight. You're basing your "love" off of their looks. You may be interested in them as soon as you see them, but you know nothing about them, how can you love them? I totally believe in love, I just think you have to actually know things about the person.

As for fate/destiny, I do not believe in that either. Although, I do think certain things happen for a reason, but I won't get into that.


----------



## grandfloluver

I don't believe in love at first sight. More like attraction at first sight. You know if someone sparks your fancy or not. You can tell that. But like to love someone to me is to love their personality too, and if you just see them you don't know it all that well. I do believe in fate and things happening for a reason. I am a firm believer that everything happens for a reason.


----------



## disneygirl520

What is the thing you are the most proud of?
I got a full ride to college (including books) and even have some extra scholarship money.


----------



## Fairywings

I just won first place at my ready writing contest, and I've got a gold medal, so that's what I'm thinking about right now.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Whenever any of my art gets put on display. Every single one of my ceramics pieces got put on display last year.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

My running. And my artwork.


----------



## Cinderella8

This

2011, at our State Fair, my pig got reserve grand champion for his breed. He shoulda won  That dork in the purple is yours truly, holding up my ribbon and banner. The other girl is m sister, and the little girl is the man's daughter. The guy is our pig-showing buddy.






It's kinda cool to find yourself on Google without having FB or Twitter or anything


----------



## disneyanney

Probably that I won a district and school writing contest last year. I'm not extremely outgoing and I love writing, so that was really exciting.


----------



## grandfloluver

Hmm that's so hard because I am proud of a lot of things. I am always really proud of myself when I get compliments on things. Normally it's my artwork, piano playing, or acting chops, but it's something. When I get a mass of compliments, I always feel proud of myself. I am the world's biggest perfectionist, so I never really feel accomplished until someone reassures me I did good.


----------



## littleorangebird

I made it to the finals of a singing competition and only 6 people (including me) made it!


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
What's your first kiss story?
I have never been kissed


----------



## Fairywings

I haven't been kissed either


----------



## disneyanney

I don't date, so I've never been kissed.


----------



## Doodle98

Unless you count a kiss on the cheek I have never been kissed.


----------



## niallsprincess

Most proud of: Making district honor band and being able to audition for all state honor band. Also my artwork- I love getting praise for that.



First kiss story: Haven't been kissed on the lips ever.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

We were hanging out together and it started raining and we kissed in the rain


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Still un-kissed.


----------



## Cinderella8

I am SO immature but I'll be honest

When I first read that question, I said "EWW." XD


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> I am SO immature but I'll be honest
> 
> When I first read that question, I said "EWW." XD



LOL!  and I've never been kissed


----------



## disneygirl520

What is your favorite ice cream flavor?
I have a weird love for peach ice cream. Some places only have it in the summer, but it is my all time favorite.


----------



## niallsprincess

Cookie dough or black raspberry, although black raspberry is very hard to find here.


----------



## Doodle98

I'm allergic to milk (not lactose intolerant, like actually allergic. Like if you put it on my skin I'd break out.) so I can't eat ice cream.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Simply, Vanilla.


----------



## Fairywings

chocolate chip cookie dough


----------



## disneyworld1023

Mint chocolate chip!


----------



## maps823

Mint chocolate chip!


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> I'm allergic to milk (not lactose intolerant, like actually allergic. Like if you put it on my skin I'd break out.) so I can't eat ice cream.



I'm sorry, that's awful.

Probably double fudge brownie.


----------



## littleorangebird

Cookie Dough!


----------



## Cinderella8

Moosetracks or cookie dough


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
Do you get jealous easily? 
Not really, no.


----------



## Cinderella8

Depends on what. I'll get jealous of people, like, moving to Hawaii or something lol but usually not.


----------



## Doodle98

Oh yes. I don't like it, but yes.


----------



## 1elle2

Yes, but not often.


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> Depends on what. I'll get jealous of people, like, moving to Hawaii or something lol but usually not.



Same here one of my best friends moved to Japan in 6th grade and is always going to cool places but other than that not really


----------



## Fairywings

depends on what


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Sometimes I am. Mostly of the "perfect" popular people. But not too often.


----------



## disneyanney

I try not to.


----------



## Orreed

Cookie Dough

Not often


----------



## grandfloluver

Yes. For the most part I do. Sometimes I just don't give a crap, but 90% of the time I get really touchy and jealous about stuff.


----------



## disneygirl520

Are you superstitious?
A little bit


----------



## Doodle98

Nope.


----------



## disneyanney

Not at all.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I try not to get jealous.

And yes. It's hard not to be superstitious when you grow up in a big sports family. If you walk into the room while the Yankees game is on and they do something good while you're in there, my dad will not let you leave. If everyone's watching the game in different rooms and the Yankees win, then next time we all have to watch it in different rooms.


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> Same here one of my best friends moved to Japan in 6th grade and is always going to cool places but other than that not really



Wow! My friend in 4th grade moved to Hawaii, and in 5th grade my other friend moved to the Philippines in a big house with a huge pool.


disneygirl520 said:


> Are you superstitious?
> A little bit



The most superstitious I've ever been is my lucky number being 8. That's it


----------



## Fairywings

The only real superstions I have are saying break a leg because saying good luck in theatre id bad luck and calling MacB The Scottish Play


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Not really


----------



## maps823

I don't really believe in superstitions but I like doing them just for the fun of it (spitting when you see a black cat,making a wish when driving through a yellow light,putting your feet up when you drive past a grave yard so ghost don't get in you, etc.)


----------



## grandfloluver

Oh good gosh yes. I am extremely superstitious. Like probably to the extreme. If my team does good while I am sitting in a certain chair or certain way, I won't move. I will wear the same stuff if something good happens in that outfit. A flower petal got stuck in one of my props in drama last semester and I refused to take it out because I was afraid once I did I would start to do bad. So yes. Superstition rules my life like no other.


----------



## Orreed

A little bit. A take it lite and fun more than seriously.


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question! 
If you could live in any country besides the one you are currently living in, where would you live?
I would live in Finland, mostly because of their incredible education system and how well-paid/respected their teachers are in the community.


----------



## Doodle98

Japan. Because anime.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Probably somewhere in Great Britain because most people would already know English.


----------



## 1elle2

I'm not very superstitious, but I do get a little paranoid from certain TV shows. If I see an angel statue I try not to blink(Doctor Who), old ladies in leather jackets alarm me (Percy Jackson), little stuff like that.

I might live somewhere in Europe, but I don't know about very many places.


----------



## Fairywings

Canada cause its where I'm from and my family is there


----------



## disneyanney

Probably Somewhere in Europe, probably the UK or Switzerland.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Italy because I'm Italian. They have a republic government, the language is so romantic (haha, get it?), the weather is optimal, and it's gorgeous. Plus look wise I would fit right in.


----------



## niallsprincess

Either Germany, because my grandparents are from there-and I'm german and I still have family their and love the culture.

Or Italy, because I'm italian and the language,culture,atmosphere, etc.

Or Australia for the surf, climate and culture.


----------



## Orreed

Australia!


----------



## Cinderella8

Australia. Ocean.


----------



## maps823

I think Canada or Australia would be pretty cool!


----------



## disneygirl520

Have you ever broken a bone? If so, what and how?
I have not.


----------



## Doodle98

My ankle in second grade. I jumped off of some furniture while I sang Kung Fu Fighting.


----------



## grandfloluver

I haven't broken anything. *knocks on wood* I have sprained my ankle a few times and cracked my tail bone, but that's about it.


----------



## disneyanney

My arm twice, and a ton of ankle sprains.


----------



## niallsprincess

I've broken two toes, almost got a stress fracture on the ankle, sprained my ankle six times and sprained my wrist twice.


----------



## Fairywings

Nope


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Broke my right arm (/shoulder) in fifth grade.

Went down one of those huge bouncy slide things the wrong way, flipped in the air, landed on my arm. The air pressure from the slide versus the pressure of me falling down caused my arm to break. Nobody believed it was broken either, they didn't take me to the hospital for a few days. But sure enough I had a huge crack across my upper arm


----------



## maps823

Nope!this is going to sound strange but I've always kinda wanted to have a cast but not break a bone just have a cast so people could sign it! Lol


----------



## GoofyFunyun

No


----------



## littleorangebird

Nope!


----------



## 1elle2

No, but I dislocated my elbow when I was little. I can't remember it though. I've always been pretty careful not to do anything that could get me in the hospital.


----------



## Dramaprincess

Definitely anywhere in Europe and maybe Australia but I would like to visit Brazil....however I probably wouldn't want to live there (not really sure)!! 

And no I haven't broken a bone YET....I have just jinxed it lol


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
Do you paint your nails often? 
Yes, I go through stages when I don't paint them for awhile, but I love painting my nails. I almost never just do a solid color though, here are some of my favorites I have done.


----------



## Doodle98

Not often. It never stays on.


----------



## disneyanney

Next to never.


----------



## niallsprincess

Almost never, because it chips off right away all the time.


----------



## grandfloluver

All the time. Seriously I do nail designs on myself when I'm bored because I hate being bored.


----------



## DisGirlAllie

I always try to have my toes painted (or at least have _some_ colour on them) but polish only lasts about three days on my fingers so I just generally don't bother.


----------



## Orreed

My toe nails are usually painted, especially in the summertime. I never paint my fingernails, but the natural white tip is more noticeable than most peoples.


----------



## Fairywings

I do when it appeals to me. I'm not good at designs so I just have bright, bold or sparky colors.

My favorite polish color I own is this sparkly gold that's really pretty. I also like my pearlescent one, my sparkly aqua and my red (although the red chips A LOT)


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My toenails are always painted in the spring/summer time. My fingernails are pretty much always painted. I'm very OCD about my nails, I can't have them be chipped.


----------



## LondonUnderground

I used to never paint my nails because of having a uniform but now I literally just change the colour every week lol. sometimes I leave them bare though


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I don't always paint my nails, but when I do, they're pretty creative...


----------



## Fairywings

GoofyFunyun said:


> I don't always paint my nails, but when I do, they're pretty creative...



for some reason I thought of the dos equis commercials when I read this lol


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Fairywings said:


> for some reason I thought of the dos equis commercials when I read this lol



lol, that's what I was copying


----------



## disneyworld1023

I usually don't paint my toenails until the summer. I do my fingernails sometimes but not usually, only if there's some kind of special occasion coming up.


----------



## The Villianess

I rarely paint my nails. Sometimes in the summer, I'll get my toes painted at a salon (because I am awful at putting on nail polish) but not often because it's expensive. I'll normally get the color somewhere along the lines of blue, at least unless I want to be adventurous by getting red.


----------



## 1elle2

At my old school, I wasn't allowed to paint my nails. Now, I try to always have them painted, along with my toe nails


----------



## Cinderella8

I never paint mine


----------



## disneygirl520

If you want nail polish to stay longer try using a base coat and a top coat. It really works. 

Today's question-Are you a morning or a night person?
Night, definitely.


----------



## disneyanney

It depends on how tired I am. Mostly morning.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

night


----------



## Doodle98

I'm a tired all the time person. Sometimes night, sometimes morning,


----------



## LondonUnderground

Night


----------



## Fairywings

It depends, usually afternoon or night


----------



## 1elle2

I'm an afternoon person, so none of the above. At night I just want to sleep, and I'm usually pretty drowsy in the morning.


----------



## niallsprincess

Mostly night.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> I'm a tired all the time person. Sometimes night, sometimes morning,



I can relate here on school days...


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Well, I'm defiantly not a morning person, but sometimes I have a hard time sleeping, so more like a late morning person.


----------



## littleorangebird

Night


----------



## grandfloluver

Well I'd say it depends on the day. Sometimes I am definitely a morning person. Sometimes I'm a night person. Just depends. I get tired fairly early at night, so I am more alert during the morning I guess.


----------



## Orreed

I'm not an early bird, 
or a night now, 
but a mid-day Flamingo. 

Yes I'm a goofball lol. 
Afternoon is my favorite, but I'd choose night over morning.


----------



## Cinderella8

Night!


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
What does the last text you received say? What does the last text you sent say?
Received- "if you find those two let me know!!" it's from a friend, we were talking about a study guide.
Sent- "we're still on for Thursday, right?" this was to another friend making sure we still have plans lol

I'm out of questions again! I'd love some more


----------



## Doodle98

Recieved- Skjidsfis imma go sewwwww so ill seeya tomorrrrewwwww

Sent- Swiggity swoo goodbye to you toooo

Me and my friend Maddie are kinda insane. So, yeah.


----------



## Fairywings

Received - for a few of my classes my teachers have mass text reminders, so it was one of those

Sent - "On my way"


----------



## disneyanney

Received: Hahaha  now we have to find you a boyfriend cause you're (insert age here) 

My friend is obsessed with boys, it's a little odd. 

Sent: Are you anywhere near that piano store?


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> Received: Hahaha  now we have to find you a boyfriend cause you're (insert age here)
> 
> My friend is obsessed with boys, it's a little odd.
> 
> Sent: Are you anywhere near that piano store?



Oh my gosh, I have a friend like that. We're not close like we used to be, more for high school than anything else, but she doesn't ask me "are you going to/will you ever get a boyfriend" she asks me "when are you going to get a boyfriend"


----------



## LondonUnderground

received: 'Yesss how funny is it'
sent: 'I'm crying'

Which just about sums myself up


----------



## Orreed

Sent- Both kinds of Pop Tarts

Received- Okay

Mom forgot the groceries list. Exciting stuff lol. The last thing I sent to Andrew yesterday before he had to turn his phone in was. 

Andrew: Im losing my phone good night baby sweet dreams

Me: Goodbye Andrew. I love you. Have a great adventure. 

Andrew: I love you too


----------



## The Villianess

Recieved- See you at school!

Sent- Ok



(I just realized how exciting my conversations are lol.)


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Sent: can you also get some juice Rachel likes?

Received: K

My mom was in the grocery store and for those of you who don't know, I'm Rachel.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Received: I'm going to get a pink bow tie and vest then
Sent: Okay, I need to make sure it matches tho


----------



## The Villianess

disneyanney said:


> Received: Hahaha  now we have to find you a boyfriend cause you're (insert age here)
> 
> My friend is obsessed with boys, it's a little odd.
> 
> Sent: Are you anywhere near that piano store?



My friends either are really desperately trying to get a boyfriend, have a boyfriend, or they absolutely dispise the idea of having a boyfriend. It makes for many uncomfortable and awkward lunch conversations.


----------



## disneyanney

The Villianess said:


> My friends either are really desperately trying to get a boyfriend, have a boyfriend, or they absolutely dispise the idea of having a boyfriend. It makes for many uncomfortable and awkward lunch conversations.



I can only imagine. 
It's just that one friend who's like that for me. She's a nice girl, but she's had some rough times and I think that has to do with it. 
I'm just not interested at the moment, and I haven't heard the others mention the subject.


----------



## 1elle2

Received:Wait so the board killed him?

Me: It was sharp
MJ and Peter kissed, then she felt her lips(she realized that Peter was Spider-Man)

I was explaining to Cindy what happened in the original Spider-Man movie


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:


> My friends either are really desperately trying to get a boyfriend, have a boyfriend, or they absolutely dispise the idea of having a boyfriend. It makes for many uncomfortable and awkward lunch conversations.



lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Received - On the getting to know you, I posted the last two texts above me asking if you were there 

 "it was sharp. " (from Noelle)

Sent -


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Received - On the getting to know you, I posted the last two texts above me asking if you were there  "it was sharp. " (from Noelle)  Sent - dde04 I haven't looked at Getting To Know You yet, I'll get on it (To Noelle)



Lolololololol. Pretty obvious, it was a pointy board


----------



## maps823

Not very interesting but ...

Me: on the bus
Mom: K


----------



## niallsprincess

Received: What'd she do this time?
Sent: punk -.-


----------



## grandfloluver

Well, my most recent text conversation is still ongoing and reveals my exact location sort of so I am going with my other conversation that I had tonight lol 

Received: alright haha
Sent: You know. Shaggy wears that green shirt and red pants. But just as long as you have a pastel colored shirt *your blue v neck cough cough* and some baggyish pants you will be fine lol 

I was telling one of my guy friends what to wear bc we are making a scooby doo video tomorrow because no school lol I was so nonchalant about that v neck let me just throw that out there lol


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Received: ok bye 
My mom was talking to me and then I had to go to class after lunch. 

Sent:
Ok I have to go. Oh cuz Carissa thought u did.

Carissa is my sister, and me and my mom were talking about if we were going to have a showing at our house or not (we r moving to winter garden) ten minutes from WDW.


----------



## disneygirl520

Pen or pencil?
I write in mechanical pencil (.9 lead) for homework, and I write in colored pens for all of my notes.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Depends on the class...
tests/quizzes/assignments I always use a mechanical pencil
Math I have to use a mechanical pencil
If I'm taking notes I like to use a pen


----------



## disneyanney

Mechanical pencils are a little better, but I cannot stand the feel or sound of pencils-I am very sensitive to a lot of things-so definitely pens.


----------



## Doodle98

I love mechanical pencils but I have like none, so I use pen more, but when I have a boring class I use pencil so i can draw.


----------



## Cinderella8

Mechanical pencil (always .7 or .9) for everything. Our school had awful pencil sharpeners, and since I ALWAYS have to be doing something with my hands (I even bring pencils to assemblies, just to have something in my hand) I doodle so much I go through maybe two pencils a day. Mechanicals are way better for me


----------



## Fairywings

Depends on what its for

Pen or mechanical pencil


----------



## LondonUnderground

pen. always
unless it's maths. then I just use hb pencils


----------



## maps823

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Received: ok bye
> My mom was talking to me and then I had to go to class after lunch.
> 
> Sent:
> Ok I have to go. Oh cuz Carissa thought u did.
> 
> Carissa is my sister, and me and my mom were talking about if we were going to have a showing at our house or not (we r moving to winter garden) ten minutes from WDW.



OMG! that is so cool! You could go to Disney World like every day! lol

I use mechanical pencils for just about every thing but I use colored pens for notes sometimes


----------



## niallsprincess

Always a mechanical pencil. I hate the way regular pencils feel and I need a pencil since I draw in school all the time-- when I'm supposed to be doing other things, but pen wouldn't be very useful for that.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I HATE mechanical pencils. So yeah, I don't use those. I normally use dixon pencils for most of my school work. I really only use pen for my Spanish notes.


----------



## grandfloluver

I always use a mechanical pencil unless I am drawing then I have a wide variety of types of pencils I can use, but none are mechanical.


----------



## 1elle2

I like mechanical pencils the best


----------



## Merida DunBroch

I'll use mechanicals for outlining my art and pens for finalization before coloring. Graphite doesn't go well with colored pencils, after all. Generally however I prefer my good ol' standard variety of graphite shades...in the classic wooden style


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you have Netflix?
Yes, and I love it.


----------



## disneyanney

Nope.


----------



## lilkimmyk

Yes, so glad I have it, Orange is the New Black is awesome!


----------



## Cinderella8

Nope, but I want it


----------



## Fairywings

no


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yes
It's my addiction.


----------



## Orreed

Yes  I got it again a few weeks ago. I'm currently watching HIMYM. When I had the free trail in August I watched Doctor Who. I'm not addicted to Netflix, but I enjoy it. I mostly watch on weekends.


----------



## grandfloluver

Nope. Well, I have a year free on my new tv but I have no clue how to use it, so no. I do not have it lol


----------



## maps823

Yes


----------



## GoofyFunyun

no


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you chew gum?
Yes, pretty often.


----------



## niallsprincess

I chew gum whenever its available to me and happens to be a flavor that I like.


----------



## disneyanney

Yes, but not often.


----------



## Fairywings

Sometimes


----------



## Doodle98

Not often.


----------



## Cinderella8

Yes! Sometimes even in school, because as long as we take care of the wrappers and the gum doesn't end up on the bottoms of the desk, we can have gum in my reading class


----------



## grandfloluver

Yes. Two pieces a day on school days. Other days I really don't chew any at all lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I remember in middle school when they wouldn't let us chew gum oh my gosh

I chew gum when I have it. A piece a school day, I guess.


----------



## Orreed

Usually after every meal


----------



## littleorangebird

Yes


----------



## 1elle2

I like gum, but I don't have it often because it might get caught in my braces.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Not really. I used to all the time when my aunt and I were close.


----------



## disneygirl520

What is the craziest/most adventurous thing you've ever done?
Um, I've done a trust fall off a six foot platform, I've zip-lined, I've snorkeled in the ocean, I've swam with stingrays (so scary), and I've ridden the slingshot at our amusement park (that thing they always have people videos on.)


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Umm.. I used to walk/ride my bike down to the bridge that was a mile away. Or walk down to the pond half a mile away. Or ride my four wheeler.. Umm... I went up Pike's Peak in Colorado once. I don't know, those things are not very crazy or anything


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My friends and I did an extreme scavenger hunt two months ago, that was adventurous.

Oh hmm... The craziest thing I've ever done probs can't be shared.


----------



## grandfloluver

Good grief I can't even say probably 

I do many adventurous things. I don't like to do anything that is boring. I drop inflatable monkeys from 15 floors of hotels. I used to go out of town with my friends sometimes without my parents knowing where we were. We just went. And that was always fun. Risky. But fun. Needless to say, I don't do that anymore. 

I do many crazy things. Let's just end it there.


----------



## niallsprincess

Snorkeling in the ocean, my friend and i like to fourwheel as fast as it will go over the bumpiest trails we can find (which once resulted in almost falling off a really tall cliff), and once a few of my friends and I went on an adventure in a forest we have never been in very late at night when it had just finished raining (we didn't notice the deer stands everywhere) and I can say that it was one of the scariest things that I have ever done.


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you wear jewelry? 
I always wear my Mickey Mouse ring, besides that I usually have a necklace on, and sometimes bracelets. I wear more on special occasions.


----------



## Fairywings

Sometimes I wear bracelets, but sometimes they bother me when writing or typing.

Same with rings.

I used to be a big earring person but I never wear them anymore.

I most commonly wear necklaces.

I most often wear my Evenstar, my Ravenclaw necklace, my Kingdom Hearts necklace, my Roxas necklace, my Sora necklace, and a few others, though I have a fair amount of necklaces.


----------



## disneyanney

You're most likely to see me wearing a necklace out of everything, but not often. I have pierced ears, too, but I never wear earrings.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I always have my little silver heart earrings in. Occasionally I'll wear another pair.
And I always wear my ring that my aunt for me for my 16th birthday, it's my birthstone. I haven't not worn it in the two years I've had it.

Sometimes I'll wear a necklace, I never wear bracelets though (unless you count a hair tie I always keep around my wrist lol)


----------



## Cinderella8

I always have earrings in, usually little aquamarine ones. That/s about it lol, the occasional necklace and bracelet


----------



## LondonUnderground

Every time I leave the house I'm wearing my watch, claddagh ring and studs in my ears


----------



## niallsprincess

I haven't worn earrings in a really long time (although, I need to put some in because my holes are about to close up), but I always wear a bunch of random bracelets (not big rubber ones, but fabric friendship bracelets) and I usually have a disney or dolphin or vintage camera necklace on.


----------



## Orreed

I don't have any piercings. (Including ears) I have a nice James Avery tiara necklace I got for my sixteenth birthday I wear often.


----------



## Orreed

I don't have any piercings. (Including ears) I have a nice James Avery tiara necklace I got for my sixteenth birthday I wear often. That's about it. Expect for special events I'll wear jewelry.


----------



## Doodle98

I wear earrings pretty often, but other than that, not really.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I hardly ever wear jewelry, except for my quarter necklace. I've worn it everyday since I've bought it. (Almost 3 years) And on special occasions I wear my zipper or polar bear bracelets.


----------



## grandfloluver

Oh gosh yeah. I love jewelry. I feel so not finished if I'm not wearing jewelry. I always wear a watch and normally wear some sort of bracelet. If I am not wearing a necklace, then it's because the neckline of my shirt has rhinestones all over it so a necklace would be too much. I don't have my ears pierced, but if I did I would probably wear earrings all the time.


----------



## 1elle2

I like to wear earrings (I have my ears double-pierced) and bracelets.


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
Who are the people you text the most?
I text a lot of people when I'm trying to make plans or when I'm asking questions about school, but the people I text the most are probably my mom and my best friend.


----------



## LondonUnderground

My parents and my two best friends


----------



## Fairywings

My parents, my brother, and my best friend


----------



## disneyanney

Generally my mom. If there's a school project, some kids in my classes.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I personally don't like texting. But still, sometimes I need to text people so




like my Window's version of emojis? lol


----------



## niallsprincess

My mom and my three best friends.


----------



## grandfloluver

My two best friends for sure. I text other people from time to time, but not at the rate I text them lol


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

My friends and my mom


----------



## maps823

My mom and my best friend


----------



## Orreed

Definitely Andrew. (Well before he went to bootcamp, no texting aloud.) It was crazy, last month I had over 500 messages. Other than that it's mostly my parents to pick me up or my dad sending a good night text.


----------



## 1elle2

I text Cindy, her little sister, and my BFF (she was on Dis for a while) the most.


----------



## Doodle98

I text my best friends, my parents, and strangely my ex the most.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I hardly ever use my phone. I really only text my mom.


----------



## Cinderella8

Noelle. Definitely. XD

Also my two buddies at school

But mostly Noelle


----------



## disneygirl520

Have you ever dyed/highlighted your hair?
Nope, all natural lol


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Have you ever dyed/highlighted your hair?
> Nope, all natural lol



I like to dye mine red (it's red right now too)


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Nope I love my hair color. Dark brown with natural highlights


----------



## disneyanney

No.


----------



## Doodle98

I want to so bad, but I can't. I have a very rare hair color, and my parents would kill me if I dyed it.


----------



## maps823

I dyed the ends of my hair red with Kool-Aid last spring break and surprisingly it is still in a year later!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

nope


----------



## niallsprincess

I have naturally medium brown hair. I've dyed it blonde twice and really dark brown twice. The last time I dyed it was about six months ago, but I don't plan on dying it again (at least for quite a while.) It basically dried my hair out a lot and gave me dandruff. Although, if I were to dye it again, I'd dye it dark brown again or maybe red.


----------



## Cinderella8

Nope! Naturally weirdly shiny (seriously it's shiny in light it's weird!) and natural blonde-ish highlights


----------



## LondonUnderground

I have mid brown hair but when I was a baby it was totally blonde so 2 summers ago I got 2 shades of blonde highlights put in which I get touched up twice a year because my base colour is still quite light. My mum used to be a hairdresser so she encouraged me to do it lol


----------



## grandfloluver

No I don't dye my hair. I have brown hair, and  sometimes it gets some blonde in it in the summer if I'm out in the sun more than usual. I love my hair color and don't plan to dye it until it gets grey lol


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
What is your favorite genre of music and who is your favorite artist in that genre?
Oh, this is really hard. I like so many different genres, but I'll go with my favorite genre being pop and I love Maroon 5.


----------



## Fairywings

Rock.

I have too many favorite bands to really pick one.....


----------



## disneyanney

Instrumental, and I'm not picky. 
I do love broadway music, too.


----------



## Doodle98

Rock and pop. I loooove Fall Out Boy, Green Day, My Chemical Romance, Pierce the Veil, Black Veil Brides, Skillet, etc. plus disney and other classics.


----------



## LondonUnderground

electronic/house is my fav i'm pretty sure. my favourite artist is disclosure. everything they touch turns to gold


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Currently, due to warmer weather, it's Country. Jake Owen or Hunter Hayes are my favorites


----------



## niallsprincess

I like classic rock and modern/punk rock. I really like Aerosmith, The Police, Def Leppard, The Beatles, The Foo Fighters, etc. But I also like a tiny bit of pop, I suppose. I obviously like One Direction. I also like Five Seconds of Summer (soooo punk rock- note the sarcasm) and Maroon 5.


----------



## grandfloluver

Pop music is definitely my favorite. I don't like too much else. Rap isn't music to me, so I don't like it. But, anyways, my favorite pop artist is lady gaga. I know she's kind of a freak show, but I think she is such a musical genius. Especially behind the piano.


----------



## Cinderella8

I don't know...

It's sorta a tie between pop, rock and rap. I don't listen to rap too much but every once and a while Eminem comes up with a really good song, so...


----------



## littleorangebird

My favorite genre is Country and my favorite artist is Carrie Underwood


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I love country and some pop. My favorite band is One Republic.


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you drink coffee? 
No. I hate the taste no matter how much caramel and vanilla is put in it lol. I love tea though. That's where I get my caffeine.


----------



## Doodle98

I like coffee when it has coffee mate in it. Or cappuccinos. Of iced coffee.


----------



## disneyanney

No, for religious reasons. I also just hate the smell.


----------



## Fairywings

No, my mom's the only coffee drinker in the family.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Straight up coffee, no. Too bitter. But Starbucks coffee, yeah, all the time.

I like to have half a Starbucks iced mocha everyday before school. Sort of necessary when I'm waking up at 5:30.


----------



## niallsprincess

I'm not sure. I tried straight coffee, and I didn't like it and I hate most coffee flavored things, but I haven't really tried any coffee with other things in it, so maybe I'd like something from Starbucks. I should look into this...


----------



## Fairywings

It's odd, I don't like coffee, but I do like Coffee Crisp, it's a Canadian coffee-flavored candy bar


----------



## Orreed

Electronica Pop and Indie Pop I guess is how I'd describe it. 
Owl City will always be my very favorite. 
But right now I'm really digging Lana Del Rey and Lorde.

I do not drink Coffee


----------



## maps823

No and I don't understand how people at my school are drinking Starbucks all the time because I think coffee is gross


----------



## Cinderella8

Caramel mocha lattes...if those count considering I've had *drum roll* one. 

But my mom let me take a drink of her coffee once, I had to spit it out in the sink...


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I don't like the smell and I once tried it at a hotel. It was horrible.


----------



## grandfloluver

I have never tried coffee, so I don't really know. I don't think I'd like it, but honestly I don't really know lol


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question! 
Who is your all time favorite teacher? (or top two)
My all time favorite teacher was actually a student teacher for my US history class my freshman year, he was just amazing, I went to private school all the way through eighth grade and he was one teacher who just made me feel safe and welcome. I cried when he left after first semester, but then he came back as a sub and I was SO happy. He's one of the people who has inspired me to be a teacher, though he doesn't know that. 

P.s. if you haven't yet, will you please take the survey I posted in the thread "help me out?" I'd love a few more responses  thanks to everyone who did it already!


----------



## Cinderella8

My GAT Reading teacher. I still have her- and I'll have her for one more year after this. I've had her as my Reading teacher since 3rd grade. She's super nice, pushes me (without pestering) to be a writer, and gives us candy


----------



## Fairywings

My GT English teacher that I've had for three years straight. He's awesome and his class is awesome.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My APUSH teacher was hands down the best teacher I ever had. The dude's a genius. I have never been so well-prepared for an exam like I was for that one, all because of him.


----------



## 1elle2

My fifth grade teacher. She was the best!!!! She liked yellow and smiley faces, but it never got obnoxious. She was a lot of fun


----------



## GoofyFunyun

My history teacher in 5th grade. She loved Lewis and Clark almost as much as I did and she loved my newspapers I made her. She was _thee_ best.


----------



## disneyanney

My absolute favorite was my 6th grade teacher. She basically helped me to stop underachieving/work to my full potential, as my self confidence wasn't high. Her class was a lot of fun. 

Since then I'd definitely say my GT English teacher. [We're like a family in her class (only 10 kids), so we're open without fear that we'll be embarrassed or that it'll get out somehow] She's very insightful and extremely wise, and thus helps us with any problems we might be having, whether it be understanding why a friend could be acting the way they are or just giving us insights on people in general.


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> My absolute favorite was my 6th grade teacher. She basically helped me to stop underachieving/work to my full potential, as my self confidence wasn't high. Her class was a lot of fun.
> 
> Since then I'd definitely say my GT English teacher. [We're like a family in her class (only 10 kids), so we're open without fear that we'll be embarrassed or that it'll get out somehow] She's very insightful and extremely wise, and thus helps us with any problems we might be having, whether it be understanding why a friend could be acting the way they are or just giving us insights on people in general. The kids are also like me, such as basically having over sensitive senses, so that's another plus.



That's kinda like mine. We have 14 including myself. But I only really felt like it was a family my first year. The past two years just hasn't seemed to have that same connection (there wasn't anyone I didn't like - minus that one guy but most of the time I can forget he's there). I bonded with a few people last year, and I had someone who was already a friend of mine last year, but there were people who annoyed me and it just wasn't the same. It's not the same this year either, again I don't like everyone and I often have the minority opinion so it can leave me emotionally drained at times.


----------



## disneyanney

Fairywings said:


> That's kinda like mine. We have 14 including myself. But I only really felt like it was a family my first year. The past two years just hasn't seemed to have that same connection (there wasn't anyone I didn't like - minus that one guy but most of the time I can forget he's there). I bonded with a few people last year, and I had someone who was already a friend of mine last year, but there were people who annoyed me and it just wasn't the same. It's not the same this year either, again I don't like everyone and I often have the minority opinion so it can leave me emotionally drained at times.



I think our schools do the program the same way for the exception of mine splitting up grades, so it's the same people every year unless someone tests in. And I'm sorry, but I get it. Half the time during discussions I'm the minority, as well.


----------



## Orreed

My English teacher last year was really awesome. She was really zany, fun and kinda took me under her wing.


----------



## grandfloluver

My US history teacher last year. He is so awesome lol well, we never really did much in there. Ever. We did a bunch of projects, which I love because I am a hands on, creative person. My teacher is a football coach, so that explains why we never did much lol but honestly, I did learn quite a bit from that class. He is the one teacher who thinks I hung the stars in the sky. He tells me all the time i will win an academy award one day because I always used to make up these movies and skits to present ideas with, which he absolutely adored. I bring him a cookie about once a month that my dad makes. They are his favorite. I don't even do that for my best friends lol


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

My all time favorite teacher was my eighth grade English teacher. She was really nice and distracted us with stories all the time so then class went by faster!!


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you consider yourself emotional? 
Yes. If I had asked this question a few years back I probably would have said not really, but yes, I am pretty emotional, college does that. I wear my heart on my sleeve and it gets me.


----------



## Doodle98

Oh yes. I'm very emotional. I can cry very easily, I get annoyed and angry easily, and I'm hyper a lot. I'm just mental sometimes (a lot of the time) too. I do a lot of art, which helps me seem more "normal". Also, I have a form of OCD where I get really stressed and nervous, so I think that may be part of it too.


----------



## maps823

Okay so I have 4 I've only really disliked 2 of my teachers EVER but these are my favorite...

My kindergarten teacher i absolutely loved her she was so nice

My 1st and 2nd grade teacher(same person she looped our class) she was so fun and we felt like a big family she always made sure we were taken care of even after we left her class and she moved on to a different school

My 6th grade world cultures teacher was the best we always did fun hands on activities she also made us feel like a family  we always had fun and even made the boring stuff fun

My 6th grade rela(reading/language arts) teacher was amazing she always told us stories about her personal life and she was always happy and in a good mood to be honest i didn't like her as much then as I do now here's one of the stories she told us...

so she was talking about how our backpacks would wipe against the the white board and that honestly we weren't that big and even her with her "big hippo hips" (she said that about her self and she wasn't even over weight or anything) she didn't wipe against the board and since she was talking about her "hippo hips" she decide to tell us about how her husband had bought her a juicer even though she had wanted a camera for Christmas but it was probably better that way because of her "hippo hips" she needed to loose weight anyways

I don't think I'm very emotional I mean I'll cry in a movie or about a book but no really about like every day stuff personally I could care less if some one doesn't like me


----------



## Cinderella8

Ehhhh....kinda

But I'm also an Elsa and will cover it up when I do feel emotional


----------



## Orreed

I am not very emotional at all. My sister is the most emotional person I know and sometimes that causes conflict.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yes. I cry so easily. I cry over sweet things and sad things and basically all things. I just cry a lot I can't help it I get emotional over things.

Yet at the same time I have one of those "I don't care about anything" attitudes.


----------



## disneyanney

It depends. I don't cry a lot-most pain I feel is sort of only internally, I guess-but my day can be ruined by the littlest things. So I'm sensitive but I know how to keep myself calm. This being said, I'm not emotionless.


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> Yes. I cry so easily. I cry over sweet things and sad things and basically all things. I just cry a lot I can't help it I get emotional over things.  Yet at the same time I have one of those "I don't care about anything" attitudes.


Literally same


----------



## Orreed

Orreed said:
			
		

> I am not very emotional at all. My sister is the most emotional person I know and sometimes that causes conflict.



Actually strach that. Dating a Marine recruit makes me super emotional. It's tough. He left for boot camp on 3/2 and I haven't gotten a letter yet. And saying goodbye (Only communication is mail, and he doesn't get out til 5/30) was so emotional and hard. Try to never date military, it stinks. I didn't choose it, kinda just fell hard for him lol. He's worth it but dang it's not easy.


----------



## Fairywings

No, I,m not very emotional. I don't cry unless i'm in severe physicsl pain or depressed. I feel sadness but I can be detached about it. Anger ix the one way I can be emotional visibly, because I can't control my temper


----------



## grandfloluver

Yes and no. I hide my emotions a lot, or at least my crying from everyone because I don't wanna burden anyone. I keep a lot of things to myself. But at the same time, I am a big venter. I love talking about my problems. It makes me feel better. Normally, I try and joke about things To divert them from 100% negativity. It's such a cover up lol I don't like crying, so I rarely do it. Some situations kill me and toy story 3 kills me.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Not really.


----------



## softball chick

disneygirl520 said:


> Do you consider yourself emotional?
> Yes. If I had asked this question a few years back I probably would have said not really, but yes, I am pretty emotional, college does that. I wear my heart on my sleeve and it gets me.



I've noticed the same thing - the older I have gotten, the more emotional I am. I never used to but now the simplest things can make me cry.


----------



## 1elle2

Um... It depends on if I'm in math or not XD Last year I kept having hormone swings, but this year it hasn't happened nearly as much. Getting stressed out in math was the main reason for me to flip out, but this year I'm way calmer.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Yes. Mostly I cry about my Spanish teacher (because she is a b****) and homework in math if I am stuck on a problem forever or if I get a bad grade.


----------



## niallsprincess

My favorite teacher is my Georgia History teacher. He's really funny and he can always make you smile. You'd think that he could never be serious, but if you have a problem or something going on, he's a great person to talk to, because he can flip a switch and go from funny to serious for you. That's the kind of person that I yearn to be too.

I am emotional. I didn't use to be. I used to not care about anything, but not I pretty much cry about anything and everything. I can't explain what happened, really. I guess school's been really stressful, so that makes me cry sometimes, but everything else does too, so...


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
What is your favorite store brand?
Umm, I don't know lol there's this store called Charming Charlie's that has the cutest accessories/hats/purses. I can't go in there unless I have money to spend lol, I love it.


----------



## Fairywings

Ooh, I love Charming Charlie's!

The Disney Store is of course one of my favorites!

I like stuff from American Eagle and Aeropostale as well.

I just got a cute dress from this place called Charlotte Russe yesterday.


----------



## Doodle98

Hot topic, Rue 21 (for jewelry), and Target. Yup. I get most of my clothes at target and hot topic.


----------



## disneyanney

Disney, Kohl's, and I like the sweats from Aeropostale.


----------



## Fairywings

I forgot about Hot Topic, I like them too

And Kohl's.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Target's my all time favorite store, because they have everything.
My favorite clothing stores are Vineyard Vines, F21, and Papaya


----------



## Orreed

Dots is pretty cool. There's a nice variety, a lot of fun accessories and clothes, and good sales.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Topshop for lyyyyyfe


----------



## grandfloluver

This is going to make me sound like a diva 

J Crew 
Lilly Pulitzer 
Tory Burch 
And if I am a good girl and have earned it..Burberry. I am more of a Burberry admirer though lol


----------



## 1elle2

I like Justice and Disney


----------



## littleorangebird

American Eagle
Forever 21
Charlotte Russe
Kohls 
Target
Pink
Hollister
Old Navy 

I love shopping!!


----------



## lilkimmyk

Kohls
Target


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Um.. I don't know, I don't really care for shopping. I like some stuff from Maurice's. Kohls is good too.


----------



## The Villianess

I used to really like Aeropostale, but now I kind of don't as much. I mean, I still like some of the shirts, but I just don't go in there often. Hollister is an okay store, though I mostly go in there for the jackets. I guess I'd probably choose Gap, because the clothes are something I can be comfortable in.


----------



## The Villianess

Forgot about American Eagle! Also, I like Abercrombie for jackets.


----------



## niallsprincess

Forever 21, Target, Old Navy, Hollister, Charlotte Russe, and Delia's


----------



## disneygirl520

(have I asked this question?)
Do you like horror movies? 
Nope, not at all. I am such a wimp, I NEVER watch them.


----------



## Fairywings

No.

End of story.


----------



## maps823

Kohls,Macy's,Target and Forever 21

No I don't like horror movies I never have I get scared too easily at stuff like that I was scared of Gremlins


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yes! My friends and I like to have scary movie nights, which always ends up with all ~10 of us on top of each other screaming and hiding under blankets.


----------



## Orreed

I don't like scary movies.


----------



## littleorangebird

No! I get easily scared at stuff like that.


----------



## Cinderella8

Disney and Justice

I never really watch them, but I can handle them


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

No! I watched the call and I was scared to death! I was shaking and it wasn't even that scary!


----------



## niallsprincess

Mostly not, I especially hate anything that has to do with anything paranormal, like things about ghosts. I couldn't sleep for a week after Paranormal Activity 2!  But there are some things I like. The Woman in Black was okay. Child's Play and Texas Chainsaw Massacre were fine too. Mostly, it's a no-go, though.


----------



## disneyanney

No, they scare me. I always thought it interesting that we like things that make us nervous.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Nope no nooooooope naaa no
there's nothing I hate more than horror films omg


----------



## grandfloluver

LondonUnderground said:


> Nope no nooooooope naaa no there's nothing I hate more than horror films omg



This


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Nah


----------



## The Villianess

I can't handle most horror movies. I don't mind seeing blood or anything, but I've never really liked the idea of watching them. Scary movies on a whole could either be totally creepy or really boring, so I'd rather settle for an action movie.


----------



## minnielexa

Me 2


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question! 
What is your worst subject in school?
Hmm, it's between history and English. But I'd have to say history.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Science, I hate science. I would say math since my two worst grades are in math, but both times I had the same horrible teacher and I've done very well in all my other math classes so I'll still go with science.


----------



## Cinderella8

Grade-wise? My 92.31 in gym

I'm a nerd


----------



## disneyanney

I'm pretty much good at everything except for chemistry, although I don't like Spanish much.


----------



## littleorangebird

Science and Math


----------



## Fairywings

Physics and Precal


----------



## Doodle98

Social studies and Trig


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Well, i have always done horrible in science until this year. I HATED science! My worst grade is science because I failed a Quiz. I have a 79 but I just got a 100 on a quiz today so my grade is going to go up


----------



## maps823

my two lowest grades are in science and Spanish because we had test that only had like 15 questions and I did bad on those but those have both been brought up to 91 now


----------



## niallsprincess

Anything that involves math, even though I'm in honors math.


----------



## Orreed

Spanish. I am TERRIBLE at it. Thank goodness it's my last year.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Well the worst grade I have is in Science, but Spanish is WAY worse. I HATE it


----------



## grandfloluver

Biology. I hated that class with a burning passion. It's been my worst grade. My only B in school. My teacher sucked nonetheless, but I still wasn't good at it regardless.


----------



## disneygirl520

Due to the fact that I missed it yesterday lol
Do you do anything special on St. Patrick's day?
Not really. I worked all night, but I made sure to wear a green ponytail holder in my hair.


----------



## disneyanney

No, half the time I don't wear green, either.


----------



## Doodle98

I'm super duper Irish, so I wore shamrock earrings. That's enough.


----------



## niallsprincess

Corn beef and cabbage for dinner, but that's it. And, I don't even like cabbage.


----------



## Fairywings

I had green on my belt, but didn't do anything else.

I actually know a Patrick though.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Nope. Didn't wear green either.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Not usually but I'm half irish so my dad's fam is irish and we always get cards and shamrock to pin on our clothes and stuff every year which is nice. I painted my nails green and I wore a green jumper from f21 with my shamrock necklace. yay ireland


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Not really. Yesterday I wore a green striped shirt and didn't even realize it was St. Patty's till I got to school.


----------



## Orreed

We usually eat corn beef and cabbage, but I had rehearsal. I wore green. It's a simple but fun day. I'm a forth Irish.


----------



## grandfloluver

Yes I wore a green shirt. I don't own hardly any green, so it was a struggle to find something, but I finally did lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Nope, not really.


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
Do you (honestly) like giving or receiving gifts better?
I honestly like giving gifts better. I love finding just the right thing and seeing reactions.


----------



## disneyanney

I'm a little bit awkward with receiving gifts-I don't like all the attention, but I still appreciate them-so definitely giving gifts. I also just like finding the perfect thing.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Of course I love getting gifts, but I'd rather give gifts. I love when I find the perfect gift for someone and then see how much they appreciate it when I give it to them.


----------



## maps823

I love getting gifts but I love giving them even more I love going to the store and thinking to myself "This is perfect for..."


----------



## Fairywings

It depends on the person and time of year, I'm very particular like that, for example some people I just don't ever know what to give.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> I'm a little bit awkward with receiving gifts-I don't like all the attention, but I still appreciate them-so definitely giving gifts. I also just like finding the perfect thing.



Agreed


----------



## GoofyFunyun

If I find a good gift for someone, I like to see their facial expressions. I never know how to act when I get a gift so it's a little awkward.


----------



## grandfloluver

I love both. They are both good in their own ways. I get so excited giving people things I know they will love or that I made for them. It makes me so happy. It makes me just as excited as getting something myself. A feeling of accomplishment is a good term for it


----------



## niallsprincess

I can agree that receiving gifts makes me feel a little awkward. I don't enjoy all the attention. I absolutely LOVE shopping and giving gifts to other people. The reactions are the best part! I love making people happy so much!


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you have a laptop?
Yeah, I bought a touchscreen 11 inch Asus laptop for myself. I love it when it cooperates.


----------



## Cinderella8

Yes, a gray Dell, but my older sister may be taking it to college, 'cause she broke (she insists it wasn't her...) her laptop, it won't even turn on

Anyways, my laptop was my grandma's, she had no clue how to work it (that was her excuse  ) so she gave it to me


----------



## disneyanney

No


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yep. Bought in 8th grade with my own money. 4 years later and it makes me want to throw it out the window. It shuts itself off constantly and makes random scary noises...
Luckily I'll be getting a new laptop this summer before I start college.


----------



## Fairywings

No


----------



## niallsprincess

Yes! Grandparents gave me quite a large amount of money, so I bought a macbook air laptop. Works very nicely.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Well, mostly yes. I have a school laptop strictly for school prepossess only. I get to take it home and stuff, but I have to turn it in for summer vacation. It has a few sites that are blocked though.


----------



## Orreed

I wish. I may buy one soon! I have a tablet which is great for Skype, Netflix and YouTube. But I want a laptop for easier Google Docs and most importantly League of Legends.


----------



## littleorangebird

Yes I have a lenovo thinkpad


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
Do you use snap chat?
No, I do not.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I have one, but I hardly use it since my ipod isn't connected to the school's wifi.


----------



## grandfloluver

Not really. I have one, but I'm not that avid with it anymore. When I first got it, I used it all the time. Now it just kinda sits there. I get bored with it I think


----------



## Fairywings

No


----------



## Cinderella8

Yep! Use it lots


----------



## Doodle98

Nnnope


----------



## maps823

Yes I got a laptop in 3rd grade (I'm an only child) but I never used it because I mean what is a 3rd grader going to do on a laptop so my mom uses it and for my birthday last August i got a Windows laptop and I LOVE it!

No I don't have a Snap Chat


----------



## disneyanney

No, I don't do a lot of social media outside the Dis.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yep I have snapchat but I really only snapchat like three people and one of them is Eimear, who always sends the best ones.


----------



## LondonUnderground

I have a dell xps laptop and ya I use snapchat a lot lol


----------



## Orreed

Nope


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I have a snapchat. When I first got it I used it, but now it just is on my phone.


----------



## disneygirl520

How did your parents pick your name?
I asked my mom and she didn't really have a reason other than the fact that they just liked the name lol, I know that my dad liked the name Hannah but they decided to go with Heather.


----------



## Doodle98

My parents heard the song Aubrey and loved the name. So I'm named after a song.

(And Aubrey was her name, 
A not so very ordinary girl or name. 
But who's to blame? 
For a love that wouldn't bloom 
For the hearts that never played in tune. 
Like a lovely melody that everyone can sing, 
Take away the words that rhyme it doesn't mean a thing. 

And Aubrey was her name. 
We tripped the light and danced together to the moon, 
But where was June. 
No it never came around. 
If it did it never made a sound, 
Maybe I was absent or was listening to fast, 
Catching all the words, but then the meaning going past, 

But God I miss the girl, 
And I'd go a thousand times around the world just to be 
Closer to her than to me. 

And Aubrey was her name, 
I never knew her, but I loved her just the same, 
I loved her name. 
Wish that I had found the way 
And the reasons that would make her stay. 
I have learned to lead a life apart from all the rest. 
If I can't have the one I want, I'll do without the best. 

But how I miss the girl 
And I'd go a million times around the world just to say 
She had been mine for a day.)


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My mom just really liked the name Sarah. I know they considered other names, I'm pretty sure Megan was the other big contender.
My middle name is my grandmother's name. I feel bad when I say I don't like it, but I don't and I can't help it. I love my first name though, I couldn't imagine it not being my name.


----------



## disneyanney

I keep asking my parents, trying to convince them there's some cool story behind my name lol. Nope. They just picked one they liked.


----------



## Fairywings

I was supposed to be a boy actually (well, technically they never knew what I was supposed to be but they assumed I was a boy because my older brother is (obviously) a boy), and they were thinking either Perry or Cole, but then my dad's cousin used Cole, and there's a thing in my dad's family about never using the same name, so then I was Perry. But then I turned out to be a girl, so the name I have is the name they had saved in case I was a girl.

So if I write a book and the main character is like the boy version of myself, I'm going to name him Perry.

My middle name, Leah, is the name of my mom's (dead) sister. Sad story, Leah died on the operating table when she was six, so the story goes.


----------



## Cinderella8

Well, my Uncle Christopher passed away either 4 or 5 months before I was born, I believe it was in a car accident (I never bring it up, and have never thought to ask) so I was named Christina. My middle name, Mary, is after a relative of my mom's, but I can't really remember

But I'm often called Pudge (after the baseball player) and Cina (cee-nuh),  I called myself that when I was too young to pronounce my name


----------



## Orreed

Mom wanted something classic and Olivia was also a family name. Unlucky for now Olivia is one of the most popular names in the five and under category lol. Rosalind is my godfather's name.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Aww this is so sad. My name is Baylee. My parents knew I was a girl, so they never thought of "boy" names. I knew Baylee is a boy name so they spelled my name b-a-y-l-e-e and my middle name is rose. Rose is the middle of my great grandma. Her name before she got married was Barbara Rose Benoit, and we have the same initials and Idk what I'd do without my name. I have never not liked it! <3


----------



## grandfloluver

I know my mom wanted to name me Hannah after Hannah from the bible because of her strength, and she was her favorite female in the bible. My dad decided my middle name, which is Taryn. I really like that because it's different. I'm not really sure why he decided that, besides the fact that he just liked it.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

My parents wanted to be original and came up with Rachel. But that ended up being one of the most popular girl names of that year. There are 4 Rachels in my choir class (The class is only about 80).

And with my middle name, I don't think there was a point besides the fact that I was born in Autumn.


----------



## niallsprincess

My parents named me Peyton because my mom was at a park one day, a few months before I was born. She sat down on a bench next to a lady that had a newborn baby in a stroller with her. The baby's name was Peyton and my mom absolutely loved that name. So, that's where my name came from.


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
Do you have a tumblr?
I do, but I never use it lol, I don't even really remember what I called it. 
I need more questions everyone!


----------



## Fairywings

No


----------



## disneyanney

Nope


----------



## Cinderella8

Noper


----------



## LondonUnderground

ya


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Si


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Nah


----------



## grandfloluver

Yesh I do


----------



## maps823

My first name (Madison) is literally the only name my dad liked the story goes like this...so my dad was getting ready for work and my mom was reading through a baby name book and when she got to Madison my dad was like "That sound good." so my mom went on to the next name and my dad was like " I said that one was nice." so that's my name!
my middle name is Anna-Pearl the middle names of my mom's biological mom that passed away when she was 2 and her step mom that raised her

No I don't have a Tumblr


----------



## Orreed

No


----------



## disneygirl520

What is the hardest decision you've ever made?
Either choosing between performing in Hamlet or going to Baltimore (I was in the play) or when I decided to stay at home for college even though people (who had no business caring) gave me a lot of grief for it.


----------



## Cinderella8

Probably quitting basketball.

It wasn't difficult for the actual decision, exactly, but I was getting so pressured both ways...


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Idk honestly!


----------



## Fairywings

I've made plenty of hard decisions


----------



## disneyanney

Let's see...well, probably the one I'm in the midst of making now, which is whether or not to transfer schools.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Uh, well.. Probably deciding what the hardest decision i've ever made is.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I recently made a really difficult decision. Well, actually it wasn't really difficult at all, it was just a really huge decision so


----------



## grandfloluver

I'd say choosing my college. That decision was a tough one for me considering the circumstances. I am not thrilled with the thoughts of leaving home, but I know i will need to do it eventually. And if I don't like it, then I will just come back to college at home. That works too lol


----------



## disneygirl520

Did/do you get an allowance?
Nope, never lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Never had, never will XD


----------



## Orreed

The hardest decision was dating and not breaking up with Andrew. Dating long distance and boot camp is really hard, but he's worth it. 

Kinda. I did chores for extracurriculars.


----------



## Orreed

Ideas
Sorry if some have already been done, it's been going on for a while lol. 
1. Favorite Elective?
2. Bring or buy school lunch?
3. First crush?
4. Do you want to do a foreign exchange program during college?
5. Favorite airline?
6. Monorail or Boat to MK?
7. Favorite tv channel?
8. Tea, Coffee, Both, or neither?
9. Going to any banquets? 
10. If so have a dress? What does it look like?
11. Have you been to Universal? 
13. Do you paint your nails?
14. Have you or thought about dying or hair? If so what color?
15. Favorite style of architecture?


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed said:


> Ideas
> Sorry if some have already been done, it's been going on for a while lol.
> 1. Favorite Elective?
> 2. Bring or buy school lunch?
> 3. First crush?
> 4. Do you want to do a foreign exchange program during college?
> 5. Favorite airline?
> 6. Monorail or Boat to MK?
> 7. Favorite tv channel?
> 8. Tea, Coffee, Both, or neither?
> 9. Going to any banquets?
> 10. If so have a dress? What does it look like?
> 11. Have you been to Universal?
> 13. Do you paint your nails?
> 14. Have you or thought about dying or hair? If so what color?
> 15. Favorite style of architecture?



Thanks! Some of these have been done but I'll use the rest


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Yes, I get an allowance.
$10 every two weeks 
(So pretty much $5 a week)


----------



## MickeyisBeast

No. I do a lot chores and do well in school, and in return my parents pay for my gas, car insurance, and all other car related things. I also drive both my brothers to/from school as well as my cousin, so me driving is sort of a necessity.


----------



## disneyanney

A long time ago I did, but it was never consistent.


----------



## Reflections of Earth

I have a handful of times, but it never became a routine thing.


----------



## Fairywings

Theoretically, I grt a six dollar sllowance, but its an interesting situation


----------



## niallsprincess

I used to when I was little, but I have long grown out of that. Now I get paid by each individual job/chore that I do. I have to admit that it is a better way to moderate what I do, but I definitely make a lot less now- can't say that I'm pleased about that.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Yeah. It used to be $1.25 a week but its grown a little since then.


----------



## Orreed

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Thanks! Some of these have been done but I'll use the rest



No problem


----------



## grandfloluver

I did like when I was 12 or so for about two weeks and that ended fairly quick. I wast money hungry back, so it really wasn't much motivation for me to work around the house anyways lol


----------



## maps823

I was supposed to start doing chores and getting an allowance but...honestly I was too lazy to do my chores regularly


----------



## Talukdar

My favorite color is black. Most of the shirts and jeans of mine are blacks.


----------



## Lil Figment

I love playing Soccer. It is my favorite sport.


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question!
What is your favorite elective?
Probably art. But not this art history they made me take in college. I'm not the most artistically inclined person, but with instruction I can make some pretty cool things.


----------



## Orreed

Audio Video Production


----------



## Cinderella8

Art! We have very few electives at our school, but it's still no contest, it's my favorite subject.


----------



## Fairywings

Theatre


----------



## disneyanney

Home Ec is the only one I'm taking. We don't have next to no choices.


----------



## maps823

Art and cooking but next year in high school there will be a lot more electives so my favorites may change...


----------



## niallsprincess

Art and Band! (If band counts-- it's an elective for us here)


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Art. Can't single it down to just one art class I've taken, I love them all; Ceramics, Painting, Art History, Art I, Ceramics II, Art II, the list goes on and on.


----------



## Lil Figment

I am home schooled so my favorite elective is what would be for my P.E. credit. I take swimming lessons for my P.E. credit.


----------



## disneyanney

niallsprincess said:


> Art and Band! (If band counts-- it's an elective for us here)



It does. Band is an elective in most schools as far as I know.


----------



## grandfloluver

Art or theatre. I love both. I love painting and acting so much omg but I am in art appreciation as a college credit right now and that class is do torturous I just about cry thinking about going in there. It's the pits. I love doing art, I just don't appreciate it lol


----------



## littleorangebird

Theatre


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Probably Choir, only because we learn nothing in art classes at our school.


----------



## Reflections of Earth

Food and Fitness


----------



## Qmaz246

I'd have to say Webdesign, but mainly because I'm not counting Video Game Design as an elective.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Media tech! In K-12 I had regular computer class but my teacher was horrible during 7&8. Now I am in ninth and I love media tech!!!


----------



## disneygirl520

What is your least favorite chore?
Vacuuming. I'm terrible at it lol.


----------



## Cinderella8

Helping my little sis study for spelling. Which I'm doing right now.

We both have zero patience, so..


----------



## Lil Figment

Dusting-I hate it.


----------



## Fairywings

Vacuuming. It's so loud...


----------



## Orreed

Pulling Weeds


----------



## Qmaz246

Folding.......It takes sooooooo long


----------



## disneyanney

Cleaning the bathroom


----------



## niallsprincess

Folding!


----------



## littleorangebird

Cleaning the Bathroom and Dusting


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I actually don't mind cleaning so much, heck, cleaning is my job. But I guess dusting, just because it takes the longest. I also don't like having to pick up rocks.


----------



## Reflections of Earth

Cleaning the bathroom.


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question! 
Do you pack or buy your school lunches?
I buy, simply because I'm lazy.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm a senior in high school and my mom still makes my lunches lol


----------



## Cinderella8

I buy lunch every day


----------



## Reflections of Earth

I bring my own lunch everyday because cafeteria food at my school is pretty gross.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

My least favorite chore is hanging up my laundry. My mom packs my lunch everyday and the only time I get cafeteria food is when there is cheeseburger or chicken rings


----------



## Fairywings

I bring everyday


----------



## niallsprincess

Last year, I bought my lunch everyday. However, as the lunches got progressively worse, I began packing my lunch. I don't know if you'd exactly call it a lunch. I am lazy so it usually only consists of manderin oranges, a granola bar and some oreos.


----------



## Orreed

I buy. My cafeteria's food actually isn't bad in my opinion.


----------



## disneyanney

I pack


----------



## littleorangebird

It really depends but I buy lunch most of the time


----------



## grandfloluver

Oh gosh I have packed my lunch since pre school. I used to eat cafeteria food in elementary, but I have never ate in the cafeteria since then. It's disgusting lol


----------



## GoofyFunyun

littleorangebird said:


> It really depends but I buy lunch most of the time



^ yep ^


----------



## disneygirl520

What is your favorite day of the week?
Wednesdays lol, I don't have class and I usually don't work. Plus some of my favorite shows play on Mondays and Tuesdays, so on Wednesdays I get to watch all of them.


----------



## Orreed

Saturday! I love weekends.


----------



## Doodle98

Saturday! No homework day!


----------



## Fairywings

Saturday!

Pretty much same reasons as above


----------



## disneyanney

Friday! 
The weekend's still ahead and I have piano.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Hmm. I like Sundays because Once Upon a Time is on, but I also like Saturdays because I get to sleep in.


----------



## maps823

I pack my lunch

My favorite day of the week is Thursday we have late arrival at school and it means it's almost the weekend!


----------



## niallsprincess

Friday. No solo and ensemble, usually no homework and a weekend ahead of me.


----------



## Cinderella8

Thursdays or Fridays. Every Thursday is FCA and Fridays are... well... Fridays.


----------



## Reflections of Earth

Saturdays! Being able to sleep in is the best.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Fridays. I actually enjoy going to school, but I also enjoy being able to stay up late and go out knowing I'll be able to sleep in the next morning.


----------



## grandfloluver

Saturday! Whether I am relaxing or out and about, it's always my favorite day.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Monday and Saturday. Monday because my favorite show the fosters comes on, and Friday because It's the weekend!


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question! 
Who was your first crush?
This guy at my church when I was probably in like the fourth grade. We were in the Christmas program and at one point he had to come up on the bleachers and I made sure people scooted over so he would have room, he leaned over and whispered "thanks Heather," and that was enough to make my little girl heart decide I "loved" him lol, now he's away at college and not exactly a guy I'd ever date lol


----------



## Orreed

There was this boy in second grade. Poor kid. I'd chase him around the playground and kissed his chest lol.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

To be honest, I was never interested in guys when I was little. I was just a girl who lived in the country that was never around. I still don't have any crush. Most of the guys at my school are jerks and I wouldn't want to really date any of them. But hey, I'm only a freshman in high school.


----------



## disneyanney

I've never been interested.


----------



## Fairywings

Never been interested.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

This is perfect bc I just found my elementary school diary yesterday and omg




I actually just saw him the other day at a baseball game. He was on the other team and goodness gracious he grew up to be insanely attractive.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Friday is my fav because I don't mind going to school and then I have ballet which I love. Plus Friday is curry and tv night in my house which is fab, and then I know I get to lie in the next day. Hallelujah

My first crush was when I was like 7 and there was this boy in my class who I thought was cute and me and my friend used to talk about it on the phone omg. He's actually quite good looking still now lol


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I'm a freshman. So last year I dated this boy Sam and he wasn't exactly cute but I just asked him out because we were alike. I got made fun of for dating someone "ugly". I broke up with him on valentines day last year. I didn't realize it until later on that day  ugh you don't know how bad it felt. 

This year I like someone but I already tried asking him out in September but he said no so...yeah.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

And now he moved to Texas and I always feel the guilt of him moving because I broke up with him


----------



## littleorangebird

My first crush was this boy in Kindergarten. I actually saw he recently and....yeah he did not turn out to be very attractive.


----------



## Qmaz246

First crush was on this girl in 5th grade........was told it would never happen by this other girl...who ironically became the next subject of my crush-life. Well, right now, me and the first girl, are........working on an english project together.....


----------



## grandfloluver

Hmm my first crush was in fourth grade. All I remember is that the only times we ever "flirted" was at recess because we were both in my mom's class and I wasn't about to do that in front of her lol he was blonde headed and blue eyed. He is still pretty cute. Not as appealing to me as he was in fourth grade though.


----------



## niallsprincess

My first crush was in second grade. Fortunately for me, he liked me too. I don't know, I guess you could say we were "together"- as serious as second graders  could possibly be  He went to a different school in forth grade, but I still see him all the time for band things. We talked when I was at district honor band last weekend. Yes, he is immensely attractive now. Proud of my second grade self.


----------



## disneygirl520

Sorry guys, I was think I posted one today. 
Going off of yesterday's I'm going to go with, a Sarah question!
Do you have a current crush?
Yeah, I get crushes too easily lol


----------



## Doodle98

My first crush was when I was really little, a boy named Xander.

I don't exactly have a crush. There are some guys I'd date if they asked me, but I'm done with obsessing over stuff like that.


----------



## Cinderella8

COOTIES!!!!! XD

But seriously, I've had one small crush, but I'm kinda over it now


----------



## Qmaz246

Yeah, I got tons, but they're all crushes. None too much _in love_ with.


----------



## disneyanney

Again, no.


----------



## Orreed

Well I think it's past the crush stage but my boyfriend 
He still does give me butterflies tho


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Nah


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> My first crush was when I was really little, a boy named Xander.
> 
> I don't exactly have a crush. There are some guys I'd date if they asked me, but I'm done with obsessing over stuff like that.



Wow I didn't know Xander was actually a name I've seen  it in the past two books I've read and just assumed it was a made up name

And yes I do have a current crush


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I mean I guess you could call it a crush, idk the exact definition of a crush... if the two of you are actually together is it still considered a crush? We've been an item for a long time and he still makes me really happy.


----------



## Fairywings

No, I don't have a crush


----------



## LondonUnderground

ya. he's so social. like a lord. a social lord.


----------



## niallsprincess

Yes. One's a huge socialite (to the extent where it annoys me). And I'm convinced that the other one is a sociopath who I probably shouldn't be around.


----------



## disneygirl520

Have you/are you doing anything for April Fools?
Not really. They've been making this big deal for weeks about giving out free sweatshirts at school and that was an April Fools joke, they had this huge line and boxes on the table and then the boxes were empty. Lol, it was funny, but only because I wasn't in line.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

disneygirl520 said:


> Have you/are you doing anything for April Fools? Not really. They've been making this big deal for weeks about giving out free sweatshirts at school and that was an April Fools joke, they had this huge line and boxes on the table and then the boxes were empty. Lol, it was funny, but only because I wasn't in line.



Haha that's funny. No, I don't do anything. I was gonna make up something to fool my mom but I couldn't think of anything


----------



## grandfloluver

About the crush thing, yes I quite have one. It is a typical thing for me to have one. He's a very musical, urban, snazzy and hilariously beautiful guy. Oh how it tugs on those heart strings 

Well, my April fools plans have included me staying bed half the day and taking a nap. That has been the highlight of my day because I'm sick


----------



## MickeyisBeast

We found out our prom theme today and it's really weird so everyone's saying "this better be an April Fools joke" but it's not lol.


----------



## Ismo

disneygirl520 said:


> Have you/are you doing anything for April Fools?
> Not really. They've been making this big deal for weeks about giving out free sweatshirts at school and that was an April Fools joke, they had this huge line and boxes on the table and then the boxes were empty. Lol, it was funny, but only because I wasn't in line.



No April Fools for me.  I'm way too gullible so I try to avoid people today


----------



## disneyanney

No


----------



## Qmaz246

No....I always try to start one too late, but need to start earlier.


----------



## Fairywings

No, it doesnt really mean much to me.

Although I have a HP tear the day off kind of calendar and they didn't use a picture of the twins. Doing it wrong.


----------



## Orreed

Not really


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> No, it doesnt really mean much to me.
> 
> Although I have a HP tear the day off kind of calendar and they didn't use a picture of the twins. Doing it wrong.



How could they!? 
I was even telling my dad earlier how it was their birthday.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Have you/are you doing anything for April Fools?
> Not really. They've been making this big deal for weeks about giving out free sweatshirts at school and that was an April Fools joke, they had this huge line and boxes on the table and then the boxes were empty. Lol, it was funny, but only because I wasn't in line.



Weeeell...

One of my classmates got shaving cream in her hand and when the science teacher walked in she got him in the face with shaving cream

I dared one of my friends to put a little rubber snake on my SS teacher's desk. She did it XD

I personally didn't do anything, but I got pranks all day long


----------



## GoofyFunyun

No, but I heard or lots of people doing things to their siblings. Like numbing cream on toothbrushes. And food coloring in toothbrushes. And Saran Wrap in doors..


----------



## MickeyisBeast

GoofyFunyun said:


> No, but I heard or lots of people doing things to their siblings. Like numbing cream on toothbrushes. And food coloring in toothbrushes. And Saran Wrap in doors..



Years ago for April Fools I put soap on my brothers' toothbrushes and their reactions made my entire life. It was totally worth getting in trouble for.


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question!
Do you plan on doing a foreign exchange program in college?
I _may_ go to Europe for my senior capstone but I can't decide. I also may do the Disney College Program.

Yesterday I ended up with streamers across my room door, a giant duck stuffed animal in my bathroom and plastic play food in my pillow.


----------



## grandfloluver

Um no. I couldn't handle the lack of American, calorie infested food. I plan on doing the Disney College Program, though


----------



## disneyanney

No, I'd get too homesick.

I do plan on doing the DCP.


----------



## Orreed

I definitely want to study abroad in Europe and do the Disney College Program. Those two things are what I'm most excited for about college lol.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

No! I get homesick pretty easily.


----------



## niallsprincess

No, no. I can get extremely lonely within the course of an hour. I always have to be around people that I know or I'll go crazy! Plan on doing DCP, though.


----------



## Qmaz246

Maybe, I'm taking German now, and have had two separate exchange students stay at my house. I might visit them in College, but probably not through exchange.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Na not exchange. I've been speaking French for 14 years but I'd love to study abroad anyway


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question! 
What are you looking forward to most right now?
Um, I'm definitely looking forward to Disney and seeing La Nouba. But things that are closer I'm looking toward to seeing the high school play, my best friend coming home, and going to camp with the church kids.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> Do you plan on doing a foreign exchange program in college?
> I may go to Europe for my senior capstone but I can't decide. I also may do the Disney College Program.
> 
> Yesterday I ended up with streamers across my room door, a giant duck stuffed animal in my bathroom and plastic play food in my pillow.


I'd be terrified. No trips for me. Unless there with Noelle  XD


disneygirl520 said:


> Sarah question!
> What are you looking forward to most right now?
> Um, I'm definitely looking forward to Disney and seeing La Nouba. But things that are closer I'm looking toward to seeing the high school play, my best friend coming home, and going to camp with the church kids.



Summer, movies (Captain America and Spider-Man) and 'cause I'm a nerd, the release of a Slugterra special in the US


----------



## MickeyisBeast

No not an exchange program. I'd LOVE to study abroad in Italy though.

I'm most looking forward to prom, which is in 9 days. Or graduation/senior week/summer which is in two months.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

To Disney World in June of course! 

But right now I can't wait for our first track meet. It was suppost to be today, but got cancelled due to thunderstorms. So now I have to wait till Tuesday.


----------



## LondonUnderground

The end of exams and my confirmation ahhhh


----------



## LondonUnderground

Oh and my ballet lessons of course and I'm going to start tap and modern again so I'm excited for that.


----------



## disneyanney

We've talked about a possible Disney trip within the next year, but nothing's set.
As of right now, I'm so excited to get out of school.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Moving to winter garden Florida, ten miles from home! (Wink wink) in June!  and my bday in June!


----------



## Orreed

Andrew graduating Marine Boot Camp! 57 days 
I'm also really looking foward to summer and senior showcase auditions.


----------



## Qmaz246

Hm, well, I'm looking forward to my Junior class disney trip, and to blow off the suggested itinerary. Hahahahaha! Other than that, I can't wait for after May 15th, which is when my APUSH test is. After that I can relax because we do literally nothing in that class afterwards.


----------



## littleorangebird

I'm looking forward to spring break, auditions for 2 musicals i'm going to be in, and SUMMER!


----------



## grandfloluver

I am looking forward to summer, but specifically my Disney trip, hanging out with my friends, the 1D concert, having a non cheerleader life, and just relaxing


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you ever go camping? 
Yes. Pretty often. We camp in a trailer and will be camping at Fort Wilderness this summer.


----------



## Qmaz246

Who gets to choose the questions? And Yes, I'm a boy scout, so we usually go on a camping trip once a month.


----------



## disneygirl520

Qmaz246 said:


> Who gets to choose the questions? And Yes, I'm a boy scout, so we usually go on a camping trip once a month.



I post the question each day, if you have a question you want asked send me a PM and I'll ask it for you


----------



## GoofyFunyun

We used to with my aunt. We'd horseback ride and everything. But she kind of.. um.. disowned her family, so yeah, we don't go camping anymore. Besides church camp in August.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Do you ever go camping?
> Yes. Pretty often. We camp in a trailer and will be camping at Fort Wilderness this summer.



I've been to Ice Camp once, it was a church camp, but I'm not sure it counts as camping, we didn't have a campfire or tents or anything, but we did have cabins


----------



## MickeyisBeast

We have property in the NC mountains but we don't go camping because we stay in the cabin. Although I did go camping once when I was a girl scout in Kindergarten and I was indifferent to it.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Lol na
I've been properly camping like 3 times and 2 of those were for my duke of Edinburgh award lol I'm a brownie leader and we take the brownies to a residential place rather than camping


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I have with my Girl Scouts once. Idk if I really enjoyed it or not. Funny story in the middle of the night, a girl who I was rooming cabins with, savannah, screamed only because there was a tick In her leg! Haha I get sidetracked, but yeah I've been camping once


----------



## disneyanney

Twice, but not by choice. I really don't like camping.


----------



## Doodle98

I go camping for girl scouts, then once every year for my best friend Maddie's family reunion. I know lots of her relatives and it's really fun.


----------



## grandfloluver

Oh gosh no. Never. I am not nature's or the wilderness' biggest fan. I wouldn't survive a day out there. The closest I've ever been to camping was staying at the Grand Californian Resort at Disneyland. And that has nothing to do with camping, but it has a rustic theme. That's the closest I will ever get, probably.


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> Do you plan on doing a foreign exchange program in college?
> I _may_ go to Europe for my senior capstone but I can't decide. I also may do the Disney College Program.
> 
> Yesterday I ended up with streamers across my room door, a giant duck stuffed animal in my bathroom and plastic play food in my pillow.



I've considered it, but it's not a realistic consideration



disneygirl520 said:


> Sarah question!
> What are you looking forward to most right now?
> Um, I'm definitely looking forward to Disney and seeing La Nouba. But things that are closer I'm looking toward to seeing the high school play, my best friend coming home, and going to camp with the church kids.



Captain America tomorrow



disneygirl520 said:


> Do you ever go camping?
> Yes. Pretty often. We camp in a trailer and will be camping at Fort Wilderness this summer.



I've been once or twice but I'm not a fan of camping.


----------



## niallsprincess

Definitely looking forward to Disney World. Other than not, not looking forward to aaaanyyyything.

I have NEVER been camping. I almost went once, but then got uninvited. I'd love to go, though!


----------



## Orreed

A few times in a cabin, but never in a tent. I enjoy it and would like to do in more


----------



## disneygirl520

So on my way to work I realized I never posted a question, and now I just got home. But here you go! 
Orreed question! 
What is your favorite airline?
I don't really have an answer for this, I've only flown twice. Once when I was too little to remember and then two years ago to Germany, but that was with my church group so I didn't get a say in the airline or anything. I don't even remember who we flew with lol


----------



## Orreed

*Virgin America!! *
We usually fly American because 90% of the flights from my airport are American but we got a better deal with Virgin America. Wow, Virgin America is a great airline. Checking in there is cool music. On the plane there is mood lighting. In every seat there's a TV with a touchscreen where you can flip through TV channels, pay for movies, games, and order food. The safety video was funny too. Woah, I sound like an advertisement lol. I just really like Virgin America.


----------



## Doodle98

We normally fly with Southwest, but Jet Blue has to be my favorite. TVs, reclining seats, and biscotti's. Doesn't get better than that. We've only driven once.


----------



## 11thgirl

YOU LIKE SOUL EATER I LOVE SOUL EATER KJHGHJKLKJH


----------



## LondonUnderground

British airways, aer lingus or jetblue


----------



## 11thgirl

You like soul eater jhgfghjkhg me too


----------



## Doodle98

11thgirl said:


> You like soul eater jhgfghjkhg me too



Okay, I officially love you XD I cosplayed as Crona and it was so fun


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> So on my way to work I realized I never posted a question, and now I just got home. But here you go!
> Orreed question!
> What is your favorite airline?
> I don't really have an answer for this, I've only flown twice. Once when I was too little to remember and then two years ago to Germany, but that was with my church group so I didn't get a say in the airline or anything. I don't even remember who we flew with lol



Never flown before


----------



## Fairywings

I don't really have a favorite


----------



## niallsprincess

I've... I've never been... on a plane...


----------



## disneyanney

We used to live really far away from the World, so we flew a lot. Southwest.


----------



## 1elle2

I don't know, I've only flown a few times. I can't remember what the companies are called


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Idk... I didn't know having a favorite airline was a thing lol.


----------



## Orreed

Maybe the question should be changed to Favorite or The airline you most frequently fly lol.


----------



## 11thgirl

sweet lol do you have a google+ account?


----------



## Doodle98

11thgirl said:


> sweet lol do you have a google+ account?



Me? I do not.


----------



## Qmaz246

Airlines? Too expensive, We just drive everywhere.


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question! 
What is your birthstone?
I was born in May, so my birthstone is emerald. I love it.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Zircon and turquoise


----------



## Fairywings

I am December, so it's Zircon/Turqouise/Tanzanite


----------



## Doodle98

Tourmaline and opal. I have an October birthday.


----------



## disneyanney

Amethyst


----------



## MickeyisBeast

January birthday, so garnet. Really pretty dark red color.


----------



## grandfloluver

disneygirl520 said:


> Sarah question! What is your birthstone? I was born in May, so my birthstone is emerald. I love it.



Mine is too! Good ole emerald. I used to absolutely despise it, but it is growing on me lol


----------



## GoofyFunyun

We always take Southwest, so I guess that's my favorite? 

My birthstone is sapphire.


----------



## niallsprincess

Opal and tourmaline. October baby.


----------



## Orreed

Aquamarine ★ March


----------



## Qmaz246

Orreed said:


> Aquamarine ★ March



>......< Ditto


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you listen to the radio? 
Yes, but really only when I'm driving.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Yes, when I'm driving and on Spotify when I'm bored.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yep, always when I'm driving. I have two favorite radio stations, one is a county radio station and one is a normal-pop station. 

I also listen to Pandora whenever I'm home.


----------



## Cinderella8

Yes, only when I'm in the car though


----------



## disneyanney

Not often


----------



## Fairywings

I use Pandora or iheatradio


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Yes my favorites are 106.5 I think and 99.7


----------



## niallsprincess

Yes! I listen to 97.1 Classic Rock all the time. Other than that, I listen to Pandora sometimes (only when I can't enjoy what's on my phone, though).


----------



## LondonUnderground

Always and always radio one


----------



## grandfloluver

Yeah I listen to my Sirius radio. I normally listen to hits 1 or I will occasionally listen to radio Disney. I flip between both during each other's commercials or if I don't like a song


----------



## Orreed

Qmaz246 said:


> >......< Ditto



Oh yeah *Fist Pump*



disneygirl520 said:


> Do you listen to the radio?
> Yes, but really only when I'm driving.



I use Pandora around the house, and use actual radio in the car. It's not music but I got a two month trail of Google Music where you can get unlimited albums on mobile and I use that a lot.


----------



## Qmaz246

Orreed said:


> Oh yeah *Fist Pump*



Is this fist pump for the reference, or the coincidence?


----------



## Orreed

Qmaz246 said:


> Is this fist pump for the reference, or the coincidence?



Coincidence lol
I just really like my horoscope.


----------



## Qmaz246

Orreed said:


> Coincidence lol
> I just really like my horoscope.



Oh, I thought you knew what Ditto was....


----------



## Orreed

Qmaz246 said:


> Oh, I thought you knew what Ditto was....



I know what ditto means but is it a reference?


----------



## Qmaz246

.................


Ditto is #132 Pokemon that has only one natural move called Transform, that transforms Ditto into the opposing Pokemon. Rumors say its a scientific experiment went wrong in the attempt to clone Mew.


----------



## 1elle2

I don't listen to the radio much at all. I usually listen to a bunch of Disney songs (I have a disk with a bunch if different songs) and Phantom of the Opera on my phone mostly.


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question! 
Do you take the monorail or the boat to Magic Kingdom?
We take always take the boat, from Fort Wilderness.


----------



## Qmaz246

Depends. If we're getting to the parks for Rope Drop, usually the Boat, because of the crowds. Otherwise I prefer the Monorail.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

It all depends on where we're staying... if the question is which is my favorite, then the monorail. We usually stay at a monorail resort so hence the monorail lol. And I really don't like taking the boat, just not a fan


----------



## littleorangebird

We usually take the monorail, but if it is down or we have to get to the park for rope drop or a reservation, we take the boat....even though I prefer the monorail!


----------



## disneyanney

Always the monorail, or our car.
But technically, you have to take one or the other to get to MK. You can only get as far as the TTC with cars and buses.


----------



## LondonUnderground

The bus #alternative #hipster #yachtclublife


----------



## Fairywings

Depends. Most of the time we stay at the Wilderness Lodge, so boat


----------



## Orreed

Boat if we're parking or when we stayed at the Wilderness
Bus when we're at a non Magic Kingdom area resort.


----------



## niallsprincess

.


----------



## niallsprincess

LondonUnderground said:


> The bus #alternative #hipster #yachtclublife



I'm with you on this one.  Typically, we take the bus from Port Orleans Riverside.


----------



## grandfloluver

We stay at the grand Floridian, so the monorail. On the way back from the MK to the GF, we take the boat. Much faster than the entire loop around the resorts.


----------



## maps823

niallsprincess said:


> I'm with you on this one.  Typically, we take the bus from Port Orleans Riverside.



Same here we pretty much always stay at POR but the past few times we have gone we stayed at Caribbean Beach


----------



## Cinderella8

The bus! We stay at All Star resorts so monorails ad boats aren't the most convenient options.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The bus. But if I hade to choose between the boat or monorail, I would choose monorail


----------



## Doodle98

We've been staying at Contemporary the past few years, so it has been monorail or walking for us.


----------



## Caseheidi

I love the boat, at least for our first MK day of each trip. There is nothing like standing at the rail watching the castle come closer. I like to savor the moment and watch the faces of the children who are so excited in that special moment,


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
What I'd your Zodiac sign?
Dog


----------



## Doodle98

Tiger


----------



## 1elle2

Snake I think. Lol, I sound evil


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Libra


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I meant like zodiac star sign thing being the month you were born in not the chinese calendar year lol

So I'm a Capricorn.


----------



## Doodle98

In that case, Scorpio


----------



## disneygirl520

MickeyisBeast said:


> I meant like zodiac star sign thing being the month you were born in not the chinese calendar year lol
> 
> So I'm a Capricorn.



Lol oops. Mistranslation. 
I'm a Taurus.


----------



## niallsprincess

Libra


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Monorail!!!!!! 

*please stand clear of the doors! Por favor manténgase alejado de las puertas!!!*

Gemini<3


----------



## Fairywings

Sagittaurus, the Archer


----------



## disneyanney

I honestly have no idea what that is


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneyanney said:


> I honestly have no idea what that is



http://www.psychicguild.com/horoscopes_explained.php


----------



## Orreed

Pisces!


----------



## grandfloluver

Gemini 
I am so obsessed with mine and horoscopes omg


----------



## disneyanney

Ooh, thanks for that. Pisces.


----------



## Cinderella8

Leo, and apparently the element is fire and it talks about being a star and stuff..opposite of me


----------



## maps823

Virgo or a Leo some horoscopes say I'm a Virgo and others say I'm a Leo because my birthday is on August 23 but I think I'm more of a Virgo


----------



## LondonUnderground

Sagittarius


----------



## Qmaz246

Aries.....Fire.....Mars......Leadership.....>This is totally Me!<


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you like/watch reality shows? 
YES. I get really into competition type reality shows, I also watch some dating shows, and some other ones.


----------



## disneyanney

I don't really watch TV, but I do watch movies sometimes.


----------



## Fairywings

I don't really watch tv either, just a few shows.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Yes! Dance moms!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yep, I used to like Dance Moms before Kelly left. I love Keeping Up With the Kardashians tho


----------



## LondonUnderground

Dance moms and keeping up with the kardashians omg yes.


----------



## maps823

Yes Survivor, The Biggest Loser, Amazing Race etc.


----------



## niallsprincess

Yes!! Dance Moms is my jam. Most of The Real Housewives except for Orange County, Celebrity Wifeswap, _sometimes_ the Bachelor or Bachelorette (but, not currently), and Cheer Perfection. Cheer Perfection is also my jam. I know it's ridiculous, but that's kind of why I like it.


----------



## Orreed

I used to watch Amazing Race and Survivor. Even though I don't watch Amazing Race anymore I really want to be in it!!


----------



## Caseheidi

I love the reality competition shows. American Idol, Survivor, Project Runway, Top Chef. Many of them.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Nah, our TV provider doesn't include many reality shows anyway, so I've just never started watching any.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Do you like/watch reality shows?
> YES. I get really into competition type reality shows, I also watch some dating shows, and some other ones.



Nope! Cartoons all the way!


----------



## 1elle2

No. Never really been into them. I like Doctor Who though


----------



## Qmaz246

The Only show i'd watch is Cake Boss. Other than that I watch Doctor Who, Warehouse 13, Agents of Shield, Mindgames, Believe, and a show on Hulu called Misfits


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question! 
What is your favorite TV channel?
I don't have cable, I'm all about watching shows online, but my favorite would be CBS.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I don't have one. I like TLC a lot. The CW has TVD aka my favorite show. MTV and ABC are classics.

Oh, also love the YES Network, it's all Yankees all the time.


----------



## Fairywings

I don't really have a favorite channel


----------



## niallsprincess

Probably ABC Family. Only watch MTV for a little bit of music and Teen Wolf. Don't watch a lot of TV, but I'd still say ABC.


----------



## grandfloluver

My reality shows: dance moms. Duck dynasty. My strange obsession. 

My favorite channel, well, I don't really have one. I like abc family when they show Disney movies. I really like the dumb stuff on TLC. that channel can get entertaining lol


----------



## Orreed

This is really bad considering I made the question but I don't really have one lol  I'm currently only watching three shows. HIMYM (CBS), Community (NBC), and Glee (Fox). I finished it but Doctor Who (BBC) is my favorite show ever. I guess since Doctor Who is my favorite BBC shall be my favorite channel for gifting me a glorious show.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

ABC and ABC Family I guess. I mostly watch Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D., Once Upon a Time, The Middle, and Modern Family.


----------



## Cinderella8

Disney XD of course  But other than that...um... ABC, probably


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I watch Disney, abc family, and tlc most of the time


----------



## LondonUnderground

BBC, ITV, E, lifetime for dance moms, the food network, mtv


----------



## Orreed

If you'd like more questions here are some  

1. Favorite pair of shoes?
2. If you were a Youtuber what would you vlog about? 
3. What kind of guy do you usually crush on?
4. Do you like waterparks? 
5. Favorite Easter candy?
6. If you went to NYC where'd be the first place you'd go? 
7. Favorite shop at WDW? 
8. Do you want pets when you grow up? 
9. Favorite Asian Dish? 
10. Where do you think your end up living when you grow up? 
11. Favorite game at an acrade? 
12. Favorite quality about yourself? 
13. Have you been to the ocean?


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed said:


> If you'd like more questions here are some
> 
> 1. Favorite pair of shoes?
> 2. If you were a Youtuber what would you vlog about?
> 3. What kind of guy do you usually crush on?
> 4. Do you like waterparks?
> 5. Favorite Easter candy?
> 6. If you went to NYC where'd be the first place you'd go?
> 7. Favorite shop at WDW?
> 8. Do you want pets when you grow up?
> 9. Favorite Asian Dish?
> 10. Where do you think your end up living when you grow up?
> 11. Favorite game at an acrade?
> 12. Favorite quality about yourself?
> 13. Have you been to the ocean?



Could you please send these to me in a PM so I can keep track


----------



## Orreed

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Could you please send these to me in a PM so I can keep track



Sure thing


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question! 
Do you want to get married? If so at what age is your ideal age to get married?
Yes, I definitely want to get married. I've always wanted to get married right out of college so like 22ish, but due to my current relationship status that's seeming less feasible lol


----------



## Fairywings

No, no wedding for me. Romance is not for me, it's not in my future.


----------



## Doodle98

Of corse, probably around 25-30.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Yes. I think 23 or 24 is a good age


----------



## LondonUnderground

Omg yesssss but I have no idea when


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yep! Sometime in my 20s


----------



## Orreed

I think so. I don't really have a timeline of when other than it has to be after college. I'd like to wait a few years after that tho I think. I'm in no rush.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Yes! (Bc I also want to have kids), but I don't have a boyfriend and I'm moving this summer so maybe I'll find a guy in Florida...


----------



## disneyanney

I would like to, but if I don't have the opportunity I'll make do. If I do, I'd prefer to marry younger rather than older.


----------



## niallsprincess

I'd love to get married. Probably between the ages of 23-25. Ideally, anyways. I doubt I'll be lucky enough for it to happen that early, though.


----------



## jessidoll

I guess I can see myself getting married in my mid-twenties.


----------



## grandfloluver

Yes I would love to get married. I wanna say my late 20s but that's just a guess


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you have a bucket list? If so what's on it?
I do have a bucket list (just in my mind, I don't actually have it written down), but I have to keep adding things because I keep finishing things. I want to bungee jump, parachute, go in a hot air balloon, and ride in a helicopter, I want to see the Blue Man Group, and I also want to go to Disney for each of their seasons. Things I have already accomplished from my list are going rock climbing, going zip-lining, seeing Cirque Du Soleil, going white water rafting, and about a week ago I accomplished another when I donated my hair


----------



## Orreed

That's awesome you cut your hair for charity. I did that a few years ago. I have a simple theatre bucket list. 
1. Get a lead
2. Get a microphone role
3. Be a princess and wear a pretty dress. 
I completed the second two. Hoping for a lead before I graduation. 
Don't really have a bucket list for the real-world, but rather goals and things I'd like to accomplish. I'll put some on the top of my head now. 
1. Do the DCP
2. Go parasailing
3. Get into a good college
4. Pet a penguin


----------



## LondonUnderground

I don't have a specific bucket list but there are things I'd like to do like get en pointe in ballet, run the London marathon, go back to Scandinavia, live in a different country, be in another dancing show, go to see disclosure again, go and see a ballet at the royal opera house, visit New York and the like


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I don't have a bucket list but of course there are things I want to do
-See a World Series game at Yankee Stadium
-Go to Sicily, Italy
-Get a good job
-Work in Disney at some point in my life
-Give blood (can't do this until a. I gain more weight b. get over my fear of needles and blood)

Get into my #1 school used to be on bucket list but I achieved that one so


----------



## niallsprincess

Don't have one written down, but I guess I've always had one in my mind.
~Run in Run or Dye (the color run)
~Ride in a hot air balloon
~Travel to a different country (Preferably Germany or Italy first, where both sets of my grandparents are from
~Kiss a dolphin (dolphins are my life)
~Help at least three charities in big ways
~Do the DCP
~Go zip lining
~Go scuba diving
~Go hang gliding (even though I'd probably die)
~And learn to surf. Tried this before. Didn't end well for me. I'll save the gory details.
Have already accomplished:
~Made it to the Georgia Aquarium
~Hiked all of Stone Mountain
~That's it. I haven't done much with my life so far. This is embarrassing.


----------



## grandfloluver

I've never made one up, but some things on it would be 
-do the DCP
-buy a grand piano
-have a summer romance 
-become well-known for something 
-write a song 
-have a Disney trip with a MNSSHP and MVMCP all in one


----------



## Fairywings

Some random things, not the entire list - 

*Finish books
*Get published
*Write a really good song (I've got a couple with some okay lyrics, but I want to come up with like some really good lyrics)
*Write a movie script
*Write a real play and not a joke/for laughs play
*Get a lead role (come on Senior year!)


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I don't make bucket lists. I can't even really think of something I want to get done... Make it to state track one day? Yeah, I'll go with that


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question!
Tea, coffee, both, or neither?
Tea


----------



## Doodle98

Both!


----------



## Orreed

Neither


----------



## Fairywings

Neither


----------



## disneyanney

Neither


----------



## MickeyisBeast

iced coffee. iced/sweet tea.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Neither because I'm a bad British person. Tea is nasty. It's watery herbs with milk like why


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Raspberry tea is the best! But I hate any other kind of tea. And coffee is just gross.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Sarah question!
> Do you want to get married? If so at what age is your ideal age to get married?l


Yes, maybe mid-twenties? I'm not sure.


disneygirl520 said:


> Do you have a bucket list? If so what's on it?


Yes!
-Get a book published
-Go to Fiji
-Work at Disney
-Work at a church camp (there's one at the next state over)
-Go to a tropical rain forest
-Swim with a dolphin
-Go to England
-See a solar eclipse
-Go to college

I've never made on actually on paper, that's just what I could think of


disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> Tea, coffee, both, or neither?
> Tea


Neither!


----------



## Qmaz246

Iced Tea please


----------



## niallsprincess

Neither. I like the smell of coffee, but not any I've ever tried. Oh, and I absolutely hate any type of tea. Iced tea, herbal tea, green tea, etc.


----------



## maps823

Tea all the way,any kind!


----------



## grandfloluver

Eew neither


----------



## littleorangebird

tea


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Neither. I don't even drink soda!


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you carry a purse? If so what does it look like? 
I do. This is the one I'm carrying now. I got it at a craft fair and I love it because it's different.


----------



## disneyanney

No.


----------



## Fairywings

I have an aqua/teal bag that has pockets and stuff and looks like an adventurer's bag, which was what appealed to me in the first place.


----------



## Cinderella8

Not usually, just because I never really go anywhere. I really only carry around my phone, earbuds, and chapstick. My mom has all my money


----------



## Orreed

A have a few. The one I use the most is a brown with black accents/ Nine West cross body. I also use a small black backpack and a glittery black crossbody cell phone case.


----------



## LondonUnderground

The two main bags I use are my small black cross body bag from topshop or if I need to take a lot of stuff somewhere I use my longchamp le pliage bag but I usually have my phone, money, keys, railcard, Oyster card, tissues, earphones and sometimes a bottle of water. raise the roof kids


----------



## Qmaz246

No......its a satchel.....


----------



## niallsprincess

I used to never carry anything with me because bags would always fall off my shoulder and I was fed up with that. However, I have a lot of stuff to carry with me now when I go places and my mom won't carry it for me in her purse anymore.
So, yes. I do. I carry a leather teal(ish) purse. It has a vintage look to it which is what I like. My brother's girlfriend gave it to me and I think I like it for that reason too. But, if I really want something that will stay over my shoulder (like when hiking) I carry a Kermit the Frog cross shoulder bag so it won't slide off. The Kermit bag has been very loyal. I've had it for years and years while I've only had the purse for some number of months.


----------



## grandfloluver

Yes. I change purses quite often depending on the season or my mood. The one I am carrying right now is one of the Disney cross body Vera Bradley bags. It's super cute. I have the matching wallet, too. So that like doubles the cuteness factor.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Only when I drive. It's denim with a red and blue striped strap.


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question! 
Do you have any banquets coming up? If so do you have an outfit? What does it look like?
Nope.


----------



## Cinderella8

Nope. I have a formal coming up, but that's it


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Yes. I have a key club end of the year banquet if you know what key club is. Idk what I'm wearing...nothing fancy


----------



## disneyanney

I have a band banquet for my brother.


----------



## Fairywings

No.


----------



## Orreed

Theatre Banquet in June!
I don't have a dress yet.


----------



## maps823

grandfloluver said:


> Yes. I change purses quite often depending on the season or my mood. The one I am carrying right now is one of the Disney cross body Vera Bradley bags. It's super cute. I have the matching wallet, too. So that like doubles the cuteness factor.



OMG me too! I have the pink one and the black wallet

I have an 8th grade coronation ball coming up I don't really want to go I'm secretly hoping I have something else to do on that day so I don't have to go


----------



## Minnie Chloe

I have my 8th Grade homeschool banquet/dance coming up in May. School ends on May 30th for me. I can't wait.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

nah


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Minnie Chloe said:


> I have my 8th Grade homeschool banquet/dance coming up in May. School ends on May 30th for me. I can't wait.



Omg I had the best time ever at mine. I plays bingo most of the time instead of dancing. Have fun!


----------



## Qmaz246

Technically, its a banquet, but I'm not going to dress up for it. I have Swimming Banquet, Drama Banquet, and something for German Honor Society, so i might dress up for that.


----------



## disneygirl520

Have you ever been in a wedding? 

I was a flower girl in my Uncle's wedding. I think I was about five.


----------



## niallsprincess

I've never been to a wedding. I was supposed to go on Saturday but something came up at my dad's job, so now we can't go to that. Hopefully I'll get to go to one in a few months or so, as I believe that my brother is going to propose to his girlfriend today.


----------



## Orreed

I went to my cousins wedding when I was in 4th grade. It was in Cambridge Massachusetts (Across the river from Boston) and it was lovely. I hope to go to another soon.


----------



## Fairywings

I've been to one or two. I might have another in August and definitely one next spring.


----------



## disneyanney

I went to my aunt's a few years back.


----------



## LondonUnderground

I was a bridesmaid for my aunt when I was a baby and I went to my cousin's wedding back in 2007 and it was like the best day ever


----------



## grandfloluver

I have been in one wedding. It was a college cheerleader that kinda took me under her wing. I was in third grade and I was kinda of like the flower girl that wasn't the flower girl. I rang a handbell before she came out. It was fun!


----------



## Cinderella8

I was flower girl in two weddings when I was younger. It's funny 'cause now I despise the bride of one of them.


----------



## Reflections of Earth

I haven't been in a wedding yet. Hopefully in a few years!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I was in my aunty Stephanie's wedding.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I've been to plenty of weddings lately.

I was the flower girl in my aunts wedding when I was about 2. And I was a gift carrier at another aunt's wedding in 2007 I think.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> Do you carry a purse? If so what does it look like?



I have a cross body that I use sometimes. I hate carrying purses, that's why I like my cross body, it's a purse without having to carry it.



disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> Do you have any banquets coming up? If so do you have an outfit? What does it look like?
> Nope.



No...



disneygirl520 said:


> Have you ever been in a wedding?
> 
> I was a flower girl in my Uncle's wedding. I think I was about five.



I was a flower girl in my Aunt's wedding. I was maybe 2 years old? I didn't want to walk down the aisle. My mom had to walk down with me. I still get slack because of this.

I went to a family member's wedding in New York a few months ago, I wasn't in it, but it was AMAZING. I want my wedding to be just like this one. It was crazy beautiful. Northern weddings are a lot better than Southern weddings.


----------



## disneygirl520

I've actually been to kind of a lot of weddings because of my dad lol

Orreed question! 
Have you ever been to Universal?
No


----------



## Fairywings

The Islands of Adventure park at Universal but not the Universal park (IoS has WWoHP)


----------



## niallsprincess

Yes! I went on a band trip last year! Loved seeing Harry Potter World. Went to both Islands of Adventure and Universal. It wasn't as great as Disney World, and I'd only like to go again if I could go with the band again (and unfortunately that won't be happening). I miss it!  Wish I would've taken more pictures. We had so much fun together.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Yeah a few times. I remember this ride where you climb up this net and it leads you to a water slide where you don't have to get in your bathing suit. Is that still there? Does anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## disneyanney

I did just for a day for Harry Potter. It was - wow. I actually got picked for the Ollivanders presentation, which was cloud 9.
I'm not into Superheroes or anything else there, and, frankly, the rest of it was so much less magical than Disney.


----------



## Cinderella8

We go for a day, only for Harry Potter and Marvel Island


----------



## Orreed

I have been to IOA and US, I love them both! Disney will always reign as the best but I adore Universal too.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Yeah but in 2007 lol


----------



## grandfloluver

Never been. I am not a Harry potter fan, so I don't think I would enjoy it as much as most. I'd just be better off saving my money for more Disney trips


----------



## GoofyFunyun

No


----------



## maps823

I've only been to one wedding when I was like 6 or 7

I've been to Universal once when I was 3 so I don't really remember it


----------



## Reflections of Earth

I went to Universal twice when I was around 1 and 3.


----------



## disneygirl520

Have you/are you going to dye Easter eggs? 
We just finished dyeing ours.


----------



## Doodle98

Dyed em yesterday!


----------



## Cinderella8

We're doing ours Sunday night


----------



## MickeyisBeast

No, I'm working today and all day tomorrow so I have no time to ):


----------



## Orreed

We just finished ours too!


----------



## Fairywings

We don't dye eggs. We're weird like that.


----------



## Qmaz246

Nah, not artistic enough.......


----------



## LondonUnderground

I have never even heard of dyeing eggs before, that's so weird omg


----------



## The Villianess

I have been to Universal once and the Islands of Adventure as well, both of those were fun but it lacked the magic I feel whenever I enter a Disney Park. 

I am not dyeing eggs this year, mostly because I don't have the time and I find it tediously dull. I feel like it's been a busy time of the year, so I wouldn't have done it even if we were.


----------



## grandfloluver

I haven't dyed eggs in years ); I miss it! I used to love doing that so much. So fun!


----------



## niallsprincess

I'm going to tomorrow morning after I help my mom cook the dinner


----------



## GoofyFunyun

We might tomorrow, but there's no "for sure" or anything that we'll do it at all this year.


----------



## maps823

We just did ours about an hour ago


----------



## Reflections of Earth

We haven't dyed eggs in years, either.  I miss it!


----------



## disneygirl520

Happy Easter!!
What did you do today for Easter?
Well, we went to the sunrise service at my church (7:00 am), then we came home and found our Easter baskets, I actually found mine pretty quick this year lol, then we went to a family friend's house for lunch and hanging out. Besides that we just played some video games that we got, ate lots of candy, and I drank WAY too much pop (I gave it up for lent) lol.


----------



## Fairywings

I got my basket and hunted for chocolate eggs


----------



## Orreed

I found my basket and eggs. Rest of the day I'm just chilling and eating too much candy


----------



## niallsprincess

Found my basket, dyed eggs, helped mom make dinner, grandparents and the soon to be sister in law came over for Easter dinner and now we're just chilling.


----------



## maps823

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Happy Easter!!
> What did you do today for Easter?
> Well, we went to the sunrise service at my church (7:00 am), then we came home and found our Easter baskets, I actually found mine pretty quick this year lol, then we went to a family friend's house for lunch and hanging out. Besides that we just played some video games that we got, ate lots of candy, and I drank WAY too much pop (I gave it up for lent) lol.



I gave up soda for lent too! 

I didn't really do much today I got up and found my Easter eggs then went to mass.After mass we were supposed to go see Heaven Is For Real but I was pretty tired so I skept until like five! lol After dinner we watched Signed,Sealed and Delivered, Believe and Crisis


----------



## LondonUnderground

Went to mass, came home and watched Netflix, fam friends came over for a while, watched more Netflix (lol) ate Sunday lunch with my family and then it was Easter egg time yayyy


----------



## disneyanney

We found our baskets, went to church, and then ate with some friends of ours.


----------



## Cinderella8

Well, we did a sort of hunt at Noelle's house. Our baskets were hidden around the house, and we had to follow a trail of string to get to them. Then, we hunted for eggs in the house. Then when me and Noelle's Nana and aunt came, we hunted for them outside.

When we left for our house, we had MORE eggs in our living room.

Then when my sister got home from softball we dyed out eggs. My fingers are still a little blue...


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Well the Easter bunny came, gave me 20 bucks and some chocolate, then I had to go to work. My manager actually let me go 4 hours early and so I rushed home, changed, and drove all the way to my aunt's so I could be with my family.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Woke up, went through my Easter basket, played on my computer, ate lunch, played on my computer, did an Easter egg hunt, ate dinner, watched the amazing race, and then the power went out because of a fire in the next town over so I didn't go to bed until 12:10! What an easter


----------



## grandfloluver

Went to church, ate a fantastic lunch at my mamaw's, we had family time, I went home, and then went back to church to listen to some singing


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question! 
Have you ever thought of dying your hair? If so what color?
I don't think I ever will, but if I did I think I would lighten it just a little making it more blonde.


----------



## Cinderella8

I've thought about blonde highlights, but I've discovered I have some that come in naturally when it gets warmer out


----------



## MickeyisBeast

No. I love my hair color.


----------



## Fairywings

I've dyed mine red, I prefer the color


----------



## disneyanney

No, I don't want to lose/ruin my natural color/hair.


----------



## grandfloluver

No I am not dying my hair until I have to


----------



## Orreed

I think pink tips would be cute, but I've always avoided it because it's not good for jobs. I have naturally light brown hair. I ponder blonde or black some time, just to mix it up.


----------



## Doodle98

I have the weirdest natural red-orange hair, I want to dye some of it, but my parents would kill me.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

We went up to Gramma and Grampa's house with the whole family and have a pretty big hunt for bags with cheap stuff from the dollar store and candy in them.

No, I'm good with my hair color.


----------



## Qmaz246

I got to go to North Carolina! Yay, 8 hour drive.......

I don't think i could dye my hair.....or straighten it.....or brush it.....


----------



## LondonUnderground

I have blonde highlights and I luv dem because my hair got darker as I got older so it's basically the colour it was when I was young now lol


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I want highlights but the end of my brown hair goes from brown to blonde In the summer!


----------



## niallsprincess

I've dyed mine quite a few times, actually. Naturally it's medium brown. I've dyed it blonde twice and dark brown three times. Currently it's almost black (dark brown). I dyed it yesterday, actually. I like it both really dark and blonde. I just don't like my natural color, because it's so boring.


----------



## disneygirl520

Salt or pepper?
Salt, never ever any pepper.


----------



## disneyanney

Salt


----------



## Fairywings

salt


----------



## Doodle98

Salt


----------



## GoofyFunyun

salt


----------



## Cinderella8

Salt


----------



## Orreed

Salt 
Poor pepper lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'll be the oddball and say pepper.
I do love salt, but it is considered an insult to put salt on food that is cooked for you. It's like saying the flavor of the dish isn't good enough for you. Plus pepper is healthier.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Salt always


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Salt.


----------



## Qmaz246

Hmmm, depends....Salt for Popcorn, but I like Pepper for meats....


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question!
What is your favorite style of architecture?
Um, I don't know. I'm not really well versed in architecture. I guess Gothic.


----------



## Cinderella8

Gothic or Renaissance style


----------



## niallsprincess

Definitely Renaissance


----------



## Orreed

Modern Craftsmen or Victorian


----------



## disneyanney

Victorian


----------



## Doodle98

Gothic


----------



## LondonUnderground

Georgian


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Ancient Roman


----------



## Qmaz246

Probably Greek


----------



## Fairywings

Greek, maybe. Or Victorian. Gothic and I think Tudor are pretty cool too


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Probably Victorian. I like Modern though too.


----------



## grandfloluver

Victorian. Definitely Victorian


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question! 
If you were the opposite gender what would your parents have named you? 
I asked my mom and she said she "had no idea" lol. But I probably would have either been Nicholas (my little brother's name) or Nathan (what my sister was going to be named if she were a boy.)


----------



## disneyanney

My parents didn't have a name. The doctor couldn't tell what gender I was going to be, but my parents guessed right.


----------



## Doodle98

My name would've been William, my brother's name.


----------



## Orreed

Jack after my grandfather's middle name.


----------



## Fairywings

This one's easy.

I was assumed to be a boy, so they were going to call me Perry.

Which is why it's one ofr my nicknames here, because I love Perry


----------



## LondonUnderground

Alastair


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I have asked my mom this question several times. My parents said that they knew I was a girl so they didn't even think of boy names.


----------



## niallsprincess

Luke. I'm not sure of the exact reason, but that would've been pretty cool. I like the name, but I feel like my dad would say "Luke, I am your father" all the time, because we really like Star Wars.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

John because that's my younger brothers name and also that is the go-to boys name in my family.


----------



## Qmaz246

Hmmm, probably the same name...Quinn


----------



## Cinderella8

Christopher


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you have a night light?
Yeah I do! #noshame I have a clear one that lights up different colors lol


----------



## Fairywings

I used to. Now I just have my computer screen.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I have a dim touch lamp. But I live in the country and my room is the furthest from the yard light so it gets pretty dark.


----------



## Orreed

I have a blue one in my restroom. 
It's funny my mom really is insistent on nighlights so when ever we travel she brings a really old Elmo one XD


----------



## disneyanney

No


----------



## LondonUnderground

I literally cannot sleep if there is any light in my room at all. I was at a sleepover a few weeks ago and we watched a scary movie before going to bed so we left a lamp on and I got like 1 hour of sleep it was awful


----------



## niallsprincess

I used to have an actual nightlight. Now I just have the light of my iPod dock, but I want another real nightlight, because the dock isn't bright enough.


----------



## grandfloluver

I normally like to sleep in total darkness. I can't even sleep with the tv on. That drives me up the wall. It's darkness or nothing


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Yes. I used to have a butterfly one when I was younger but now I have a sea shell one I got from the Bahamas. Yes I am afraid of the dark but I'm getting better.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

no. well, i usually fall asleep watching netflix on my iPod but that's on its lowest brightness setting. we have nightlight type things in the hallway so that we can see where we're going in the middle of the night if need be.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Do you have a night light?
> Yeah I do! #noshame I have a clear one that lights up different colors lol



We have a string of Christmas lights in my room, but they're mainly for my little sister. I actually fall asleep better in pitch black

Although the Christmas lights are nice when you're trying to sneak a book


----------



## littleorangebird

No


----------



## Doodle98

Nope.


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question! 
What is your favorite pair of shoes?
Probably my black peep toe American Eagle wedges.


----------



## Orreed

My black Converse
I wear them so much.


----------



## Fairywings

probably my boots. They're knee high and black.


----------



## Doodle98

My combat boots. They are amazing. Or my racing spikes, they're really cool.


----------



## disneyanney

My tennis shoes! 

I'm not really the type of person who dresses up or wears make up or anything.


----------



## Cinderella8

My rip-off Ugg boots xP they're not super nice or expensive but they're comfy


----------



## niallsprincess

My black combat boots or my black high top chuck taylors


----------



## LondonUnderground

My tan sperrys even though they cripple me
I also like my ballet shoes but obviously I only wear them when I'm dancing lol


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Idk how to explain them but they are sort of like flip flops and raised heel a little bit. You can find them at justice in the summer. Anyone know what I am talking about?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Winter/Fall all my boots, especially my combat boots. Spring/Summer my gladiator sandals.


----------



## grandfloluver

Every season but summer-my navy toms 
Summer-my rhinestoned flip flops


----------



## jessidoll

My white converse, definitely, even though they are pretty dirty.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Probably my zebra stripped converse shoes. But I wore them out so much that my parents get mad when I wear them, so they got me new grey converse shoes. So I guess those are my favorite now.


----------



## maps823

My black Converse!


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
When is your last day of school? 
My last day of class is May 8th. My last exam is May 15th.


----------



## Cinderella8

June 3, because (unless I suddenly get a C, when I'd be dead anyway) I don't take exams.

So late -_- but we had so many snow days


----------



## grandfloluver

Well, my college classes end May 9th. My other two classes are done probably the 18th or so


----------



## Orreed

The first week of June


----------



## Fairywings

beginning of June


----------



## disneyanney

End of this month sometime


----------



## niallsprincess

Either 15 or 20 days from now. Can't quite remember.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

June 11th. We had tons of snow days and our teachers went on strike all last week so we didn't have school. Now we have to make it up


----------



## maps823

June 6th


----------



## GoofyFunyun

May 29


----------



## Qmaz246

June 13th.....This winter has taken a toll on us.


----------



## LondonUnderground

July 22nd bye


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my one and only exam is on june 4th so that's my personal last day. But graduation practice is june 12th so I have to go back for that. And then graduation is june 14th.


----------



## disneygirl520

Question from Expeditioneverestgrl!
Have you ever been bullied?
Not really, no.


----------



## Doodle98

Sort of, but no, not a lot.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Well.. yes.. at the beginning of this year. It never got physical, but I'd rather not really talk about it.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

No


----------



## disneyanney

Yes, I have, but it was a long time ago. I think I was late thirteen/fourteen ish. Only verbally.


----------



## Silvermist20

Yes, two years ago. And unlike Funyun, it did get physical. That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## Orreed

Pretty bad in elementary, but not really anymore.


----------



## niallsprincess

Really. really bad a few months ago (it only got a little physical), but there were MANY physical threats. She'd basically hire hitmen to hit me for her, since she only hit me herself a few times. Currently, a lot less than then, but still every day. Not as bad as it was a few months ago.


----------



## Cinderella8

Yeah, mainly verbal. Used to be physical in primary school. But then I hit back...  I don't have tolerance for it anymore.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Yes, that's why asked the question!
I've Been cyberbullied and verbally. I actually got bullied today. :/


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

:/


----------



## Fairywings

There was a period basically between 4th grade and eighth grade where it was pretty bad bullying, but it never got physical.


----------



## Qmaz246

Not much anymore, but when I was in elementary school and middle school, I was kind of a loner, and was interested in different stuff. I'm also Hearing Impaired, so I wear Hearing Aids......got made fun of by my Teacher one day when I couldn't hear her...."Turn your hearing aids up".....


----------



## niallsprincess

Qmaz246 said:


> Not much anymore, but when I was in elementary school and middle school, I was kind of a loner, and was interested in different stuff. I'm also Hearing Impaired, so I wear Hearing Aids......got made fun of by my Teacher one day when I couldn't hear her...."Turn your hearing aids up".....



Ugh, that's aggravating. If I were you, I would have definitely stood up to that teacher.


----------



## disneygirl520

Okay, first off  I'm sorry so many of you have had to go through being bullied. Bullying is a huge reason why I want to be a teacher, even if I'm only able to stop a few kids from bullying it would make a difference to them and the other kids. I understand I'm states away from most of you, but if you ever want to just talk something out or need advice on something my PM box is right here. Okay, now on to the question...

Have you ever been on TV?
I have, I was in a commercial for my school when I was little and Senior year the top ten in the class did a banquet and gave speeches and our speeches were broadcasted.


----------



## disneyanney

No.


----------



## Fairywings

No


----------



## niallsprincess

Nope


----------



## Silvermist20

Yes. On our local school tv station in elementary school.


----------



## maps823

No


----------



## Orreed

On a eight grade field trip to DC&NYC, a kid's dad worked for NBC. So we got to be on the Today Show as those excited people! We got to meet Matt and his co-host. It was a neat experience.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Yes, I was on AFV once.


----------



## Cinderella8

Nope!


GoofyFunyun said:


> Yes, I was on AFV once.


Really? What episode?


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Nope!
> 
> Really? What episode?



I have honestly no clue, but it was only for like 3.2 seconds for one of their montages for a contest: Your kid's reactions to going to Disney World


----------



## grandfloluver

Yes. One of our news stations filmed me playing a grand piano once for a segment, I was on it cheering at a game, and on my local stations for being Dorothy in the Wizard of Oz play that ran once a week for a few months


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yeah, a bunch this year because seniors get front row (rail spots) at home football games and since last year we were conference champions they often came to film our games for the news.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Hey Cameron!

Answer to the question:
Yes, I was on the news in first grade
Then on the TV on a telethon. (I picked up the telephone and they interviewed me)


----------



## Qmaz246

niallsprincess said:


> Ugh, that's aggravating. If I were you, I would have definitely stood up to that teacher.



I was in, like, 4th grade, I didn't have enough self esteem to do that. I don't remember being on TV, oh, wait a minute. Remember during the Christmas season when it was really warm? (In Philly Area) My dad was interviewed for wearing shorts to the Christmas Village in Philadelphia by Fox News. I was in the background.....I have been in the Paper a few times. Mentioned and Pictured for Swimming. Just interviewed for a Flash Video from my School's Art Festival


Edit:


> Im glad the Arts Festival decided computer animation was an art and included it in the show, said high school senior Quinn Mazzilli, who created the animations in teacher Denise Jowetts Web Design II class.
> 
> Mari Morelos, whose computer animation was displayed on a laptop next to Mazzilli, said she plans on studying web design in college.
> 
> Im so happy. This is the first time Ive received recognition like this, Mazzilli said.


----------



## LondonUnderground

I was on extra innings on nesn after a Red Sox game last year lol but I've been in local newspapers and stuff like when I left primary and secondary school and stuff like that


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question!
If you were a YouTuber what would you blog about? 
Hmm, if I started one now it would probably be about something Disney related. When I graduate, and get a job, I could do one on like teaching tips and tricks.


----------



## Cinderella8

Probably Minecraft


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Probably Minecraft



 same 

Also maybe little time lapse videos of me drawing


----------



## Orreed

I plan on doing a DCP vlog. If I traveled more I'd definitely do trip vlogs, those are my favorite to watch, especially Disney trips.


----------



## Silvermist20

Random stuff that goes on in my weird life. Also Disney maybe or videos of me singing.


----------



## Fairywings

Random things, whatever I felt like


----------



## disneyanney

Something Disney related probably, or just whatever. I'm not sure...


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Well me and my BFF madi did a series called "mashed potato friends". Check it out my username is rosebaylee
#dontjudge


----------



## grandfloluver

I have a YouTube! It has a few Disney videos and other fun videos of my adventures. Username: feistyfemales 

It's weird I know lol


----------



## niallsprincess

Disney, travel vlogs, makeup or drawing videos. And I really want to.


----------



## Qmaz246

grandfloluver said:


> I have a YouTube! It has a few Disney videos and other fun videos of my adventures. Username: feistyfemales
> 
> It's weird I know lol



Don't worry, it's feisty.....


I'd probably do a DCP vlog too


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
What are you doing this summer?

I'm going to DISNEY WORLD!! 45 days!! Seriously, I've never been this excited for any trip ever. Besides that we'll go to Wisconsin to camp with my grandparents and maybe somewhere else. I also plan on watching Netflix a lot, sleeping, and hanging out with my friends all the time, including my best friend who comes home soon


----------



## disneyanney

Nothing much, but I am going to a church camp for a week.


----------



## Doodle98

Disney! Plus camping probably, swimming, soccer, and a lot of sleeping and guinea pig playing with.


----------



## Orreed

Hopefully spend a lot of time with my marine. 
Get a job.
Maybe go to Slitterbahn. (This HUGE waterpark. 

This will probably be a pretty chill summer. I don't have much planned.


----------



## Cinderella8

I don't really have any plans, just do whatever I guess


----------



## niallsprincess

Run or Dye (Color Run marathon-- 5k), New York, hopefully some serious hiking, Amelia Island beach (and it would barely count as Summer but also One Direction concert and Disney World, although WDW definitely wouldn't be considered in the summer.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Moving ten minutes away from my second home! Yay!!!! Can't wait to get out of PA! If our house ever sells...


----------



## Fairywings

No plans that I know of.


----------



## Qmaz246

Nothing much, No Disney, Swimming everyday in the morning, and maybe Hersheypark.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Disney Wold in June! Church Camp in August. Other than that, not much. I'll probably be mowing a lot.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Right after graduation I'm going to senior week, which is where a bunch of seniors from my school go to the beach for a week.
And I'm working.


----------



## disneygirl520

What's a common fear that you _don't_ have?

I am not afraid of public speaking at all, I am also not afraid of heights.


----------



## Cinderella8

I'm not afraid of heights ... that's about it


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I'm not afraid of heights.


----------



## Orreed

Flying/Airports
Freefall rides


----------



## 1elle2

I'm not claustrophobic, I've finally gotten rid of my fear of heights, and I don't get stage freight.


----------



## disneyanney

I'm not afraid of heights. I'm also not afraid to go against common trends, whether it be clothes or conversations.


----------



## Silvermist20

I'm not afraid of heights. Or bananas  (but that's not common)


----------



## Fairywings

Not afraid of public speaking


----------



## Doodle98

I'm afraid of a lot of things. But animals like snakes and frogs and mice don't scare me, i think they're cute. Bugs on the other hand do.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I'm not claustrophobic. Um...I'm not particularly afraid of bugs. I'm usually not afraid of singing in front of large groups. *shrug*


----------



## maps823

Heights
Bugs(except for like big poisonous bugs I'm scared of those!)
Snakes


----------



## niallsprincess

Animals (Including snakes)
MOST spiders (only afraid of the HUGE ones)
Also not afraid to go against common trends
Guns


However, unlike most of you I AM absolutely TERRIFIED of public speaking.


----------



## grandfloluver

This summer I am going to Disney! That's my favorite. I am working a cheer camp and VBS too. Oh. And my friends and I are going to see 1D and 5sos. I am super pumped for that too lol

I am not afraid of heights, flying, small spaces, or spiders. I don't get the spider thing at all. Bees are a different story, but spiders don't phase me.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Not afraid of public speaking, or any sort of performing in front of people, or heights. Or snakes. That's all I can think of.


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question!
What is your favorite Easter candy? (Missed this before.)
Probably those little chocolate Cadbury eggs.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Easter marshmallow bunny (we get it every year)


----------



## Orreed

Sweetart JellyBeans


----------



## Fairywings

Chocolate eggs or bunniies


----------



## Doodle98

Reese's eggs. I am simply obsessed with peanut butter.


----------



## Cinderella8

Peeps!


----------



## disneyanney

M & ms eggs coconut.


----------



## grandfloluver

Reece's holiday pumpkins, trees, hearts, and eggs are all my favorite every holiday they are out. I don't really eat Reece cups besides those.


----------



## niallsprincess

Reece's eggs or sweet tarts


----------



## GoofyFunyun

We don't really get "Easter candy" but we usually get some twizzlers


----------



## littleorangebird

robin eggs


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Reese's eggs. I am simply obsessed with peanut butter.



Same!


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
What year do/did you graduate high school?
I'm about to feel old. I graduated in 2012, when the world was going to end.


----------



## Doodle98

2016


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

2014!!!!
Two weeks and five days from now!!!


----------



## Fairywings

2015.


----------



## Cinderella8

2019


----------



## LondonUnderground

Technically 2013 but now I'm in sixth form so 2015


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I graduate in 2017.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

2017


----------



## maps823

2018


----------



## littleorangebird

2016


----------



## Orreed

2015


----------



## Qmaz246

2015.....


----------



## MickeyisBeast

2014! 16 more school days and I'm done


----------



## disneygirl520

When did you/will you get a cell phone?
In my family you get a phone when you get confirmed, so I got mine when I was in eighth grade, my brother just got his yesterday.


----------



## LondonUnderground

I got mine just before I went to secondary school when I was 11 and it was a slidy orange and white sony ericsson it was so great. Then like 2 years later I got a 3GS iphone then a 4s and now I have a 5s. Yay


----------



## niallsprincess

I got mine when I turned thirteen in seventh grade. It was black a black sliding (horizontally sliding) phone with a pink case. I liked it but ended up breaking it a couple years ago, so now I have an iPhone 4s.


----------



## maps823

I got a pink flip phone in 1st grade then I had a green Rumor(I loved that phone!)after that I got a touch screen phone and now I have a Samsung galaxy s3


----------



## Fairywings

I don't remember, a long time ago, my bro and I shared a phone at first (which meant since he's older he got to carry it around most of the time)


----------



## Cinderella8

Christmas two years ago. I cried when I got it. xD


My mom called it just as I opened the box, I opened it then started to freak out lol


----------



## disneyanney

Fairywings said:


> I don't remember, a long time ago, my bro and I shared a phone at first (which meant since he's older he got to carry it around most of the time)



This is how we did it, but my brother washed it.

I got my first personal one just before I started seventh grade.


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> This is how we did it, but my brother washed it.
> 
> I got my first personal one just before I started seventh grade.



My brother did that too lol


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I got a blue flip phone I think In seventh grade then I got my iPhone 4s around 2 Christmas's ago.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

For my 13th birthday, which was in 7th grade. I got a sidekick. I liked it at first because it had a keyboard but then I hated it because it was huge and didn't have a camera. After that I got a cute white and purple phone that flipped up so it had two screens, those things were all the rage in middle school. Then I got a touch screen phone and now I have a Window's smart phone.


----------



## Orreed

I got a blue sony ericson at the end of 6th grade. I've had a few phones in between and I currently have a Samsung Exhibit.


----------



## abeautybutafunnygirl

My I got my first phone the Christmas when I was 14. It was a Blackberry Curve, and it was pretty beat up by the time the three year contract was up. I just got my new phone, an iPhone 5s, this Christmas.


----------



## Silvermist20

I got my first one the summer before 7th grade, but just a couple of months ago my dad's phone stopped working so I had to give mine to him. I will never let it go. (Let it go, let it go, I no longer have a phooone. Let it go, let it go, NO!) I don't get another one until the end of June.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I was twelve ...it was a really lame flip phone. I had it for awhile and then I got a slightly nicer one and now I have a blackberry, which were really popular at some point in time I think....


----------



## grandfloluver

2014

I got my first phone when I was 15. I had no desire to get one until then, which was really weird looking back on it, but that's how it was. I it a samsung reality until I upgraded to my iPhone which I love so much


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Hmm... Got mine in the middle of 7th grade, I think. My phone is nothing fancy, it's not worth 20 bucks. Literally, we payed less than 20 bucks for it...


----------



## Doodle98

I got mine in sixth grade.


----------



## disneygirl520

My phone went from a flip phone, to a sliding phone and now another slider (a Verizon bright side), but I use my iPod touch for all of my apps and such.
Orreed question!
What type of person do you normally crush on?
Oh goodness, it varies so much. Sometimes I crush on the really popular attractive guys that everyone likes and sometimes it's the nerdy funny guy.


----------



## Fairywings

I don't really get crushes


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Fairywings said:


> I don't really get crushes



 same


----------



## Silvermist20

Wow, I don't even know what I like in a guy anymore lol. I have crushes on a bunch of celebrities and only like 2 people who actually know I exist.


----------



## Orreed

A really wide variety, I don't really have a certain type. I've liked jocks, geeks, and theatre guys. Right now I'm dating Athletic Geeky kid. He loves to exercise and is at Marine Bootcamp, yet loves to play video games and Yu-Gi-O card competions. I like that mix.


----------



## Doodle98

I always like the nerdy awkward funny guys.


----------



## disneyanney

I don't crush, but I do get along great with them, just as classmates.


----------



## abeautybutafunnygirl

I usually like guys that are nerdy but confident, and funny. I like a challenge, so its even better if they have different opinions than me. And they have to be taller than me.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Uhm... I really don't know. The guy I'm with right now is funny and confident in himself and tall and athletic and good looking, obviously.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Um idk bc I only had one boyfriend that lasted for two months. He was really shy and got bullied a lot and I got bullied a lot being with him so I broke up with him on valentines day  omg I still feel so bad!

The guy right now that I like is funny, cute IMO and he calls me his buddy. I asked him out in September but he said no. :/ I'm moving in a month to FL so maybe I'll find another boyfriend


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Nerdy is my only real qualification I'd say.


----------



## grandfloluver

Pretty eyes, tall....um I really like the blonde hair blue eye combo, but I am a brunette, so brunette is fine too. I hate cockiness. Most importantly, I love boys who laugh at my jokes and make me laugh a lot. Funny people and people who aren't afraid of being embarrassed are by far the people who receive my affections


----------



## Cinderella8

Hm... I like blonde hair and blue eyes but the boy I have a crush on has brown and green, the blonde and blue is more of a preference 

Um... Smart, funny, nice, athletic, I guess. I don't really know  I don't even really plan on dating until I'm at least 16


----------



## LondonUnderground

Has to be tall cuz I'm 5 8" lol. But it varies a lot, as long as they're funny and good looking because I'm shallow


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question! 
If you could change your name would you? And to what?
I don't think I would change mine. I like my name most of the time lol


----------



## disneyanney

I don't know, probably not. I like my name, but I have to admit that I've been finding names for RP characters I really like.


----------



## Fairywings

I like my name, I do, I like it's origin and it's meaning as well (It's the Irish version of another name, it means pure)

But it's a very popular name. My spelling is the "pure", original spelling of the name, but then when it became popular people also gave it a large variety of spellings and variations, so I have to constantly spell my name for people and I normally have two or three other people with my name in my class.

I like it, but it's too common.

Thee's a pretty good possibility that I would change my name if given the chance, but there are so many wonderful names I adore, and I'd want a new name to hold some significance in its meaning and choice as well, so I can't really make a choice on the spot.


----------



## Doodle98

I don't like my name, but I wouldn't change it. I am very sentimental about things.


----------



## Silvermist20

Nope. I like my name how it is.


----------



## Cinderella8

Nope! I like mine


----------



## Orreed

I really love my name, I think it fits well. I don't love that all the 5 and under crowd is now named Olivia, but oh well. My middle name Rosalind makes it more unique. I almost changed my last name to my mother's maiden name after the divorce, but I ended up keeping mine.


----------



## LondonUnderground

I like mine


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I like mine especially since my initials are BRB.
I like the names Natalie, which I want to name my baby girl, or Avery.


----------



## maps823

Nope! I love my name even though it's more common now than it was when my parents named me. There are a lot of names from the RPs that I really like now so I'm going to have to be like a freakin' octomom or whatever! lol just kidding that's like 6 kids too many! 

Edit: Oh and my initials are MAPS so that's really cool! But I'm going to have to marry some one with a last name that starts with an S or maybe even a Z and I guess MAPP wouldn't be too bad either lol


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I like my name.


----------



## niallsprincess

I usually get crushes on the geeky, but charming boys or the "mysterious" type (in other words, homicidal sociopaths)

I love my name and I would NEVER change it.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

disneygirl520 said:


> Sarah question!
> If you could change your name would you? And to what?
> I don't think I would change mine. I like my name most of the time lol



I like my name, except that it's really popular. I'd like it even more if no one else or at least less people had it.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

If I had to change it and if I was still a girl, I'd do the following:
Emily
Olivia
Nicole
Samantha


If I was a boy, I'd do the following:
Zachary
Derek
Nicholas
Ryan


----------



## disneygirl520

What is the highest grade you've ever gotten? Lowest?
I got a 103% in my freshman year US history class lol. My lowest would probably be about 80ish


----------



## niallsprincess

108 on either a physical science or Georgia history final. Lowest is CURRENTLY a 74 in advanced mathematics. Really upset about that. Trying to fix it. Usually, I always make above 90s.


----------



## grandfloluver

I've gotten a 111 before with bonus points. That's the highest off the top of my head. 

Oh gosh. I have made a 40 or so on a pop quiz about a story in our lit book last year in English that I didn't read. That's something to brag about. I know lol The whole class failed and needless to say, that grade didn't go in the gradebook.


----------



## Qmaz246

I don't remember my grades, They don't matter!!!! (Honestly denying) Also, I use my middle name in public, so I would at least rearrange my legal name to be Middle First Last.


----------



## Fairywings

Probably something over 100, I don't remember


----------



## disneyanney

105 I think. Lowest was 33, but that was pre-testing in chemistry at the beginning of the year


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I would never change my name. It's really common but I love it. Plus it means "princess" so I mean it's perfect.

The highest grade I've ever gotten was a 109 on a paper I wrote sophomore year. The lowest grade I ever got was a 58 on my final exam in Chemistry omg. I hated that class with a passion and I had to take the final exam on my birthday so I just rushed through it so I could leave lol. Do not regret it.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I don't think our school believes in over achieving  so I don't know if you can really get over 100%. So 100% is my highest


----------



## disneygirl520

I was thinking overall grades when I posted my answer lol, I have definitely gotten lower than an 80 on many things lol


----------



## Orreed

My highest class has been Technical Theatre and the lowest PAP chemistry.


----------



## LondonUnderground

How can you get over 100% in a test??? Lol I think the highest I got was 97/100 in my gcse history paper on Britain


----------



## disneyanney

We can get extra credit or, at my school, Honors and GT classes are weighted.


----------



## Silvermist20

Highest: 105% I think in something.
Lowest: 22% on a quiz in 6th grade.


----------



## Cinderella8

Like on a single paper?
106% on a math test
66% on a paragraph quiz

Actual overall grades?
103% in health
87% in gym


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

My highest grade is probably like a 97 or something for my total grade.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

And for lowest is probably like a 50 or something


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question!
Do you like water parks?
I love water parks


----------



## disneyanney

Yes, my family loves anything to do with water.


----------



## Orreed

Oh yeah!


----------



## Fairywings

Yeah


----------



## niallsprincess

Yes, but only with family or friends. I hate doing ANYTHING at water parks by myself, even if it's just one slide.


----------



## maps823

Yes but I don't ride the HUGE slides


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Yup


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Yes! I haven't been to any Disney waterparks but I have been to Coco keys and great wolf lodge one time with my friend for my bday in PA, once with my family in PA, and then in a great wolf lodge in Texas!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I hate waterparks


----------



## Cinderella8

Yes!!!!!!


----------



## LondonUnderground

Not really


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

YES! I don't really like super tall drop slides though, just because they're uncomfortable.


----------



## disneygirl520

Are you a procrastinator?
Kind of, not really. I procrastinate on little things, but I get too much anxiety if I procrastinator too much on big things.


----------



## Fairywings

Yeah......yeah


----------



## GoofyFunyun

A little, at least until my nerves make me do it anyway.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I got a 200 at point in Biology for doing extra credit


----------



## LondonUnderground

There are literally no words to explain how much I avoid doing work


----------



## Qmaz246

disneygirl520 said:


> Are you a procrastinator?
> Kind of, not really. I procrastinate on little things, but I get too much anxiety if I procrastinator too much on big things.



Maybe.........ask me later


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Eh.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

No not really.


----------



## disneyanney

Yeah, to a point. It really depends on what it is and how much it bugs me.


----------



## Doodle98

Definitely.


----------



## AllThatJazz

It depends... If it's something I like to do then I'll do it. If it's math or AP euro, you'll find me doing it at 10pm with a Monster in my hand


----------



## niallsprincess

SOOOOOOOOO much.


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question!
If you went to NYC where would you go first? 
Probably to see the Statue of Liberty.


----------



## disneyanney

Broadway.


----------



## Orreed

disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> If you went to NYC where would you go first?
> Probably to see the Statue of Liberty.



Oh the procrastination question. I defina.... wait let me do something first. 

In NYC I'd go to the Gaint Disney Store first, because I didn't get to go on my last trip and that was a huge disappointment.


----------



## princessk13

disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> If you went to NYC where would you go first?
> Probably to see the Statue of Liberty.



I would probably be there to see a Red Sox Yankees game so.......


----------



## Silvermist20

GO TO THE GIANT TOYS R US!!!!!! Jk, there's a Disney store there? I'd probably go there then.


----------



## AllThatJazz

Broadway all the way!


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Are you a procrastinator?
> Kind of, not really. I procrastinate on little things, but I get too much anxiety if I procrastinator too much on big things.


Sometimes


disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> If you went to NYC where would you go first?
> Probably to see the Statue of Liberty.


I don't know... Probably Statue of Liberty, yeah


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> If you went to NYC where would you go first?
> Probably to see the Statue of Liberty.



The Disney Store, the Statue of Liberty or Broadway.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Broadway. I feel so original but there you go. 

And I procrastinate sometimes, depends on what it is. I've actually been getting better about it lately...


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I don't really want to go to New York, but I guess the Statue Of Liberty


----------



## grandfloluver

Procrastination is one of my biggest hobbies depending on the situation

I've been to NYC and I would either a) go to saks 5th avenue b)get pizza or c) go see a broadway show


----------



## maps823

If I went to NYC I'd go to Madison Square garden and Madison Avenue because my name is Madison but honestly other than that I really don't know


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yes i'm a procrastinator. Especially senior year.

If I went to New York I'd go to the Bronx and go to Yankee Stadium of course. Or visit my family.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

When my family went last year we went to our hotel and then walked to Central Park then went to the Apple store to fix my sisters phone


----------



## niallsprincess

Central Park or to visit my family


----------



## disneygirl520

Expeditioneverestgrl question!
What's a movie that scared you when you were little?
Oh so many. How the Grinch stole Christmas (the live action movie), the Brave Little Toaster, A Christmas Story, and so many more.


----------



## Fairywings

When I was really little I used to be scared of the Beast until he becomes nice, so I guess Beauty and the Beast. I can't think of too many. I used to be scared of the orcs and Uruk'hai in Lord of the Rings too, and Shelob still disgusts me


----------



## Orreed

The evil witch in Snow White scared me so bad. I was deathly afraid of that movie.


----------



## Qmaz246

Any movie that has awkward scenes. I always, and still do, imagined myself in those roles, and just have to cower in fear.


----------



## Fairywings

Qmaz246 said:


> Any movie that has awkward scenes. I always, and still do, imagined myself in those roles, and just have to cower in fear.



Yeah that gets to me too!


----------



## disneyanney

The wicked witch of the west in the Wizard of Oz. I also walked in on Phantom of the Opera a bit too young while Christine was being hypnotized. It took me until last year to watch it, and now I love it.


----------



## Qmaz246

Fairywings said:


> Yeah that gets to me too!



Yep, so basically, I cover my eyes and I'm like "Nope, nope, nope"


----------



## Doodle98

Coroline. I only got to see up with the climax because my dvr glitched, so I have been (and still am) terrified of it, and those lalaloopsy dolls because they have button eyes.


----------



## Cinderella8

Um... Nothing, really. I don't really get creeped by videos or movies. Unless it's Slender Man. Slender Man is evil.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Um... Nothing, really. I don't really get creeped by videos or movies. Unless it's Slender Man. Slender Man is evil.



I used to be freaked about Slendy, but now I love him. I do this strange thing where I give things personalities to make them less scary. So Slendy is really nice and we have tea parties every Tuesday. He brings the cookies. XD


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Wizard of Oz! The tornado gave me nightmares!


----------



## AllThatJazz

Jumaniji. I still get anxiety thinking about it.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> I used to be freaked about Slendy, but now I love him. I do this strange thing where I give things personalities to make them less scary. So Slendy is really nice and we have tea parties every Tuesday. He brings the cookies. XD



 I've watched Captainsparkles and PewDeePie (or something like that) play it on YouTube, I felt out of my chair screaming. I played it on a friend's NOOK once. Slendy just followed me instead of the creepy popping up randomly. Just. Followed.

So yeah. No Slendy for me. Even if he has cookies lol


----------



## maps823

Jumanji - the first time I actually really watched it (without hiding behind a blanket) was probably last year
Coroline - I got freaked out just by the commercial where the mom gives her buttons to sew into her eyes I plan on NEVER watching it
How the Grinch Stole Christmas- the one with real people not the cartoon. I watched it for the first time this Christmas I remember having nightmares about the Grinch
Scooby Doo(cartoon)- when I was like 5 I started crying watching Scooby Doo at school


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Zathura... Those aliens freaked me out. I could handle Jumanji, but not Zathura. I don't do well with alien movies, I Am Legend scared me so bad in middle school because the aliens, but now I'm fine with both those movies


----------



## niallsprincess

Coraline, Child's Play (although that one was intended to be scary, it absolutely terrified me), and the monkeys in the original Wizard of Oz.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I'm answering my own question.

Bridge to Terebithia (I used to be afraid of when the trees and everything came to life?)


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you have your own room? Or do you share?
I've had my own room for about a year and a half now. But before that I shared a room with my little sister, and before that I shared a room with my little brother, and before that I shared a room with my big brother lol.


----------



## Doodle98

I've always had my own room.


----------



## Fairywings

I have my own room


----------



## Cinderella8

I share with my little sister, but I'm getting my older sister's room when she goes to college next year


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I have my own room. Perks of being the only girl. My brothers shared a room until they got older and begged to have their own rooms.

Except in August I'll have a dorm room. So I'll share that with my best friend. But I'll still have my own room back home.


----------



## maps823

I have my own room.Of course since I'm an only child there's not really any one to share a room with.


----------



## princessk13

I've always have my own room.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I have my own room. (And I have not redecorated/painted it since I moved in when I was about 3.)


----------



## niallsprincess

I've always had my own room but I used to go sleep on the floor of my brother's room so often when I had nightmares when I was little, it was kind of like we shared a room.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Yes I have my own room.


----------



## Orreed

Luckily I've always had my own room.


----------



## littleorangebird

I've always had my own room


----------



## LondonUnderground

Always had my own room


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question!
What is your favorite WDW shop?
Hm, probably Mousegears, though I do love looking around Crystal Arts.


----------



## maps823

Mousegears, The World of Disney and Goofy's candy store


----------



## GoofyFunyun

World of Disney


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

The world of Disney and the contemporary gift shop!


----------



## Cinderella8

Mouse Gears!


----------



## grandfloluver

Ooh the emporium or maybe Summer Lace in the Grand Floridian


----------



## Orreed

Mitsukoshi Department Store


----------



## Fairywings

I like Mouse Gears

And the World of Disney and Lego stores in Downtown Disney


----------



## disneyanney

World of Disney


----------



## niallsprincess

MouseGears and the Lego store in Downtown Disney


----------



## disneygirl520

Sorry guys, I missed yesterday.
Expeditioneverestgrl question!
What/when was your clumsiest moment? 
Oh, there are so many. But recently I spilled gallons of pizza sauce at work. It was a mess.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Well...um... probably when we were at a graduation party or something and there was a door. On the other side of the door, there was a step and there was a sign that said 'watch your step'. I told the people behind me to watch their step and guess who ended up tripping on the stupid step!?


----------



## Orreed

I was at theatre banquet and in heels. When walking up to get my Best Supporting Actress Award for Miracle Worker I tripped.


----------



## Fairywings

Hm, so many.

There was one time freshman year I had to deliver something to a class and I struggled with opening the door for like five minutes. Finally get it open and like half the class is upperclassmen I knew


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I tripped when I was walking in these high heels and it was really embarrassing but then my date gave me a piggy back ride so I didn't have to walk anymore


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

GoofyFunyun said:


> Well...um... probably when we were at a graduation party or something and there was a door. On the other side of the door, there was a step and there was a sign that said 'watch your step'. I told the people behind me to watch their step and guess who ended up tripping on the stupid step!?



That would be me. This week was the clumsiest week I have ever had. I fell down the stairs and missed a step and hurt my wrist, in gym on Tuesday i got pushed onto the hard gym floor and hurt my elbow, and last night when I was trying to get a snack I hit my head on the cabinet door


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Sorry guys, I missed yesterday.
> Expeditioneverestgrl question!
> What/when was your clumsiest moment?
> Oh, there are so many. But recently I spilled gallons of pizza sauce at work. It was a mess.



I slipped on a stuffed animal when we were having a stuffed animal war and fell down the staircase. The long staircase. Ouch. xD


----------



## LondonUnderground

At my first holy communion I tripped and spilled fanta fruit twist all down the front of my white dress. Booya


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I was at rehearsal, and my character had just yelled at someone so I was really angry and stuff, and I went backstage and one of my castmates just kind of laughed at me because I looked so angry, and I glared at him in character and said "What are you looking at?" in this really commanding voice (in character), and then I tripped on the steps for really no reason and did this epic comedic fall, my legs went out in front of me and I landed on my butt. He never let me hear the end of that one...


----------



## grandfloluver

Oh gosh. Tons. Tons. I am always clumsy. Something that sticks out in my mind is on my birthday in elementary school, I was swinging in a swing and eating a snow cone and I swung back and spilled the whole thing on my shirt. I'm pretty sure I spilled something else or fell that day too. It was so hot outside, but I was so embarrassed that I wore this huge white coat all day to cover my shirt up. That was embarrassing too lol


----------



## CleverBelle

My clumsiest moment was probably at a band rehearsal for pep band, we were playing Eye of the Tiger in pep band, and I was really getting into it (I play the snare drum) and I hit the drum with my leg accidentally and tipped it over on the.  Drums make a really loud noise when they hit the ground, as I found out.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

It was my 8th grade promotion ceremony. I was trying to keep up with the guy in front of me as we were getting on stage. As I'm getting ready to go on stage, I tripped over the stairs. Thankfully, I was okay


----------



## niallsprincess

Hmm... Was at the beginning of marching band. Started, forgot to start with the left foot, tried to get back in time and inevitably collapsed after tripping.


----------



## AllThatJazz

I had to make a speech in front of the theatre department the other day... My shoes were way toooooooo big. I could barely walk.


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you shower in the mornings? Or at night?
It depends. I used to only shower at night, but now more and more I've started taking them in the morning.


----------



## disneyanney

I prefer the morning, but if I have school I take 'em at night


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Depends on how early I have to get up the next day.


----------



## Fairywings

morning


----------



## Orreed

Ussally nights expect for Saturday mornings.


----------



## Doodle98

Nights, it's much easier and since I have thick hair that takes forever to dry, I don't have to go to school with wet hair.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Nights. I get up at 5:30 in the morning for school and I'd have to wake up at 4:30 if I wanted to take a shower because my hair takes a LONG time to dry.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Nights. I used to take showers at nights when I was little, then I switched to mornings for two or three years, now I am back at nights. I hate waking up in the mornings now.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Morning. If I take one at night and sleep on it, my hair curls in unflattering positions and takes forever to tame.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Night always but during weekends and holidays I'll have a shower in the afternoon or whenever I feel like it


----------



## The Villianess

Morning, except on the occasional Saturday or Sunday when I shower in the afternoon.


----------



## AllThatJazz

Both. Just depends on the day. I prefer night time because I love sleeping with wet hair.


----------



## Cinderella8

AllThatJazz said:


> Both. Just depends on the day. I prefer night time because I love sleeping with wet hair.



Last and ditto

Edit what this isn't the past thread xD

Ditto. Just ditto.


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question! 
Do you want pets when you're older? 
Sure, I want a bulldog puppy.
P.s. I'm going to D.C. tomorrow, so I'll probably miss some days.


----------



## Orreed

disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> Do you want pets when you're older?
> Sure, I want a bulldog puppy.
> P.s. I'm going to D.C. tomorrow, so I'll probably miss some days.



Would you like me to fill in for you during the trip?

I want a cat when I live in an apartment and a dog when I live in a house.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yes!! I want a gray husky named Tuck. I want multiple dogs but that'll be my first


----------



## Fairywings

Maybe. I don't know


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed said:


> Would you like me to fill in for you during the trip?
> 
> I want a cat when I live in an apartment and a dog when I live in a house.



Sarah is actually going to post questions while I'm gone. Sorry about that. My alarm is set for 5 AM, I'll see ya'll Saturday


----------



## maps823

Yeah a dog and maybe some fish


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Maybe a kitten but I've always wanted a guinea pig for some reason.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> Do you want pets when you're older?
> Sure, I want a bulldog puppy.
> P.s. I'm going to D.C. tomorrow, so I'll probably miss some days.



Yes, kitties 
Have fun!!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Yeah, I've always wanted a golden retriever, but I don't know if that's going to happen. I like beagles too. And a yellow kitty!


----------



## LondonUnderground

Daxies are so cute omg I want one of them


----------



## grandfloluver

I have always wanted a Scottish terrier named Jacque from Lady and the Tramp


----------



## Orreed

disneygirl520 said:


> Sarah is actually going to post questions while I'm gone. Sorry about that. My alarm is set for 5 AM, I'll see ya'll Saturday



No problem!
Have a great trip


----------



## MickeyisBeast

What's your favorite youtube channel?

I usually watch beauty videos and I have two favorites- MacBarbie07 and HauteBrilliance. But I like daily vlogs too and so itsjudyslife is my favorite because they have the most adorable kids and I watch them every day.


----------



## Doodle98

Pewdiepie, Mososgourmet, Lindsey Stirling, Smosh, Jenna Marbles, CutiePieMarzia, stuff like that.


----------



## Cinderella8

CaptainSparklez for gaming and Lindsey Stirling for music


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Malinda Kathleen Reese, though I also like Tobuscus and Bleedgirl87.


----------



## Fairywings

I don't have one


----------



## Orreed

TheDis
Lol 
I LOVE the video podcast. 
My second favorite channel is amypuddlesdcp.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Julian Smith!!!


----------



## LondonUnderground

Viviannadoesmakeup, fleurdeforce, lily pebbles and dailygrace


----------



## disneyanney

None and none.


----------



## AllThatJazz

Tyler Oakley, Hautebrilliance, BeyondBeautyStar, MirandaSings/PsychoSoprano. Those are my go to's.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I like my YouTube  it's really funny and stupid
#herpderpmashedpotatofriends!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

What's your school morning routine?

My alarm goes off at 5:30 but I don't get out of bed until 5:55. I go to the bathroom and put my contacts in. Then I wash my face and moisturize it. Then I put on makeup; foundations, concealers, eye products, lip products, etc. Then I do my hair, typically curl it really quickly. I get dressed, grab my stuff, and drive to school.


----------



## Orreed

I wake up at 7, make my bed, pick out an outfit, eat breakfast (Ussaly hard boilded eggs), take vitamins, brush teeth and hair, drive to school at 8 (35 minutes early to avoid traffic), do make-up at school, then go to audio video production class.


----------



## Fairywings

Up, shower, dress, fill water bottles, breakfast, fix lunch, do my hair, brush teeth, finish


----------



## Cinderella8

Wake up naturally (no alarms or anything) at about 6:30-ish. Get dressed, eat breakfast, brush my hair and brush my teeth, get little sis up, get her around, wait for older sis to change her outfit like four times, then we leave by around 7:30


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Note: I take showers at night

I set my alarm sometimes between 6:25-6:30. I wake up, go to the bathroom, brush my teeth, put on my clothes, put on socks, make my bed, put on makeup if any, and then go downstairs and get a drink, brush my hair, put on my shoes, backpack, get my lunch box and purse, and then drive with my sister to school.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Get up at 7. Go to the bathroom. Get dressed. Very rarely do anything with my hair (including even brushing it). Eat breakfast if I have time. Ride to school.


----------



## disneyanney

Get up, get dressed, do something simple with my hair, eat breakfast, brush teeth, and leave.


----------



## 1elle2

Wake up around 7:00, eat, take a shower, get dressed, and get on my computer for classes at around 8-9:00 depending on the day.


----------



## AllThatJazz

Wake up at 5:15. Go back to bed until 5:30. Wake up, wash my face, brush my teeth, apply acne meds, mouthwash, put in contacts, do my makeup (usually bb cream, concealer, powder, eyeliner, mascara and lip gloss), do my hair (usually beach waves), pack my lunch, and then drive to Starbucks because I'm too lazy to make my own coffee or breakfast.


----------



## maps823

Wake up at 7:00, figure out what to wear, brush my teeth, wash my face, get dressed, do hair and makeup(if I feel like it), eat, let my dogs out, and then watch tv until it's time to go


----------



## LondonUnderground

I get up at 7 and I literally get dressed, brush my teeth, do my hair and get the train to school. It's not even funny how much I hate mornings so I do a lot of stuff at night and I sometimes have something to eat when I get to school


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Favorite 90's tv show?

Saved By The Bell


----------



## disneyanney

Lois and Clark (reruns rock!)


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Full House


----------



## Fairywings

I'm gonna have to go with full house too.


----------



## Doodle98

Full house, definitely.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Full house! I watch it every single night.
Favorite character: Stephanie!


----------



## Cinderella8

I did not exist then so.... XD

I've probably seen some and haven't processed that they're 90's shows. Don't really have one I guess?


----------



## maps823

Full House!!!


----------



## CleverBelle

I know this is 80's and not 90's but I love Family Ties


----------



## AllThatJazz

full house or rugrats!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Do you have a hard time waking up (in the morning or after a nap)

Yes. I have a hard time waking up when an alarm or a person wakes me up, I often fall back asleep because I forget if the alarm/person was real or not, so I have to have my alarm continuously go off every five minutes for like 25 minutes. Plus anytime before 10 am I'm exhausted. Waking up on my own obviously I'm good


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Yes, unless I'm excited. I've had to get up really early for State, and it doesn't really bother me. But on normal days... yes, yes it is.


----------



## Orreed

I haven't seen too many 90's shows. 

If someone wakes me up it's hard, but luckily most school days I wake up on my own.


----------



## niallsprincess

Morning Routine: I get up at 5:45 ish and turn my straightener on, get dressed, put makeup on, straighten hair, pack lunch, do my hair, feed my fish, and go.

Favorite 90's show: Kenan and Kal or Rugrats or Full House


----------



## LondonUnderground

I literally have to be prised from my bed every morning or it isn't happening. Anything pre 11am is too early for me tbh. Also when I wake up from naps I'm usually still tired so I feel even worse and groggy and bleh for the rest of the day until I go to sleep and wake up again the next morning


----------



## Fairywings

Yeah, I do, except when I'm excited


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

No, not usually, but if I fall asleep on the couch while watching TV, it's hard to wake up.


----------



## disneyanney

Yep, except when it's summer.

Same with the excitement.


----------



## maps823

Yes the world could be ending and I would still be asleep. I literally slept through a hurricane once!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

maps823 said:


> Yes the world could be ending and I would still be asleep. I literally slept through a hurricane once!



I slept through a tornado once omg, so did my brother and we were the only ones home... Not good


----------



## Doodle98

I just can't wake up. Example: This morning.


----------



## niallsprincess

I have such a hard time waking up on school mornings (unless I have something to look forward to). I have 6 different alarms. On weekends, I wake up really easily, though.


----------



## AllThatJazz

I hate waking up from anything unless I wake myself up. Truthfully though I'm an early riser. Usually I'm up before 9 on the weekends.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Yes. I always set my alarm twenty minutes before I actually should be getting up and then I hit snooze like seven times...


----------



## grandfloluver

Yes and no. It depends on the day. Normally I can mentally wake myself up, but some days I am exhausted


----------



## MickeyisBeast

do you prefer the mountains or the beach?

spring/summer i prefer the beach
fall/winter i prefer the mountains


----------



## Fairywings

I lile both


----------



## Orreed

Mountains


----------



## oogieboogie13

Beach most definitely. I would always get super car sick if I drove through the mountains


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Beach no question.


----------



## Doodle98

Summer: Beach and Mountains
Fall/spring: Mountains
Winter: Neither, I hate cold so I don't go outside.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Beach!


----------



## disneyanney

Beach.


----------



## disneygirl520

Hey everyone! I'm home!
Youtuber- I don't know, but I have a weird love for the Wasabiproduction boys

Morning routine- On days when I have class I have an alarm set for an hour and a half before that class since my commute is about 20 minutes. I usually turn off the first alarm and wake up with the next. I get dressed, bush my hair and teeth, and put makeup on. I then leave (usually ten minutes after I'm supposed to) and drive to school, I usually get vending machine food for breakfast.

90's show- Full House, Saved by the Bell, and the Cosby Show (I guess that one is more 80's.)

Do you have a hard time waking up-yes, definitely

mountains or beach- beach. I love the beach.

And today's question (thanks for filling in Sarah!) 
What is the last picture you took?



We went to this place in DC that is Bill Cosby's favorite restaurant. This was outside and I had to get a picture because I love him!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

How do you put pics up?


----------



## Orreed

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> How do you put pics up?



Post it online like on Photobucket or Facebook then copy the url. 
Mine was a selfie with my script backstage at my last show.


----------



## AllThatJazz

A selfie of me and a donut.... Yeah not gonna post that


----------



## Fairywings

I took a picture of something at comicon


----------



## oogieboogie13

A picture of my hand on Bali's heart with Bali after he had passed


----------



## oogieboogie13

He's a tiger at a tiger sanctuary I work at


----------



## LondonUnderground

Me and my friend's feet on the tube on the way back from arctic monkeys


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Somewhere at Disneyland


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Beach

Last pic I took:



(And yes, I drew and colored this myself)


----------



## AllThatJazz

LondonUnderground said:


> Me and my friend's feet on the tube on the way back from arctic monkeys



so jealous you saw artic monkeys


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question! 
What is your favorite Asian dish?
Hmm, probably Lo Mein


----------



## Fairywings

Either Honey or Sweet and Sour Chicken


----------



## MickeyisBeast

fried rice or beef lo mein

fried rice is the one and only way to get me to eat peas and other veggies


----------



## LondonUnderground

Wagamama's katsu curry omg


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Rice? *shrug*


----------



## Orreed

Chicken Pad Tai


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

GoofyFunyun said:


> Beach  Last pic I took: http://s1277.photobucket.com/user/G...Shot2014-05-25at113709AM_zpsa8efdc6c.png.html (And yes, I drew and colored this myself)



Wow that's amazing! Good job!  
And I don't line Asian food.


----------



## AllThatJazz

Sushi!! Spicy tuna rolls are my life. And Chinese wise I love chicken lo mien and sweet & sour chicken.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I just like orange chicken and fried rice.


----------



## niallsprincess

Beef fried rice or combo lo mein


----------



## disneygirl520

Expeditioneverestgrl question! 
What is a favorite restaurant of yours that you don't have where you live?
Bojangles!


----------



## Silvermist20

Any restaraunt in Disney World, duh!


----------



## Fairywings

Tim Hortons.

You have no idea of the awesomeness.


----------



## disneyanney

Olive Garden because ours burned down


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Earl of Sandwich


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Probably Rainforest Cafe


----------



## The Villianess

Orange Chicken



Ohana!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doodle98

Mythos


----------



## Orreed

Baatar 
It was the best Mongolian Grill Ever
I can't even eat at Genghis Grill because Baatar was so much better. 
RIP Baatar



Fairywings said:


> Tim Hortons.
> 
> You have no idea of the awesomeness.



Lol all I can think of is Robin from How I met Your Mother



disneyanney said:


> Olive Garden because ours burned down



That is tragic


----------



## oogieboogie13

This probably doesn't count because it's a grocery store, but they sell food so Publix. Publix is the best and all we have here is Harris Teeter.


----------



## LondonUnderground

For breakfast it is deffo thornton's in boston by the pru omg their pancakes are beaut 
To be honest though because I'm so close to london literally everything is on the doorstep lol. I do miss legal seafood and Tim horton's though


----------



## Orreed

LondonUnderground said:


> For breakfast it is deffo thornton's in boston by the pru omg their pancakes are beaut
> To be honest though because I'm so close to london literally everything is on the doorstep lol. I do miss legal seafood and Tim horton's though



Oh my gosh Legal Seafood is so good. They need one is Texas. Although it probably wouldn't be as good as the one in Boston because I live far from the sea.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

(Answering my own question)
Steak 'n Shake! They had one in MS, but then I moved to PA and they don't have one. It's so good. I love their milkshakes. They remind me of sci Fi at HS.


----------



## niallsprincess

La Bella's. Not exactly a chain restaurant, so I'm sure no one knows what it is, but it's a restaurant local to Buffalo, New York.


----------



## CleverBelle

Chick-Fil-A, last time I had it was on a trip with my friends at like midnight, and I couldn't enjoy it much because I was half asleep


----------



## disneygirl520

How do you wear your hair? 
Well, right now mine is still pretty short, it's right above my shoulders so I can't do overly much. But I mostly wear it down, or I pin back the front. I have a barrette in it today. I do a half up half down ponytail for work.


----------



## Orreed

Ussaly down or in a bun. Sometimes I'll wear a hairband or pull the front pieces back. My hair is very curly.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> What is your favorite Asian dish?
> Hmm, probably Lo Mein


Orange chicken! Especially the kind at Asia in EPCOT


disneygirl520 said:


> Expeditioneverestgrl question!
> What is a favorite restaurant of yours that you don't have where you live?
> Bojangles!


Texas Roadhouse


disneygirl520 said:


> How do you wear your hair?
> Well, right now mine is still pretty short, it's right above my shoulders so I can't do overly much. But I mostly wear it down, or I pin back the front. I have a barrette in it today. I do a half up half down ponytail for work.


I pretty much always have it in a ponytail


----------



## LondonUnderground

Mine is pretty much always down. I like it either in a high bun, half up half down or high ponytail though. I also have to scrape it back for ballet and use a bun net for that


----------



## Fairywings

Usually down, in a bun, a "braid" or a ponytail. Sometimes when its down I use a headband or pins or barettes or hair flowers


----------



## disneyanney

Either down, in a ponytail, or a braid.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

disneyanney said:


> Either down, in a ponytail, or a braid.



Same with me.


----------



## Silvermist20

I let it flow, let it flow. Don't pull it back anymore. Let it flow, let it flow, I don't even care anymore. Here I sit, with my hair behind my back. Let the wind rage on, my hair never bothered me anyway.

I have no idea why I did that.

But yeah, I almost always leave it down. (the ironic thing is that I have it in a ponytail right now, but that's because I had it in during gym and I never felt like taking it out)I used to wear it up all of the time, but then I just stopped.


----------



## CleverBelle

normally in a ponytail or a braid. I cant stand it being in my face.


----------



## Doodle98

Down or in a pony. Requires effort to do more than just straighten it every day.


----------



## maps823

disneyanney said:


> Either down, in a ponytail, or a braid.



same!


----------



## niallsprincess

In a bun or down, but mostly always with a bandana like a headband.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Down. Always.


----------



## grandfloluver

Besides the summer, my hair is normally down. I wear it both straight and curly, and it's decently long. At least underneath my armpits lol otherwise, I wear it in a messy bun or ponytail.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Usually I wear it down and curly or wavy. If I close at work then I usually wear my hair in a messy bun the next day because I dont get home until very late. And at work I have to wear my hair in a ponytail.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Any new question for today?


----------



## disneygirl520

Sorry...I was working. 
Silvermist20 question!
Were/are you a boy/girl scout?
No, I never was.


----------



## disneygirl520

It isn't showing up lol ^


----------



## Orreed

I was from 1st to 6th grade.


----------



## maps823

Yep I've been a Girl Scout since 4th grade


----------



## Fairywings

I used to be. Troup broke up a couple years ago.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Nope never


----------



## niallsprincess

Never! I wanted to be one at some stage but I wasn't allowed to, which is cool because now I'm glad that I did not.


----------



## HiddenMickeynKat

I like purple.

My husband also likes purple.

Strange truth - we both owned purple cars before we knew each other.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Ya! I was a brownie from when I was 8 until 10 and then a guide from when I was 10 until I was 14


----------



## Doodle98

Yes, and I still am!


----------



## Stellatyler

I think it may be Pink or Orange


----------



## disneyanney

No, I wasn't


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yes, when I was 5 or 6. my mom was one of the troop leaders. I only did it for a year. Then I did it again in maybe 4th grade? But I hated it and quit after one meeting.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Nope.


----------



## Silvermist20

(answering my own question)
Yes, since 4th grade I think. About to become a Senior (in girl scouting) next year. Man, the time flies by fast.

A teeny bit off topic, but I just HATE it when I tell people I'm a girl scout and they either think it's weird or they instantly think of only like Brownies, but then cookies time comes around and they're like, "Ooh! Got any cookies?" smh


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Yes, a Girl Scout from 1st grade to 6th grade.


----------



## disneygirl520

Expeditioneverestgrl question!
What is your favorite Disney quote?
"Around here we don't look backwards for very long. We keep moving forward, opening up new doors, and doing new things. Because we're curious, and curiosity keeps leading us down new paths." -Walt Disney
It's on my bedroom wall and it's my cover photo on Facebook. I love it.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I'm not sure but I think it's "Don't think and don't worry. When the time comes, you'll know what to do." -Elastigirl


----------



## CleverBelle

"You are braver than you believe, stronger than you seem, and smarter than you think" -Christopher Robin


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Sorry...I was working.
> Silvermist20 question!
> Were/are you a boy/girl scout?
> No, I never was.


Nope, never was, I never really wanted to


disneygirl520 said:


> Expeditioneverestgrl question!
> What is your favorite Disney quote?
> "Around here we don't look backwards for very long. We keep moving forward, opening up new doors, and doing new things. Because we're curious, and curiosity keeps leading us down new paths." -Walt Disney
> It's on my bedroom wall and it's my cover photo on Facebook. I love it.



I don't really have one  Just because I like so many of them.


----------



## Orreed

All our dreams can come true, if we have the courage to pursue them. -
Walt Disney


----------



## disneyanney

"Oh, yes, the past can hurt, but you can either run from it or...learn from it." -Rafiki

Or 

"There's more treasure in books than in all the loot on Treasure Island." or something of that sort.


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question!
Where do you think you'll end up living when you grow up?
I really have no idea. Wherever life takes me, and wherever I can get a job lol. I could always live in this city or I could move across country. No idea lol


----------



## Orreed

Probably Orlando or Burbank because I want to work for Disney  If I don't I'll probably stay in Texas, maybe move down to the Austin area.


----------



## Fairywings

I have no idea. Not going to be surprised if I don't move far from where I already am


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Expeditioneverestgrl question!
> What is your favorite Disney quote?
> "Around here we don't look backwards for very long. We keep moving forward, opening up new doors, and doing new things. Because we're curious, and curiosity keeps leading us down new paths." -Walt Disney
> It's on my bedroom wall and it's my cover photo on Facebook. I love it.



I will answer properly when I have access to my disney quotes word document


----------



## CleverBelle

California or Florida for Disney, or Seattle. Cause I'm weird and a librarian is one of my top career choices. and Seattle has one of the best libraries in the country.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I want to work for Disney but I also realllllly am in love with the Pacific Northwest so we'll just see what happens. CleverBelle, I'm with you, Seattle has the coolest library ever! I love Seattle in general.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

"And yet, through it all, Cinderella remained ever gentle and kind, for with each dawn she found new hope that someday her dreams of happiness would come true."

And idk I don't want to leave North Carolina, so probably here.


----------



## Silvermist20

I have no idea. Wherever the wind blows I guess.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

(Answering my own question)
"South America! It's like America, but south!" Ellie on Up

Next answer
Our house is for sale in PA. We are planning to move this summer to Florida, in winter garden, ten minutes away from Disney. If our house sells? And we move, then I will live in Florida until I HAVE to move again.


----------



## disneyanney

Anywhere but where I am. I wouldn't mind Florida


----------



## niallsprincess

Florida


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Probably here in IA


----------



## AllThatJazz

"The past can hurt. But the way I see it, you can either run from it for learn from it." - The Lion King <3

And hmm. Up north. Small town maybe? I'm not really sure what I wanna do in the future.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Heather asked me to post the next question since she's at camp.

What are you watching/listening to at this very moment?

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Orreed

I just was watching 30 Rock and am about to listen to Ellie Goulding.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

A Disney surprise on YouTube. Disney dining put it up with Ash and Brie's surprise? Did any of you see it?


----------



## disneyanney

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> A Disney surprise on YouTube. Disney dining put it up with Ash and Brie's surprise? Did any of you see it?



I just watched it. That was so sweet!


----------



## disneyanney

Listening to Fawks the Phoenix


----------



## Doodle98

Pewdiepieeee


----------



## Silvermist20

Nothing lol.


----------



## niallsprincess

Listening to Blink 182 and watching Fools Rush In.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I'm kind of half-watching Mythbusters, it's just on in the background. 

And I missed this one for some reason... my favorite quote is "Thanks for the adventure, now go have a new one!" -Ellie from Up. Moves me practically to tears every time...love that movie.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Um, not really anything... But I recently listened to a radio station based of of One Republic


----------



## maps823

Uh, well my dog's barking if that counts


----------



## Fairywings

The wind. It's weird to listen to sometimes


----------



## AllThatJazz

Catfish in the background and grouplove playing on my ihome


----------



## disneygirl520

Hi guys, I'm home! 
I'm currently waiting for my Wii U game to download so I'm listening to the downloading screen music lol

For today:
Do you like kids? 
Yes, I love kids. Which is good, due to my career aspirations. I just got back from a camp trip with 29 of them.


----------



## Doodle98

I absolutely love kids. My job this summer includes kids, I babysit all the time, and I just love them!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Yes!


----------



## disneyanney

I don't know how good I am with kids, but I like them.


----------



## Fairywings

Depends on the kid


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Definitely! Love babysitting and working with them.


----------



## LondonUnderground

It depends. I help at brownies and some of them are so rude and disrespectful it makes me so angry but last year I went to help at my old primary school and the kids were so nice omg. probably because it's private lol


----------



## grandfloluver

Yes I love kids. I work with multiple types of kids weekly. I have a job as an art teacher for 4-7 year olds once a week and I work with them in music and church once a week, too. Working with kids comes naturally to me, and I love being around them.


----------



## Cinderella8

MickeyisBeast said:


> Heather asked me to post the next question since she's at camp.
> 
> What are you watching/listening to at this very moment?
> 
> How I Met Your Mother


How Far We've Come by Matchbox Twenty


disneygirl520 said:


> Hi guys, I'm home!
> I'm currently waiting for my Wii U game to download so I'm listening to the downloading screen music lol
> 
> For today:
> Do you like kids?
> Yes, I love kids. Which is good, due to my career aspirations. I just got back from a camp trip with 29 of them.



Um.... well, a tutor kids at school...

It just depends. If they're snotty and rude I have a hard time putting up with them, especially in school my patience can run thin. But when they're willing to work with me then they're usually fine

Just neutral I guess


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question! 
What is your favorite game at an arcade?
Dance Dance Revolution! I'm pretty good and I just love it.


----------



## Orreed

Ski Ball


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Yes I love kids. I want to work at Disney or be a dental hygienist at a children's dentist. 

My favorite arcade game is skee-ball, deal or no deal, or the big wheel with a lever that you push and you win tons of tickets!


----------



## Cinderella8

Deal or No Deal, or that big spin wheel thing with lots of tickets- once me and my little sis got the 1,000 ticket jackpot


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I love old school games, like Pac Man, but I also really like that one where you sit on a motorcycle, don't know what it's called... I found out recently that I'm actually better at it than I thought.


----------



## niallsprincess

I love kids so much! I love going over to one of my best friend's house because she has SO many little cousins and apparently I'm really good with them. I prefer really young kids though, like from 1-5.

I like the Terminator or Guitar Hero or basketball because I'm good at them c:


----------



## Silvermist20

Dance Dance Revolution, skee ball, or Guitar Hero


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Skee ball.


----------



## disneygirl520

Sorry guys. Long shift at work and I forgot my iPod. 
Anyway...are you a picky eater?
Yep. I wish I wasn't but I definitely am.


----------



## Orreed

No not really. I like almost anything. Middle Eastern is really yummy and I like almost all seafood.


----------



## niallsprincess

I'm not a picky eater  I'll eat mostly anything but I don't like really spicy food. That's pretty much the only thing.


----------



## disneyanney

Not really, but I do hate seafood. And icing, icing makes me sick.

"Happiness can be found, even in the darkest of times, if only one remembers to turn on the light."-Albus Dumbledore.    "There is more treasure in books than in all the pirates loot on treasure island." -Walt Disney


----------



## LondonUnderground

I am beyond picky it's not even funny


----------



## Cinderella8

Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. I'm incredibly picky. Just ask Noelle  I feel so bad for her mom whenever I come over I don't like ANYTHING XD


----------



## ambee2030

Cinderella8 said:


> Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. I'm incredibly picky. Just ask Noelle  I feel so bad for her mom whenever I come over I don't like ANYTHING XD


 Yes Yes you are very picky chi


----------



## Cinderella8

ambee2030 said:


> Yes Yes you are very picky chi


Yep!  I live off cheese breadsticks, pizza, and bread at school xP


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. I'm incredibly picky. Just ask Noelle  I feel so bad for her mom whenever I come over I don't like ANYTHING XD





ambee2030 said:


> Yes Yes you are very picky chi





Cinderella8 said:


> Yep!  I live off cheese breadsticks, pizza, and bread at school xP



You drive me insane sometimes. 

Yesterday, I was texting Cindy;
Me: I'm eating lasagna 
Cindy: EWWWWW!!!
Sometime before that;
Me: Eating mozza ball soup
Cindy: YUCK!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> You drive me insane sometimes.
> 
> Yesterday, I was texting Cindy;
> Me: I'm eating lasagna
> Cindy: EWWWWW!!!
> Sometime before that;
> Me: Eating mozza ball soup
> Cindy: YUCK!!!


*takes a bow*

Actually I believe I said 'BLECK'. XD


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> *takes a bow*  Actually I believe I said 'BLECK'. XD



Yes, we must not forget exactly what sound you made.


----------



## Fairywings

I can definitely be picky.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Kind of... I used to be a lot more, but yeah, I'd say I am, especially when it comes to vegetables. I'm already allergic to some kinds of lettuce and tomatoes though, so I have an excuse not to eat salad. I also don't like super spicy stuff, or really sweet stuff like candy corn.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Yes. I pack my lunch at school. I only buy a few things at school like chicken nuggets and cheeseburger. I am most picky on fruits and vegetables. I just tried a cheese quesadilla in Spanish class last month and I loved it! I also tried a taco. It was okay but I especially love meatloaf. That's my favorite food


----------



## Orreed

1elle2 said:


> You drive me insane sometimes.
> 
> Yesterday, I was texting Cindy;
> Me: I'm eating lasagna
> Cindy: EWWWWW!!!
> Sometime before that;
> Me: Eating mozza ball soup
> Cindy: YUCK!!!







But those are like totally delicious normal food everyone likes haha.


----------



## disneygirl520

Expeditioneverestgrl question!
What are some things you don't like about yourself? 
Umm, my vision: it's pretty bad (I can't only see the E on the eye-chart). I also don't like that my feet are wide and flat which makes it hard buying shoes. I'm also directionally challenged lol, I have to GPS everything. Hmm, oh and my teeth are really sensitive, I have to use prescription strength toothpaste because I get too many cavities.


----------



## Doodle98

1. I'm a vegetarian, but I try as much as I can.

2. Ehehehehe most things. I a, very self conscious.


----------



## disneyanney

And now for the list of my faults:

*I am shy
*I have sensory issues
*I am a terrible test taker 
*my vocabulary sucks
*I get self-conscious probably more than I should 
*I'm a terrible driver
*I over-think everything and have a hard time making decisions

"Happiness can be found, even in the darkest of times, if only one remembers to turn on the light."-Albus Dumbledore.    "There is more treasure in books than in all the pirates loot on treasure island." -Walt Disney


----------



## Orreed

My legs, I'm sometimes awkward and/or took loud, it's hard for me to focus, and not a good test taker.


----------



## maps823

I am EXTREMELY picky, like picky to the max! I don't like any vegetables (I like potatoes but I dont count them b/c they're a starch) and I dont eat beef or pork (except for bacon).


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Not really, unless you get into details like seafood, Mexican, or really fancy food with the spices and stuff.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm not picky, I like most foods.

There's nothing I dislike about myself. There used to be many things I didn't like but I learned to love it or fixed it. Most recently I didn't like how quiet I could be, so I started speaking in class more and hanging out with more people. Love yourself or do something about it.


----------



## grandfloluver

Oh yes. I am awful picky. It's a pain, but I am not willing to change it yet, but eventually it may get better. 

Probably some of my easy ability to get nervous. I get nervous over stupid stuff and I wish I wouldn't.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

(Answering my own question)  I don't like how I am 14 & 90 pounds. People call me anorexic all the time but I eat. I don't have a boyfriend so that's probably what I don't like about myself. :/


----------



## Fairywings

Oh, I can go on and on about what I dislike/hate about myself

*I value my intelligence and creativity most, but sometimes I can be made to feel so stupid

*I'm ugly

*I could lose a few pounds

*Procrastination is a habit of mine

*I have to work to get noticed, so a lot of the time I'm not motivated enough to do so

*Both my parents and myself have high standards so when I never meet those standards it sucks.

*My temper is horrid, some have unfortunately encountered that temper first hand

So yeah, not exactly the best person


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I hate that I'm suppose to wear glasses, I dislike that I'm a really boney, knobby person, that all of my joints pop so easily, that I have very high arched feet, and my stomach growls really loud when I'm hungry.


----------



## Cinderella8

-my crooked finger, although I love meeting new people and freaking them out with it ^-^

-I absolutely cannot STAND my nose, I don't know why but I just don't like it 

-I'm not exactly skinny

-I don't like my smile

I could probably go on and on lol


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Oh, I can go on and on about what I dislike/hate about myself
> 
> *I value my intelligence and creativity most, but sometimes I can be made to feel so stupid
> 
> *I'm ugly
> 
> *I could lose a few pounds
> 
> *Procrastination is a habit of mine
> 
> *I have to work to get noticed, so a lot of the time I'm not motivated enough to do so
> 
> *Both my parents and myself have high standards so when I never meet those standards it sucks.
> 
> *My temper is horrid, some have unfortunately encountered that temper first hand
> 
> So yeah, not exactly the best person



Perry no  I bet your beautiful. And we all have flaws but your a wonderful person and my best friend on the DIS. Stay strong.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:
			
		

> Perry no  I bet your beautiful. And we all have flaws but your a wonderful person and my best friend on the DIS. Stay strong.



Aww, thanks Olivia


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question!
Have you ever been to the ocean?
Yep, I have.
And with that (unless I missed any) I am out of questions from others. Please PM me if you have any you want asked!


----------



## disneyanney

Yes.

"Happiness can be found, even in the darkest of times, if only one remembers to turn on the light."-Albus Dumbledore.    "There is more treasure in books than in all the pirates loot on treasure island." -Walt Disney


----------



## Fairywings

Yes

If I think of any questions I'll let you know


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

All the time! I live about two hours from it, so....


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Aww, thanks Olivia



You're welcome  

Yes. I've been to the Atlantic and Pacific.


----------



## niallsprincess

Yes! The ocean's my favorite place in the whole world other than Disney.


----------



## oogieboogie13

I used to live 5 min away and I pretty much lived at the Ocean, but now I am 5 hours away and I never go.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Ya


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Heck ya except when I got caught off in the wave and started going into the wave...

I will try to think of more questions. I usually do have some.


----------



## Cinderella8

Yes, once, at our Disney cruise at Castaway Cay


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> Yes, once, at our Disney cruise at Castaway Cay



Castaway Cay is just amazing.

"Happiness can be found, even in the darkest of times, if only one remembers to turn on the light."-Albus Dumbledore.    "There is more treasure in books than in all the pirates loot on treasure island." -Walt Disney


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Yes.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Castaway Cay is just amazing.
> 
> "Happiness can be found, even in the darkest of times, if only one remembers to turn on the light."-Albus Dumbledore.    "There is more treasure in books than in all the pirates loot on treasure island." -Walt Disney


Definitely. I consider that day the best day of my life ^-^ It was awesome, and we got so lucky, because there was a storm coming in. We missed it by a day, we got perfect 75 degree weather. And we were the second-to-last ship to see the Flying Dutchman there, that was awesome


----------



## disneygirl520

Expeditioneverestgrl question!
Do you sleep with anything at night? 
Lots of pillows lol, and I have some stuffed animals and such on my bed too.


----------



## disneyanney

No, jus my pillows

"Happiness can be found, even in the darkest of times, if only one remembers to turn on the light."-Albus Dumbledore.    "There is more treasure in books than in all the pirates loot on treasure island." -Walt Disney


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

(Answering my own question)

Yes, my pillows of course, three of my stuffed animals, and a night light. I'm almost fifteen but don't judge


----------



## GoofyFunyun

A stuffed dog, and besides my favorite blanket and pillow, that's it.


----------



## niallsprincess

Two pillows, a Pooh Bear and this is really embarrassing, but also a baby blanket.....


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

niallsprincess said:


> Two pillows, a Pooh Bear and this is really embarrassing, but also a baby blanket.....



Nothing is embarrassing.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yes I've been to the ocean! I'm about to go back in a week for senior week!! It's my first trip with no parents, just friends.

I'm OCD about my sleeping arrangements lol. I have two flat pillows, a fleece blanket on me, a blanket my grandma made laying next to me, and a polar bear stuffed animal on my right and a teddy bear on my left. Idk how this will work out in college


----------



## Cinderella8

A pillow, a dolphin Pillow Pet, and a couple stuffed animals xP


----------



## Silvermist20

Two pillows, a pillow pet penguin, and some stuffed animals. I'm 14.


----------



## disneygirl520

Do people normally think you are older or younger than you are? Or the right age?
People usually think I'm older than I am. Except for kids lol they think I'm younger.


----------



## Fairywings

Younger


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Younger. I get called 10-12 year old because of my shortness and skinniness. I absolutely hate it but I won't when I get older. I am really mature tho. I don't act 10-12.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Older. I skipped a grade, so I'm at least a year younger than all my classmates, but people generally think I'm the same age as them. Since I have lots of friends who are older than me, I've kind of matured with them. But I've found that the older you get the less age matters, especially in a good friendship.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Older.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Older because I'm so tall lol


----------



## disneyanney

Younger

"Happiness can be found, even in the darkest of times, if only one remembers to turn on the light."-Albus Dumbledore.    "There is more treasure in books than in all the pirates loot on treasure island." -Walt Disney


----------



## Silvermist20

Older, mainly because I'm tall. Someone thought I was 16 when I was 12 or 13 one time.


----------



## Orreed

A few special stuffed animals 

Older
.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Do people normally think you are older or younger than you are? Or the right age?
> People usually think I'm older than I am. Except for kids lol they think I'm younger.


People always think I'm older. I'm thirteen, people usually guess around 14 or a few times 15


----------



## disneygirl520

Expeditioneverestgrl question!
What is your highest grade in school right now?
Well I'm done for the year. But I somehow manage to get a 100% in my online "Education and Technology" class.


----------



## Cinderella8

I'm finished with school, but I had a 101% in Health, because of bonus points on a few tests, and we never had in-class assignments, all easy homework and easy tests


----------



## Silvermist20

100 in Spanish.


----------



## Orreed

100 in Advanced Tech Theatre


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

(Answering my own question)
Besides a 100 in chorus, I have a 96 in math.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

(Answering my own question) Besides a 100 in chorus, I have a 96 in math class.

Sorry it sent twice


----------



## grandfloluver

Ooh everyone thinks I am years younger than I am. I am really really short, so that's kinda why. And I think I have a baby face anyways, so that kinda adds to that equation. I kinda like it though. It is nice most of the time lol 

I got a 100 in computer apps. Tough stuff I know


----------



## disneyanney

I'm done as well. 100s in math and English

"Happiness can be found, even in the darkest of times, if only one remembers to turn on the light."-Albus Dumbledore.    "There is more treasure in books than in all the pirates loot on treasure island." -Walt Disney


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Aced all my classes this semester, got a 100 in holocaust and genocide, but got a 4.9 gpa in Pre Calc so technically that's far above a 100.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

As in multiple classes because our school doesn't give A+s  

I think I got those in Computer Apps, 2D art, Animal Science, and Math


----------



## disneygirl520

When going on trip are you a light packer or do you tend to pack too much?
I usually overpack. l'll be done packing but then I'll start adding things that I think I MIGHT need and it usually becomes too much, I'm determined not to overpack for this Disney trip.


----------



## disneyanney

Too much.


----------



## Fairywings

I'm the kind that will pack too much of one thing and not enough of another


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I tend to pack practically just the amount I need.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Too much, but on a one night trip before I forgot my bras. Lol


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Too much, but on a one night trip before I forgot my underwear. :/


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Sorry guys idk how to delete a post on my phone. :/


----------



## Orreed

Overpack, because I like to have a variety of what to wear depending on that day's mood.


----------



## maps823

Sometimes I over pack so next time I make sure to pack less and then end up under packing and vice versa


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you play video games?
Yeah, I do. But rarely by myself. I love silly party games and Mariokart and Super Smash Brothers: games I can play with my friends or siblings.


----------



## disneyanney

Not really


----------



## Fairywings

Yes but not a lot, usually with my bro


----------



## mickyminnie890

Hello!  I'm new here (not to DisBoards, but to the Teen Disney Section)! 

I play video games, but not everyday I'm not crazy about it! I love Super Mario games though especially Mario Kart!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Sometimes. Not very often though. I play games on my phone?


----------



## Cinderella8

Definitely a light packer


----------



## niallsprincess

Light packer. I always pack too little and end up needing to buy things on my trip.

I really like video games and that's all I'm going to say about that.


----------



## Orreed

mickyminnie890 said:


> Hello!  I'm new here (not to DisBoards, but to the Teen Disney Section)!
> 
> I play video games, but not everyday I'm not crazy about it! I love Super Mario games though especially Mario Kart!



Hey welcome! 

I love playing League of Legends (Orreed) and Sims 3. Roller Coaster Tycoon was my childhood. We have a Wii. When my boyfriend finishes MCT he's going to buy be a Xbox and we're going to play together.


----------



## Silvermist20

I used to play games on my tablet 24/7 but now I only do when I'm bored. I also used to play Wii a lot but I don't as much anymore.

Orreed, my brother has Rolley Coaster Tycoon 3 on his (old) computer and I still play it sometimes!


----------



## mickyminnie890

Orreed said:


> Hey welcome!   I love playing League of Legends (Orreed) and Sims 3. Roller Coaster Tycoon was my childhood. We have a Wii. When my boyfriend finishes MCT he's going to buy be a Xbox and we're going to play together.



Thank you, and omg I play LoL too.


----------



## Orreed

mickyminnie890 said:


> Thank you, and omg I play LoL too.



Oh my gosh awesome! We should totally play. Add me.


----------



## Orreed

Silvermist20 said:


> I used to play games on my tablet 24/7 but now I only do when I'm bored. I also used to play Wii a lot but I don't as much anymore.
> 
> Orreed, my brother has Rolley Coaster Tycoon 3 on his (old) computer and I still play it sometimes!



Ah awesome! I do too. I have all 3 but mostly play 3 now.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Just Wii games once in a while


----------



## Cinderella8

YES. Minecraft, Mario Kart Wii, Epic Mickey, Disney Universe, Super Paper Mario, stuff like that


----------



## mickyminnie890

Orreed said:


> Oh my gosh awesome! We should totally play. Add me.



Okay! Is it the same as your name on here?


----------



## Orreed

mickyminnie890 said:
			
		

> Okay! Is it the same as your name on here?



Yup! What's yours?


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you keep windows open or closed? 
In my car I drive with my sunroof and usually my driver's window open. At home the windows are usually closed.


----------



## Orreed

Closed. I mostly drive on high speed roads to work and I live in Texas so got to keep the hot air out.


----------



## disneyanney

Closed


----------



## Fairywings

Closed


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Closed. I have so many outdoor allergies in the summer and in the winter it's too cold.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Open in the summer because my pickup doesn't have air conditioning.

In my house they are usually open during summer evenings because I don't have air conditioning in my room.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Open from march-September. I LOVE driving with my windows down!


----------



## Cinderella8

Closed, for some reason I don't really like having them open, in a car or at home


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Closed in the car, but sometimes we leave our back door screen window open.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Our air conditioning in the car is broken atm so we have the windows open. Also the upstairs of my house gets sooooo hot during the summer so the windows are open from first thing until the last person goes to bed


----------



## disnemma

Hello! I'm new-ish to the DIS, but definitely new to the teen section. 

I only have my driver's permit, but when I drive with my dad we keep the windows open and when I drive with my mom it's windows closed.  At home, we open the windows at the beginning and end of summer and keep the air on during the warmer months.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

disnemma said:


> Hello! I'm new-ish to the DIS, but definitely new to the teen section.   I only have my driver's permit, but when I drive with my dad we keep the windows open and when I drive with my mom it's windows closed.  At home, we open the windows at the beginning and end of summer and keep the air on during the warmer months.



Welcome


----------



## mickyminnie890

Orreed said:


> Yup! What's yours?



alydaninja


----------



## mickyminnie890

I keep the windows closed.


----------



## Orreed

mickyminnie890 said:


> alydaninja



Awesome  I'll definitely play with you sometime.


----------



## grandfloluver

Ooh closed most of the time. Except in the summer and I am really trying to cool off. I freeze most of the time, so that's probably why I don't take advantage of that


----------



## niallsprincess

Fifty-fifty. I like to have them open so I can get some sun on one of my arms or get some wind on my face, but when I'm in the car with my mom, they have to stay up because she doesn't like them down.


----------



## disneygirl520

This one is super random, but it's a thing I have going with a friend. 
How many light switches are in your house? 
19


----------



## GoofyFunyun

23


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Hold on have to go count... 63! Holy crap and I didn't even count my basement!


----------



## Silvermist20

15 I think.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Around 22


----------



## mickyminnie890

12?


----------



## disneygirl520

Well, expeditioneverestgrl wins, one of my friends has 56 and we were talking about how ridiculously many that is, but I guess some people have more lol.
Do you garden? 
I don't really, but my family does. We grow vegetable and strawberries.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

No. That was an easy answer.


----------



## Fairywings

Occasionally, not often


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I have 44 in the upper story, but I was too lazy to go downstairs...

Nope, I never garden, my allergies make it pretty much impossible to go outside, like, ever.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Kind of, i helped my mom plant our few plants and help weed strawberries, tomatoes, and the potatoes and I water the plants.


----------



## disneyanney

Not really


----------



## Silvermist20

Nope.


----------



## Orreed

No. I used to pull weeds at my old house if that counts.


----------



## niallsprincess

Sometimes. I used to grow tomatoes and I'd help my grandma garden in her HUGE garden. I think we're doing one at my house next year. We were going to this season, but my brother over-fertalized everything, killing everything he had.


----------



## Newsies

I don't garden, but I should, because I'm highly interested in botany.  I'd love to go into the field of botanical science when I get into college, but my school doesn't offer any courses that could be considered remotely related to what I'm looking for and the nearest botanical garden from my house is about an hour away.


----------



## disneygirl520

How many hours of sleep do you need?
Legitimately 8. If I don't get enough sleep I get real grumpy and really emotional.

This is my last question for a while. Tomorrow I leave for DISNEY WORLD! Expeditioneverestgrl sent me a long list of questions earlier in the week so she is going to ask those while I'm gone.


----------



## Fairywings

It depends each day. Probably about 7-10


----------



## Orreed

Have fun at Disney!
Probably like seven, but the more the better. The normal time I got to bed is 11pm.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Eight to nine but I only sleep seven. Have fun! Hopefully you'll get to "sleep" tonight! Good luck and say hi to Mickey for me!


----------



## Silvermist20

Like 7 or 8


----------



## LondonUnderground

I'm never not tired tbh


----------



## niallsprincess

7 or 8.
Have tons of fun at Disney!


----------



## disneyanney

7-8, probably. Have tons of fun!


----------



## Newsies

HAVE TONS OF FUN AT DISNEY!  TELL MICKEY I SAID "SEE YOU SOON" <3

As for my sleeping schedule- it's weird.  It depends.  I always want more sleep when I have to go to school in the morning, but during the summer I go to bed late, wake up early, and take periodic naps throughout the day.  I'm generally good if I run on 6-7 hours a night.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Hey I am subbing for disneygirl520 while she is gone: What is one ride you think Disney world/Disney land should update?  I think they should update the great movie ride; not all of it but some of it.


----------



## Fairywings

They should replace Stitch's Great Escape


----------



## Orreed

Yeah update Great Movie Ride and destroy (WITH FIRE!) Stich. 

Great news. They are closing down Indy and American Idol. Why? Most likely for a Star Wars land!!


----------



## disneyanney

Orreed said:


> Yeah update Great Movie Ride and destroy (WITH FIRE!) Stich.
> 
> Great news. They are closing down Indy and American Idol. Why? Most likely for a Star Wars land!!



I heard about that! So exciting! 

I definitely agree on Stitch. Ellen's Energy Adventure needs something done to it as well, I think


----------



## niallsprincess

What's wrong with you people? Indy gave me life. Looking forward to the new Star Wars deal (favorite movie), but Indiana Jones has a special place in my heart too.

Ellen's Enger Adventure needs to be updated.


----------



## disneyanney

niallsprincess said:


> What's wrong with you people? Indy gave me life. Looking forward to the new Star Wars deal (favorite movie), but Indiana Jones has a special place in my heart too.
> 
> Ellen's Enger Adventure needs to be updated.



I like Indy, it's American Idol I don't care much for.


----------



## Orreed

disneyanney said:


> I heard about that! So exciting!
> 
> I definitely agree on Stitch. Ellen's Energy Adventure needs something done to it as well, I think





niallsprincess said:


> What's wrong with you people? Indy gave me life. Looking forward to the new Star Wars deal (favorite movie), but Indiana Jones has a special place in my heart too.
> 
> Ellen's Enger Adventure needs to be updated.



Yeah I'm so excited for Star Wards!
Ellen definitely does. A few things in WDW does. The Imagination Pavilion needs to be redone. 
I never saw the Indy Show, but the ride is probably the best thing ever. I just think it's had a good run but needs to be replaced. I thinks rides are good to reride but shows not as much.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

8-10 hours of sleep, of course I could always sleep more...

Get rid of stitch please! As for updates, I think a Cars Land in WDW would be neat.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Well, this is just me, but I had this really great idea for how they should update the Haunted Mansion, and I'm kind of crazy, it's like a specific room I think they should make a few changes to, but that's because I'm a nerd and think it would really be cool if it referenced a classic piece of literature. They should make the room with the creepy bride be like Miss Havisham from Great Expectations. Yep, I'm really weird, but that's what I think would be awesome! 
Other than that, I can't really think of anything. But I do know one thing they should NOT mess with, and that is pirates. It's almost the same as it was when it opened and it is perfect.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

If it's a Star Wars Land, YAY!!! I'll be 20 at the time that the movie will come out.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> I'm never not tired tbh



Me

Stitch


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> This one is super random, but it's a thing I have going with a friend.
> How many light switches are in your house?
> 19


Umm....

28


disneygirl520 said:


> Well, expeditioneverestgrl wins, one of my friends has 56 and we were talking about how ridiculously many that is, but I guess some people have more lol.
> Do you garden?
> I don't really, but my family does. We grow vegetable and strawberries.


Nope


expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Hey I am subbing for disneygirl520 while she is gone: What is one ride you think Disney world/Disney land should update?  I think they should update the great movie ride; not all of it but some of it.



Stitch


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

What do you imagine your future to look like in ten years? 
Married, maybe one kid, living in Florida near Disney, traveling, etc.


----------



## Fairywings

Single, a writer that's published something, hopefully happy.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Oh boy, umm... I'll be 25 so I'll maybe be married and may or may not have a kid. I have no plans of moving so ill stay here on the plains. This all depends on if I can get a boyfriend or not


----------



## Orreed

Working for Disney in communications/advertising/marketing. 27 seems like a good age to get married, but I'm in no rush. Although I don't want to get married just for the sake of it, only if I find someone who I want to do it with. I don't know if I want to have kids.


----------



## scarscar93

Crap. I'll be 30. 

By then I'll have gotten my MFA and hopefully published at least part of the series I've been working on, hopefully an annual passholder (I'd stay in Florida for the resident discounts) not in mountains of school-related debt, maybe married or in a serious relationship but definitely with one or two cats. Also with a very cute house.


----------



## niallsprincess

Hopefully at least dating, living in Florida, hopefully working at Disney World, hopefully still doing art and traveling a lot, and hopefully happy.


----------



## Cinderella8

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> What do you imagine your future to look like in ten years?
> Married, maybe one kid, living in Florida near Disney, traveling, etc.



Well by then I'll only be 23/24, hopefully out of college, maybe dating, have a decent job, hopefully out of the middle-of-nowhere town I live it


----------



## Silvermist20

Hopefully married and living in Golden Oak (and for all of you who don't know what that is, it's houses in Disney World ) and maybe having one or two kids.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Sorry I was at the grocery store. Here is today's question: What are your top three favorite foods?

1. Meatloaf
2. Ham
3. Lasagna


----------



## Orreed

1. Slurpee
2. Crab
2. Lo Mien


----------



## ambee2030

1.Pizza
2.Hamburgers
3. Smoothies


----------



## Fairywings

1. Fettuccine Alfredo
2. Ice Cream
3. Calzones


----------



## maps823

1. chicken fried chicken
2. chicken alfredo pasta
3. chocolate chip cookies


----------



## GoofyFunyun

1. Baked potato soup

2. Beef stew

3. Chicken


----------



## niallsprincess

1. Mango smoothies
2. Arby's roast beef sandwhiches
3. Steak


----------



## grandfloluver

1.  Cheese Pizza
2. Fried chicken legs
3. Hot dogs


----------



## scarscar93

1. Panera's mac & cheese
2. Cinnamon sugar pretzels
3. Popcorn chicken


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

1. garlic french bread
2. spaghetti
3. ice cream


----------



## Cinderella8

1. Pizza Panini at the Land in EPCOT

2. Milky Ways or things like that with caramel

3. Apple pie


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

What is your least favorite color?

Yellow. I like the sun yellow  but not any other yellow.


----------



## Silvermist20

1. Delicious food
2. Yummy food
3. Tasty food

Poop brown


----------



## ambee2030

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> What is your least favorite color?  Yellow. I like the sun yellow  but not any other yellow.


 um.....I guess sun burnt orange something like that red orange


----------



## Fairywings

Highlighter yellow or puke green


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Highlighter yellow or puke green



Oh my gosh yeah.


----------



## Orreed

Puke Green or Burnt Orange


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Olive green I think


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

What Kind of car do you want/have?
I want a hot pink or purple convertible! I know, expensive!


----------



## Orreed

A fancy convertible

I have a PT Cruiser now and really like it, but a fancy convertible would be awesome.


----------



## Doodle98

I want a turquoise fiat 500 or my dad's black pickup truck. I know that sounds weird but it's really nice and fun to drive.


----------



## scarscar93

I want a light blue Honda Fit:




...but it looks like I'm in line to get my brother's Corolla. Ah well, it runs and the air conditioning works.


----------



## Fairywings

It has to be red.

Maybe a convertible. Maybe a Lamborghini. Maybe a Ferrari.


----------



## LondonUnderground

I think that minis, fiat 500s and citroen ds3's are cute but in ma dreams it'd be a Mercedes c250 or a range river lolz maybe when I'm like 30. I'm learning to drive now in a mini but I don't have a car of my own yet


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I have a yellow Dodge Dakota that has a black stripe down the side length-wise.


----------



## niallsprincess

Least favorite color: Any yellow that isn't bright(sun) yellow.

Car I want: Bright green Chevy Camaro


----------



## maps823

I want a Jeep wrangler, either red or black


----------



## Silvermist20

A car that works. I don't care how old it is, what kind it is, or how ugly it is. I just want it to work.


----------



## Cinderella8

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> What is your least favorite color?
> 
> Yellow. I like the sun yellow  but not any other yellow.


Brown-orange and what I call icky green but is technically olive lol


scarscar93 said:


> I want a light blue Honda Fit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but it looks like I'm in line to get my brother's Corolla. Ah well, it runs and the air conditioning works.



I do NOT want a car at ALL, I'm terrified of driving, but if I had to get one probably one like this^^


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I have a blue Honda accord and it is my BABY and his name is Rider (after Flynn Rider). My car has experienced so much with me it's my ride or die (literally haha)

My dream car, however, is a white jeep.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

What is your favorite flower?
Mine is a rose because my middle name is Rose.


----------



## niallsprincess

Gardenias for the smell or hibiscuses because they're so pretty and tropical.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Sunflowers i guess. Daisies too.


----------



## Fairywings

Roses, lilies, marigolds


----------



## Orreed

Rose


----------



## disneyanney

Lilies


----------



## Newsies

Oh, God.  Where do I start?

Well, New Jersey has a lot of natural forsythia.  For those of you who aren't familiar with forsythia and how it grows, when it's not in bloom, it's just like a bush- and about 65% of the time the bushes are ugly and brown and look dead.  Then when it does bloom- POOF!  You wake up and your bushes are covered in vibrant yellow going all over the place.  So forsythia is cool in that perspective.

Hydrangeas are also pretty, though.  They have a nice color and they're good for wedding bouquets.   Peonies are kinda pretty, too, when they're not too obnoxiously pink.  They smell really good too.

Sorry.  I'm a bit of a flower nerd.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Sorry I'm so late. 
Do you have a pool?


----------



## Doodle98

Yep


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Yes, inground eight feet deep pool with waterslide and diving board


----------



## Doodle98

Yep


----------



## Fairywings

yeah


----------



## disneyanney

No


----------



## Silvermist20

I used to have an inflatable pool, but I think my dad threw it out. -_- So then one hot summer day, my mom and I bought a kiddie pool. I think he threw that out too. -_-


----------



## Newsies

No pool.  We have a tradition of buying a cheap slip-n-slide every memorial day, though.


----------



## Orreed

I did two houses ago.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Kind of, we have a stock tank for watering cows that we fill every summer and swim in.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? Last year in eighth grade I did until I broke up with him on valentines day. I didn't even realize it was valentines day :w this was my first boyfriend. Our relationship lasted around 4 months.


----------



## disneyanney

No, I've never had one.


----------



## Cinderella8

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> What is your favorite flower?
> Mine is a rose because my middle name is Rose.


Waterlilies, I LOVE waterlilies so much


expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Sorry I'm so late.
> Do you have a pool?



Yep, a 24 ft. by 12 ft., 4 feet deep


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Wow, I missed a few. 
I don't really have a favorite flower, I like lots of kinds of flowers as long as they're pretty. I guess I like cherry blossoms. 
Ha, no pool! I live in Oregon, that's so rare for us Northwesterners. 
And nope, never have dated.


----------



## Orreed

.


----------



## Doodle98

I had a boyfriend for a little over 2 months, we never saw each other though because he was in college and also he was a butt.


----------



## Orreed

My Marine boyfriend and I have been dating since February. He's wonderful 
I dated another guy before him for about 2.5 months.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I've had an on/off relationship with the same guy for nearly three years now. We hadn't really had a very good relationship until this year. I grew up a lot and started actually communicating with him.


----------



## scarscar93

I've never dated anyone, but it's not like I've had that great a selection of guys to pick from in the first place.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I've dated very little, but I'm not in a relationship right now.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Have you ever seen anybody at Disney that you know besides the people you came with?

Yes, my friend Nicole. We were both at magic kingdom in tomorrow land on the same day and we were textin and planning to see each other for two weeks and we did!  one of my best memories.


----------



## disneyanney

My mom's friend from college at MNSSHP and a family we went to church with at HS.


----------



## scarscar93

In fifth grade during spring break I ran into a girl from my class at Animal Kingdom.

In middle school and high school I've seen from a distance or run into classmates during Night of Joy.


----------



## Orreed

I saw a kid from my 6th grade English class at Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Saw a girl from my school, she was in front of us in line at the Disneyland main gate, which is a LOT more of a coincidence than you'd think, my high school has 82 people in it. 
We've run into old family friends twice too.


----------



## grandfloluver

Oh gosh yeah. Lots. Normally about every trip we go on we see someone from our hometown. It's totally unexpected for the most part, but we always keep an eye out for someone we know.


----------



## Fairywings

Never lol


----------



## Fairywings

As for the previous question, nope, never dated


----------



## maps823

Never dated any one

We've planned trips a few times with some of my mom's friends so we could do some stuff together


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Nope.


----------



## Cinderella8

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? Last year in eighth grade I did until I broke up with him on valentines day. I didn't even realize it was valentines day :w this was my first boyfriend. Our relationship lasted around 4 months.


No, I'm not even 14 yet I don't need a boyfriend
also all the boys in my school are insane, but.... 


expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Have you ever seen anybody at Disney that you know besides the people you came with?
> 
> Yes, my friend Nicole. We were both at magic kingdom in tomorrow land on the same day and we were textin and planning to see each other for two weeks and we did!  one of my best memories.



Yes, so many times, and it's always been so funny.

Once a few years ago, we were in AK and I had a basketball shirt on with our town on it. And this family came up and stopped us and asked, "Are you from -our town-?" We said yes, and we saw that they were wearing shirts with _their_ town on it, it was the next town over. It turns out we kinda-sorta knew each other, not really well, but we'd seen each other before. It was funny.

Then this past trip in 2013, I was swimming from one end of Pop Century's pool to the other without coming up at all (very difficult XD) and I came up and was face to face with this guy, who went, "Hey Christina!" It turned out to be on of the families who go to our church, they came down and surprised us, it was pretty cool


----------



## Silvermist20

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? Last year in eighth grade I did until I broke up with him on valentines day. I didn't even realize it was valentines day :w this was my first boyfriend. Our relationship lasted around 4 months.


Yes, for literally 5 seconds. It's a really long story.


expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Have you ever seen anybody at Disney that you know besides the people you came with?
> 
> Yes, my friend Nicole. We were both at magic kingdom in tomorrow land on the same day and we were textin and planning to see each other for two weeks and we did!  one of my best memories.



Yes, someone who worked in the office of my intermediate school and her husband. It was kind of awkward...


----------



## Doodle98

I saw one of my best friends, and a guy I hate.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Have you ever celebrated your birthday or a special occasion at Disney and how did Disney make it special?  I celebrated my 12th bday a week before it. We got space mountain fastpasses and pixie dust magic made like 6 extra fastpasses come out!!!  I also got a place mat and a special dessert at CRT and I got cards from Crystal palace and a bunch of other restaurants    I also got a button and a million happy bday wishes!


----------



## Orreed

Well my dad took me for my 16th birthday, but we went two months early so it wouldn't be as crowded. I didn't tell anyone it was for my birthday there, but it was a magical trip as always


----------



## disneyanney

My very first trip to Disneyland when I turned two. Actually, I'm celebrating my birthday this year on our upcoming trip. It's not really my birthday, but it's a make-up for the trip we were supposed to take for mine, so it still counts.


----------



## Fairywings

Yeah, I got a button and people congratulated me on my birthday, and we went to MVMCP


----------



## maps823

My 10th birthday. I remember getting a goody bag thing from Whispering Canyon when we ate there and pretty much every sit down restaurant we went to I got a dessert and they sang happy birthday! And of course CMs wished me happy birthday when they saw my button. It was really magical and awesome!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

No


----------



## Cinderella8

Oh, one more meeting at Disney: Me and Noelle's parents surprised us when we were younger, we saw each other in the All Star Sports lobby and ran to each other and tackle hugged and stuff xD I'm pretty sure we were stereo-typically squealing like little girls. I don't remember (I was focused on Noelle) but Mom said she saw people watching us and saying it was really cute



expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Have you ever celebrated your birthday or a special occasion at Disney and how did Disney make it special?  I celebrated my 12th bday a week before it. We got space mountain fastpasses and pixie dust magic made like 6 extra fastpasses come out!!!  I also got a place mat and a special dessert at CRT and I got cards from Crystal palace and a bunch of other restaurants    I also got a button and a million happy bday wishes!



Not for MY birthday, my birthday is always around State Fair time and that's in the summer, since I don't have much of a heat tolerance we could never go

But we go around the time of my mom and dad's birthdays (they're a day apart) and anniversary. We always get buttons and such


----------



## Silvermist20

Well I can never go on my actual birthday since it's so close to Christmas and we refuse to go during Christmas time, but when we go in November (when we usually go), we pretend it's my birthday. When we do that, we don't really all-out celebrate, but I just wear the pin pretty much.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I went to Disneyland in May this year for my graduation with a friend, and it was such a great trip! We ate at the Blue Bayou which was pretty much THE COOLEST THING EVER especially because Pirates is my favorite non-thrill ride, and we got to sit by the awed.  And we also got on Indiana Jones in 20 minutes by a weird fluke, we happened to be walking by right when the wait time went down... Anyway, it was a wonderful trip! We also got amazing Fantasmic seats. We didn't wear graduation buttons though, they didn't have any left.... It was annoying because most of the people there who SAID they just graduated were probably lying because most schools don't graduate as early as we do.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Spent my 16th birthday at Disney


----------



## grandfloluver

I went to Disney for my birthday when I was nine. That was probably my favorite trip ever. I also went when I turned 17 and celebrated my belated birthday, and I got back last week from my graduation trip. I have a blast down there!


----------



## scarscar93

I went to Disneyland for my graduation trip, but forgot to get the "I'm Celebrating" and "First Visit" buttons until our last day in the park.

I haven't yet gotten to celebrate my birthday at Disney but it's something I hope/plan to do in the future.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Do you like to dress up or be lazy/wear sweatpants better?
Both. Some days I like to wear a dress and some days I like to wear sweatpants.


----------



## grandfloluver

Most of the time I am a dresser upper. I love to spiffy up. But, then again, there are those days where I want nothing more than to go slouchy with my messy bun. So, I guess both. Just depends on my mood and what day it is


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Do you like to dress up or wear sweat pants better?  Both. Some days I like to wear dresses and skirts and other days I like to wear sweat pants.

Edit: sorry guys it posted twice bc disboards is so weird on iphone4S!


----------



## Fairywings

Both alternatively


----------



## Orreed

Depends on my mood and the situation


----------



## maps823

grandfloluver said:


> Most of the time I am a dresser upper. I love to spiffy up. But, then again, there are those days where I want nothing more than to go slouchy with my messy bun. So, I guess both. Just depends on my mood and what day it is



Same here


----------



## disneyanney

Probably lazy dress, although I don't mind dressing up if I have to


----------



## Newsies

Dressing up!  I love putting on my favorite shirt and a little bit of makeup and some jewelry in the morning, especially when I don't want to get out of bed.


----------



## Doodle98

Lazy clothes!


----------



## scarscar93

It depends on the day and whether or not I have to leave the house at all.


----------



## Cinderella8

Lazy!!! XD


----------



## GoofyFunyun

To school I almost always wear jeans and a t-shirt. At home it's sport shorts and an old shirt


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

What is your favortie thread on the dis besides the one you created?

Definitely this thread! I love getting to know about everyone and all the people around the U.S.


----------



## Fairywings

This one's pretty cool actually


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I love the fangirl/fanboy thread even though it kind of dies every now and again. I need an outlet for my fangirling over everything...
and I like to dress up lazy. Especially when I'm tired in the morning.


----------



## Orreed

Young Avengers
I adore that roleplay. And it's been going on for such a long time I'm very emotionally attached to the characters. 
This one is my second favorite followed by the fangirl/boy.


----------



## maps823

I love this thread! 

The few RPs that I'm actually in I really like but they are kinda dead right now (Academy for Heros and Famous in Disney)


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Probably this one, though the RPs are pretty cool too.


----------



## disneyanney

Nothing I'm involved in is really that active at the moment, but I do enjoy this thread - it was a great idea.


----------



## Cinderella8

This one, Random, or Camp of Disney or some of the other RPs


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Dress up, for sure.

My favorite thread is the HOT. Although I think I made the current one so if that doesn't count, then this thread.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Sorry guys my wifi wouldn't work so it couldn't let me post. Here is last nights question:
What is your favorite beach?
Cocoa Beach, Florida. It's beautiful, good waves to boogie board on, etc.


----------



## Orreed

Santa Monica
Because that's the only one I remember lol. 
But it was really cool and there's a theme park on the pier. 
Used to go to a lot of pretty Maine, New Hampshire, and Vermont beaches when I was little. 
We go to the West Coast a lot but it's San Francisco and almost all their becahes are too rocky and cold.
And I don't know if it counts but Lake Tahoe is incredible.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Myrtle beach! It's the go to beach in the Carolinas. I was just there and it's heaven on earth


----------



## disneyanney

Destin, Florida. I've been to Cocoa Beach, but Destin has white, smooth sand and it's just so pretty.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Anywhere on the Oregon coast, namely Cannon Beach, Pacific City, or Lincoln City. Lincoln City is kind of like the best place in the world. 
The water's freezing and you can hardly swim in it, and it's cloudy all the time, but I do not care. It's still absolutely gorgeous. Especially the tidepools at Cannon Beach, you can find so many cool stuff there. And watching the sunset over the ocean.... man.... now I really want to go.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Hampton beach in New Hampshire


----------



## Cinderella8

The only beach I've been to, the one on Castaway Cay


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I'm sure you've been asked this question a million times, but what do you want to be when you grow up?

A dental hygienist. I want to work at a children's dentist since I like kids.  And before I go to college, Disney world if I live in Florida.


----------



## disneyanney

I want to be a writer.


----------



## Orreed

Advertising/Marketing/Communications for Disney


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Two dream jobs are working at Disneyland (California that is!), and acting with a Shakespeare company of some sort. I also want to be a writer. Well, I already am, but a published one.


----------



## scarscar93

I'm hoping to be a young adult author.


----------



## niallsprincess

A Disney animator, a marine biologist, or some form of doctor (preferably a hospitalist or emergency medicine- ER doctor)


----------



## Cinderella8

Well (according to others) I have the skills to be an ER doctor or surgeon, a lawyer, or work for the FBI or the CIA, and while the latter especially is very appealing to me and I'm considering, I'd like to be a writer/marine biologist and work with the marine animals at EPCOT


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Mission Beach

Audio visual graphic designer, or animator.


----------



## The Villianess

I would love to be a writer, preferably books, but if I got a job at a magazine or a newspaper I'd be good.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

If you could travel to a place you have never been to, where would you go?

Paris  I've always wanted to go there, see the Eiffel Tower


----------



## disneyanney

London and Scotland. I want to see castles!


----------



## Silvermist20

Disneyland in California, Hawaii, or Europe.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

London!


----------



## Orreed

France


----------



## The Villianess

I'd say definitely Italy because I'm Italian. 

And food.


----------



## Cinderella8

Hawaii


----------



## niallsprincess

England, Italy, Germany, Ireland or Hawaii. That's so many, but I couldn't decide between them.


----------



## scarscar93

I'd love to go to England and take a Jane Austen tour. She's one of my favorites.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Um, somewhere in the U.S. preferably somewhere I don't have to fly. I'm too scared to fly for hours over an ocean to Rome or Ireland or something like that.


----------



## Newsies

I would go to London and see a bunch of West End shows


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

What is your favorite Disney store?

I like the pin store at downtown Disney. I went in there for the first time and traded two of my pins and bought a pin! It was so cool.


----------



## Orreed

The Star Trader at Disneyland


----------



## scarscar93

It was Tinkerbell's Treasures in MK until it closed down.

Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## littleorangebird

Mouse Gear, Tren-D, and Fulton's General Store


----------



## Newsies

I love Basin and any of the stores on Main Street


----------



## niallsprincess

Mouse Gear, The World of Disney Store and Fulton's
and Star Trader, hehe.


----------



## Reflections of Earth

The Emporium.


----------



## disneyanney

World of Disney


----------



## Cinderella8

Mouse Gear


----------



## GoofyFunyun

World of Disney or Villains in Vogue


----------



## Silvermist20

World Of Disney or Curl (which isn't really Disney, but it's in DTD so I don't know if it counts)


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Indiana Jones Trading Outpost or whatever it's called, I'm not actually sure, Pieces of Eight (I think? It's the Pirates of the Caribbean one), Star Trader, and World of Disney.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Which one would you rather go to: typhoon lagoon or blizzard beach?

Blizzard Beach. I've never been to any but I really really really wanna go on summit plummet!


----------



## Orreed

Typhoon Lagoon
The theming is more appealing and Crush n' Gusher looks really fun.


----------



## disneyanney

I've never been to either. If you stay at a moderate or deluxe, they have pools with water slides, so we've never felt the need to.


----------



## Cinderella8

Hm... I like both, but Typhoon Lagoon


----------



## maps823

I've never been to either (unless maybe when I was really little and don't remember) but I've always wanted to go to Blizzard Beach


----------



## Reflections of Earth

I've never been to either one, but I've wanted to go to Typhoon Lagoon for years.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I didn't really like either, I'm not a fan of water parks. But Typhoon Lagoon was better


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

No idea, I don't know anything about either of them but Typhoon Lagoon sounds cooler.


----------



## grandfloluver

I've never went to either


----------



## niallsprincess

I haven't been to either, but I think that Blizzard Beach has a really cool theme.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Which deluxe resort is your favorite? If you have never stayed at one, just pick the one you want to stay at. 

Contemporary.


----------



## maps823

I've never stayed at one but I love Wilderness Lodge and the Poly


----------



## disneyanney

Poly is our family favorite. Second would probably be Grand Floridian.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I have a hard time choosing between the three monorail resorts. They're all so great. We had the BEST room/view ever at Grand Floridian plus it's so fancy there. The Poly is my baby though, my favorite trip to Disney was when we stayed there. And I love the Contemporary because it was the first deluxe resort we ever stayed at.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Yacht club for life


----------



## grandfloluver

Not that it's not obvious or anything *cough username cough cough* but I am kinda a Grand Floridian type of girl


----------



## Doodle98

Contemporary


----------



## Orreed

Grand Floridian with the Wilderness Lodge as a close second.


----------



## Cinderella8

Definitely Poly


----------



## Reflections of Earth

Boardwalk for sure.


----------



## The Villianess

I liked the Polynesian. AKL rocks too.


----------



## niallsprincess

Poly or Grand Floridian. They're both so gorgeous.


----------



## disneygirl520

Hi guys I'm home!!! I can start asking question again tomorrow. Thanks for covering for me lol  I'll have to go back and answer all of the questions I missed, later, when I feel motivated. Right now I am in PDD (post Disney depression). Our trip was amazing and we made so many memories!!!

Oh, and thank you to everyone who said this thread was their favorite.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

You're welcome for covering for you! I went to Disney too except we just went on the monorail and the ferry. Not any rides or parks.  glad u had a great time!


----------



## Silvermist20

VWL or VBW


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

We didn't have another question tonight so:
What are your top three hobbies?

(Not in order)
1. Playing piano
2. Traveling
3. Writing


----------



## maps823

1. reading
2. Pinterest and the Dis
3. doing diy projects and stuff from Pinterest


----------



## Orreed

In no particular order...
1. Theatre/Tech Theatre
2. DIS (Especially writing on Young Avengers)
3. NCL and Ambassador Program (Volunteering)


----------



## disneyanney

1) Writing/reading
2)piano 
3) trip planning


----------



## scarscar93

1. Writing/reading
2. Going to concerts
3. Baking


----------



## kimba46

1. Running - Disney Races included 
2. Foodie- cooking, baking, eating healthy mostly.
3. Going to Disney Parks and on Disney cruises.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

disneyanney said:


> 1) Writing/reading 2)piano 3) trip planning



Wow were so alike!


----------



## disneyanney

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Wow were so alike!



 that's awesome


----------



## disneygirl520

What are your Fourth of July plans?
Not much at all, I don't think we'll see fireworks since we just got back from Disney. But my best friend is coming over and I don't have to work since my boss doesn't know I'm back yet....


----------



## Silvermist20

1. Singing
2. Obsessing over stuff
3. Polyvore

Nothing really.


----------



## Fairywings

expeditioneverestgrl said:
			
		

> If you could travel to a place you have never been to, where would you go?
> 
> Paris  I've always wanted to go there, see the Eiffel Tower



Maybe Hawaii, London, Paris....


----------



## Fairywings

expeditioneverestgrl said:
			
		

> Which deluxe resort is your favorite? If you have never stayed at one, just pick the one you want to stay at.
> 
> Contemporary.



WL all the way


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> What are your Fourth of July plans?
> Not much at all, I don't think we'll see fireworks since we just got back from Disney. But my best friend is coming over and I don't have to work since my boss doesn't know I'm back yet....



Nothing I know of


----------



## Fairywings

expeditioneverestgrl said:
			
		

> We didn't have another question tonight so:
> What are your top three hobbies?
> 
> (Not in order)
> 1. Playing piano
> 2. Traveling
> 3. Writing



Reading/writing
Dis and other computer stuff
Theatre


----------



## Fairywings

expeditioneverestgrl said:
			
		

> Which one would you rather go to: typhoon lagoon or blizzard beach?
> 
> Blizzard Beach. I've never been to any but I really really really wanna go on summit plummet!



I've only been to Typhoon Lagoon but just for my dad's surfing lesson, we never actually got to go on anything, so I guess TL


----------



## Fairywings

expeditioneverestgrl said:
			
		

> What is your favorite Disney store?
> 
> I like the pin store at downtown Disney. I went in there for the first time and traded two of my pins and bought a pin! It was so cool.



So many. Pirate store, star wars store, mouse gears, world of disney, the canada shop, I could go on and on


----------



## Fairywings

expeditioneverestgrl said:
			
		

> I'm sure you've been asked this question a million times, but what do you want to be when you grow up?
> 
> A dental hygienist. I want to work at a children's dentist since I like kids.  And before I go to college, Disney world if I live in Florida.



Writer.


----------



## Fairywings

expeditioneverestgrl said:
			
		

> Sorry guys my wifi wouldn't work so it couldn't let me post. Here is last nights question:
> What is your favorite beach?
> Cocoa Beach, Florida. It's beautiful, good waves to boogie board on, etc.



Went to a couple in Cali. Santa Monica was one I think.


----------



## Orreed

Just working
Don't mind tho I had no plans.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

1. Writing 
2. Theatre (acting) 
3. Singing/choir

We're having a barbecue with lots of friends and stuff.


----------



## LondonUnderground

1. Ballet
2. Baking
3. Shopping (no regrets)

We don't do anything for the 4th seeing as you kicked us out lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I have to work today ):

But my coworkers and I are still gonna celebrate! Today is my favorite day of the year


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Typhoon Lagoon

Probably Grande Floridian

1. Drawing
2. Writing & reading
3. Eating! Lol

Maybe fireworks tonight


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Just doing pop it's and watching TV.


----------



## Orreed

Actually update we had a little party at work with hot dogs, fries, and chips. It was nice and the restaurant wasn't a crazy Friday like it normally is.


----------



## disneyanney

We had dinner at my dad's boss's house and watched fireworks.


----------



## disneygirl520

Are you a cat or a dog person?
Dog


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

dog


----------



## disneyanney

Neither


----------



## Doodle98

Both.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Cat. I can deal with small dogs but I hate big ones.


----------



## niallsprincess

Dog


----------



## Orreed

I like both. I have a dog now. But when I first start out on my own I want a cat.


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you eat breakfast? 
Only sometimes.


----------



## disneyanney

Yes


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Sometimes. Not really though.


----------



## Orreed

Yes almost always


----------



## maps823

Yes unless I'm runing late


----------



## Cinderella8

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> We didn't have another question tonight so:
> What are your top three hobbies?
> 
> (Not in order)
> 1. Playing piano
> 2. Traveling
> 3. Writing


No order
1. Drawing
2. Writing
3. Softball


disneygirl520 said:


> What are your Fourth of July plans?
> Not much at all, I don't think we'll see fireworks since we just got back from Disney. But my best friend is coming over and I don't have to work since my boss doesn't know I'm back yet....


Yep, family coming from Columbus and Chicago. Noelle is currently spending the whole week at my house!!  ^-^


disneygirl520 said:


> Are you a cat or a dog person?
> Dog


Cat


disneygirl520 said:


> Do you eat breakfast?
> Only sometimes.



Usually, but since I got hit in the head I'm just not hungry in the mornings


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Yes, always.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Dog and no I don't really like breakfast.


----------



## niallsprincess

No, never. I don't have enough time to eat breakfast in the morning before school and even if I did, I'd have a stomach ache all day long. Breakfast doesn't sit well in my stomach.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Both dog and cat! 

And I usually eat breakfast, just not during weekdays in the summer.


----------



## Fairywings

Cat person.

And I eat breakfast. Except when I forget. Sometimes I can forget to have breakfast or lunch, it's a bad habit


----------



## disneygirl520

What is your most embarrassing moment? 
I don't have a really good one. But a couple of winter ago we went sledding and it was really icy and I ran into a fence. I can still feel where the metal fence pushed up into my thigh. I had a huge bruise and I was sobbing, it wasn't my finest moment.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I have too many to count, but I can't remember any. I get hurt a lot (I have never broken a bone). So my most embarrassing moment is that I am clumsy, I guess.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I think I've shared mine about the doorway earlier so I do not feel the need to enlighten XD


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I think we've already had this question.... I told about my slip on the stairs at play practice....ahhh...good times...
I could probably think of another one though... I've definitely had plenty... But not at the moment for some reason.


----------



## Cinderella8

So many. Once I was texting Noelle while pushing a cart around Target and I rammed right into one of those metal poles in the hallways with fire extinguishers. And once at a friend's birthday party and we were walking by the pool in the hotel in our swimsuits, and this boy, in his swim trunks or whatever, walks by carrying a book. Well I stopped and turned around and watched him, and my friend asked if I was checking him out  I was trying to see what book he was read :rotlf:

Ooooh I got it! On free-sketch Friday in art class, I was bored and was doodling the symbols of the Clans from Warriors on my sketchbook. In art we can talk and stuff, do whatever really. My friend asked me what the Clan names were. So I say, "RiverClan, ThunderClan, WindClan, and ShadowClan." Immediately the boy in the next table over stands up. " The Shadow Clan? Does anyone in here watch Slugterra?" I (who used to keep the fact that I watched Slugterra to me, myself and I) nodded. "Yeah, I do..." He says "Best TV show _ever_" and we get into this 5 minute long Slugterra conversation that had to make zero sense to anybody. Finally, we take a break talking, and look around.

*Everybody* in the room was staring at us like "Whaaaaat??"

I hate attention like that and I had gone and totally geeked out in front of everyone, so I was pretty embarrassed.


----------



## Fairywings

Oh so many.

I had a panic attack in eighth grade. It was horrible. I never told anyone about it. Even my parents don't know.

I've also said some stuff and had some reactions totally off kilter from everyone else's.

The other day I saw epic (well done) and I'd sneezed right before Queen Tara died, so I was still sniffing my nose, and my dad thought I cried. It was mortifying.


----------



## disneyanney

I had a teacher who told my entire art table I was being bullied. That was bad.

This doesn't sound that bad, but when you take a kid who gets good grades, and is shy to the point of struggling to even talk into account, it has it's effects. This past year, I was out for a day in my civics class and was automatically put into a group that didn't do what they were supposed to and so when we presented, they did it wrong and I had no idea at all whatsoever. The teacher was vexed, as we all got chewed out in front of the entire class, and I about died. We had to redo the whole thing and I was so mortified by the time I got up again that I was stumbling terribly, and the teacher made fun of me for it. I left early that day.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I think I talked about when I tripped in my heels and my date had to give me a piggy back ride because I twisted my ankle. That was embarrassing but I just laughed about it and it was fine.

Or at work I always say "have a good day" when it's night or vis versa, idk if that's embarrassing but I always feel stupid when I mess up like that.


----------



## I Am What I Am

i dropped a thing of chicken nuggets in wendy's.

i invited a friend of mine to join the Dis way back in 2008 and she ended up lecturing people for saying "crap". 

i broke my leg at school and sat on the stairs for 10 minutes saying "no no i'm fine i'm good" and i ended up having to use a little scooter to get around and two people thought i lost my leg. i had to give like three presentations with that thing too. 

i threw up in line for the atlantis ride at seaworld once. 

i've slipped and fallen multiple times at magic kingdom.

one time i got a bee on my dress and my brother wouldn't help me so a stranger took pity on me. bless you stranger bee catcher girl.

one time at girl scout camp i twisted my ankle and was limping back to camp to get my mom and my leader and some other girls saw me and thought i was playing around and started doing some weird Frankenstein monster walk behind me because i didn't tell them i was injured.


----------



## disneygirl520

I don't think we've had this question before but I did ask "what was your clumsiest moment" before. But I could always be wrong.


----------



## disneygirl520

Are you a planner or do you go with the flow?

I'm more of a planner. I kind of wish I wasn't but I don't really like being surprised by things I didn't plan on doing.


----------



## Fairywings

Depends on my mood and what it is. I can be pretty spontaneous, but anyone who's seen me writing knows I make plans.


----------



## Orreed

Definitely a planner


----------



## disneyanney

I don't know. I like routine, but if it's extreme sometimes I just go crazy and say "let's just do what we feel like." Reason #1 why I love and hate all this pre-trip Disney planning. I mean, I'd go crazy if I didn't have a park picked out each day, but all the fast pass + minute by minute planning? I don't think so. A good mixture makes me happy.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Planner


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Planner. I plan my vacations a lot


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Planner. I love knowing exactly what's coming up in the weeks to come and I always plan out (roughly) days at Disneyland. My whole family's like that.


----------



## Cinderella8

Just depends. I like to plan


----------



## maps823

disneyanney said:


> I don't know. I like routine, but if it's extreme sometimes I just go crazy and say "let's just do what we feel like." Reason #1 why I love and hate all this pre-trip Disney planning. I mean, I'd go crazy if I didn't have a park picked out each day, but all the fast pass + minute by minute planning? I don't think so. A good mixture makes me happy.



This just described me perfectly!


----------



## niallsprincess

I started crying in line for the Rockin' Roller Coaster, not because I was afraid, but because I was sick and was forced to go on it anyways. The CMs thought I was terrified to go on the ride, but I didn't have the stomach to explain that I was just sick. I did throw up afterwards, but no one knows about that.

Definitely a planner.


----------



## disneygirl520

How long do you take to get ready in the morning?
That totally depends on whether on not I can get myself out of bed. If I need to I can be ready in ten minutes. But on days like today when I'm hanging out with friends later and I have time I spent a decent amount of time getting ready. 

So I just put together the fact that I leave again on Friday to camp with my grandparents. I will be gone until the 23rd which means I need someone to ask questions while I'm gone.


----------



## maps823

I can get ready in 15 minutes but usually I take longer because I walk around the house getting distracted like playing with my dogs, or on my phone and then when I remember I'm supposed to be getting ready I run around the house like a chicken with my head cut off trying to find socks


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I've gotten ready in 5 minutes before, but it's usually 15-20 minutes, depending on breakfast.


----------



## Fairywings

depends


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Planner, I lay in bed at night and plan everything. I like to plan out dates but they always turn out better when we have spontaneous dates. I'm trying to be more go with the flow.

I've mastered my makeup routine, it takes about 5-7 minutes now (which is really impressive if you know how much makeup I have). During school I get ready in 20 minutes, during summer/weekend I take however long I want.


----------



## Orreed

I get distracted easily, so I like to give myself a hour to wake up before school or work. If I focus I can do it a lot quicker and do sometimes.


----------



## disneyanney

Under half an hour usually.


----------



## niallsprincess

If I can get out of bed when my alarm clock actually goes off, 30 minutes. However, I usually ignore my alarm until I have 10 minutes or less and I'm usually able to pull that off.


----------



## Silvermist20

Depends


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

If I take showers in the morning, an hour. If I don't, then fifteen minutes or less.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am a hardcore planner. Some things I plan more than others, but I normally don't go anywhere where I don't have some sort of idea what I am going to do. I plan out every day by a few hours at a time. Definitely a Disney planner. That's my favorite thing to plan.

if I take a shower in the morning, it can take about 45 minutes for me to get ready. That's a decent average time. But if no shower in the morning, then I can get ready in about 15-20 minutes. Hair and all.


----------



## The Villianess

It really depends on what it is. I used to be such a micromanager, but now I kind of go with the flow. Partially this has to do with being enrolled in theatre, a class that (at my school) wants you to just go with it. It doesn't help that on the inside, I do like to plan things, but not to an extreme extent. I plan for the future, such as classes, but not really anything majorly important. I don't know. Partially I'd like to say that I only plan formal stuff if I want something to go a certain way. 

It normally takes me an hour in the morning if it's not the weekend.


----------



## disneygirl520

What are some words that you DO NOT like?

There are pretty many, but the top of the list is caulk, moist, and flesh.


----------



## I Am What I Am

perpendicular


----------



## disneyanney

I love words. The only one I can think of that I hate is scrumptious.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I honestly can't think of any words that I hate.... But ironically, scrumptious and moist are two of my favorites. I also love flosculation (which means a long word I think)


----------



## scarscar93

Every time I scroll through Facebook I'm struck with the thought of how nice it would be to erase the word "society" from existence.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Were on the way home from Disney! :/ I hate those words!


----------



## The Villianess

Math


----------



## GoofyFunyun

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Were on the way home from Disney! :/ I hate those words!



Yes.


----------



## scarscar93

If nobody else has a question, I thought of one:

*When you read the phrase YAGE (Yet Another Grand Exit), do you read it as the phrase it stands for, as the abbreviation (Y-A-G-E), or as its own word?*

I always read it as its own word rhyming with "rage." Which is pretty fitting since that's how some of the better ones go down.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

The phrase it stands for.


----------



## niallsprincess

Can't say some of the words I hate, but I hate aluminum foil (mostly because I can't pronounce it properly) and belly.

I read it as its own word, to be honest.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> If nobody else has a question, I thought of one:
> 
> When you read the phrase YAGE (Yet Another Grand Exit), do you read it as the phrase it stands for, as the abbreviation (Y-A-G-E), or as its own word?
> 
> I always read it as its own word rhyming with "rage." Which is pretty fitting since that's how some of the better ones go down.



I think of it as "yage" rhyming with "rage"


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Oh, I just thought of a question for today! (I'm hoping it wasn't asked before I joined)
Do you play any instruments?


----------



## Orreed

Mucus 

Rhyming with rage. 

And I do not play instruments. I did recorder in 4th grade music class and was way behind everyone lol I am terrible with instruments. Unless you count my voice which I'm pretty decent in musical theatre with.


----------



## disneyanney

I've played the piano for nearly five years.


----------



## maps823

The recorder in 5th grade and we did this thing called recorder karate so each time you successfully played a song you got a little string on your recorder...I think I had like two strings and everyone else was like really good and had all their strings 

In 6th grade I was in band and played percussion I wasn't all that great I had a B in band class! My first B ever and it was in band! It was me and another girl and 10 guys in percussion and I think all the guys hated me because I wasn't good...I usually got the easy parts at concerts like the triangle :'(


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

maps823 said:


> The recorder in 5th grade and we did this thing called recorder karate so each time you successfully played a song you got a little string on your recorder...I think I had like two strings and everyone else was like really good and had all their strings   In 6th grade I was in band and played percussion I wasn't all that great I had a B in band class! My first B ever and it was in band! It was me and another girl and 10 guys in percussion and I think all the guys hated me because I wasn't good...I usually got the easy parts at concerts like the triangle :'(



Omg we did the recorder karate thing at my school too!  that was fun! I almost got all of my strings. 

I've been playing piano for almost three years now.    I love playing it and making my own music!


----------



## niallsprincess

I am currently playing saxophone and clarinet and have beens since the 6th grade. I've made district honor band every year on clarinet since then so far, which is probably my biggest accomplishment, to be honest. I love it.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Oh yeah, I forgot to answer my own question! I played piano for seven years, but I'm not taking lessons anymore. I'm probably gonna pick it up again in college. I also sing, but that's it. 
I love playing piano. It's so much fun to learn songs like Let it Go and movie soundtracks like Up (amazing piano solo) and music from Lost and stuff.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

YAGE as it's own word

I kind of play piano. I can read notes and the such but I can't play very complicated pieces


----------



## Orreed

Well we haven't had a question so hope you don't mind me asking one.

What's the weirdest thing a stranger asked you?

Well today at Target the worker (Who was like 35 btw. That'll make it way worse later) asked how my day was and I was like mehh I broke up with my boyfriend (Made a obligatory don't be sad buy ice cream and Oreo run) so not great. We smalltalked for like a minute and then he asked me out on a date. I thought he was kidding but no.  It was very uncomfortable.


----------



## AllThatJazz

Once a friendly but strange old man in Starbucks asked me what sports I did because "I had the body"


----------



## Doodle98

A woman thought that I was pregnant. I actually am very skinny, and I'm fifteen. I don't understand...

Aww, Olivia, you broke up with Andrew?


----------



## disneyanney

Doodlay, that's odd.

We passed by this bar in a hotel last Thanksgiving, because you couldn't not pass it. There were these drunk guys and one of them shouts "Hey, ladies!" to my mom and I. 

My older brother and I look a lot alike. Sometimes people ask us if we're twins.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Are you 10? This happens/happened a lot. I am now 15 and people still think I am 10.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I was babysitting and I took the kids I was watching to the park, and one of them was climbing on the outside of the playground and this old guy came up and asked, "Is that your son in the orange shirt?" and I had to awkwardly explain that I was just babysitting. I'm just glad the kid didn't hear him. I'm seventeen and kind of tall for my age so I guess it's not THAT totally strange (not like thinking you're pregnant, Doodle...that's just weird) but it was still awkward.


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> A woman thought that I was pregnant. I actually am very skinny, and I'm fifteen. I don't understand...
> 
> Aww, Olivia, you broke up with Andrew?




Wow, odd stories everyone. Interesting topic, I feel the uncomfortable just reading these lol.

I did break up with Andrew  It was really hard but I think I made the right choice. He was always so busy and I probably wouldn't see him in real til December. I'm much less stressed now too. I loved him, but not the Marine life. Sometimes the right thing isn't the easy one. And I asked if he thought I was doing the right thing and he agreed I was.


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Wow, odd stories everyone. Interesting topic, I feel the uncomfortable just reading these lol.  I did break up with Andrew  It was really hard but I think I made the right choice. He was always so busy and I probably wouldn't see him in real til December. I'm much less stressed now too. I loved him, but not the Marine life. Sometimes the right thing isn't the easy one. And I asked if he thought I was doing the right thing and he agreed I was.



I'm sorry, girlie. But I do think you did the right thing, it'll be much better for you.


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, girlie. But I do think you did the right thing, it'll be much better for you.



Thanks Bri. I think so too.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Well we haven't had a question so hope you don't mind me asking one.
> 
> What's the weirdest thing a stranger asked you?
> 
> Well today at Target the worker (Who was like 35 btw. That'll make it way worse later) asked how my day was and I was like mehh I broke up with my boyfriend (Made a obligatory don't be sad buy ice cream and Oreo run) so not great. We smalltalked for like a minute and then he asked me out on a date. I thought he was kidding but no.  It was very uncomfortable.



I'm sorry to hear that, I know you liked Andrew.


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> Doodlay, that's odd.
> 
> We passed by this bar in a hotel last Thanksgiving, because you couldn't not pass it. There were these drunk guys and one of them shouts "Hey, ladies!" to my mom and I.
> 
> My older brother and I look a lot alike. Sometimes people ask us if we're twins.



Yeah, I've gotten the twin thing with my older brother as well.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Wow, odd stories everyone. Interesting topic, I feel the uncomfortable just reading these lol.
> 
> I did break up with Andrew  It was really hard but I think I made the right choice. He was always so busy and I probably wouldn't see him in real til December. I'm much less stressed now too. I loved him, but not the Marine life. Sometimes the right thing isn't the easy one. And I asked if he thought I was doing the right thing and he agreed I was.



You just quoted Pocahontas! I should go find more Disney quotes to make you feel better.

Well at least you'll be feeling better and he's not angry about it or anything.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> How long do you take to get ready in the morning?
> That totally depends on whether on not I can get myself out of bed. If I need to I can be ready in ten minutes. But on days like today when I'm hanging out with friends later and I have time I spent a decent amount of time getting ready.
> 
> So I just put together the fact that I leave again on Friday to camp with my grandparents. I will be gone until the 23rd which means I need someone to ask questions while I'm gone.


30 minutes


disneygirl520 said:


> What are some words that you DO NOT like?
> 
> There are pretty many, but the top of the list is caulk, moist, and flesh.


Umm...

I don't really have words I dislike 


scarscar93 said:


> If nobody else has a question, I thought of one:
> 
> When you read the phrase YAGE (Yet Another Grand Exit), do you read it as the phrase it stands for, as the abbreviation (Y-A-G-E), or as its own word?
> 
> I always read it as its own word rhyming with "rage." Which is pretty fitting since that's how some of the better ones go down.


As its own word, yeah, rhyming with rage


ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Oh, I just thought of a question for today! (I'm hoping it wasn't asked before I joined)
> Do you play any instruments?


Recorder in 4-5th grade 


Orreed said:


> Well we haven't had a question so hope you don't mind me asking one.
> 
> What's the weirdest thing a stranger asked you?
> 
> Well today at Target the worker (Who was like 35 btw. That'll make it way worse later) asked how my day was and I was like mehh I broke up with my boyfriend (Made a obligatory don't be sad buy ice cream and Oreo run) so not great. We smalltalked for like a minute and then he asked me out on a date. I thought he was kidding but no.  It was very uncomfortable.



Hm...this random boy, around my age, asked for my name and address once.

I gave him a fake address and said my name was Mary Johnson. XD

Oh a few days ago I was at Walmart with my sister playing a Slugterra game on my phone and I was waiting outside the restroom and this boy a few years younger than me came up and asked if I liked Slugterra

Then he asked me a bunch of questions like what my favorite slugs were then left

It was kinda weird but mostly funny


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to hear that, I know you liked Andrew.



Thanks. I REALLY did. Distance was a shame.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> You just quoted Pocahontas! I should go find more Disney quotes to make you feel better.
> 
> Well at least you'll be feeling better and he's not angry about it or anything.



Haha I didn't even notice I quoted Pocahontas xD Watching DIS Unplugged, that makes things better.
Yeah. He seemed sad but think he agreed. I think we both known for a little but it was just easier not to break up.
Oh yeah everyone thinks me and my little sister are twins. She's twelve and taller than me o.o I'm not short ethier lol.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

You two look almost exactly alike! Are you twins?

That is the weirdest question I think I've gotten. It's awkward because they are talking about me and my mom -.- I never understood why people ask this because my mom and I look very different.

Another weird one was a couple years ago. this boy at a track meet came up to me and asked me about a girl from my school that was running then.
 He asked me for her name and number which was awkward.
I just told him her first name and walked away...


----------



## niallsprincess

My neighbor's grandmother asked me if I was anorexic more than once. I am relatively skinny, but it's not even close to making me look anorexic. Still made me feel bad, though. 

Also, I was once asked if my boyfriend (at the time) and I were brother and sister because we looked so much alike. That was awkward...


----------



## Orreed

Next Question!
I know it's early but have you thought about your Halloween costume yet? If so as what?

Depending on what I can find or and can afford I'd like to be River Song from Doctor Who, Lux from League of Legends, or Kaylee from Firefly.


----------



## scarscar93

I want to wear a pastel lace dress with color-coordinated tights and cardigan, a flower crown, and either a realistic skull mask or sugar skull makeup.

For me Halloween is a chance to wear pretty dresses and spooky them up.


----------



## disneyanney

I have, but that's because of MNSSHP. I'm going as Belle in her maiden dress.


----------



## Cinderella8

Honestly, I don't think I'm dressing up for Halloween... I just walk around with my sister when she goes trick or treating


----------



## Fairywings

I don't go anymore


----------



## Orreed

I don't go trick or treating anymore, but we have this thing at school called Goblin Day which is a Halloween Event where we dress up. Plus I want to also use it for Comic-Con


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Orreed said:


> Next Question! I know it's early but have you thought about your Halloween costume yet? If so as what?  Depending on what I can find or and can afford I'd like to be River Song from Doctor Who, Lux from League of Legends, or Kaylee from Firefly.



Who is kaylee from firefly? I haven't thought about it. I have no clue.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I'm probably not going to dress up for halloween since I'll be out of town, but if I do, I'm thinking I'd want to be Lady Macbeth, even though I know that's kind of overdone. 
I could mention some costumes from years past...
Last year I didn't have a costume so I put on a fez and went trick or treating in that with a huge group of people.
I was some boring stuff when I was younger... I was the phantom of the opera one year, I was Candace from Phineas and Ferb one time, that was fun, I had an orange wig... Ooh, one year I was Artemis, and I loved that costume, very proud of it. Greek sandals, an actual bow, and I painted my face... that was awesome. Okay, I'm done now.


----------



## Orreed

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Who is kaylee from firefly? I haven't thought about it. I have no clue.



Firefly is a phenomenal Space Western show from 2002 directed by Joss Whedon (Avengers, Buffy). Kaylee is the mechanic.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I usually go with my friend. Since there's this big conflict with teens going trick or treating and dressing up, we go crazy  It's fun to dress up as Disney characters and stuff. I'm thinking Maleficent or maybe Anna because my sister wants us to "match". Yeah, we're so cool


----------



## niallsprincess

I'll go until I'm dead. I think I have to go as a giant hamburger. I believe my friends and I are doing food items. We're going to be pizza, a chicken, a taco and a hamburger.
Otherwise I'd probably go as some sort of off hand gender swapped Tate Langdon from AHS. Maybe next year.


----------



## Newsies

My friends and I take Halloween seriously.  We always do group costumes- or at least, we try to.  This year, we're doing a Heathers-inspired Halloween costume.  What's your damage ?  I'm going to be Heather McNamara.  

I'm also thinking about next year because my mother wants to invest into the DVC before the year is out.  We've always wanted to go to MNSSHP.  If we can swing it, next year I'll be Merida!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Hmmmm...new question....
What kind of music do you like/normally listen to? Or if this has been done before, what kind of music can you not stand?


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I love country and sometimes pop. I absolutely can't stand jazz and I don't care for rock.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Country's one of my favorites too! haha, I keep forgetting to answer my own question... 
I pretty much love all kinds of music, but I don't like heavy metal or rap.


----------



## Newsies

Show tunes!  I'm always looking for new musical soundtracks to listen to.  Other than that, I'll usually just listen to whatever's on the radio.


----------



## Fairywings

These are my opinions, they may be controversial but I don't care, you leave my opinions alone and I'll leave your opinions alone.

Rock is AMAZING. Alternative, grunge, punk, hard....basically any rock. If there was no such thing as rock, I would barely like music.

Disney is good.

Classical is okay, but only the good stuff.

I can't _stand_ boy bands. Just.....no. Don't torture me with that stuff.

Country and pop are on about the same level. I like a couple songs, the rest of the genre is just plain tedious.

As far as show tunes go, if I know the musical I probably like/love its songs, if I don't know the musical, it's the opposite.

Rap and hip-hop, I'd have more respect for it if they talked about something other than fame, glory, girls they'd been with and money. 'Monster' by Eminem ft Rihanna I actually like, and there must have been a Justin Timberlake song or two that I heard that I liked but otherwise I don't get the hype or why it's supposedly so good.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> These are my opinions, they may be controversial but I don't care, you leave my opinions alone and I'll leave your opinions alone.  Rock is AMAZING. Alternative, grunge, punk, hard....basically any rock. If there was no such thing as rock, I would barely like music.  Disney is good.  Classical is okay, but only the good stuff.  I can't stand boy bands. Just.....no. Don't torture me with that stuff.  Country and pop are on about the same level. I like a couple songs, the rest of the genre is just plain tedious.  As far as show tunes go, if I know the musical I probably like/love its songs, if I don't know the musical, it's the opposite.  Rap and hip-hop, I'd have more respect for it if they talked about something other than fame, glory, girls they'd been with and money. 'Monster' by Eminem ft Rihanna I actually like, and there must have been a Justin Timberlake song or two that I heard that I liked but otherwise I don't get the hype or why it's supposedly so good.



We have a very similar taste in music. The only thing close to a boyband I'll listen to is Fall out Boy.


----------



## scarscar93

I've *tried* to be more open-minded with music, but I just can't get into current country. It's just not my thing.

I tend to listen mostly to indie/alt pop/rock. Overall, my absolute faves are Switchfoot, Eisley (and Stacy's side project Sucre is the stuff of dreams), Paper Route, Copeland, Twenty One Pilots, and MUTEMATH.


----------



## Orreed

I don't really know how to describe it lol. My favorite artists are Owl City, Lana Del Rey, Lorde, and Ellie Goulding. On the radio I listen to the top forty pop kind of stuff. Rock is fine. Not a fan of country or rap. I don't a listen to them a lot but movie and theme park soundtracks are cool. Hate the Japanese anime squeaky high pitched music my sister listens to ugh.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I only like pop. Maybe like Taylor swift country. I like Katy perry, some songs of Miley, Selena, one republic, one direction, and my favorite band: Coldplay! <3


----------



## Newsies

Orreed said:


> Hate the Japanese anime squeaky high pitched music my sister listens to ugh.



I FEEL YOU omg everyone I know is suddenly listening to k-pop and japanese music and I can't stand it!!!!


----------



## LondonUnderground

I love electronic/house/dance music. Basically anything majestic casual lol. I also love a bit of top 40 and rnb but I cannot stand metal or country omg I'd rather never listen to music ever again than listen to either of those


----------



## Orreed

Newsies said:


> I FEEL YOU omg everyone I know is suddenly listening to k-pop and japanese music and I can't stand it!!!!



Oh geesh hang in there.


----------



## Cinderella8

I just like a little bit of everything. I have slower songs like I Hope You Dance on my phone, then stuff like You're Gonna Go Far, Kid.

As long as it isn't Taylor Swift, I can put up with any music.

Don't even TRY Taylor Swift with me.


----------



## disneyanney

I listen to Broadway as long as its appropriate, Disney, piano, and classical. I like Michael Buble. Big band is okay, as well.

In general, I don't like country or pop. 

Can't stand rock and rap, like, don't even get me started.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Country is my favorite, especially when the weather is warm. Spring and Summer just scream country to me.
I also really enjoy pop and rock. R&B and rap can be really good too, but only certain songs/artists.

I enjoy most music/songs and I try to keep an open mind. I don't like when people hate on a genre of music, you may not like it but you should never shoot something down that someone else thinks so highly of. Music is one of those things that encourages people, keeps people going, gives people a reason.


----------



## grandfloluver

Pop is mostly my favorite. I am not really into much new pop that's out there nowadays, though. A few things I like, but most of it just doesn't do anything for me. I am a big Demi lovato, Lady Gaga, 1D, 5sos type of girl. Now, I do adore Carrie underwood and Shania Twain. Some country is okay with me. I am from the south, so I mean I can't just hate on it 100%. 

I don't really like rap music. Actually, I don't consider it music. The background instrumental-yes. The rapping is good poetry and I find it creative, but it's in no shape or form music at all. It's just talking to music to me lol just my opinion


----------



## niallsprincess

I like indie, rock, alternative, and classical.
I hate mostly all country music. It really annoys me, as do heavy country accents (sucks because I live in the south)
The only pop music I like is One Direction which is strange, because I usually hate boy bands, but it's true. Judge me.


----------



## scarscar93

*On the subject of music, what is (or are) the best concert(s) you've been to? If you haven't yet been to a concert, who do you most want to see play live?*

Last summer I saw Paper Route and they were _so good_ live. I ended up with a signed set list, signed drum stick, and shirt.

MUTEMATH is amazing every time I see them, and last November I saw Twenty One Pilots and they totally blew me away.


----------



## Cinderella8

scarscar93 said:


> On the subject of music, what is (or are) the best concert(s) you've been to? If you haven't yet been to a concert, who do you most want to see play live?
> 
> Last summer I saw Paper Route and they were so good live. I ended up with a signed set list, signed drum stick, and shirt.
> 
> MUTEMATH is amazing every time I see them, and last November I saw Twenty One Pilots and they totally blew me away.



Um well I went to a Hannah Montana concert in primary school... That's it. XD


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I know everyone probably knows this because I posted on the fangirl thread, but The Aquabats are phenomenal in concert, it was a total blast! Best concert I've ever been to HANDS DOWN and I've been to Taylor Swift....


----------



## Orreed

I went to a Demi Lovato concert like eight years ago at Six Flags lol. 
I REALLY want to see an Owl City concert. I am going to the next one even if I have to not be in a school musical or go by myself. Adam Young and his music is really inspirational to me. Ellie Goulding and Lana Del Rey would be really awesome too.


----------



## LondonUnderground

I saw disclosure last November and they were so goooooood!! Also I saw lorde a few weeks ago and she was amazing too. Still waiting to see justin timberlake in concert though, that will be the day I die


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I've been to a Miley Cyrus/Hannah Montana concert but now I am never going to her concerts again bc of the way se acts. Oh and I've been to a Taylor swift concert. I want to go to a Coldplay or One republic concert!


----------



## Doodle98

MONUMENTOUR!!!!! Paramore and Fall Out Boy and New Politics and it was just so amazing. I cried when I saw FOB, because I really couldn't comprehend that they are real, they're just so majestic.


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> Um well I went to a Hannah Montana concert in primary school... That's it. XD



This is me. 
Although I'm embarrassed to admit that the woman even exists, she puts such a terrible reputation out there for the human race.


----------



## grandfloluver

I've seen 1D in concert. That was epic. A real life changer lol Olly Murs opened up for them, and since then I have been an olly fan. I've also seen Shania Twain too. I am a big shania fan lol 

I would really love to see Lady Gaga, 5sos, or some backstreet boys throwback concert


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I haven't been to any concerts and I don't really have a favorite singer or band.. Maybe One Republic?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I saw One Direction on their first headlining tour and it was cool. There wasn't a lot of props or stuff like that because at this time they weren't as popular as they are now. Also their first album is alright, their second one is AMAZING though.
I saw Justin Bieber on his Believe tour and it was the best thing ever. Believe is my favorite album and he may be crazy but the kid knows how to put on a show. He really is a great performer.

I want to see Jake Owen, Iggy, and Arianna Grande in concert.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I have a question.

*What's the last tv series you finished watching?*

I finished How I Met Your Mother the other day (of course the ending sucked but maybe because it was 2 am I cried at Barney's last scene)
And I finished Greek (a show about sororities/fraternities. I'm considering rushing and this show, apart from the drama, gives a lot of information about Greek life) the other week.


----------



## Orreed

Firefly!
Oh man, what a phenomenal show.


----------



## disneyanney

Signed, Sealed, and Delivered, but just the first season. I don't really watch TV that much.


----------



## scarscar93

The only show I've really watched lately is Bob's Burgers, but I haven't finished it yet/it hasn't ended.

I guess the last one I totally finished was also HIMYM? Hated the ending so much. Ugh.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> This is me.
> Although I'm embarrassed to admit that the woman even exists, she puts such a terrible reputation out there for the human race.


Yeah, it's just...

Bad. It upsets me. 


MickeyisBeast said:


> I have a question.
> 
> What's the last tv series you finished watching?
> 
> I finished How I Met Your Mother the other day (of course the ending sucked but maybe because it was 2 am I cried at Barney's last scene)
> And I finished Greek (a show about sororities/fraternities. I'm considering rushing and this show, apart from the drama, gives a lot of information about Greek life) the other week.



Uh...

I haven't really finished anything recently. I just now officially saw every episode of Slugterra, buyt that's it, really XD


----------



## GoofyFunyun

MickeyisBeast said:


> I have a question.
> 
> *What's the last tv series you finished watching?*
> 
> I finished How I Met Your Mother the other day (of course the ending sucked but maybe because it was 2 am I cried at Barney's last scene)
> And I finished Greek (a show about sororities/fraternities. I'm considering rushing and this show, apart from the drama, gives a lot of information about Greek life) the other week.



Um, I guess the first two seasons of Once Upon A Time


----------



## Newsies

Concert question-

You're going to crucify me for this one but my favorite concert of all time was hands down my first Big Time Rush concert in 2012 (August 18, #woohooholmdel).  I finally got to meet them, I went to their sound check from the front row, I was 4th row for the concert itself, James hugged me, they gave a great performance, Cody Simpson opened up, I had chicken fingers, it was a great night.  I remember I stayed home one day in march to get the VIP tickets and I was shaking.  Sarah (my friend) and I were counting down the days from like 200 out LMAO.  We made our own shirts and everything.  It was great.

TV show question-

I've never finished a TV show yet but I'm getting towards the end of The Office.  It's SO funny.  I'm also watching Orange is the New Black if that counts.


----------



## Stepster

I LOVE DISNEY.... just wanted to shout it


----------



## I Am What I Am

the best concert i ever went to was the Jonas Brothers' Burning Up show. My friend's friend got us front row tickets. That was an incredible night.



The last tv show i finished.....i haven't finished anything recently. closest I've come is almost finishing a rewatch of fullmetal alchemist: brotherhood.


----------



## disneygirl520

Hi guys I'm home! I'm glad some questions got asked while I was gone. Wisconsin was fun, I got to reunite with my cousins and we went to the Dells and spent a whole day there playing mini golf, riding the Ducks, and taking a speed boat ride of a lifetime. I'll start asking questions again tomorrow  and I always accept your questions via PM.


----------



## LondonUnderground

The last tv show I finished was gossip girl back in February... I love it so much


----------



## GoofyFunyun

disneygirl520 said:


> Hi guys I'm home! I'm glad some questions got asked while I was gone. Wisconsin was fun, I got to reunite with my cousins and we went to the Dells and spent a whole day there playing mini golf, riding the Ducks, and taking a speed boat ride of a lifetime. I'll start asking questions again tomorrow  and I always accept your questions via PM.



Glad you had fun on your trip! I've been to Wisconsin Dells before, we mostly went to water parks, but was a fun few days.


----------



## Newsies

WB!  Sounds like you had a fun time!  You should write a Wisconsin TR.  LOL!


----------



## disneygirl520

GoofyFunyun said:


> Glad you had fun on your trip! I've been to Wisconsin Dells before, we mostly went to water parks, but was a fun few days.



We camped about an hour away from the Dells so we only actually went to it one day  but we had lots of fun camping too. 



Newsies said:


> WB!  Sounds like you had a fun time!  You should write a Wisconsin TR.  LOL!



Thanks! I have to decide if I want to write a Disney TR first.


----------



## niallsprincess

Well, the first three seasons of American Horror Story, but there's going to be another season, so I don't know if that means I haven't technically finished watching it or not.
Also I just re-watched every episode of Teen Titans ever (surprisingly, it took less than a month--- I watched for hours a day) . So I've watched that whole series two or three times.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Good luck Charlie and Sam and cat.


----------



## Doodle98

Soul Eater and Attack on Titan. AoT has some more coming, but soul eater has just a stupid knockoff series I refuse to watch. I cried at the end of both.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Soul Eater and Attack on Titan. AoT has some more coming, but soul eater has just a stupid knockoff series I refuse to watch. I cried at the end of both.



I've heard of Attack on Titan. What's it about?


----------



## disneygirl520

Are you an indoor or outdoor person?
Hmm, probably more indoor-sy but I do like the outdoors too. I love camping and hiking and geocaching with friends.


----------



## Newsies

Indoor.  Where I'm safe from brutal heat and blistering cold.  And closer to the ride.  LOL.


----------



## disneyanney

Indoor, but I don't mind walking outside.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I'm actually outside a lot, but mostly because its not any cooler inside in the summers


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Inside, but I do swim in my pool, ride my jet scooter, and take walks sometimes with my mom and brother.


----------



## Cinderella8

I'm sort of in the middle, but I'm leaning towards saying indoor


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I just finished Lost not too long ago! Sooooooooooo goooooooooood.....
And definitely indoor, I have really bad allergies to like everything outside...


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> I've heard of Attack on Titan. What's it about?



It's a post apocalyptic world where there are these beings called Titans, who don't need to eat and no one knows how they reproduce and they attack humans. They eat them, but they only do it to wipe out the population. So the humans have built walls to keep away from them. But one by one, the walls get taken down by a colossal titan. The story revolves around Eren Jaeger and his adoptive sister Mikasa Ackerman, and their close friend (and my baby,) Armin Arlet. They want to join the survey corps, the army that fights the titans and there's a bunch of cheese that goes down. It is a very gory anime with no romance whatsoever, complete opposite of Ouran, but still amazing.


----------



## grandfloluver

Oh I am definitely an indoor person. The most I am outside is when I'm at Disney if that says anything about my outdoor habits lol


----------



## niallsprincess

I'm definitely an outdoors person. Because I like doing things. The only time I don't like being outside is marching band camp which is currently going on  It's sooooo hot in Georgia right now. Especially while marching for 4 and a half hours at a time.


----------



## Orreed

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Are you an indoor or outdoor person?
> Hmm, probably more indoor-sy but I do like the outdoors too. I love camping and hiking and geocaching with friends.



^That's me too


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question!
Excluding Disney what is your favorite theme park?
Hmm, I like a lot. But I think I have to go with Sliver Dollar City. Because I love the whole theming of it.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> Excluding Disney what is your favorite theme park?
> Hmm, I like a lot. But I think I have to go with Sliver Dollar City. Because I love the whole theming of it.



Yessss!!


----------



## Orreed

Islands of Adventure! 
I live by Six Flags Over Texas and it's nothing close to Disney or Universal but it's still a blastn


----------



## disneyanney

Islands of Adventure, but only because of the Harry Potter section. The rest of Universal sucks.


----------



## Orreed

disneyanney said:


> Islands of Adventure, but only because of the Harry Potter section. The rest of Universal sucks.



ygbwekfywbrybg7ewqthryrtefrunvtreyfgrfhgjrehgeyd NO IT DOESN'T! 
Universal has incredible attractions. 
Amazing Spider-Man, Hulk, Jurassic Park....


----------



## I Am What I Am

disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question! Excluding Disney what is your favorite theme park? Hmm, I like a lot. But I think I have to go with Sliver Dollar City. Because I love the whole theming of it.





I love Universal. The rides are fantastic and the theming in Harry Potter/Jurassic Park/The Simpsons is great


----------



## disneyanney

Orreed said:


> ygbwekfywbrybg7ewqthryrtefrunvtreyfgrfhgjrehgeyd NO IT DOESN'T! Universal has incredible attractions. Amazing Spider-Man, Hulk, Jurassic Park....


It didn't feel like a story atmosphere besides HP. Their roller coasters jerked around so much...I like fast, but not jerky. 

And I've never seen anything Marvel.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

A small little amusement park fifteen minutes away from me, knoebels, that has a few coasters and flume rides that remind me of splash mountain. I go there with my friends sometimes. 

For water parks, I went to Great wolf lodge with my friend for my bday last year. I love GWL!


----------



## Doodle98

I like universal altogether. I also like Seabreeze, which is near my home.


----------



## Newsies

Universal Studios because of HPWW.  I.  Freaking.  LOVED.  HPWW!  I got butterbeer, I was in the wand show, I got my wand, I went on the HP ride, and it was all during like the height of my HP obsession.

As far as local stuff goes, I also like the Six Flags by us (Jackson, NJ).  We went there for physics day this year and it has some really great roller coasters.  It's about two hours away from me.


----------



## disneygirl520

GoofyFunyun said:


> Yessss!!



Lol glad you appreciate


----------



## niallsprincess

Islands of Adventure because I love the Harry Potter World. I also really like Busch Gardens.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Newsies said:


> Universal Studios because of HPWW.  I.  Freaking.  LOVED.  HPWW!  I got butterbeer, I was in the wand show, I got my wand, I went on the HP ride, and it was all during like the height of my HP obsession.
> 
> As far as local stuff goes, I also like the Six Flags by us (Jackson, NJ).  We went there for physics day this year and it has some really great roller coasters.  It's about two hours away from me.



Isn't WWoHP in Islands of Adventure? Diagon Alley is in Universal Studios

I enjoyed US and IoA pretty equally, I guess Universal is my favorite besides Disney.


----------



## disneygirl520

When do you go back to school? 
Classes start back on August 25th


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

If I stay here in PA, August 25th I think. I am 99.9% moving to FL, so classes start August 18th...three weeks from tomorrow!!!!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I'm taking a year off before I go to college so not until September 2015!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Classes for my college start august 27th, but i'm doing the dcp and my classes for that don't start until september 22d.


----------



## Orreed

Late August


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> When do you go back to school?
> Classes start back on August 25th



Thursday August 21


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Thursday August 21



Ha that's the day I'm leaving for Disney. I wish it was the day after so I could see Linkin park in concert but I'm going to disney so I can't complain.

Also, September 9th I think.


----------



## grandfloluver

College starts august 20th. No one else I've talked to starts college that early so that kinda bums me out a little bit


----------



## MickeyisBeast

grandfloluver said:


> College starts august 20th. No one else I've talked to starts college that early so that kinda bums me out a little bit



I start earlier than that lol
Classes start August 19th
But I move in August 15th


----------



## missylynn361

disneygirl520 said:


> Let's get to know each other one question at a time!
> 
> We'll start easy. What is your favorite color?
> My answer: Purple
> 
> I'll post a question a day as long as people are answering.





My favorite color is PINK


----------



## disneyanney

Don't know, don't care. I shall remain happy in my little bubble of unknowing for as long as possible.


----------



## Fairywings

Usually late August


----------



## scarscar93

grandfloluver said:


> College starts august 20th. No one else I've talked to starts college that early so that kinda bums me out a little bit



That's the day my classes start back up. I can empathize.


----------



## niallsprincess

August 8th.
12 days from now.
Help me.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Thursday August 21



^same


----------



## LondonUnderground

3rd September
But we finished on the 22nd July


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Thursday August 21





			
				GoofyFunyun said:
			
		

> ^same



That's weird that y'all start at the end of the week. Do y'all always go back to school like that?

I start school August 25


----------



## GoofyFunyun

maps823 said:


> That's weird that y'all start at the end of the week. Do y'all always go back to school like that?
> 
> I start school August 25



I don't know about Cindy, but our school district always starts on a Thursday. I suppose it's to help ease us from summer to school, which is one of the few good things about my school.


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> That's weird that y'all start at the end of the week. Do y'all always go back to school like that?
> 
> I start school August 25


Yep


GoofyFunyun said:


> I don't know about Cindy, but our school district always starts on a Thursday. I suppose it's to help ease us from summer to school, which is one of the few good things about my school.



lol same reason


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question! 
How many wedding have you been to?
Lots, I'd have to really think about it to get the number. I have one to go to this next Friday in fact lol. I'm a PK so whenever my dad does a wedding the family is usually invited, though we don't go to all of them.


----------



## Fairywings

A couple. I have one in two weeks actually


----------



## MickeyisBeast

ugh 4
i was a flower girl at one
the other two were my two of my aunt's
i was really young for all three of those
i went to one in NY this past october and it was the best wedding ever


----------



## maps823

I think I've been to two


----------



## GoofyFunyun

5


----------



## scarscar93

Seven.
The first was 13 years ago and my church's senior pastor's daughter was getting married.
In fourth grade I was my aunt's flower girl.
The summer following fourth grade I was my mom's maid of honor when she married my stepdad.
The next was my dad's cousin's wedding and my brothers and I mostly hung back since we didn't know anyone.
Then in 2009 a friend of my dad's daughter got married.
Senior year of high school my cousin got married.
A year later I went to my stepsister's wedding. tbh it was kind of haphazard and embarrassing.


----------



## niallsprincess

I've never been to a wedding but I'm going to be a bridesmaid in my brother's wedding in a month and a half.


----------



## LondonUnderground

2, I was a bridesmaid for my aunt when I was like 2 and my cousin's wedding when I was 9 I think. It was a classic irish wedding and we were still going at like 3am lol


----------



## disneyanney

I've been to my aunt's.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

One. I was in my aunt's wedding around eight years ago.


----------



## Orreed

Once
I was eleven and it was my cousins in Cambridge Massachusetts (Across the river from Boston). It was fun, and I LOVED visiting Boston.


----------



## I Am What I Am

I was flower girl in one wedding and photographer for another


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Three? Possibly four? I can't remember. I was young for most of them, but I went to my cousin's wedding last year, that's the only one I can really remember well.


----------



## disneygirl520

what are your favorite apps?
Right now it's this one, peggle, and 2048.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

This, FB, a Spanish teaching app, WWF, Tsum Tsum, and Piano tiles!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Instagram, twitter, snapchat, tumblr, whitagram


----------



## grandfloluver

Instagram, twitter, Facebook, this one, and wanelo


----------



## Orreed

Hot Schedules (It's for work. Makes my life a whole lot easier) and the DIS.


----------



## scarscar93

Instagram, tumblr, twitter, and Disney tsum tsum


----------



## disneyanney

This one


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question!
What is something you regret not doing? 
Hmm, I can't think of anything good right now. But I guess I regret not spending as much time with friends as I had hoped this summer.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I regret becoming friends with my ex-friends bc I know they are not worth it. Now I have bad dreams about them. Ew :w


----------



## Orreed

I regret not being more confident talking to other people especially guys my first two years of high school. And I regret doing theatre. I kinda wished I choose something else.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Wattpad, Instagram, happy jump (don't judge me!), 100 balls, 2 dots, 2048, etc.

I regret not getting around to things.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i regret wishing high school away. i totally took high school, specifically my senior year, for granted. it was such an amazing year and the whole time i couldn't wait to graduate and be done but looking back i wish i hadn't spent my time wishing it away.


----------



## niallsprincess

Tumblr and Instagram

Hmm... I regret not being more social last year because it was such a great year for me in every other way and it would have perfected it if I had been as social as I am currently being this year.


----------



## I Am What I Am

I regret not recognizing the signs earlier and wasting almost five years of my life on a friendship that ultimately was toxic for me


----------



## scarscar93

I regret not trying to get help sooner for my mental health.


----------



## Stormstar135

I regret not being nicer to my little sister


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm going to add to my answer. I regret not getting along with my older brother earlier in life.

For today, do you plan on getting a tattoo? If so, of what? And more for the older teens among us, do you have any tattoos? 
I don't have any, and don't really plan on getting any, but if I did I think I would get a simple tattoo, maybe a word.


----------



## disneyanney

No and no.


----------



## Orreed

No, I'm not a fan of tattoos.


----------



## I Am What I Am

I wanted to get tattoos but I can't and it's very disappointing to me


I for sure wanted to get a butterfly for my sister.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My mom would kill me if I got a tattoo, although I'm old enough to get one without her permission. I don't want one though, there's nothing I like enough to have on my body forever.


----------



## maps823

No I don't plan on getting a tattoo, but if I do it would be meaningful. My cousin got a butterfly tattoo in memory of her dad when he passed away, so maybe something small and simple like that if I were to get one.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Nope


----------



## scarscar93

Recently I've considered getting my grandfather's signature on my wrist but I can't handle needles on my skin for too long.

There's this paper where you can print out your own temporary tattoos so I've considered trying that to see if I'd want it long term.

I also love quotation mark wrist tattoos. All about that minimalism.


----------



## Doodle98

Oh yes yes yes I want tattoos so bad. I'm afraid of needles but I'm gonna get over it.

I want a Crona and Stein on my leg, a piglet on my shoulder blade, an owl on my other leg, and a Japanese quote on my other shoulder blade.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Nope


----------



## niallsprincess

I wouldn't want a lot of anything because I'm pretty much a "temporary person" (that sounds corny), but I basically would love something for a while and not like it after a while. But I would love to get one or two very meaningful things (small ones) tattooed.


----------



## The Villianess

I would never get a tattoo because I'm terrified of getting ink poisoning.


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question!
What is the most embarrassing thing you've ever done in front of a crush?
This doesn't really count but there was this guy I was friends with last year, and I thought I saw him sitting in a common area at campus, so I waved. It wasn't him. But random guy waved back and proceeded to stare at me every time I saw him after that, probably trying to figure out who I was.


----------



## disneygirl520

My post isn't showing ^^


----------



## Doodle98

Well, I walked right into a tree the other day... But today we got to hang out and it was great


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I've never really had a crush, but my most embarrassing moment in front of a guy is probably every day of PE in Junior High (lol)


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Idk


----------



## disneyanney

I've done my share of embarrassing things, but I've never really been interested in boys.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

uhh honestly idk... i do plenty of embarrassing things but my bf doesn't care we just laugh and move on. like i trip in front of him all the time and say really stupid things lol


----------



## scarscar93

not technically *in front of* but i had a massive crush on a senior during my junior year and after he didn't show up to his graduation i posted a really needy but still cryptic comment to his fb page and he never responded so that was super awkward


----------



## grandfloluver

Oh good gosh so many things. In middle school I thought it would be flattering if I offered to give own of my drawings to my crush at the time because he always liked them. NO that was embarrassing. He didn't really seem to care though lol my junior year we had a dress up day for school where I wore a cute dress and heels, and I felt good about myself so I kinda flipped my hair and started picking up my feet higher and my shoe just completely slipped off of my foot and I slightly rolled my ankle right in front of another guy I thought was so cute lol I just attract embarrassing situations


----------



## niallsprincess

I had a major emotional breakdown in front of my crush because this girl would NOT leave me alone. She was being really, really mean and horrible to me (just because my best friend didn't want to be her friend and I was the one that told her that.) Well, she wouldn't even let me sleep and kept threatening me, so I eventually just bawled my eyes out in front of my crush complete with hyperventilating and all. I couldn't even catch my breath. I guess it was ok, because he understood and helped me through it, but I still feel embarrassed about it to this day.


----------



## The Villianess

Well, mostly it's me who ends up mortally humiliated by the stuff the _crush_ does, not the stuff _I_ do. 

And I've only had one, maybe two, legitamate crushes in my life. Not to mention it ended up a disaster both times around.


----------



## Orreed

Oh my goodness... way to many xD
So in 6th grade I had a major crush on this guy I only talked to like once... I sat by him in gym and dreamily looked at him from afar lol. So when I found out he was moving to California I may have started to cry... I was WAY embarrassed so I may or may have not did some acting and told everyone my dog died to cover it up... 12 year old Olivia, why? Just why. What a terrible thing to do lol. My friend rushed home to her mom all worried, and my mom had to explain to her mom.


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you save money? Or spend it? 
I have to say I save it based on my bank account having a pretty significant amount of money in it. But that doesn't mean I don't spend any money. I'm actually pretty impulsive when buying stuff.


----------



## LondonUnderground

I go through periods where I spend everything I have and then I'll go like 2 months without spending anything


----------



## maps823

I save my money really well but if I buy one thing, I buy everything...it's a  problem


----------



## Orreed

I save most of it. Actually bought my car all by myself. I spend it on gas, fun things like movies or lazertag, and my Slurpees.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Save it. I get paid every other Tuesday and so I'm given a check, which makes it easier to save money since I'm not handed cash. I get a third of my check and the other 2/3 my dad puts into my bank account so that I will have money for college. My last day of work is in 1 week so after that i'll have no money to spend/save anyway.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Save it most of the time


----------



## disneyanney

I always save it


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Save it. Always.


----------



## The Villianess

Save, I hardly ever get money. Sometimes, I occasionally spend it on something important, but that's only if I go out with my friends.


----------



## disneygirl520

I missed today. Sorry. I spent today losing my voice from screaming on roller coasters.
Orreed question!
What is your guilty pleasure? 
Reality shows. Definitely. Especially dating shows.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Writing on an online diary... Yes, it's crazy.


----------



## The Villianess

Definitely most reality television, especially on Bravo. And a dumb show on ABC Family called Mystery Girls.


----------



## Doodle98

Anime and screamo music. Not much more needs to be said.


----------



## scarscar93

Um, for a long time I would watch wedding shows nonstop on Friday nights in high school. I just really like anything related to weddings and love, etc.

Not really something I feel _guilty_ about liking, but probably something others wouldn't immediately guess about me.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Butterfingers


----------



## Orreed

Buzzfeed.com


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Netflix. More specifically, Desperate Housewives


----------



## niallsprincess

Save it, but then purge randomly.

Chips Ahoy cookies


----------



## disneygirl520

Expeditioneverestgrl question! 
How many cousins do you have? 
I have 7. Five of those are from one family.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

four first cousins. but i have A LOT of second cousins and about 8 of them are like first cousins to me. so 12.


----------



## scarscar93

Four. I don't get to see them very often, though.


----------



## disneyanney

23 - my dad has a lot of siblings...


----------



## Orreed

11


----------



## Fairywings

8. All on my mom's side. All in Canada.

My half aunt is a year younger than me, but she's really the unofficial 9th cousin.


----------



## LondonUnderground

9 cousins and 6 second cousins who I basically grew up with and everyyyooonneee lives in Northern Ireland


----------



## GoofyFunyun

9 not counting cousin-in-laws and second/third cousins


----------



## niallsprincess

7 first cousins. And like... 20 something second cousins.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

(Answering my own question)

10 first cousins.


----------



## Doodle98

Too many to count


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> what are your favorite apps?


Snapchat, Minecraft, Wattpad


disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> What is something you regret not doing?





scarscar93 said:


> I regret not trying to get help sooner for my mental health.


^that


disneygirl520 said:


> For today, do you plan on getting a tattoo? If so, of what? And more for the older teens among us, do you have any tattoos?


Absolutely not. Needles... just... no.


disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> What is the most embarrassing thing you've ever done in front of a crush?


So many things. I've been in the same class as him since third grade, so I've had my fair share. I can't even start


disneygirl520 said:


> Do you save money? Or spend it?


Save, save, save


disneygirl520 said:


> I missed today. Sorry. I spent today losing my voice from screaming on roller coasters.
> Orreed question!
> What is your guilty pleasure?


Uh... I don't really have one, I guess...?


disneygirl520 said:


> Expeditioneverestgrl question!
> How many cousins do you have?
> I have 7. Five of those are from one family.


Seven, five also from one family, on my dad's side. Then two from my mom's side, one of them being Noelle


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question! 
What is your favorite dog breed? Bulldogs


----------



## LondonUnderground

Dachshund


----------



## niallsprincess

Cavalier King Charles Spaniels (my doggy's breed) oR German Shepherds


----------



## Orreed

Beagle


----------



## maps823

Pomeranians


----------



## scarscar93

Corgis.

I follow like 12 different corgi accounts on Instagram.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

beagle


----------



## Doodle98

LABRADOODLES! Mine is the best!


----------



## Cinderella8

Um, no dogs at all? 

Probably a Husky, or... well, one my Nana just got, I'm not sure what it is. Poodle-Maltese mix? Not sure xD

I'm not really a dog person


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Not really a dog person either but Pomeranians look sooo cute. Look them up!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Labradors and Huskies
I have a yellow lab and he's the most handsome dog ever, but when I get my own dog I want a husky because they are soooo cute


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question!
What is your favorite fast food? 
Chipotle, if that counts. Otherwise probably Taco Bell.


----------



## Cinderella8

Um, 'favorite fast food' is a bit of an oxymoron for me, but... probably Wendy's


----------



## scarscar93

Either Chick-fil-a or PDQ.


----------



## Doodle98

I can't eat most fast food, but if can eat some things at subway. So, subway.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

zaxbys.. mainly because i work there and get my food half off, otherwise it's SO overpriced and ridic. i really just like it because it's fast food with service/atmosphere of a "real" restaurant. but tbh i don't really east fast food unless i'm working. if i have to go out to eat somewhere i always pick panera.


----------



## I Am What I Am

chick-fil-a


----------



## niallsprincess

Chick-Fil-A


----------



## grandfloluver

Bojangles or Firehouse subs 
I love them both


----------



## LondonUnderground

In America probably sbarro lmao but at home either mcdonalds or nandos


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Dairy Queen, even though the slogan is fan food, not fast food.


----------



## Orreed

Arby's and Chic-Fli-A


----------



## maps823

Chick-fil-a, Whataburger and Dairy Queen


----------



## GoofyFunyun

B-bops, Burger King, Pizza Ranch (if that counts)


----------



## disneygirl520

What shows are you currently watching?
The only shows I'm watching that aren't being  watched on netflix are master chef and AGT. 

Wow, we're at over 200 pages! I never thought this thread would last this long! I really thought I'd ask just a few questions and then people would get bored and stop answering. So thanks for sticking with me, and thanks for all of you who have sent in questions, I couldn't do it without you! Let's keep this going!


----------



## Doodle98

Black butler
King of the hill
Attack on titan
Call of the wildman
Sanford and son
And a bunch of cooking shows


----------



## disneyanney

This doesn't really count, but I'm working on Harry Potter books...

I don't watch much TV.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

disneyanney said:


> This doesn't really count, but I'm working on Harry Potter books...  I don't watch much TV.[/QUOTE
> 
> AGT, The fosters, switched at birth, finding carter, chasing life, teen mom, and a lot more!


----------



## niallsprincess

Teen Wolf. That is all.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I'm not watching anything because its summer, but when shows start up in fall:
AOS and OUAT


----------



## scarscar93

Bob's Burgers is all I've really watched this summer


----------



## Orreed

I just finished the Guild. Not sure what I'll watch next. I'm super excited for Doctor Who season eight later this month!


----------



## maps823

AGT
Major Crimes 
Rizzoli and Isles
Chasing Life
The Fosters
Finding Carter
Perception
Under the Dome
Falling Skies
The Lottery
Full House
Boy Meets World

wow! I watch a lot of tv


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question! 
What is the first thing you notice about someone?
I don't really know. Maybe their smile.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Probably their hair


----------



## Silvermist20

Their face. (I am dead serious about this too.)


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> What shows are you currently watching?
> The only shows I'm watching that aren't being  watched on netflix are master chef and AGT.
> 
> Wow, we're at over 200 pages! I never thought this thread would last this long! I really thought I'd ask just a few questions and then people would get bored and stop answering. So thanks for sticking with me, and thanks for all of you who have sent in questions, I couldn't do it without you! Let's keep this going!


I really like this thread!

Um... Way too many?

Slugterra
Storm Hawks, when I'm all nostalgic
Avatar: the Last Airbender
Legend of Korra
Gravity Falls
Chasing Life
Liv & Maddie
Ultimate Spider-Man

That's mainly it. 


disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> What is the first thing you notice about someone?
> I don't really know. Maybe their smile.


Probably just their expression or clothes, I guess


Silvermist20 said:


> Their face. (I am dead serious about this too.)



Ooh Silv, shipping Elsa and Jack Frost now? XD


----------



## niallsprincess

I notice a lot of things. Probably voice, hair, or height. I think it's an all at once thing. Maybe eyes too. I don'tknow.


----------



## I Am What I Am

disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question! What is the first thing you notice about someone? I don't really know. Maybe their smile.




Their bank account


----------



## Orreed

Face


----------



## maps823

Probably their face or what stands out most like if their hair is green I'd probably notice that first


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Their voice


----------



## grandfloluver

The shows I have watched this summer:
 Pretty Little Liars
Days of our lives
Bold and the beautiful 
Mountain Monsters 
Wipeout 

What a list right? Lol 

I notice just the face in general at first glance and then I look at someone's eyes


----------



## disneygirl520

What is the last thing you bought? 
I bought a sandwich at work the other day. Nothing exciting lol


----------



## scarscar93

Dinner at PDQ on Monday.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Lemonade at Logan airport lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

household supplies for my new apartment


----------



## grandfloluver

I bought some chocolate chip cookies and pink frosting to bake yesterday. Shows where my priorities are lol


----------



## niallsprincess

School supplies


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I Am What I Am said:


> Their bank account



amen

the last thing i bought was a chicken sandwich at work


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Some fudge at a candy store.


----------



## maps823

Scarves at Francesca's


----------



## Orreed

Burger and Milkshake at In-N-Out


----------



## GoofyFunyun

A refill on my drink at camp.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> What is the last thing you bought?
> I bought a sandwich at work the other day. Nothing exciting lol



Maximum Ride books yesterday at B&N


----------



## Silvermist20

Lunch at Long John Silver's (fish, hush puppies, french fries, and a soda)


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Lunch at Long John Silver's (fish, hush puppies, french fries, and a soda)



What are hush puppies?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Doodle98 said:


> What are hush puppies?



_what_ I've never known anybody to not know what hush puppies are lol.

it's fried cornmeal batter and they're delicious. you typically eat them with seafood.


----------



## Doodle98

MickeyisBeast said:


> what I've never known anybody to not know what hush puppies are lol.  it's fried cornmeal batter and they're delicious. you typically eat them with seafood.



I live in New York, so I have no idea. Sounds good...? Not the seafood part though.


----------



## disneygirl520

Silvermist20 question!
What song currently annoys you the most?
Hmm, I can't think of any really popular ones that annoy me right now, but the song "What a Wonderful World" has always kind of bothered me lol.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

disneygirl520 said:


> Silvermist20 question! What song currently annoys you the most? Hmm, I can't think of any really popular ones that annoy me right now, but the song "What a Wonderful World" has always kind of bothered me lol.



Call me maybe. Ugh I can't stand that song!


----------



## Orreed

I don't know what it called but my sister sings this really high pitched anime song like every day >.< It's super annoying and it's in Japanese so I don't understand any of it.


----------



## scarscar93

I've heard "Fancy" too many times against my choosing. It hasn't helped that my neighbors have played it super loud in the morning before when I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## Cinderella8

Anything that's by Taylor Swift. Dead serious.


----------



## The Villianess

Justin Bieber's music, especially Boyfriend. (The reason behind this is because there was this really bad singer in middle school who sang this song ALL THE TIME, and in HIGH SOPRANO KEY.) 

Miley Cyrus's Wrecking Ball. (This is mainly due to the fact that it was really overplayed on the radio.)

Oh geez, Happy by Pharrell annoys me every time. But then I end up singing to it so.....

Applause by Lady Gaga. No particular reason. 

Anything from West Side Story except for America and A Boy Like That annoy me so much. I Feel Pretty is by far my least favorite.

(I feel like this list goes on forever, sorry, I have seriously so much energy towards not liking stuff.) I'm just gonna throw We Are Never Getting Back Together in there, even though I like Taylor Swift normally. 

Nearly every extremely popular song on this universe seems to annoy me now. 

EDIT: Everybody Talks. I think it's by Neon Trees.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Robin Thicke "Blurred Lines"

The song makes me want to vomit. It's disgusting, he's disgusting, the video is disgusting. I have never hated a song as much as I hate Blurred Lines. I get people don't like Taylor Swift because she's crazy or Justin Bieber because he's easy to make fun of, but Robin Thicke is a person who has a legit reason to dislike him and his music.

Done with that rant


----------



## Silvermist20

Am I Wrong by some people I forget their name.

Problem by Ariana Grande is starting to annoy me as well.

Anything Beiber or Austin Mahone.

I think that's it.


----------



## disneygirl520

Catherine question!
What is your favorite song of 2014 (so far)? 
All of Me by John Legend, even though it was technically released it 2013 it didn't get popular until 2014. Anyway, I absolutely love it. I want it to be my first dance song at my wedding.


----------



## Silvermist20

I agree with All Of Me. I also love the following:

Stay With Me by Sam Smith.

All About That Bass by Meghan Trainor.

We Are Done by the Madden Brothers.

Rather Be by Clean Bandit.

Cool Kids by Echosmith.

Pompeii by Bastille.

Ain't it Fun by Paramore.

That's all I can think of right now.

EDIT: I forgot Scarecrow by Alex & Sierra.


----------



## Cinderella8

Hm, Pompeii, I guess. Most of my favorite songs are from 2013


----------



## scarscar93

I'm seriously stuck on Anberlin's new album, so it's a three-way tie (yes, cheating at my own question ) between "Harbinger," "Hearing Voices," and "Losing It All."


----------



## MickeyisBeast

(can I add on that when people misspell "Bieber" it annoys me. if you're gonna hate spell it right or I can't take you seriously)

"Dirt" by Florida Georgia Line
"I Don't Dance" by Lee Brice
"You&I" and "All of Me" by THE BAE John Legend
and I am totally into "Maps" by Maroon 5 at the moment.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Ain't it fun
Problem
Break free
Sky full of stars by Coldplay (idk if that's the name)
Wrecking ball
Radioactive
Stay with me
Really don't care

And a lot of other ones...


----------



## niallsprincess

Stay With Me, Pompeii, Sky Full of Stars and Afraid (I think that might've been 2013...)


----------



## grandfloluver

Songs that annoy me (it's an ever growing list):
Happy by Pharrell 
Dark Horse by Katy Perry 
The Way and Problem by Ariana Grande
Rude by magic 
Am I wrong by whoever it's by 
Anything new of Justin Timberlake 
Wiggle by Jason Derulo 
All of Me 
Basically anything that is overplayed on the radio I eventually start to hate it 

Songs that I like of 2014: (2013 too) 
Do what you want, applause, and gypsy by Lady Gaga bc she's my queen 
Chains by Nick Jonas 
She looks so perfect by 5sos 
Something bad by Miranda Lambert and Carrie Underwood 
Really Don't Care by Demi Lovato


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question! 
What is your binge watching record?
Hmmm, I'm sure that goes to Face Off. I think I watched three season in less than a week. I'm not really sure how long I watched it straight but we'll go with 6 hours.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question! What is your binge watching record? Hmmm, I'm sure that goes to Face Off. I think I watched three season in less than a week. I'm not really sure how long I watched it straight but we'll go with 6 hours.



I've watched a "the fosters" marathon before...maybe three episodes in a row.
And for movies...I've watched Christmas story like six times in one day bc it's an all day repeating marathon.


----------



## niallsprincess

I think that would go to Skins... 7 hours on that.
Or American Horror Story (4 and a half hours on that.)
Or Ouran (3 or 4 hours on that)
Friends (5 or 6 hours)
Teen Titans (5 hours)
--------------
This makes it seem like I watch a lot of TV, but I really don't. I almost never watch TV, so when I do, it's binged in spurts.


----------



## Cinderella8

What's binge?


----------



## scarscar93

How I Met Your Mother, omg. I would watch a season a weekend.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> How I Met Your Mother, omg. I would watch a season a weekend.



same

also i caught myself up on 4 seasons of Vampire Diaries in less than two weeks


----------



## LondonUnderground

All 6 series of gossip girl in a month during an exam period. omg


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Um, I don't have Netflix to watch seasons of shows... Once I spent the night at my cousin's house and we watched like 2 or 3 episodes in a row of Good luck Charlie if that counts..


----------



## Orreed

The first season of Doctor Who. All of it in a day and a half. The rest I watched rapidly too. And yeah definitely How I met Your Mother. And Firefly.


----------



## The Villianess

I once had a Lying Game marathon. 

Sherlock. 

Criminal Minds is something I've started getting into.

Robin Hood on BBC didn't take me long to finish, either. 

Um, I've watched two entire seasons of PLL in one month......


----------



## I Am What I Am

7 seasons of Bones in one week


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question! 
If you have a tumblr what's the meaning behind your URL? 
No tumblr for me.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Nope


----------



## scarscar93

mine is just a shortened version of my name


----------



## maps823

Don't have a Tumblr


----------



## Cinderella8

don't have one


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Don't have one.


----------



## LondonUnderground

It's my birthday


----------



## I Am What I Am

it's a pokemon i like


----------



## MickeyisBeast

it reminds me of fall/winter so idk


----------



## Silvermist20

No tumblr, but I really want one. If I had one it would be something to do with One Direction or Disney.


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question!
Are you a flirt?
Nah, not really. 

Hey guys, I just started my trip report. I would love to have some readers!!
The magic, the Memories, and THOUSANDS of pictures!


----------



## Doodle98

Sort of. But it's good, if I hadn't, I wouldn't have just been asked by the cutest guy if he could have my number. I am dying.


----------



## scarscar93

if there is a true opposite to a flirt, i'm that


----------



## MickeyisBeast

In some situations, yes. But not really.
Being with the same guy for a really long time means I have no reason to flirt lol.


----------



## The Villianess

Haha, nooooooo. I am the farthest thing from a flirt. The last time I tried flirting, it failed miserably.


----------



## grandfloluver

Yes and no. If I want to be I definitely can be. I am a big talker sometimes, so yes. Coming from someone who used to say pick up lines just for the heck of it to basketball players on the sidelines, I'd say I can flirt from time to time lol


----------



## Orreed

My Tumblr is ohitsliva. But I don't use it much. 

I'm a flirt


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Nah


----------



## Cinderella8

I Am What I Am said:


> it's a pokemon i like


Really? Which one?


disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> Are you a flirt?
> Nah, not really.
> 
> Hey guys, I just started my trip report. I would love to have some readers!!
> The magic, the Memories, and THOUSANDS of pictures!


There are no words for how much I am not a flirt. 

Cool! I'll check it out


----------



## disneygirl520

What classes do you have this semester?
Microbiology, women's studies, family studies, and social science for teachers. All very vital things for being a kindergarten teacher lol


----------



## Silvermist20

disneygirl520 said:


> What classes do you have this semester?
> Microbiology, women's studies, family studies, and social science for teachers. All very vital things for being a kindergarten teacher lol



That's cool you want to be a teacher.

I have no idea yet. I haven't gotten my schedule.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Politics, English literature and religious studies
Woohoo a levels bring on another whole year of fun............


----------



## scarscar93

Brit Lit I, Major Authors: Zora Neale Hurston & Langston Hughes, Rhetoric & Writing, Basic Christian Beliefs

woo-hoo for having gen-eds behind me


----------



## Orreed

Dual English, Pre-Cal, Environmental Science, Government, Economics, Advanced Audio Video Production


----------



## disneyanney

English, 
Precalc
American History
 Biology dos 
Physics 
Journalism 
PE


----------



## LondonUnderground

scarscar93 said:


> Brit Lit I, Major Authors: Zora Neale Hurston & Langston Hughes, Rhetoric & Writing, Basic Christian Beliefs  woo-hoo for having gen-eds behind me


Lol at the fact that I'm doing American literature this year for my class and you're doing British 
#swapsies


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Math
Writing
Nutrition
American History
The American Dream


----------



## GoofyFunyun

ADV Com
Choir
World History
Spanish II
Core III
English II
ADV Biology
Horticulture


----------



## scarscar93

LondonUnderground said:


> Lol at the fact that I'm doing American literature this year for my class and you're doing British
> #swapsies



perfect. Did you do British lit this past year? I did American lit.


----------



## LondonUnderground

scarscar93 said:


> perfect. Did you do British lit this past year? I did American lit.


Yes!! Ahahaha, we did Edward Thomas, Thomas Hardy, Ted Hughes, Jeanette Winterson and classic Shakespeare. I managed to get 53/60 in my exam so it wasn't too bad lol. Next year is Plath, Fitzgerald etc


----------



## I Am What I Am

internship is my only "class" through my uni

i'm taking disney heritage and studies in hospitality later this fall


----------



## disneygirl520

Silvermist20 said:


> That's cool you want to be a teacher.


Thank you  I've got two years left!


----------



## Cinderella8

Electives-wise? Gym, and I'm not sure if I have Art or Health, I can't remember. Oh and Music


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Algebra ll World 
history ll Honors 
English ll Honors 
CCC (a keyboard class) 
Lunch
Spanish ll 
Chorus 
Chemistry


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question! 
Have you ever done anything illegal?
Just speeding sometimes and if I'm somewhere I don't know very well I tend to break some traffic laws accidentally just trying to get where I need to be.


----------



## scarscar93

I'm not proud of how much I used limewire in middle school...


----------



## maps823

just got my schedule today

Biology
Ag
English 1
Geometry
Spanish 2
Photo journalism
World geography

Besides jay walking I've never done anything illegal


----------



## MickeyisBeast

speeding, of course. a few other things are worse than that and well ya know


----------



## Cinderella8

Nope, not ever. Not even jaywalking, I'm terrified of crossing streets so if I do it, it'll be at a crosswalk


----------



## grandfloluver

My classes this semester:
Art 1, art 2 (painting and drawing), Asian art history, math, and Spanish 

Hopefully it won't be too bad bc art is my thing 

Speeding is probably my only illegal thing I've ever done. I mean me and another cheerleader on my old squad stole a Pom Pom from another squad that we hated, but that's not really "illegal", but that's the closest I've come thankfully lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

yes


----------



## softball chick

Classes:
Abstract Algebra
Teaching Math Methods course
Comedy in the Bible (theology)
Ethics (philosophy)
Foundations of Geometry
A seminar on the Autism Spectrum and its effect on society

Can you tell I'm a math major?  

As for anything illegal, jaywalking around campus is probably the worse I've ever done


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Nope never done anything illegal. I'm a good girl. :/


----------



## niallsprincess

PE
Honors Lit
AP Human Geography
Art 1
Wind Ensemble (most advanced band class)
Honors Biology
Accelerated Geometry 

I've jaywalked a couple times against my will. I insisted on finding a sidewalk but the people I was with wouldn't let me.
Also accidentally drove an ATV/4 wheeler on protected trails. My friend and I didn't know that the trails were protected and we got in a good bit of trouble for it with a fine.


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question!
What is your favorite musical?
Lol I genuinely love Finding Nemo the musical. I have the sound track and sing it on a pretty regular basis.


----------



## disneyanney

Oh gosh. Um...Probably Phantom of the Opera, although I do love Beauty and the Beast and Wicked.


----------



## Orreed

Just little things like jaywalking. 

Doctor Horrible if that counts. Second choice is Jekyll and Hyde


----------



## ambee2030

Mostly jaywalking for me


----------



## Stormstar135

Jay walking

_Mari♡DIS_


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you keep a journal or diary? 
No, I don't.


----------



## Silvermist20

I started one. Yeah, it didn't last long.


----------



## Qmaz246

disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> What is your favorite musical?



I love Finding Nemo the Musical, but another I like is Avenue Q....


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> What is your favorite musical?
> Lol I genuinely love Finding Nemo the musical. I have the sound track and sing it on a pretty regular basis.


I really don't like musicals


disneygirl520 said:


> Do you keep a journal or diary?
> No, I don't.


Sort of. I have a book on Wattpad that acts like a journal from time to time, but otherwise, no


----------



## niallsprincess

Finding Nemo or Phantom of the Opera.

Um... I do off and on. Like, I'll be on a kick of doing one for a while and then I won't for months. Not currently doing one, though.


----------



## Orreed

No but I wrote letters almost everyday to a Marine during Boot Camp and they were usually about my day. Kept them on Google Drive and all together it's kinda like a journal.


----------



## maps823

Does High School Musical count? lol

I've tried many times to keep a journal/diary because I always thought the idea was really cool but I would always fail miserably


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Newsies hands down!! It's closing next weekend  I fell in love with ever since I saw it in August 2012.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I've missed a lot...

Illegal... A handful of times I didn't buckle up. That's all I can think of right now but I'm sure there's more.
Musicals... Dr. Horrible totally counts! Or it should. So that's mine. I also love Newsies and Wicked, and I'm not sure if Frozen counts, but I do love Frozen. 
And I don't keep a journal, but I've tried in the past. Never could keep doing it.


----------



## disneyanney

I do keep a journal, but I don't write in it often


----------



## disneygirl520

Expeditioneverestgrl question!
What do you have in your house that reminds you or brings you to Disney? 
So so much. Tons of pictures, a Mickey border, so many movies, calendars, shirts, souvenirs...and so much more. Our house has a lot of Disney in it.


----------



## Cinderella8

Our traditional pictures of us in front of Cinderella's Castle are up, our movies, the Mickey towel on our bathroom floor, the bookshelf full of movies, we really have tons of Disney stuff


----------



## Newsies

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Newsies hands down!! It's closing next weekend  I fell in love with ever since I saw it in August 2012.



DID SOMEONE SAY...






I'm seeing it for the last time (hopefully twice) on Saturday.  I have tickets for the 2:00 and my friends are going to help me lotto the 8:00.  I'm going to miss it so much :-( if I see it once, it'll be my 7th time seeing it.

So yeah, my favorite musical is also _Newsies_, LMAO, but _Sunday in the Park with George_ is a close second, _Urinetown_ a close third.  I was just in _All Shook Up_ at SDM- that was pretty good too.  But it's a jukebox musical, so I don't know if it really counts.


----------



## Newsies

The thing in my home that brings me back to Disney is my set of Ariel-themed Mickey Mouse ears.  I wore them every day on my last trip and I was absolutely smitten with them.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Honestly, nothing. But that's really just because I couldn't bring a lot of stuff to college with me. I have my Aladdin shirt and that's about it.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Lots of thind remind me of Disney. Yes, Newsies is really closing this weekend


----------



## Orreed

Our resort mugs I use frequently, signed pictures of Pooh and Mickey's buddies in front of Sleeping Beauty Castle, my pooh bear plush, and Disney books.


----------



## disneygirl520

What is the nicest thing you've ever done for someone? 
I threw my best friend a surprise birthday party, and my family basically furnished his dorm room for him. He was so happy both times.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Answering my own question: Our water in our apartment smells like Splash Mountain water! Lol we live in Florida too...

And I do nice things as much as I can for my friends. I can't answer that bc I have done so much.


----------



## disneygirl520

Expeditioneverestgrl question!
When is the next time you are going back to disney?
Not sure. Probably 2017.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Expeditioneverestgrl question! When is the next time you are going back to disney? Not sure. Probably 2017.



I am at Disney right now XD


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> I am at Disney right now XD



Lucky -_-

1 or 2 years from now for my sweet 16 trip. Maybe sometime before that I don't know.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> What is the nicest thing you've ever done for someone?
> I threw my best friend a surprise birthday party, and my family basically furnished his dorm room for him. He was so happy both times.


Uhhhhh I don't know.... I mean, I've done plenty of stuff, but none seem overly exciting 


disneygirl520 said:


> Expeditioneverestgrl question!
> When is the next time you are going back to disney?
> Not sure. Probably 2017.



Maybe this year in November, not sure


----------



## Orreed

Nicest thing is probably writing a letter to my ex almost every day while he was at Boot Camp.

Probably when I do the college program. I'm probably doing Fall 2016 but that may change.


----------



## grandfloluver

I am going to Disney this December!


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> I am at Disney right now XD



Fun, doodlay! 

This fall!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I have lots of Disney shirts, three Disney mugs in our cupboard, a Perry the Platypus antennae topper, and various keychains and pins. 

Nicest thing... I'm not sure. Can't think of anything particularly noteworthy. Maybe I'm not a very nice person...

I just got back from Disney yesterday!!! And I'm going again next Spring Break! But possibly before then. This trip has been one of the BEST, I'll probably be posting a trip report soon.


----------



## disneygirl520

If you could be in any movie or tv show what would it be and who would you be? 
Oh goodness, I don't know. Maybe Once Upon a Time (even though I stopped watching it now), as one of the princesses.


----------



## ambee2030

disneygirl520 said:


> If you could be in any movie or tv show what would it be and who would you be?
> Oh goodness, I don't know. Maybe Once Upon a Time (even though I stopped watching it now), as one of the princesses.


 I don't really know mine but I stopped watching that show, I just didn't have time. I guess I would be in Dance Academy<3. I don't know who I would be though.


----------



## Silvermist20

PRETTY LITTLE LIARS!!!!!! That's all that needs to be said.


----------



## Orreed

Doctor Who as a companion!


----------



## Fairywings

Either in Psych (not sure whether I'd be a detective working for the SBPD or the Psych offices though) or Agents of SHIELD as a loyal SHIELD agent on the Bus


----------



## scarscar93

SNL as a Weekend Update anchor.


----------



## Fairywings

Oh that's a good one


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> If you could be in any movie or tv show what would it be and who would you be?
> Oh goodness, I don't know. Maybe Once Upon a Time (even though I stopped watching it now), as one of the princesses.



Slugterra! And I don't know, a member of the Shane gang, probably
My friends and I always talk about how we'd be awesome in TV shows like that, but I feel like I wouldn't be able to aim a blaster, drive a Mecha, find any slugs, etc.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I cannot decide between Doctor Who as a companion or the Aquabats as one of those random side characters in one episode who gets to do something ridiculous. Although everyone does stuff ridiculous in that show, so....


----------



## GoofyFunyun

OUAT character definitely!


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you use the DIS more on the app or the website? 
Almost always the app. But I update my TR on the computer.


----------



## niallsprincess

I'd be in Teen Wolf as Lydia or Kira if I could. That'd be really cool, to be honest.

Always the website, because the app always messed up all 4 of the times I tried to use it.


----------



## Silvermist20

I pretty much always use the website, but when someone is on the computer, I'll use the app.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

App


----------



## Orreed

It used to be app, but do to the glitches and my sister getting a laptop (Mom barley uses the computer we share anyways) it's now the computer. When school starts it'll be the app again.


----------



## maps823

It's kinda 50/50 but the app is always glitching so I like the computer better


----------



## LondonUnderground

Always the app, the computer involves effort


----------



## grandfloluver

Mostly the app because I am more on my phone than not


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question!
Do you normally pick truth or dare?  
I hate truth or dare. I really do and I think the last time I played was probably in the seventh grade. But I guess I would probably pick truth.


----------



## maps823

I rarely play truth or dare when people do play I just watch but I guess I'd pick truth


----------



## disneyanney

I've been dared to do some fairly upsetting things, so truth. I do hate that game as a whole, however.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Truth


----------



## Silvermist20

Truth, but if I'm feeling adventurous, I'll pick dare.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> If you could be in any movie or tv show what would it be and who would you be?
> Oh goodness, I don't know. Maybe Once Upon a Time (even though I stopped watching it now), as one of the princesses.



Vampire Diaries



disneygirl520 said:


> Do you use the DIS more on the app or the website?
> Almost always the app. But I update my TR on the computer.



the app sucks but the computer is a lot of effort. I use both equally.



disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> Do you normally pick truth or dare?
> I hate truth or dare. I really do and I think the last time I played was probably in the seventh grade. But I guess I would probably pick truth.



depends. i'm that person that will pick dare, not want to do the dare, and then pick truth.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Truth! I rarely ever pick dare.


----------



## Orreed

Truth
But it used to be dare when having to reveal your crush was THE WORST thing ever lol.


----------



## niallsprincess

Mostly dare but if I know that they person is going to dare me to do something really horrible, I'll pick truth.


----------



## disneygirl520

Have you ever laughed until you cried? 
Oh yes, so so many times.


----------



## grandfloluver

Dare all the way. I am so known not to back down from dares. It's an intense lifestyle 


Oh gosh yes. I love laughing. It is considered on my top 5 list of hobbies


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I cry almost every time I laugh hard.


----------



## Orreed

Once or twice before


----------



## LondonUnderground

Yeah, it doesn't happen very often but it happened on Thursday night omg


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Yes all the time!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

A few times


----------



## Silvermist20

Sometimes.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Do you use the DIS more on the app or the website?
> Almost always the app. But I update my TR on the computer.


Kinda half and half, but maybe the app a tiny bit more


disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> Do you normally pick truth or dare?
> I hate truth or dare. I really do and I think the last time I played was probably in the seventh grade. But I guess I would probably pick truth.


Truth. Never dare.


disneygirl520 said:


> Have you ever laughed until you cried?
> Oh yes, so so many times.



Yes and the circumstances were not something to laugh so much at but omg it was so funny I'm laughing thinking about it


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question!
What is your favorite scent? 
Umm, anything baking, pine, the way it smells after it rains, and so many more.


----------



## niallsprincess

I've only laughed until I cried once in my life.

Anything baking, frosted cranberry candles from Bath and Bodyworks, peaches, the ocean


----------



## disneyanney

New book pages. I love it.


----------



## Orreed

Christmas time. A burning fire, fresh cookies, coffee, snow...


----------



## Amarivip

Blue.
Ah, I'll jump right in. I own wine buses.
Christmas is my favorite. I love cold cold cold weather, and have been just south of the North Pole.


----------



## disneygirl520

If you could live in any state where would it be? 
Probably one of the Carolina's not sure between North and South. I love both.


----------



## disneyanney

Florida! 
We almost moved there not too long ago.


----------



## scarscar93

_maybe_ southern california?

i stayed in florida for school because i hate snow and this is the least likely place to ever get it


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Sheets when they've just come off the clothes line.

Iowa


----------



## LondonUnderground

Mass


----------



## Orreed

Florida

But honestly there's no place I'd rather be than the great state of Texas!


----------



## Silvermist20

California, Florida, or North or South Carolina.

But I like where I live already.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> If you could live in any state where would it be?
> Probably one of the Carolina's not sure between North and South. I love both.





Silvermist20 said:


> California, Florida, or North or South Carolina.
> 
> But I like where I live already.



NORTH Carolina is obviously better  

I love living in NC, if I had to move somewhere else it would be New York 100% just so I could see my boys play.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I wouldn't move, I want to live in Oregon all my life! Unless I work at Disney, then I will be happy to move to California.... Or Florida I suppose although I cannot STAND humidity so I'd probably kind of die...


----------



## Fairywings

I like where I live

California maybe but its really expensive over there if I remember from our trip. 

New York would be kinda cool. 

Florida but only if I would be close to Disney World,  not sure about those hurricanes.


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question!  
What is your favorite pizza flavor?  
Just cheese. After working at a pizza place for going on five years I'm pretty sick of everything else. I don't know why but cheese is still good. I think it's because it's different each place.


----------



## Orreed

Macaroni and Cheese Pizza!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Coming from an Italian-New York family, I could forget about any "non-traditional" pizza. My favorite is Pizza Margherita or plain cheese.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Good old fashioned pepperoni


----------



## LondonUnderground

Margherita or pepperoni, it depends on ma mood


----------



## Silvermist20

Various cheese pizza or bacon pizza


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> What is your favorite scent?
> Umm, anything baking, pine, the way it smells after it rains, and so many more.


This is silly, but pools. Like, the chlorine smell. And saltwater. 


disneygirl520 said:


> If you could live in any state where would it be?
> Probably one of the Carolina's not sure between North and South. I love both.


Florida or Hawaii


disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> What is your favorite pizza flavor?
> Just cheese. After working at a pizza place for going on five years I'm pretty sick of everything else. I don't know why but cheese is still good. I think it's because it's different each place.



Just cheese


----------



## disneyanney

Just cheese


----------



## niallsprincess

Pepperoni, meat lovers, or extra cheese and mushrooms and pepperoni


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Canadian bacon


----------



## disneygirl520

Did you get a tan at all this summer?
Yeah. Not a ton but definitely some. My flip flop tan is lovely lol


----------



## disneyanney

Nope, I'm a naturally pale kid


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yep. Got that olive skin tone year round


----------



## grandfloluver

Favorite pizza topping: cheese for sure. I am so picky, so that's about all I will eat. I love it though. 

Yeah I got a little tan, but it doesn't look tan. It's just less white than I was a few months ago, but still pale


----------



## Orreed

No not really
I'm a pretty pale person and don't go outside much.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I don't really tan, I just burn. One of the perks of having a light complexion. :/


----------



## LondonUnderground

Yes!! Literally for the first time in like 6 years lol. It was burn first but then it turned into a tan so it's all good


----------



## Cinderella8

Yeah, I had quite the softball jersey tan... It looked pretty stupid lol but now it's kinda gone


----------



## Silvermist20

I don't tan. Like, I can't. I'm pale, try to tan, end up burning, peeling, and being pale again. So no, I didn't tan.


----------



## niallsprincess

Heck yes I did! Band camp for two weeks has got me rocking that sneaker tan line. My legs are so dark and my feet look like paper.


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question!
If you could be famous for anything what would it be?
I would love to be famous for my future teaching, like the Stand and Deliver guy. But acting would be cool too. I miss the stage.


----------



## disneyanney

Writing, preferably a novel.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I want to be famous like the Kardashians, by doing nothing


----------



## Cinderella8

Writing


----------



## Silvermist20

MickeyisBeast said:


> I want to be famous like the Kardashians, by doing nothing



Oh my gosh, I was going to say that too ha ha!

But for real, probably singing or Youtube (in a good way since some Youtubers are famous in a bad way). Or both.


----------



## scarscar93

i want to be the kind of YA author whose book releases cause thousands to wait in agony

but i still want to be able to go out in public freely


----------



## grandfloluver

I would love to be famous for my fashion sense and artistic ability. Whether that is my music, acting, or drawing, one of those. Being against the grain of typical and being a fashion icon. 

Or I would want to be Princess kate. That is my dream


----------



## niallsprincess

Being in a band (though, not singing because I can't sing) or writing.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

The beach, I'm living in FL right now (always been my dream), just cheese pizza, I got a medium tan, and writing.


----------



## Orreed

YouTuber or Princess


----------



## disneygirl520

I am out of questions everyone and would really like some more  I only have some many ideas of my own.

What are your favorite words? 
Imagine and Believe.


----------



## disneyanney

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious! 

(No, I did not look up that spelling


----------



## Doodle98

Bean


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

blubber, squishy, moist, loiter, bulbous, squirt, slippery, basically any onomatopoeia.

And I want to be famous for writing or stage acting.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

At my school, I was known for winning prom queen. I think I would be famous for acting or singing


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Diphthong, goofy, food, sleep


----------



## Cinderella8

daft twit (those together), sparks, believe, bandoleer (long story), exquisite, chi, cyan, aqua


----------



## niallsprincess

Imagine, muse, marvelous, squid


----------



## The Villianess

I'd love to be a famous author. I'd like to write a successful book series, or maybe a couple short stories. 

My favorite word is schendenfraude. It means to take pleasure from someone else's misfortune, and no, it's not because of the meaning.


----------



## disneygirl520

What are your turnoffs/deal breakers?
Smoking (partially because I'm allergic and partially because I just don't like the habit), not wanting a family, religious differences, and tongue piercings are my big deal breakers. Some turnoffs are tattoos, piercings, bad manners and some others.


----------



## scarscar93

smoking, bad hygiene, laughs at rape jokes, dresses like a fratboy, being a super aggressive alpha male

most of all: not nice to his mother/sisters


----------



## MickeyisBeast

-smoking cigarettes (just cigarettes tho, the other popular thing most people smoke i'm indifferent about besides it being illegal)
-non-athletic guys (if you can't talk sports with me i can't date you)
-guys who are not over 6 ft tall (joking.. sort of)
-big religious differences
-bad breath/smell bad in general
-guys who don't have a sense of humor/don't understand my sense of humor
-piercings (i'm fine with your earlobes pierced but that's it)
-long hair
-guys who dress badly
-impolite guys
-boys who wear crocs
-guys who don't want families (well in the future that will be a turn off, right now idc)

there are definitely more i just can't think of them


----------



## LondonUnderground

No sense of humour bruhhhh
smoking, being short, being mean, not having a big family lol


----------



## grandfloluver

-bad language 
-religious differences 
-being full of it 
-tattoos
-Gages and piercings. Gages are just disgusting 
-smoking 
-long hair 
-not good hygenie 
-bad style 
-doing something because it's popular 
-bad with kids 
-doesn't like Disney 

So so so many


----------



## niallsprincess

Too short, clothes not only not matching, but completely clashing, being super scrawny, having super platinum blonde hair, having bad taste in music, being super boring, bad manners


----------



## Orreed

Optimism, Discovery, Flux, Flow, Gorgeous

-Gadges
-Not a hard worker
-Not a gentleman 
-Has a overall negative attitude
-Nitpicks and puts me down

Looking though at the people I've dated they have all been very different and I don't seem to choose on certain things but more if I fall for them and they are a good person. But I don't easily fall for guys, they got to be special. For variety one was 5'4 and the other 6'4. I've also dated a super sporty health guru and a total geek.


----------



## Silvermist20

Smoking, impolite, peircings (especially gauges, ew), super short (because I'm really tall for my age), doesn't like Disney (jk.... maybe),  no sense of humor, takes things super duper seriously, can't handle my weirdness, not One Direction. Yeah, I think that's it.


----------



## Doodle98

Okay so I'm laughing because everyone's like tattoos and piercings eew but I think that can be really hot. I also want a bunch of tattoos. Gauges rule: if I can stick a pencil through your ear then nope. I have friends with gauges and I'm used to them. •Short •No sense of humor •I don't like younger guys for some reason •If you're not a geek I won't date you •If they don't like my music •If they never talk to me •If they want me to change •Rude •smokes •I like really scrawny and lanky guys, so I don't want them to be reeeeally overweight •gross in general •greasy hair •eat a lot of meat •hunters


----------



## Fairywings

Well, I've sworn off love, but for the sake of argument.........

Gauges definitely.  Its so gross. How can someone do that to themselves?  Don't people know those will totally make bad impressions with future employers, especially in business?

A guy has got to be in my grade or older.

If he can't handle me at my worst he sure as helheim doesn't deserve me at my best.

I'm very quirky and weird and geeky so people who can't at least tolerate it would never make the cut.

Irresponsibility,  liar,  impolite, boring, no sense of humor, not having a sense of sarcasm, not having a passion or something they enjoy doing.

Oh, and he has got to be able to deal with the fact that I am blunt and to be blunt right back.


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
What is your current/past school mascots?
In elementary school we were the wildcats, then in high school we were the bulldogs, and now in college we are redhawks.


----------



## niallsprincess

I'm also kind of surprised by the fact that everyone is so against tattoos and what not. I like 'em. 

Mascots:
Elementary: Gladiators-- what even...
Middle: Panthers
High School: Panthers


----------



## maps823

Elementary: stars and then I was rezoned and we were the leopards
Middle: lions
High: bulldogs


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> What are your turnoffs/deal breakers?
> Smoking (partially because I'm allergic and partially because I just don't like the habit), not wanting a family, religious differences, and tongue piercings are my big deal breakers. Some turnoffs are tattoos, piercings, bad manners and some others.


-piercings and tattoos just depend. If it's overboard, then no.
-not very bright or doesn't take school seriously
-irresponsible
-bad manners
-smoking, drinking, anything like that
-doesn't appreciate at least one of my fandoms 
-unappreciative
-lazy


disneygirl520 said:


> Sarah question!
> What is your current/past school mascots?
> In elementary school we were the wildcats, then in high school we were the bulldogs, and now in college we are redhawks.



We've always been the Indians


----------



## Fairywings

E - Panthers
M - Tigers
H - Jaguars

they all happened to be big cats


----------



## Doodle98

It's always been an Eagle


----------



## scarscar93

elementary: comets
middle: lions
high school: yellow jackets
college: moccasins (but we just say "moc")


----------



## MickeyisBeast

elementary (i had 3 since i went to 3 different schools)
K-2: mallard duck
3: bengal tiger
4-5: yellow jacket

middle school: gryphon

high school: bulls

college: mountaineers


----------



## disneyanney

Elementary: wolf Middle: Eagle/panther (we moved) High school: Panther


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Wolverine


----------



## Silvermist20

Elementary: Mouse
Intermediate: Owl
Middle: Cardinal
High: Cardinal


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question!
What is your favorite class this year? 
Umm, I'm honestly not a huge fan of any of my classes this semester, but I really like my women studies professor so that might be my favorite.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

none. if i had to pick the most tolerable one, it would be writing. mainly because my professor is AWESOME


----------



## Qmaz246

disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> What is your favorite class this year?
> Umm, I'm honestly not a huge fan of any of my classes this semester, but I really like my women studies professor so that might be my favorite.



So far, for the first Two days, i've been liking Calculus.....but we'll se how it goes....


----------



## GoofyFunyun

World history I guess


----------



## Orreed

Environmental Systems!!!
My teacher has a bunch of rescued animals (Chinchillas, Turtles, Snakes, Parakeet, Hedgehog, and more) we get to learn and take care of. Our school has a really cool outdoor learning center we're visiting on Friday with even more critters and it's basically a mini forest zoo.


----------



## disneyanney

Journalism


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Chemistry!
Even tho it's chemistry, I like my teacher!! He's awesome!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I'm not in school this year, but my favorite class in general would probably be either music or English.


----------



## Fairywings

Most likely either English or Theatre


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question! 
Describe your dream guy/girl (besides just looks.)
He's fun and makes me laugh. He wants a family, and has the same religious beliefs as me. He is college educated and makes a decent amount of money (I'll be on a teacher's salary so I won't be making a lot lol), for looks he has dark hair and blue eyes, and he's tall. He's decisive and kind and romantic. He likes Disney, and is just as happy staying in and watching movies as he is going out. 
Obviously this is dream guy, not really expecting all of this lol.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My dream guy is over 6 feet tall, has pretty eyes, and is athletic (soccer, baseball, football). Hes sweet and really funny. He doesnt let me walk all over him. He cares about me, obviously. He has the same religious values as me (which isnt a lot so).  He does things just to make me happy and he likes to take charge. He likes going out and partying but also likes just chilling at home too. He makes me try new things and takes me out of my comfort zone. Tbh my dream guy is the guy Im with now


----------



## jd65

disneygirl520 said:


> He is college educated and makes a decent amount of money (I'll be on a teacher's salary so I won't be making a lot lol)



Teacher's are overpaid here in New York and we all hate it. They are rich and live in the nicest areas.


----------



## disneygirl520

jd65 said:


> Teacher's are overpaid here in New York and we all hate it. They are rich and live in the nicest areas.


Guess I should move to New York lol


----------



## niallsprincess

Taller than me, not super buff, but built (so, not scrawny. This is entirely too complicated to describe.) Pretty green eyes, a bit over protective, encourages me to do things that I normally wouldn't do but doesn't force me, comforting, smells nice, a very nice smile. I'm pretty picky...


----------



## scarscar93

Knows how to lead without being forceful, doesn't see my success as a threat to his manhood, commits equally, shares my values (at least the important ones), respects my need for introvert time, good communication (from both of us, really), shares some interests with me but has his own as well

and aesthetically pleasing to me would be a bonus


----------



## MickeyisBeast

jd65 said:


> Teacher's are overpaid here in New York and we all hate it. They are rich and live in the nicest areas.



north carolina has the lowest teacher salaries in any of the states #REPRESENT


----------



## Silvermist20

Favorite Class: I literally just started yesterday, so I really don't know.

Dream Guy: They have to be One Direction.


----------



## grandfloluver

Gosh my favorite class is probably my art 101. I just love my teacher so much. And art in general. 

ooh my dream guy is young Leonardo dicaprio or Luke Hemmings. Obviously the blonde hair and blue eyes is my pick of choice. I love humor, and if they understand my humor, that has to be a must. They have to have a minor toleration for my Disney love, too. I would like them to be slightly musical/artistic and into some sports.  I would love for them to be good with kids too. That is so important to me


----------



## disneygirl520

Does it bother you when people call you pet names? 
Not from people I'm close with, especially people from my church, and I'm sure that when I'm in a relationship I'll like it when my boyfriend calls me by them. But at my job strangers are constantly calling me "honey," "sweetie," "sweetheart," and "babe," both in person and over the phone, and depending on who it is it just gets a little weird.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Ew, no. At work men would call me "honey" "sweetheart" or "sweetie" and I would want to throw up. They weren't doing it in a flirtatious sense, but it's still weird and I don't like it.
I don't really like "babe" or "baby" either, my bf will call me "bae" because it started as a joke but now it's just a normal thing lol. Sometimes he'll say "babe" or "my girl" which is ehhhh, I honestly just prefer my name.
If a boy ever called me "princess" I'd break up with him


----------



## Doodle98

My friends call me names, and I absolutely love it when my boyfriend does. Other people, nah.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Me and my friends call each other bae because we're all alone forever LOL apart from that obviously my parents have a variety of names for me and my closest friend calls me 'hun' most of the time lol it's cute tho


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I don't mind it


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> What is your favorite class this year?
> Umm, I'm honestly not a huge fan of any of my classes this semester, but I really like my women studies professor so that might be my favorite.


Lunch. Jk, um, so far probably GAT Reading. It's always been my favorite.


disneygirl520 said:


> Does it bother you when people call you pet names?
> Not from people I'm close with, especially people from my church, and I'm sure that when I'm in a relationship I'll like it when my boyfriend calls me by them. But at my job strangers are constantly calling me "honey," "sweetie," "sweetheart," and "babe," both in person and over the phone, and depending on who it is it just gets a little weird.



Absolutely, I don't really tolerate it. I have my stupid nicknames given to me by friends and I prefer them. XD

Even after almost a year I'm still being called Chi, just because of a typo xD


----------



## jd65

MickeyisBeast said:


> north carolina has the lowest teacher salaries in any of the states #REPRESENT



New York had the highest! I think new York and New Jersey rival each other for teacher salaries. Want to make at least 100K a year as a teacher? Move to NY!


----------



## niallsprincess

When it's my close friends or the boy I like (sounds lame, but the reality is way too complicated to explain), I LOVE it. I like when they call me "bae" or stuff like that. Similarly, it was a joke at first but now it's a regular thing. And I love love love it when the boy calls me "my girl" or anything like that.


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question! 
What did you wear on the first day of school? 
I wore jeans and this cute silky tank top that I love. And I wore black strappy sandals. I wasn't trying too hard.


----------



## disneyanney

A brown shirt and tan capris.


----------



## maps823

A maroon and white stripped sweater, skinny jeans, and black converse


----------



## GoofyFunyun

A tie dyed tshirt and sport shorts


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I graduated last year but I had to wear my link crew shirt (I was chosen to be a tour guide for the freshmen). I also wore flip flops and a pair of blue shorts


----------



## scarscar93

A light green tank, shorts, and sandals. Anything else and I would have overheated.


----------



## Newsies

Um, it was literally last Wednesday and I think I forget.  LMAO!  I think I wore a shirt with an owl on it, some jean shorts, some flip flops, and a braided headband thing.  I know I looked cute


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

A red and white and yellow striped shirt with too short of shorts bc I got in trouble for dress code


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I really don't remember... 
I know I wore some sort of short shorts, praise college for not having a dress code!!!


----------



## Orreed

My dream guy treats me like a princess. He finds my quirks adorable. He pours love on to me and makes me feel so loved. Looking and talking to him gives me butterflies even after months of dating.

I don't mind pet names, although I don't seem to get called them much expect from guys I like. Which I love when they do that. 

I wore a cute white dressier shirt with a big bow in the front and at the waist it flared out like a skirt. With jean capri and sandals.


----------



## grandfloluver

I wore a pair of jeans with a cute belt, a white Lilly Pulitzer just plain tee, a cute J Crew necklace, and some Tory burch toms like shoes. I rocked it. Until it got hot. Then I rocked it no more lol


----------



## niallsprincess

I just didn't even care on the first day of school this year so I just wore my Marauders (Harry Potter) T-shirt, new super skinny jeans and my 5 year old converse.


----------



## Silvermist20

These shorts, this shirt, and these shoes, and a One Direction infinity necklace.


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
Who is the last person you talked to on the phone? 
One of my friends. She was meeting up with us yesterday for shopping. 
(But really it was a customer at work. Which was terrible tonight.)


----------



## scarscar93

I think it was my school's registrar office to schedule a grad check, lol.


----------



## maps823

My grandparents because today was grandparents day


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my boyfriend... i had to spend 30 minutes directing him on how to get *safely* to my dorm


----------



## Silvermist20

Probably my mom lol I don't even remember I don't really talk on the phone that much.


----------



## disneyanney

My mom


----------



## Orreed

My mom


----------



## Cool Cat

My best friend.
I was telling him about a school event.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

My dad. I was seeing if he could get some hamburger helper at target. Lol


----------



## Doodle98

Boyfriend or mom.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Dad. Because I kind of accidentally left my science project at home... Whoops! Very cliche I know. -_-


----------



## niallsprincess

Best friend. Discussing the Chucky doll she had seen strapped into a toy car that was strapped on the roof of a real car. Scary...


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question!
What are you currently wearing? 
New jeans, and a new lacey black top. Both of which I got at Kohl's on Saturday. No shoes anymore, and I had on my gold apple necklace, but took that off too lol.


----------



## Orreed

Well today to to school I wore a H&M Maroon Scoop Tee, Cherish Aztec shorts, an antique gold chain with crystal, and fun sandals. Now I'm tired after on a long day so I have on the top and white Soffee shorts.


----------



## maps823

Today I wore my stuco shirt and jeans but right now I'm wearing black leggings and my Hogwarts shirt


----------



## niallsprincess

Oh dear, it's very late right now some I'm wearing athletic shorts and a district honor band t-shirt and mismatched socks. I'm not one to wear mismatched socks but i was in a rush out the door and literally could not find a partner.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

a boy's Vineyard Vines long sleeve tshirt, grey leggings, and my running shoes. and i was wearing my north face rain jacket earlier.


----------



## LondonUnderground

White blouse, dark green quilted leather skirt from topshop, grey cardigan, black tights and black brogues


----------



## GoofyFunyun

A softball shirt and sport shorts


----------



## disneygirl520

Are you an introvert or an extrovert? 
I'm more of an extrovert, though I definitely need a little time to myself.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

is it possible to be both? i've never classified myself as either


----------



## niallsprincess

Definitely an introvert


----------



## Silvermist20

Shorts and a shirt I got from a fro yo place.

I think I'm both. I'm not so sure lol.


----------



## scarscar93

Introvert, for sure


----------



## disneyanney

Introvert.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Pajamas and Idek what an introvert or extrovert is... #imsodumb lol


----------



## scarscar93

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Pajamas and Idek what an introvert or extrovert is... #imsodumb lol



It's the two main types of social energies. If you feel more recharged by being around others, you're an extrovert. If having time alone with your thoughts is more refreshing, you're an introvert.

If you're one of the lucky ones who feels like you tap into both poles from time to time, you're an ambivert.


(personality typing is like horoscopes to me, lol)


----------



## Orreed

The Myers Briggs test usually tells me I'm slightly more introverted.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Extrovert I'd say.


----------



## Fairywings

Introvert definitely


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> What did you wear on the first day of school?
> I wore jeans and this cute silky tank top that I love. And I wore black strappy sandals. I wasn't trying too hard.


Denim shorts, a blue shirt and gray Converse


disneygirl520 said:


> Sarah question!
> Who is the last person you talked to on the phone?
> One of my friends. She was meeting up with us yesterday for shopping.
> (But really it was a customer at work. Which was terrible tonight.)


Dad, because the weather was bad and I was wondering where he was


disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> What are you currently wearing?
> New jeans, and a new lacey black top. Both of which I got at Kohl's on Saturday. No shoes anymore, and I had on my gold apple necklace, but took that off too lol.


Denim shorts, short sleeved red t-shirt, and a red softball sweatshirt. Barefoot since I'm inside


disneygirl520 said:


> Are you an introvert or an extrovert?
> I'm more of an extrovert, though I definitely need a little time to myself.





scarscar93 said:


> It's the two main types of social energies. If you feel more recharged by being around others, you're an extrovert. If having time alone with your thoughts is more refreshing, you're an introvert.
> 
> If you're one of the lucky ones who feels like you tap into both poles from time to time, you're an ambivert.
> 
> 
> (personality typing is like horoscopes to me, lol)



I did not know what those were so thanks for the definition  definitely an introvert


----------



## LondonUnderground

Bit of a combo, it pretty much depends on the situation I'm in but I'd say more of an extrovert


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed said:


> The Myers Briggs test usually tells me I'm slightly more introverted.


 So since this came up I'll go ahead and ask Catherine's question she sent last night!  What is your Myers-Briggs personality? Here's mine: 

 It honestly scared me a little at how spot on it had my personality.
I do recommend taking the time to take this quiz. I found it really interesting.


----------



## scarscar93

INTJ right hurr


----------



## maps823

scarscar93 said:
			
		

> INTJ right hurr



I think that's what I got too. I accidentally closed the tab after I took it...


----------



## Doodle98

Infp


----------



## disneyanney

Intj


----------



## niallsprincess

INFJ Extremely introverted apparently.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

ESFJ
44% extraversion over introversion
38% sensing over intuition
50% feeling over thinking
22% judging over perceiving


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question! 
What TV or movie character could you play well?
I don't know lol, my favorite role ever was Annie Sullivan (the teacher in the miracle worker) so that would be awesome to portray.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

elena from vampire diaries


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> What TV or movie character could you play well?
> I don't know lol, my favorite role ever was Annie Sullivan (the teacher in the miracle worker) so that would be awesome to portray.



Idk, I could be anyone from Slugterra. Well, not a bad guy. I would hope so. Hehe. Otherwise I'm not sure...


----------



## scarscar93

Probably Liz Lemon from 30 Rock

I'm not hardcore enough to be April Ludgate


----------



## niallsprincess

I could probably do Lydia Martin (Teen Wolf) rather well.


----------



## Orreed

INTJ
Introvert(17%)  iNtuitive(25%)  Thinking(19%)  Judging(44%)

    You have slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (17%)
    You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (25%)
    You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (19%)
    You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (44%)

For all the Marvelites here's a really cool Marvel Myers Briggs Chart
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-S5fyULOzS...mY/s0/MarvelPersonalityProfiles-Full_Size.jpg

I think I could play Kaylee Frye (Firely) well.


----------



## IndigoFaith

I could play Belle from  Once Upon A Time. I could also do any of the Mane Six on My Little Pony.


----------



## Doodle98

I could be the mane six, Crona, Armin, and I'd make a pretty awesome Georgie if she was actually in the HP movies


----------



## grandfloluver

Not tv, but I could play Glinda from Wicked so good. I didn't realize this until someone pointed it out, but we are the exact same person. Besides the blonde hair. I missed my calling


----------



## disneyanney

Oh, I dunno. I suppose I could pull of a pretty good Belle or Hermione.


----------



## disneygirl520

Have you ever had your heart broken?  Not romantically no, but last year I was told by the director at my college that I should audition for a play and that she knew she'd give me a lead. Well, I auditioned and was told I was great and then the cast list went up and I didn't get any role at all. I count it as my heart breaking I was so set on getting a part. I couldn't stop sobbing and shaking and I just felt like I had been played by the director and it was awful.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

No


----------



## Cinderella8

Nope


----------



## Orreed

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Have you ever had your heart broken?  Not romantically no, but last year I was told by the director at my college that I should audition for a play and that she knew she'd give me a lead. Well, I auditioned and was told I was great and then the cast list went up and I didn't get any role at all. I count it as my heart breaking I was so set on getting a part. I couldn't stop sobbing and shaking and I just felt like I had been played by the director and it was awful.



I'm so sorry. My director has done the something silimar to me and it's literally the worst feeling ever. She does that lot and there's so much unjust politics I've had to quit and give up something I love.  

My heart was broken when my first boyfriend broke up with me. But looking back I'm glad he did so I could move on to better people. Funny thing now too is he keeps trying to get back with me and I'm like no way lol.

The worst heartbreak was my dad cheating on my mom and marrying that lady 6 months after the divorce.


----------



## AllThatJazz

disneygirl520 said:


> Have you ever had your heart broken?  Not romantically no, but last year I was told by the director at my college that I should audition for a play and that she knew she'd give me a lead. Well, I auditioned and was told I was great and then the cast list went up and I didn't get any role at all. I count it as my heart breaking I was so set on getting a part. I couldn't stop sobbing and shaking and I just felt like I had been played by the director and it was awful.



That just happened to me! Everyone thought I was gonna get this part and I didn't even get a callback. I felt so sick and I had to just pretend I was fine. I'm happy with the girl who got the role, but still....


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I've never been broken up with, but I've still had my heart broken, I guess. It's complicated, I can't name a specific time but my bf who I've had a roller coaster of a relationship with for three years and there's been some down times when I felt like my heart was broken but idk.


----------



## disneyanney

No, I've never dated.

However, I was heartbroken when we moved here.


----------



## Newsies

Uh, yes.  I get heart broken every time I think about Newsies no longer being in NYC.

JK!  I went on a date with a guy in May and we never spoke again, which was sad because I know we both had fun that night, but most of my heartbreak comes from casting as well.  My director from a community theater I do, who I've been working with for three years, didn't cast me at all this year.  She emailed me and was like "hey sorry we couldnt cast you this year we all love you but there was a LOT of new talent this year, please come back and do the cabaret in the spring blah blah blah" and it was shocking.  I literally just found out that I got a large-ish role in my school's play this year (I'm Marvalyn in Almost, Maine), but I was just really shocked and heartbroken when my first director didn't cast me.


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
What do you think is the biggest current issue in your country?
I'm exhausted, today has been so busy and I cant think. But the issues with ISIS and persecution are huge, and I know it's not in or country but we are trying to make plans to stop it.


----------



## scarscar93

The economy

(tho I may think that because I legit just finished a paper analyzing a speech Obama made about it)


----------



## LondonUnderground

Scotland


----------



## I Am What I Am

disneygirl520 said:


> Have you ever had your heart broken?.




I have no heart


----------



## Orreed

Sorry to everyone with two-faced theatre directors. Hang in there. 

I'd say how the government chooses to spend it's money.


----------



## niallsprincess

Man, that sucks! 
I've had my heart broken only once for REAL and it was horrible. Don't lead people on, ever. It's terrible for them.

The economy. Corrupt government. Stupid stuff.


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question! 
Which store have you spent the most money at this year?
Kohl's, I spent almost one hundred there last weekend on clothes. I don't think I've spent that much at other stores this year, but I may have.


----------



## I Am What I Am

publix. food is expensive


----------



## niallsprincess

Kohls or Walmart.


----------



## Newsies

Um, does the Nederlander Theater ticket booth and merchandise stand count?


----------



## disneyanney

World of Disney


----------



## scarscar93

either forever 21 or the twloha online store


----------



## Orreed

Papaya or 7-11 if that counts with slushies and gas


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The government in general

Idk when I lived back home either forever 21, vineyard vines, or jcrew. But I can't do much shopping where I live now lol.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Topshop


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

disneygirl520 said:


> Have you ever had your heart broken?  Not romantically no, but last year I was told by the director at my college that I should audition for a play and that she knew she'd give me a lead. Well, I auditioned and was told I was great and then the cast list went up and I didn't get any role at all. I count it as my heart breaking I was so set on getting a part. I couldn't stop sobbing and shaking and I just felt like I had been played by the director and it was awful.



Same thing has happened to me. (Similar to that)
I've done many county chorus singing auditions and I cry every time I don't get in. :/ which happens alot


----------



## grandfloluver

Hands down kate spade. I bought two dresses, a top, and a sweater. Behind that Neiman Marcus probably


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you have a favorite number? 
5. It's my birth month number and the number I was in one of my elementary classes, and I don't know, I just like it.


----------



## disneyanney

One. It's special because it's the only singular number, and no one else likes it, so I claimed it.


----------



## I Am What I Am

4. It was my sister's number so it'll always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

9


----------



## niallsprincess

8 or 13.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

3- because it was my elementary school number for many years (coincidentally)
6-it's my birth month
14-it's my birth day
99- it's my birth year


----------



## Doodle98

3 is a magic number. If any of you get the reference I love you.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

16 it's the day I was born on, coincidentally it was my bf's number one year for soccer but now he has a different number so lol


----------



## Orreed

3
34 was really special when I dated Andrew because it was the last two numbers of my address and his boot camp platoon number. Plus it's my birthday.


----------



## Fairywings

But there is no day 34....

dun dun duuuunnn


----------



## scarscar93

probably 28 because it's my birthday


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

95- my birth year
11- the year I turned 16
14- my high school graduation year
13- the day I graduated high school
92- many of my favorite celebs birth year


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> 3 is a magic number. If any of you get the reference I love you.


Haha school house rock!

Sarah question!
How do you like the school year so far?
I don't really like this semester. I really only like one of my classes and it just seems like a lot of busy work that has nothing to do with my major. But I do like having classes with one of my closest friends. Maybe they'll get better.


----------



## Doodle98

Hate it. This year is gonna be really stressful.


----------



## scarscar93

I love my major but don't love most of my current assignments. I like all my professors but the subject matter has me falling asleep pretty often. I have some of my really solid friends in 3 out of my 4 classes so that's cool too.

Thankfully starting next semester I can take fewer credit hours at a time.


----------



## disneyanney

It's terrible, I hate it.


----------



## Newsies

I actually don't mind the school year so far.  Since it's my senior year (#SWEG), I went pretty easy on my classes.  I LOVE newspaper.  The only two classes I don't really care for are Italian and Forensic Sciences- Italian is just really hard this year and Forensic Science is annoying (but it's only until January, so I can deal with it until then).


----------



## LondonUnderground

Meh


----------



## Orreed

OOC: It's pretty cool. Senior year is easy. And my dual English class isn't bad at all.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LondonUnderground said:


> Meh



ditto

I like college a lot. But I don't like the part where I have to go to classes. I love my English class. My seminar, math, and american history classes are classes I can deal with. But my nutrition class is AWFUL. idk I'm in all gen ed classes right now since I'm only a freshman, so I can't wait to start taking classes that contribute to my major.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Orreed said:


> OOC: It's pretty cool. Senior year is easy. And my dual English class isn't bad at all.



ooc lol


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Do you have a favorite number?
> 5. It's my birth month number and the number I was in one of my elementary classes, and I don't know, I just like it.


8, it's pretty much an infinity sign which makes no sense at all because I hate infinity but.. xD


disneygirl520 said:


> Haha school house rock!
> 
> Sarah question!
> How do you like the school year so far?
> I don't really like this semester. I really only like one of my classes and it just seems like a lot of busy work that has nothing to do with my major. But I do like having classes with one of my closest friends. Maybe they'll get better.



Let's just say that by the end of day two I was ready to have summer back


----------



## niallsprincess

Um, I like all of my classes except for two.
One of these two is just annoying (Honors bio)
and one of them I hate so much and right now, I've never been more stressed out in my life due to this class. (Honors Lit). The teacher says she barely gives any homework but she's given piles and piles of it mostly every night since school has started and I've been back since August 8th.


----------



## Super

You guys are all so old, I thought disney was really for kids up to about the age of 12 and the ones who post here are usually the older siblings maybe up to 18.

Are you all parents or something?


----------



## Silvermist20

I'm late to the game.... anyway, I'm going to answer the questions I missed, not that anyone cares.



disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> What TV or movie character could you play well?
> I don't know lol, my favorite role ever was Annie Sullivan (the teacher in the miracle worker) so that would be awesome to portray.


Probably Mabel from Gravity Falls because I'm so random and weird, but in a good way.


disneygirl520 said:


> Have you ever had your heart broken?  Not romantically no, but last year I was told by the director at my college that I should audition for a play and that she knew she'd give me a lead. Well, I auditioned and was told I was great and then the cast list went up and I didn't get any role at all. I count it as my heart breaking I was so set on getting a part. I couldn't stop sobbing and shaking and I just felt like I had been played by the director and it was awful.


I am forever alone, so no.


disneygirl520 said:


> Sarah question!
> What do you think is the biggest current issue in your country?
> I'm exhausted, today has been so busy and I cant think. But the issues with ISIS and persecution are huge, and I know it's not in or country but we are trying to make plans to stop it.


Obama.


disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> Which store have you spent the most money at this year?
> Kohl's, I spent almost one hundred there last weekend on clothes. I don't think I've spent that much at other stores this year, but I may have.


Probably Hot Topic idk.


disneygirl520 said:


> Do you have a favorite number?
> 5. It's my birth month number and the number I was in one of my elementary classes, and I don't know, I just like it.


21 (no, not because of the vine) because it is the name of one of my favorite albums and also idk I just like the number.


disneygirl520 said:


> Haha school house rock!
> 
> Sarah question!
> How do you like the school year so far?
> I don't really like this semester. I really only like one of my classes and it just seems like a lot of busy work that has nothing to do with my major. But I do like having classes with one of my closest friends. Maybe they'll get better.



I LOVE IT! Is that weird?


----------



## Fairywings

Super said:


> You guys are all so old, I thought disney was really for kids up to about the age of 12 and the ones who post here are usually the older siblings maybe up to 18.
> 
> Are you all parents or something?



Not here. This is the Teen Board of the forums. As in teenagers. I think the general range is 14-18. I'm 17 myself.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Obama.



Haha I was thinking that too, I forgot to answer that question. I agree.


----------



## scarscar93

Super said:


> You guys are all so old, I thought disney was really for kids up to about the age of 12 and the ones who post here are usually the older siblings maybe up to 18.
> 
> Are you all parents or something?



i'm the opposite of a parent


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Super said:


> You guys are all so old, I thought disney was really for kids up to about the age of 12 and the ones who post here are usually the older siblings maybe up to 18.
> 
> Are you all parents or something?



awkward moment when I'm turning 19 in a few months

it is called the _teen_ board, so there's the whole _teen_ager thing
most people that post on here are 11th/12th graders and college kids lol


----------



## maps823

MickeyisBeast said:
			
		

> awkward moment when I'm turning 19 in a few months
> 
> it is called the teen board, so there's the whole teenager thing
> most people that post on here are 11th/12th graders and college kids lol



Yeah, I'm a freshman and there are a couple people younger than me on here so it's all teenagers on here


----------



## I Am What I Am

Super said:


> You guys are all so old, I thought disney was really for kids up to about the age of 12 and the ones who post here are usually the older siblings maybe up to 18.  Are you all parents or something?




I have two kids and three grand kids


grandma likes to get funky sometimes


----------



## Silvermist20

I Am What I Am said:


> I have two kids and three grand kids
> 
> 
> grandma likes to get funky sometimes


----------



## GoofyFunyun

School is eh


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I Am What I Am said:


> I have two kids and three grand kids
> 
> grandma likes to get funky sometimes



Lol


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question! 
What is a book you thought you'd hate but ended up loving? 
The Giver


----------



## Silvermist20

I don't read a lot of books that I don't think I'll like unless it's for school, but a lot of books I read in school I ended up really liking.


----------



## Cinderella8

Ummmm I've hated everything I thought I would hate, so...  I thought Treasure Island wasn't as bad as I thought, I guess.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

idk


----------



## Orreed

The Bell Jar


----------



## disneyanney

Phantom of the Opera by Gaston Leroux. Thank goodness I read it, or I wouldn't have ever seen the movie...


----------



## niallsprincess

Divergent and Matched.


----------



## disneygirl520

What is your favorite joke? 
Lol this one my sister told me years ago and it made me laughed overly hard. 
"Why do sharks live in salt water?"
"Because the pepper water makes them sneeze!"
I've even gotten it told at the laugh floor before.


----------



## Silvermist20

"What is Whitney Houston's favorite form of coordination?"
"HAAAAAND EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYEEEEE!"


----------



## scarscar93

this is probably terrible but it gets me every time. norm macdonald told it on an episode of snl in the '90s and ugh i love it so much:
"a down and out o.j. simpson has decided to return to doing what he does best: killing people"


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

This was told at the laugh floor when I was there, but it isn't my joke. Some 12 year old girls came up with it.

Why did Elsa pop the balloon?
To let it go, let it go!

I'm 15.


----------



## Cinderella8

Well I have one that cracks me up every time but I can't really say it sooooooo lol


----------



## Orreed

Q: Where do you go in Dallas in case of a tornado?
A: Cowboys Stadium - they never get a touchdown there!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Knock, knock.
Who’s there?
Anee.
Anee,who?
Anee one you like!


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question! 
Do you enjoy high school football games?
Not really. I only went to two in my high school career and one was homecoming.


----------



## disneygirl520

Post up there! ^^


----------



## disneyanney

No, not really


----------



## grandfloluver

Yes I loved them! I was a cheerleader, so I always enjoyed football games. Basketball is a different story, but football was possibly my favorite part of cheerleading


----------



## scarscar93

Nah, I went to an arts high school and most people went just to watch the marching band play. Never cared much for sports anyway.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Not particularly


----------



## MickeyisBeast

YES i was really into high school football. college football is even better. i'm actually going home this next weekend and my bf plays football for my old high school so i'm going to a game because i'm a super senior lol


----------



## niallsprincess

Um... tough question. I feel like I wouldn't if I wasn't in marching band, but since I'm there every Friday night, I actually really enjoy it. Not just the band aspect obviously (Since that's not the question), but I do like watching the game in the stands with the band.


----------



## Silvermist20

Haven't been to one yet, so idk.


----------



## Fairywings

I have zero school spirit except when it comes to doing shows for theatre and competing in my writing competitions, so no.


----------



## Orreed

Oh yes they are so fun!! Even if I'm just there to hang out with friends. It's kinda sad though this year I went to two different teams games and neither was my school  I was working on our home games so far and got invited to others I could actually go too. I think I had more spirit for my friend's alumni high school though because my school is literally awful at football and only won one game last year...


----------



## Doodle98

Never been to one, never will.


----------



## Doodle98

Never been to one, never will.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I've been to a few last year at my old school. I would've went to one on Friday if my friend invited me... But when I do they are fun.


----------



## disneygirl520

Catherine question! 
What causes or charities are important to you?
Every Christmas I buy a gift for someone in need from something through my church, and I also donate to Salvation Army and other charities when I can, especially around the holidays, since I think that every child should be able to celebrate in that time of year.


----------



## Orreed

I'm in the National Charity League and I've gotten to work hands on at a lot of organizations. My favorite is Evening Stars where we babysit special needs kids and their siblings. I also am passionate about supporting the troops, Give Kids the World, and animals.


----------



## disneyanney

Any child welfare charities. I care a lot about children. 
Every year we choose a family in need and do the 12 days of Christmas, leaving one gift anonymously on their doorstep each night leading up to Xmas day.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my sorority's philanthropy is speech and hearing, so that is currently most important to me. (seeing videos of people hearing for the first time! makes me cry!)

i honestly think any charity is amazing. you can't go wrong to donating time or money to a cause that helps people (or animals, or the earth)


----------



## Silvermist20

Anything to do with Autism or neurological disabilies because my brother has Autism. My school district and my church do a lot  for homeless people so those charities too.


----------



## scarscar93

Alzheimer's and cancer research, as both have affected my family.

I'm also an officer in my college chapter of To Write Love On Her Arms. Mental health awareness and education is deeply close to my heart.


----------



## niallsprincess

Big supporter of Humane Society, To Write Love on Her Arms, Supporting Troops (I believe that those who protect us and watch over us and fight for us should be taken care of in return) and Marine Life charities. Autism (has effected some close to me), Brain cancer (has taken the life of someone near and dear to me) and other neurological organizations. Also, band programs, Make a Wish and Pennies for Patients. I love helping people in need.


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question! 
If you were to be hired as an attraction cast member, which ride would you want to work at?
Kilimanjaro Safari
I've gotten some good question from some of you recently! Keep them coming!


----------



## Orreed

Tower of Terror


----------



## Cinderella8

Kilimanjaro Safari or maybe Expedition Everest. Although I'd probably take any job  I wouldn't be able to stay in character for ToT, though


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Expedition Everest, splash mountain, or space mountain!


----------



## Newsies

My ALL-TIME #1 attraction to work at would be The Jungle Cruise, followed closely by "The Mob Show" on The Great Movie Ride.  I think they'd be so fun!


----------



## Silvermist20

Newsies said:


> My ALL-TIME #1 attraction to work at would be The Jungle Cruise, followed closely by "The Mob Show" on The Great Movie Ride.  I think they'd be so fun!



YES! Same.

Btw, when will you be updating your TR?


----------



## scarscar93

Storybookland Canal Boats at Disneyland. It is the cutest, most precious ride and I love it to death.


----------



## disneygirl520

Cinderella8 question! 
Have you ever lost your voice? 
No. Not completely.


----------



## scarscar93

Only for several hours at most.


----------



## Orreed

Not completely but close a few times


----------



## Silvermist20

Not completely but my voice sounded like a dying cat one time if that counts I guess.


----------



## Cinderella8

Yep, I couldn't talk at all for a day, then I sounded horrible for another half day. I wrote a lot of notes those days


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I don't think so, I can still talk, but it sounds horrible


----------



## Pixie666

Ive lost my voice..


----------



## disneygirl520

Expeditioneverestgrl question! 
What is your top three favorite games at Disney quest? If you haven't been, what is your favorite arcade game?
I've only been once, and it was a while back, but I know the magic carpet game was my favorite.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> If you were to be hired as an attraction cast member, which ride would you want to work at?
> Kilimanjaro Safari
> I've gotten some good question from some of you recently! Keep them coming!



space mountain



disneygirl520 said:


> Cinderella8 question!
> Have you ever lost your voice?
> No. Not completely.



Yeah, multiple times
Sometimes I actually find enjoyment out of losing my voice. It's a nice break.



disneygirl520 said:


> Expeditioneverestgrl question!
> What is your top three favorite games at Disney quest? If you haven't been, what is your favorite arcade game?
> I've only been once, and it was a while back, but I know the magic carpet game was my favorite.



I've only been once and can't remember


----------



## niallsprincess

disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> If you were to be hired as an attraction cast member, which ride would you want to work at?
> Kilimanjaro Safari
> I've gotten some good question from some of you recently! Keep them coming!


The Haunted Mansion or Tower of Terror! 


disneygirl520 said:


> Cinderella8 question!
> Have you ever lost your voice?
> No. Not completely.



So close to completely, but I could still make sound, so not technically.


----------



## scarscar93

It's been several years, but I remember really liking the Aladdin and Jungle Cruise games.

I loved the create-a-toy station but I don't think that counts as a game...


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

*answering my own question

Tetris, Human Pinball, and Skee-ball (I played skee-ball for 40 minutes and my high score was 34,000!  I love Disney quest.


----------



## Silvermist20

The Jungle Cruise thing, Mighty Ducks Pinball Slam, and Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blasters. I love Disney Quest!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I want to work on either Tower of Terror or Haunted Mansion (so I can be cheesy and campy and creepy), I lose my voice way too much.... And I've never been.


----------



## Orreed

I've never been to Disney Quest but my favorite arcade game is air hockey.


----------



## disneygirl520

Cinderella8 question!
Have you ever gotten in trouble at school? For what?
Just little things. I've never gotten detention or anything like that.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

No, I am perfect


----------



## disneyanney

Little, little things in elementary school.


----------



## Orreed

I think freshmen year I had an argument with someone. It wasn't too big though and I'm not really a troublemaker.


----------



## Silvermist20

I've gotten in trouble a couple of times in elementary school and maybe once or twice in intermediate school but that's pretty much it. I'm just going to leave it at that.


----------



## Newsies

One time, when I was a freshman, this senior (SUPER senior, technically) boy in my school was bullying my sophomore friend Jensen.  So I called him some name and told him to shut the ___ up.  A teacher heard me and reported _me_ because she didn't know the context of the whole argument.  So the school opened this whole bullying case over ME, and I got sent to the office once, but nothing ever came out of it once they heard my whole story.  Sadly, the senior didn't get in trouble either.  But he did serve me McDonalds once, which was pretty satisfying.  The end.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Just little stuff mostly in Elementary. Like, this girl screamed in my ear in second grade, so I did it back and got a yellow card, which made me get pretty upset.. :/ Also, I didn't say excuse me when a teacher passed in front of me which apparently earned a scolding and a lesson on manners. Let's just say my second grade year was not the best...


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Yeah a couple times for little stuff but never anything MAJOR.


----------



## Silvermist20

Newsies said:


> One time, when I was a freshman, this senior (SUPER senior, technically) boy in my school was bullying my sophomore friend Jensen.  So I called him some name and told him to shut the ___ up.  A teacher heard me and reported _me_ because she didn't know the context of the whole argument.  So the school opened this whole bullying case over ME, and I got sent to the office once, but nothing ever came out of it once they heard my whole story.  Sadly, the senior didn't get in trouble either.  But he did serve me McDonalds once, which was pretty satisfying.  The end.



Well that sucks.


----------



## fessaj

Yes for talking too much haha


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question! 
What are you looking forward to?
Spending the day with friends tomorrow, going to see my best friend for his birthday, and getting to go home from work tonight.


----------



## grandfloluver

Hmm, relaxing tomorrow at home. 
Fall break because I can stay home for a while 
Going to see Maze Runner tomorrow 
Our Disney vacay


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Spending this weekend at home with my family and bf


----------



## scarscar93

Finishing the two papers I have due Monday, SNL returning tonight, fall break is soon


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Ouat!!


----------



## LondonUnderground

Finish ucas applications soon and maybe seeing my holiday babes


----------



## Orreed

Finishing college apps and dual English essays. Also first day not training at work! And HALLOWEEN!


----------



## Doodle98

Getting through this year, my birthday, my party, halloween, seeing my boyfriend again, and Fall Out Boy's new album.


----------



## Cinderella8

Disney in November!!!  and the third Slugterra special before they start the series again


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Starting my new job! 
Also the (hopefully) return of Homestar Runner!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

My 16th bday...even tho it's still 8 months away.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Fall break and Christmas!


----------



## disneygirl520

Silvermist20 question! 
What is your favorite Pixar short? 
Knick knack


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

The toy story one where Bonnie goes on vacation!


----------



## scarscar93

The Blue Umbrella or La Luna


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

The one with the birds on the wire; I don't remember what it's called haha.... 
I also like Lifted.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I like Paperman though it's not Pixar. Other wise, probably La Luna


----------



## niallsprincess

I got in trouble in school a lot in Pre-K a LOT for talking which is ironic considering that I really don't talk much at all anymore.

I am looking forward to the wedding that I am going to be in in just a few hours, but if you were to ask me yesterday, I'd say the Oconee Classic Marching Band Competition in which we won GRAND CHAMPION.

My favorite short is the Blue Umbrella.


----------



## Newsies

I'm looking forward to submitting my app to be a counselor at a Harry Potter themed girl scout camp I went to a couple years ago.

My favorite Pixar short is For the Birds


----------



## Silvermist20

Blue Umbrella. I saw that it was On Demand and then I got the catchy song stuck in my head. ...aaand it's back.


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question! 
Describe your dream-house
Umm. It's pretty big, with a high enough ceiling for a giant Christmas tree. It has a big backyard, and a swimming pool and hot tub lol


----------



## Orreed

Day and Night

My dream house isn't necessarily big but it's very well decorated and has top appliances and amenities. I want a beautiful view and either modern, craftsmen, or Victorian architecture. I want to live in the suburbs but nothing too cookie cutter.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Big, in the countryside maybe, near a nice town, old fashioned on outside but relatively modern inside, big rooms, nice furniture, woooo


----------



## scarscar93

Enough rooms for me to have a library (optional rolling ladder) and a study where I can write, screened-in pool, one of those cute mid-late-20th century exterior styles


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Nice-sized, probably in the suburbs/small town, with a pool and a finished basement.


----------



## Newsies

My dream house is actually just a large-ish apartment in NYC in the theater district close to Times Square.  One that has a view of the city facing the Empire State building and a cute little balcony.  Bathroom, bedroom, kitchen and living room.  Most likely full of pink and leopard print things.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Highish ceilings, I guess, and in the country. Surprisingly, I don't think much about a dream house. though I love to look at the house plans books at Menards!


----------



## Cinderella8

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> The one with the birds on the wire; I don't remember what it's called haha....
> I also like Lifted.


Yes that bird one! I don't know what it's called either...


disneygirl520 said:


> Orreed question!
> Describe your dream-house
> Umm. It's pretty big, with a high enough ceiling for a giant Christmas tree. It has a big backyard, and a swimming pool and hot tub lol



Somewhere with a beach as the backyard, really big, other than that I don't have too high of standards


----------



## disneygirl520

Catherine question! 
What is something good that happened to you this week? 
Hmm, my best friend's birthday present came in the mail, and I put together a costume for the Renaissance fair that I love a lot lol.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Um my grades went up. I had 2 C's and they went to B's.


----------



## scarscar93

On Saturday I got to Skype with two of my best friends from back home. We're all spread out across the country for school, so it was the best hour of my week.


----------



## niallsprincess

My dream house also has tall ceilings so I can fit a giant Christmas tree in there. Other than that, I'd love it to be really spacious, but cozy and warm with sort of--- rustic appeal. And if I were rich, I'd make it look sort of like a castle on the outside with columns and tall windows and stone stairs and a fancy gate.

Good thing that happened to me this week: I was in my brothers wedding and it was the most amazing experience. It would've just been enough to just be there. I am so overwhelmed with joy for my brother and his new wife. They're truly an extraordinary couple. I am so grateful that the two of them finally tied the knot and I can now call this wonderful woman my sister.


----------



## Silvermist20

I finally got my Silver Award paperwork turned in. Yay!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

A good thing that happened to me this week; I got to go home for the first time in six weeks and see my family and dog. And I got to see my bf play football and went over to his house. He's come up to school to visit me a lot but it was nice to go home and be with him.


----------



## grandfloluver

I got to go home a day early on Thursday. So, that was like an extra bubble bath. And I got my backhandspring at gymnastics which is exciting!


----------



## LondonUnderground

My cousin had a baby!! Soooo cute


----------



## Cinderella8

Not really anything overly exciting, my Wattpad fanfic finally hit 5K views, it was at 4.99 for ages  And also they're slowly releasing info about the next Slugterra movie so I'm fangirling out and all that fun stuff


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

This wasn't exactly this week, but I got to meet my "heroes" The Aquabats which none of you know about but they're this band/TV show that is incredibly awesome and goofy and silly and I've been a huge fan for a long time so it was awesome to get to meet them and go to their show! I got meet and greet passes and got to watch the sound check too! Got autographs and pictures and they were incredibly nice and actually like talked to me and had conversations which I thought was just super cool of them. I don't think many famous (or semi-famous, or famous in certain circles) people do so much for their fans. Oh yeah and then we were in the front for the concert. I'm still dying a little on the inside. 
Everything that's happened to me before and since then just pales in comparison. Sorry for my rambles, but forget best thing all week, that was the best thing that's happened to me all year! Or....life.


----------



## Orreed

I bought a 2DS yesterday and I really love it.


----------



## disneygirl520

Silvermist20 question!
what is your favorite smilie on this site?


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I've never thought about it before... 

I think this little pink guy's pretty cute. 

And you gotta love the dancing banana....


----------



## scarscar93

definitely this guy


----------



## Stormstar135

Here


----------



## MickeyisBeast

bitelip


----------



## Cinderella8

either the princess 

or Spidey


----------



## GoofyFunyun




----------



## Silvermist20

because he's so cool.


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question! 
How long have you known your best friend?
We met my sophomore year of high school (his freshman year), which was 5 years ago. but we didn't become best friends until my senior year. So we've been best friends for three years.


----------



## Silvermist20

Well, I have two best friends, but they're my best girl friend and best guy friend so I'll just put both.

I met my best girl friend at field hockey tryouts in 7th grade. After a little while it we were just meant to be friends. Last year, I was at middle school and she was in high school, so we didn't get to see each other much. But this year we both go to the same school and are even in the same Spanish class. Yay!

I technically met my best guy friend at my 5th grade picnic, but I sat with him at the picnic with my ex-best friend (long story why we're not friends anymore) so yeah. I officially met him the next year in 6th grade and from there we've been friends ever since. He's not in any of my classes, but I still get to see him a lot.


----------



## disneyanney

Three years, although it didn't really start until last year.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Since kindergarten in 2004, so 10 years.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Sarah question!
> How long have you known your best friend?
> We met my sophomore year of high school (his freshman year), which was 5 years ago. but we didn't become best friends until my senior year. So we've been best friends for three years.



Thirteen years- Noelle


----------



## MickeyisBeast

when we were in fifth grade... so eight years
and my bf/otherbff idk when we met lol like maybe four years ago?


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Since seventh grade. I have two best friends that have been there for me since 2011. I met my friend Amber in 7th grade math and then my friend Kristyn was a new student and joined r class and we never have had a fight. We r there for each other every step and day of our lives! Now I moved to Florida so I don't see them much.


----------



## scarscar93

one i've known since, like preschool, so 15ish years? we didn't get super close until like 7th or 8th grade tho

another the summer after sophomore year of high school, so just over 4 years

and another since senior year of high school, so nearly 3 years

(i'm on the same page as mindy kaling that "best friend" is more of a tier than a person)


----------



## Orreed

I like what ScarScar said about the best friend tier. I'm kinda the same way. One I met when I was two at YMCA, another last February, and the last sometime last year.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Both when we were 11 in year 7


----------



## niallsprincess

I think this guy's pretty cute

Best BEST friend: 5 years ago.
Best guy friend: 6 years ago.


----------



## disneygirl520

Cinderella8 question!
Other than the DIS what are some other sites you get on a lot?
My college's website, tvmuse (for all my reality shows lol), Facebook, ohmydisney.


----------



## disneygirl520

^^^^^


----------



## Orreed

League of Legends, YouTube, Buzzfeed, Amazon, Spotifty, Facebook


----------



## Silvermist20

Polyvore, Facebook, Youtube Instagram (when I can't access on my phone or tablet), Netflix, Buzzfeed. random games on random websites when I'm bored, I think that's pretty much it lol.


----------



## scarscar93

tumblr, twitter, fb, goodreads, swoonreads, relevant mag's website


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Wattpad, Instagram, Facebook, and some YouTube.


----------



## Cinderella8

Wattpad, Instagram, the Disney site ('cause the school doesn't block it) and Minecraft


----------



## MickeyisBeast

netflix, twitter, tumblr, instagram, my school's website, my school email, my sorority website, and facebook because we get sorority updates on there


----------



## disneyanney

Disney Parks Blog posted matches with Myers Briggs personality types and Disney characters. Since we just did those on here, I thought I'd be fun to post it.

http://blogs.disney.com/oh-my-disney/2014/04/14/what-is-your-disney-personality-type/


----------



## disneygirl520

disneyanney said:


> Disney Parks Blog posted matches with Myers Briggs personality types and Disney characters. Since we just did those on here, I thought I'd be fun to post it.  http://blogs.disney.com/oh-my-disney/2014/04/14/what-is-your-disney-personality-type/


I saw this! I'm Peter Pan!


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question!
What is you text/ring tone?
My ringtone is the Main Street electrical parade music, but I haven't been able to find a good disney text tone yet so my text tone is just a standard ringtone called circles,


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Umm, just a random tune that comes free with tracphone.


----------



## scarscar93

The Mad Men theme music


----------



## Newsies

favorite websites: pinterest (not blocked by the school server!), tumblr, instagram, twitter, facebook, disboards

ringtone: generic iPhone ring


----------



## MickeyisBeast

JB's song "thought of you" lol


----------



## niallsprincess

Wattpad, Tumblr, Instagram, Pandora, Youtube, Twitter

Because of slight Apple malfunctions, I have not yet been able to get Dis ones, therefore my text tone is suspense and I have no idea what my ring tone is because my phone is usually on silent.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Kimmunicator from Kim Possible


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> The Kimmunicator from Kim Possible



I want that ringtone soooooo badly! But I don't know how to get it or if it costs money.

I just have two ringtones that came on my phone.

And about the myers briggs Disney thingy, I'm Mary Poppins.


----------



## scarscar93

disneyanney said:


> Disney Parks Blog posted matches with Myers Briggs personality types and Disney characters. Since we just did those on here, I thought I'd be fun to post it.  http://blogs.disney.com/oh-my-disney/2014/04/14/what-is-your-disney-personality-type/



Yaaaaas I'm Elsa


----------



## grandfloluver

On the personality thing, I am Peter Pan. Totally 100% correct


----------



## disneyanney

I got Elsa, as well. Actually, every Disney quiz I take I get Elsa, and I'm never happy about it. She froze up WDW, how can I be happy about that? Lol


----------



## Newsies

I got Peter Pan too!


----------



## Orreed

Yay Elsa
Ooooohhh and I might get to be Elsa and Cinderella at my work!! I'm super pumped about that. 

Not sure what my ringtone is. New phone, I need to make it something awesome.


----------



## Fairywings

I think I got Elsa, if I remember correctly


----------



## disneygirl520

Okay, so I know it's well past when I should have posted but I went to see my best friend today and only got home a short while ago. Anyhow, Cinderella8 question! 
If you could teach any subject what would it be?
Well, I'm about half way to getting my education degree and I really want to teach kindergarten. But if I have to pick a specific subject it would be math.


----------



## disneyanney

English


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Art


----------



## Doodle98

Jewelry/metalsmithing


----------



## Silvermist20

Science or Math because I'm good at any one of them.


----------



## scarscar93

High school English or creative writing


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

2nd grade Or 3rd grade math bc it's easy stuff! Haha


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Theatre, a class on Shakespeare, or any English literature or writing class haha.


----------



## niallsprincess

Art or band


----------



## Orreed

Theatre, Audio Video, or History for High School
2nd grade for elementary


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
Do you have any piercings/are you afraid of piercings? 
I do not have any piercings at all, but I'm also not really afraid of them, it's just kinda part of who I am at this point lol


----------



## LondonUnderground

I have my ears pierced but that's it lol


----------



## Silvermist20

Just one peircing in each ear. I always have visions of me getting a second hole in each and maybe one in one of my cartliges, but then I realize how much it would hurt lol.


----------



## scarscar93

Just one in each ear for now. I've been considering getting a second ear piercing or my cartilage just to do something new. I'm not too afraid of piercings.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I have 2 ear piercings on both ears. I got my first set of ear piercings when I was a baby and got my second when I turned 14. I wanna get like four ear piercings bc I am obsessed with earrings!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

no piercings at all


----------



## Cinderella8

I have my ears pierced, but I don't know how I did it, I'm afraid of needles...


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Just ears haha. And I don't even know why, I like never wear earrings....


----------



## I Am What I Am

i had two piercings in my ears but i can't have piercings so


----------



## Orreed

disneygirl520 said:


> Sarah question!
> Do you have any piercings/are you afraid of piercings?
> I do not have any piercings at all, but I'm also not really afraid of them, it's just kinda part of who I am at this point lol



^ Same lol. I'm just not that interested.


----------



## Newsies

Subject: I'd ideally love to be a kindergarten teacher, too.  If I had to pick a subject- theater or creative writing

Piercings: I have ear piercings but not a lot of earrings haha


----------



## niallsprincess

Just one in each ear but I'd like to have two in each ear. I used to "want" snakebites. I really like some piercings. I don't like eyebrow piercings though. Also don't like dimple piercings or cyber bites.


----------



## goob9954

I have my ears pierced, but it's just a little fun thing until I start doing my Disney Internships then I'll take them out, but it was something I wanted to do for awhile, and so I figured I would go for it for awhile


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I have one piercing in each ear (lobes) and I got my belly button pierced (don't do that, it hurts). I hate needles so yeah piercings scare me, but I really want my cartilage pierced...


----------



## disneygirl520

Catherine question! 
What is a TV show that you keep meaning to watch but haven't gotten around to?
So many, season two of New Girl, 30 Rock, Community, Scrubs, Parks and Rec.


----------



## Silvermist20

The rest of season 5 of PLL, The Office (I want to watch all of the episodes on Netflix), The Fosters, OUAT (and here comes the you have to watch it comments).


----------



## dave disney

my favorite season is fall that is when we usually go to wdw. my favorite color is green!


----------



## Newsies

I kinda want to start watching UOaT because everyone keeps talking about it, but I'm not sure it's for me.  I'm currently finishing up The Office on Netflix.


----------



## scarscar93

Community, Breaking Bad, Better Off Ted, Gilmore Girls, Don't Trust the B in Apartment 23, Psych


----------



## goob9954

Wilfred is my big one, I keep rewatching The Office so I never make any progress


----------



## Doodle98

Supernatural, American Horror Story, and PLL


----------



## disneyanney

Nothing, really.


----------



## niallsprincess

The Redband Society, AHS: Asylum, and the 4th season of Skins


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Yyyyes...

Sherlock, Once Upon A Time (I've seen the first season but then I kind of fizzled), Firefly...

I have all these shows people are begging me to watch. And instead I just watch tons of episodes of Malcolm in the Middle and don't get around to the other stuff...


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Well, just recently I decided I'd start FRIENDS if that counts


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question!
If you had to join the military which branch and position would you choose?
I honestly don't know, this is something I would have to think about if this time ever came, but maybe the navy.


----------



## Orreed

Big Bang Theory, Agents of SHIELD, Raising Hope, FRIENDS, Breaking Bad

Public Affairs Specialist for the Coast Guard or a similar job in the Air Force. 
_PAs are the Coast Guard's enlisted public-communications experts. They write news releases and feature articles, shoot still and video imagery, serve as spokespersons, and maintain websites to raise public awareness of important Coast Guard issues and news stories._


----------



## niallsprincess

Ground combat Marine or somewhere in the military healthcare field.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I would never join the military. I don't have the mindset, bravery, strength, or perseverance to be in the military.


----------



## disneygirl520

Expeditioneverestgrl question! 
What is one time you were mad at yourself? 
Hmm, i definitely have been many times but I can't think of any specific instance. Maybe when I was in middle school and we would go to sleepovers and play truth or dare and would say some mean gossipy stuff about people. I always felt bad afterwards if I said something I regretted.


----------



## Silvermist20

Uh, there are too many times to post on here.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Plenty of times, mostly when I forget something.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

When I almost scored my first goal in field hockey. I was right next to the fricken goal!


----------



## goob9954

Not a specific time, but when I can't do something I feel like I should be able to


----------



## disneyanney

I'm a perfectionist, so just a lot with my music, singing, academic performance, etc.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

last weekend


----------



## grandfloluver

Oh man I am mad at myself all the time. The latest was yesterday when I locked myself out of my room. I get mad when I am nervous too bc I shouldn't be nervous. I get mad when I think of something I should've said to someone after I see them. A lot of things lol


----------



## disneygirl520

Do you know how to drive? Are you a good driver? Yes, I drive. I'd say I'm good. No accidents, except for the parked car in the parking lot that I hit a few years back, but I hardly count that.
Also, I have avoided several accidents from bad drivers.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Yes I know how to drive. I would say I'm a good driver... No accidents I've been in have been my fault. I don't have my car with me in college, so I miss driving. Can't wait to go home next week and drive my car, and we just got a jeep and I haven't gotten to drive it yet so I'm really excited!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Yes, I drive, and I'd say I'm a very safe driver. No crashes. Actually, that's funny because I did the same thing, hit a parked car in a parking lot. Didn't do any damage though, and I only had my permit at the time and had only been driving for a month so I don't count that either. 
I'm the person that cars pass because I never go more than five miles over the speed limit...


----------



## Silvermist20

I'm not old enough yet, so no. But even if I was, I can't even drive in Mario Kart very well so I would presume I'm a pretty bad driver.


----------



## Cinderella8

I'm always mad at myself for some reason or another

I pretty much know how to drive. But in an emergency I feel like I'd pull an Earth to Echo and Google it xD


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Yes, my only little accident would be when I didn't have the truck in park and it slid forward in the garage and sorta hit... something... And dented a teensy bit above the wheel...


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I can drive. I just got my permit 2 months ago. I would say I am a pretty good driver. No crashes...yet...


----------



## LondonUnderground

Yeah I started learning a few months ago. Here you can't learn to drive until you're 17 and also everyone here learns to drive manual so it probably takes longer hahaha but a lot of my friends have passed and it's so fun to go out and get lifts to school. I hated my instructor so I stopped over the summer while I found a new one but it's going well with my new instructor so yay. I can change down gear on roundabouts now ahaha


----------



## Orreed

I've been mad at myself as everyone does lol. 

I've had my licence since last June. I consider myself a good driver. Expect for  last Tuesday...


----------



## Newsies

I'm getting my license on October 22nd.  Hopefully.  LMAO, I'm not a particularily good driver.  This is going to be my second time taking the test.  I turned 17 in May but due to scheduling and stuff only took it for the first time in August.  Then they didn't have anything open until the 22nd.


----------



## disneygirl520

Sarah question!
What is your least favorite style (i.e. skater, scene, preppy, country, athletic, hipster, etc.)?
Probably the goth type of look.


----------



## scarscar93

that style where guys wear those muscle shirts with the arm holes cut all the way down


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Goth and when guys where skinny jeans...ugh


----------



## grandfloluver

Oh good gosh. Goth probably. I am all okay with black skinny jeans, but black all over? No. Ear piercings for dudes? No. No no. Currently I am sick and tired of fraternity boy style. Not really the  polos, but it's the loafers. I can't stand them


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Goth. I absolutely hate it.


----------



## Orreed

Camo


----------



## Silvermist20

Gangster. No boys, that's not cute.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Wow, lots of Goth haters... I'm not goth, but I don't mind it...

I'd have to say... well, really just anything immodest. And yeah, those shirts guys wear are ridiculous. Or when they wear pants like three million sizes too big... that's just weird.


----------



## Doodle98

I looooove goth style tbh. I hate the sporty style, or when girls wear things like crop tops and high waisted shorts that don't cover even their butts. Seriously, have some decency and cover up please...


----------



## disneyanney

Anything immodest, especially low-cut shirts. And I don't like goth. I know this isn't always the case with those who dress like that, but it reminds me of unhappiness.


----------



## disneygirl520

Are you friends with more boys or girls? 
My very best friend is a boy, but besides him and one other most of my close friends are girls.


----------



## Orreed

Guys


----------



## Silvermist20

It's kind of confusing. If we're talking about in school, then deffinitely boys. But including outside of school, either equal or girls. I would assume outside of school, so girls. But I always feel like I'm friends with more guys, especially lately at school. My entire lunch table is guys except for one person lol.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Some of both, but I guess more girls.


----------



## The Villianess

disneygirl520 said:


> Are you friends with more boys or girls?
> My very best friend is a boy, but besides him and one other most of my close friends are girls.



Girls, definitely.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneygirl520 said:


> Are you friends with more boys or girls?
> My very best friend is a boy, but besides him and one other most of my close friends are girls.



I have two best friends, one is a girl and one is my boyfriend. I prefer to hang out with boys though, they're less dramatic.


----------



## Newsies

Most of my friends are girls.  The guys in my school are so rude.  I think the only guy friends I have are the ones I met through theatre.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Girls.


----------



## niallsprincess

The country/redneck style irks me to my core. 

I hang out with both genders almost equally, but I suppose that girls would surpass by just a few numbers.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Girls no question. I only have a handful of close guy friends.


----------



## Doodle98

Normally girls, but I have a few very close guy friends and I love them to pieces.


----------



## disneyanney

Girls. I don't really know a lot of boys...


----------



## scarscar93

Slightly more girls than guys. I haven't had the best of luck with guy friends for a long time. Thankfully that seems to be turning around.


----------



## disneygirl520

Expeditioneverestgrl question! 
What is something negative about where you live? 
There isn't very much to do lol, my friends and I always have to drive into different cities to find things to do.


----------



## Orreed

Lack of mountains, non-gross lakes, and natural beauty.
Overall though I _love_ North Texas as all it has to offer.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I honestly can't think of anything for me personally, but I know a lot of people hate the constant rain here. I mean we're close to Portland which has awesome stuff to do, and an hour from the beach, I love the rain, and all the hills and trees and greenness. Haha, oops, that's positive stuff... I guess the cloudyness and rain can get annoying especially in the summer.


----------



## scarscar93

The humidity is relentless.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Flooding. The snow. (especially 2009)


----------



## Fairywings

That's true, we don't really have nongross lakes


----------



## disneyanney

I don't know. I love the place, it's just the culture I dislike.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Towie


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Sarah question!
> What is your least favorite style (i.e. skater, scene, preppy, country, athletic, hipster, etc.)?
> Probably the goth type of look.


Goth


disneygirl520 said:


> Are you friends with more boys or girls?
> My very best friend is a boy, but besides him and one other most of my close friends are girls.


Girls


disneygirl520 said:


> Expeditioneverestgrl question!
> What is something negative about where you live?
> There isn't very much to do lol, my friends and I always have to drive into different cities to find things to do.



It's not Disney


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> That's true, we don't really have nongross lakes



Yeah.



Cinderella8 said:


> Goth
> 
> Girls
> 
> 
> It's not Disney



^That


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> It's not Disney



Same.


----------



## niallsprincess

Theres not much to do and the weather can never decide what it wants to do.


----------



## Doodle98

The cold, and how fast the weather can change.


----------



## disneygirl520

Since some people already answered this I'll just go ahead and ask. 
What is something good about where you live? 
I like that we get all four seasons even though the winters can get a little rough. We also have really good water, no joke, we've won contests lol.


----------



## Orreed

Being warm but not humid, the politics, great job opportunities, cleanliness, friendless, and plethora of things to do really in close proximity, being in between two major cities.


----------



## scarscar93

Publix everywhere, proximity to Disney and concert venues, extreme unlikelihood of snow


----------



## disneyanney

It's really green and pretty, and while it doesn't rain often it's not super dry. We can get slivers of snow, but it's only enough to scare the schools into snow days


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I already said this, but the greenery and trees and the rain. And there's plenty of stuff to do in Portland... lots of bookstores and coffee shops like everywhere, I live only an hour from the beach, and yep that's pretty much it. 
One other cool thing about Portland is that they film a lot of movies and TV shows here. We drove past a filming of an episode of Grim (we think, we're not sure) out in the country really close to our house, it was pretty cool.


----------



## niallsprincess

I like warm weather and it's always really hot here, so that's nice.
Close to a lot of concert venues, so I don't have to drive far to get to concerts. 
Close to the capital of the state.


----------



## I Am What I Am

disneygirl520 said:


> Sarah question! What is your least favorite style (i.e. skater, scene, preppy, country, athletic, hipster, etc.)? Probably the goth type of look.




dudebro


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

10 minutes from Disney world, it's always hot here, the beaches r only an hour away from where I live, so many animals to see just in your neighborhood, etc, etc, etc. I can go on and on about the sunshine state....


----------



## MickeyisBeast

i live in two different places soooo
bad about college town:
WIND. COLD. SNOW.
bad about home town:
very small town where nothing happens but you get used to it

good about college town:
the mountains are beautiful
good about home town:
it's small and home-y and i miss it constantly. luckily i will be back tomorrow


----------



## grandfloluver

Good thing about where I live:
We have this local drive in with the best chocolate milkshakes. Ever. I love them so much
My town is so so so little. I kinda like that because you are connected to so many people and aren't just a nobody. I don't like that feeling, so at home, I love how people know you. It's a nice feeling both ways.


----------



## disneygirl520

Orreed question! 
Who is an unusual celebrity crush you have?
Not sure if any of mine are overly unusual, but I guess Adam Levine, since I usually don't like tattoos and such. But he's a cutie. 
I'm out of questions, help me out and send me some more?


----------



## Orreed

Adam Young

If I can think of more I'll send them to you!


----------



## scarscar93

...
...
bill hader
...
...pls don't judge me. i don't understand either.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I guess Dylan Sprouse, when he was chubby back in the old days people would think I was crazy for liking him... Well look at him now, I'm not so crazy anymore


----------



## LondonUnderground

Jack Whitehall, I love a good toff
So on point when he was on have I got news for you


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Orreed said:


> Adam Young
> 
> If I can think of more I'll send them to you!



Same. He is adorable, I'm sorry...

Also, someone no one here knows I'm pretty sure.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

My sisters is Adam Levigne too! Mine is Liam Payne, even tho that isn't unusual. It used to be jb...


----------



## Doodle98

PATRICK STUMP
LEVI ACKERMAN
KELLIN QUINN
VIC FUENTES
ANDY HURLEY
MR. Tumnus


----------



## disneygirl520

Cinderella8 question!
How long do you spend on homework each night? 
It really depends. Sometimes it's just a quick half hour or even nothing. But sometimes, like last night, I studied for probably six hours for the three exams I had today.


----------



## disneyanney

My school has a no homework policy, but it isn't exactly a regular school.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Um history is probably my main subject that I always have homework in. So probably an hour for that if I have homework in there And if math homework with history, about an hour and 10 minutes or so...


----------



## niallsprincess

Typically, when I have homework, I have 3-4 hours of it (while working quickly), and I have homework 3/5 days.


----------



## Orreed

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Same. He is adorable, I'm sorry...
> 
> Also, someone no one here knows I'm pretty sure.



He is. And his voice is really attractive. 



disneygirl520 said:


> Cinderella8 question!
> How long do you spend on homework each night?
> It really depends. Sometimes it's just a quick half hour or even nothing. But sometimes, like last night, I studied for probably six hours for the three exams I had today.



Depends if I have a Dual English paper. Most of the time it doesn't take too long but an essay can eat up my whole night.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

0 minutes average. Unless I have a paper due or a test the next day. For my sorority I have to have 4 study hours weekly so I usually do that much homework lol


----------



## Silvermist20

disneyanney said:


> My school has a no homework policy, but it isn't exactly a regular school.



Whaaaaat?

I get like 1-2 hours depending one what and how much I have.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

About 2 hours a week. Homework isn't graded, but tests are and you pretty much have to do the homework to do well on the tests.


----------



## scarscar93

I guess 2ish hours on average? I always have readings to do since I'm majoring in English.


----------



## LondonUnderground

6 hours per week per subject
So 18 hours a week which tbh sounds about right


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I'm not in school right now. Going to college next year and majoring in English though will probably mean lots of hw....


----------



## Newsies

I'm a Senior in a perfectly normal public high school.  And I don't do homework.  Like... ever.  LMAO.  Sometimes if I REAAAALLLY have to get a worksheet done I'll do it in lunch/study hall but other than that my workload actually isn't that bad this year.


----------



## Fairywings

It depends what day it is and what I got done the day before


----------



## disneygirl520

How often do you travel?
Pretty often compared to most people. We go to my grandparents at least three times a year and they live near Chicago, and we always travel multiple places in the summer. I'm actually at my Grandma's right now.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Like once a month. From college to home. True vacation wise like one to three times a year. This year I went to the beach for senior week and then Universal Studios so twice this year.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

About twice a year. Beginning of summer vacation (if we have one) and camp at the end of summer


----------



## scarscar93

not a whole lot. usually only to visit family at christmas.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Well we used to travel a lot when we didn't now to florida so now we go to Disney every day since we live here so... I still wanna go to Paris sometime and California.


----------



## Fairywings

Maybe once a year


----------



## Orreed

Once or twice a year


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Few times a year I guess. Usually to Disneyland.


----------



## disneygirl520

What are you being for Halloween? 
Well tomorrow it's Halloween at the campground I'm at, my whole family is being nerds. Then later I'm being the witch from Snow White for our campsite display, I plan to scare people and make them think I'm not real. Not sure what I'm doing on actual Halloween.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Well I wanna be myself but my mom said no. Maybe I will get a witches hat...


----------



## LondonUnderground

We travel a few times a year. This year we went to Denmark, Austria, America, Ireland and Greece 
Don't think I'm doing anything for Halloween this year


----------



## scarscar93

I'm being a dainty skeleton. Maybe a sugar skull.


----------



## Newsies

I'm being Hello Kitty for Halloween this year


----------



## Orreed

I'm going to be Princess Peach. At school we have Goblin Day where everyone dresses up and we have a Halloween pep rally and festival after. Not sure what I'm doing that night.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm being a flapper


----------



## ls1222

scarscar93 said:


> The humidity is relentless.


  yes


----------



## Silvermist20

I want to be Sally from Nightmare Before Christmas, but my mom gave me a $20 costume budget, so I guess I might wear cute kitty ears and call it a day.


----------



## Fairywings

There's a bunch of different costumes you could do on a small budget. A nice dress and a microphone could make you look like a singer, or leave the microphone and you could say you're an actress on the red carpet. Maybe find a way to make an outfit look like a Modern Day Disney Princess. You could probably Google it, or look on Pinterest or Polyvore.


----------



## niallsprincess

My family goes to Disney every other year or sometimes every two years. 
We go to the beach in between the years that we don't go to Disney.
And we used to go to New York almost every summer to visit family but we don't really go anymore...


I'm supposed to be a hamburger because my friends are being pizza, a cooked turkey, a taco, etc. However, I cannot find a good hamburger costume


----------



## grandfloluver

I am being Anna from Frozen. Me and this family at home of girls I am close to are all going as the frozen characters. We are excited


----------



## disneygirl520

Sorry, missed yesterday. We were at the campground and I didn't want to keep using up my data. 
Have you ever been to any professional sport games? 
No


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Just a few hockey games


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> What are you being for Halloween?
> Well tomorrow it's Halloween at the campground I'm at, my whole family is being nerds. Then later I'm being the witch from Snow White for our campsite display, I plan to scare people and make them think I'm not real. Not sure what I'm doing on actual Halloween.


I haven't dressed up for years, I probably won't this year. Just not really my thing. I walk around with my little sister when she trick-or-treats, but that's it. My little sister has an Elsa costume my grandma's friend made herself, though...  If I dress up, I'll be lazy and go as a softball player


disneygirl520 said:


> Sorry, missed yesterday. We were at the campground and I didn't want to keep using up my data.
> Have you ever been to any professional sport games?
> No



Some MiLB games, and a softball game- the USA team vs. an All Stars team. Oh, and four or five Ohio State football games


----------



## GoofyFunyun

We went to a Cubs game in 6th grade for a field trip


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Like 7483837 Yankees games. A few Carolina Panthers football games. A couple New York Rangers games when they came to NC. I've also seen the Braves, the Rays, the Cubs, the Cardinals, the Indians, the Blue Jays, and other baseball teams that I can't think of (most likely when they were playing the Yankees, but not always)


----------



## Newsies

The only professional sports games I've been to are ones I've preformed at.  I sang with my chorus at a baseball game in fourth grade, then again with my camp at a Mets game in middle school (that was my favorite day- it was Nickelodeon day so a couple of Nick stars were there and the guy from Victorious complimented my backpack), then AGAIN with my camp at a Red Bulls soccer game, and now I'm going with my school chorus to sing at a Devils hockey game.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I've been to baseball Spring Training for the Mariners, but I think that's really it, and not sure if that counts. I went to a couple high school football games 'cause my dad teaches at a public school. That's it. I'm not really into sports. I do enjoy baseball sometimes but that's pretty much the extent of my sports knowledge.


----------



## Fairywings

I've been to a few hockey games


----------



## LondonUnderground

A load of Red Sox games at Fenway park, Washington nationals, Seattle mariners and then a few NFL games like the bears, patriots, buccaneers etc and Ireland vs Australia rugby


----------



## scarscar93

Just baseball. I've been to Dodgers and Rays games.


----------



## disneyanney

I went to a Rapids game once.


----------



## Orreed

Many Rangers games and a Cowboys game.


----------



## niallsprincess

Never...


----------



## Silvermist20

A couple of hockey games, one or two baseball games, and a football game.


----------



## grandfloluver

Professional? No. College? Yes. They are funner I think. We have season tickets to UT's home games in football.


----------



## disneygirl520

What is your favorite color combination? 
Purple and Aqua. I also love the primary colors together (blue red and yellow) but only for kid things, like my future classroom lol


----------



## Orreed

Mint and Pink or Red, Gold, and Black


----------



## Silvermist20

Bright blue, bright pink, and lime green. I don't know why to be honest lol.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Blue and green. Both my room and my dorm are blue and green


----------



## GoofyFunyun

purple, blue and green


----------



## niallsprincess

Turquoise and bright green.
Different shades of blues, purples and white.
Different shades of red, orange and yellow.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Dark purple and light pink
Maybe blue and pink
And pink and orange?


----------



## Doodle98

Turquoise and brown/black
Blue and green
Brown and green
Greys and blacks


----------



## Fairywings

red and black
gold and black
red and gold
green and silver
blue and bronze/copper
red and aqua/teal
purple and gold
blue/navy and gold
purple and silver
red and silver
black and silver


----------



## disneygirl520

Are you an organized person? 
Nope. I have to try super hard just to stay a little organized.


----------



## scarscar93

I'm organized with thoughts, but not with things. Making lists calms me down and I write pretty much everything in my planner but I cannot for the life of me keep a tidy room.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I try to be


----------



## grandfloluver

Oh I am a hardcore planner, but with physical things? No. I feel like I am very messy in a weird type of way


----------



## Silvermist20

A little bit.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Yes.


----------



## Newsies

Not particularily.  I like to plan things out in my head but I never follow through on most of it.


----------



## Fairywings

Only certain things, I can be a mess


----------



## niallsprincess

I'll go through periods of being extremely organized. I'll go through periods of not being organized at all, losing everything, falling behind, etc. Then (like right now) I'll go through periods of trying SO hard to be organized and then procrastinating way too much to organize anything, not even a simple schedule.


----------



## disneyanney

Not generally, though I like to say that I'm organized through my disorganization, like I know everything mentally schedule-wise but on paper it's a mess.


----------

